# WDW Summary of NEW DAS changes and Disney Genie - Post ONE is an updated summary



## SueM in MN

*THIS POST IS REGARDING WDW - Genie rolled out at Disneyland as of December 8, 2021. Link to Disneyland DAS changes thread*

Genie, Genie+ and Video chats for DAS registration began at WDW on October 19, 2021
Ability to make DAS Return Times using the My Disney Experience App is also available as of October 19, 2021 with Genie

*Video chats for DAS registration have begun for guests with a link to chat on the Disney World website DAS registration. Scroll down to accept terms and condition, then join chat.*

Some people are reporting:
- better luck connecting using a computer rather than a mobile device
- using the Chrome browser, although some report using Safari on Mac computers worked well.
- Safari browser on iPad worked well for many people.
- IF you are using a work or school issued computer or tablet, some may be unable to connect with chat because of BLOCKED access to some websites
- IF you are using a VPN (Virtual Private Network) your computer/device _may be_ blocked from chat by Disney’s network. My iPad has VPN and I had no issues.
- turn off or disable screensaver and keep your computer/device from falling asleep
*- if you don‘t already have a My Disney Experience account, make one (or make sure the person registering for DAS is listed as Friends & Family on the account you plan to use
- you will need to be logged into the Disney Website/My Disney Experience to register for DAS and arrange DAS Advance Selections 
- check ahead of time to make sure microphone and video are enabled
- make sure the person registering for DAS and all other guests you want to link to DAS are listed as Friends & Family on My Disney Experience
- everyone in your group will need to have park tickets AND park reservations before completing video DAS Registration*

- Wait times have varied a LOT. Some people have reported shorter waits whrn getting on right away when it opens in the morning
- Wait times seem to be longer within 30 days of busy park times (Spring Break, Holiday weekends, etc.)
- when you log in, you will be on a text chat with a text window you type into. The majority of your time will be spent on the text chat
- during the wait, expect to have your chat connection time out approximately every 30 minutes. The screen message will say to go back or log back in. After getting back in, the text chat will connect in exactly the place it was left

*WHAT TO EXPECT ON THE VIDEO CHAT: *
- the person registering for DAS needs to be present for the video chat, at least to be introduced and have picture taken
- children under 18 need to be registered by a parent or legal guardian.
Guests over 18 need to register themselves (disabled adults with a guardian will be registered by their guardian)
- the usual number of guests for one DAS is 6 (5 plus the person with a disability). The CM may direct you to contact Guest Relations in a park to see if additional guests can be linked to DAS
- Guests do not need to say what their disability/condition is or provide proof of disability (some people with the same condition have very different need and some may not need DAS
- expect to be asked a question similar to ‘What are your concerns with waiting in lines?’ Or ‘What issues do you Experience when waiting lines?’
Guests whose only concerns/issues are mobility related are not eligible for DAS since all attractions are wheelchair accessible
- after the CM approves DAS, a picture will be taken of the DAS user, the CM will explain how DAS works and answer any questions, then turn the chat over to the CM who makes DAS Advance Selections with you.
- DAS Advance Selections chat is a _text chat_, using the same text chat window as you started the process with. The wait for that chat is usually short - longest I’ve heard was 15 minutes wait

These are links to the Disney website page about changes to DAS.
Disney website updated DAS information
Disney DAS FAQs

Link to Disney Genie info
Disney Blog announcing Disney Genie

Link to wdwinfo Genie/Genie+ info
DIS/wdwinfo Genie /Genie+ details

DAS will still exist pretty much in the same form as previously.
You register for DAS and then can get one DAS Return Time at a time at the park (time based on the current Standby Wait time). DAS Return Times _remain active_ until used, cancelled or the attraction/park closes for the day.

The changes include:
- guests can register for DAS 2-30 days ahead of time by video chat. Access for video chat is from a link in the Disability Access Service area Disney website
- guests who registered ahead of time by video chat can also make 2 DAS Advance selections during the video chat registration process.
- DAS Return Times can be made/deleted or modified in person at attractions, at the blue Guest Experience umbrellas or on the new GENIE part of the My Disney Experience App

DAS Advance Selections and DAS Return Times are  2 different and SEPARATE things.
*DAS Advance selections:*
- can be selected when guests register for DAS using live DAS chat registration 2-30 days before the visit
- up to 2 DAS Advance selections can be made; the website says ‘if available’. It is possible that specific attractions are available or only certain times, or both.

*For the DAS Advance Selection Chat BE PREPARED* *with*
- a list of your park reservation days
- 2 choices for each day (plus an alternate in case those choices are not available)
- general times (morning, afternoon or evening)
- a list of Dining ADRs or any additional experiences booked, so the CM can try to work around them
- the CM will ask you to check the DAS Advance Selections in My Disney Experience for attraction, time and other guests included

_- DAS Advance Selections do not include the attractions listed as Individual Lightning Lane (ILL) attractions OR the ILL attractions that have temporarily moved  from ILL to Genie+_
Link to WDW page listing DAS Advance Selection attractions

- DAS Advance selections will start at a specific time and have a 1 hour window of time to be used. Some guests have found they disappeared after an hour; others found they were still listed in the app. IF it’s still listed, you should still be able to use it, even after the hour
- Guests CAN’T make DAS Advance Selections on the day of visit OR IF registering for DAS at one of the Theme Parks
- Guests don’t need to use their DAS Advance Selections before they get or use a DAS Return Time

*DAS Return Times*
- are separate from DAS Advance selections; guests can make a DAS Return Time without using DAS Advance Selections
- for people familiar with how DAS worked, they  work the same way as DAS Return Times worked previously
- Guests using DAS obtain DAS Return Times the day of visit at a park
- DAS Return Time can be made by the DAS user or any other member of their party linked to DAS
- DAS user and all guests linked to DAS need to have entered the park to make/be included on a DAS Return Time
_- DAS Return Times can be made at the individual attraction the guest wants to experience, using the Genie app, at Guest Services locations (umbrellas or roving Cast Members_
- the guest registered to DAS must go on the attraction to use the DAS Return Time. DAS can’t be used on attractions the DAS user is not going on
- can have only 1 active DAS Return Time at a time
- DAS Return Time is based on the current wait in the Standby (regular) line
- DAS Return Time doesn’t expire. A guest can enter the attraction any time after the Return Time begins
- DAS Return Time is active until it’s used, cancelled or until the park closes
- Once DAS Return Time has been used or cancelled, another DAS Return Time can be made

*The 3 major changes to DAS:*
- REGISTRATION
Guests can choose to register for DAS in a live video registration 2 - 30 days before their visit OR register at Guest Relations at a Theme Park (the previous only way to register). Live video will be accessed by link on the Disability Access Service section of the Disney website.
Link to DAS Video Registration page

- DAS ADVANCE SELECTIONS
Guests registering by live video registration are able to make DAS Advance selections in the time window of 2-30 days before their park trip. These are separate from DAS Return Times.
If you have already completed video registration for DAS and need to make or change your DAS Advance Selections, there is a separate link for doing this.
DAS Advance Selections must be in the 2-30 days window before the park visit *according to the WDW website*, but some people have reported being able to make them for their entire trip when the trip extends past the window
_Link to WDW DAS Advance Selections Planning page_

Guests registering for DAS in the parks are not eligible for DAS Advance Selections

- MAKING DAS RETURN TIMES
Guests registered for DAS or a member of their party will be able to make DAS Return Times using the My Disney Experience app OR by going to the attraction visiting or Guest Experience locations.
Abililty to make and manage DAS Return Times using My Disney Experience app has rolled out as of October 19, 2021

DAS Return Times can be made for:
-  attractions on the Genie+ list of attractions
-  Individual Lightning Lane attractions that have a Standby wait.

*Attractions using Virtual Queue/Boarding Group:*
As of January 10, 2022, Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure NO LONGER USED Virtual Queue. It has a Standby Wait line OR guests can purchase Individual Lightning Lane/Genie + (depending on which is being used currently). Guests using DAS are able to get a DAS Return Time, based on the Standby Wait, the same as any other attraction.

_Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind opened May 27, 2022 and is using Virtual Queue_
To ride and attraction using a virtual queue:
- ALL guests must get a virtual queue spot from a link in the My Disney Experience.
- limited numbers of Virtual queue spots are available without going into a park starting at 7am and again at 1pm for guests who have entered the park.
- Cosmic Rewind has an additional Virtual Queue opening at 6pm for guests in Deluxe Resorts (includes Disney Vacation Club). Guests do not need to be in park to sign up for 6pm Virtual Queue
- the Virtual queue will show up on Today’s Plan in My Disney Experience with a Boarding Group number with an estimated Boarding Time
- Boarding Group time may be many hours in the future and will probably change as the day goes on (maybe earlier, maybe later, so do keep watching)
- when their Boarding Group is called, guests using DAS contact the CM at the attraction entrance instead of getting into wait Queue. A CM will verify the DAS, the members linked to DAS and the Boarding Group then the group will be sent to the Lightning Lane for entry with a short wait.

*GENIE AND GENIE+*
Guests using DAS can use the free features of Genie or PAY FOR the optional GENIE + and Individual Lightning Lane
_

_

Tile for DAS will show up on My Disney Experience app AFTER the person registered for DAS has tapped in to the park.
To make a DAS Return Time on the app, log in, then tap the 3 lines in the bottom menu button.
__

That will open a screen of tiles for different functions/services. Scroll to the bottom of the page to find the DAS tile .

__
Tapping the DAS tile will open a list of attractions available for DAS, along with the current wait times. tap the one you want.
NOTE: the eligible attractions for ALL parks will show up here, _in alphabetical order by their full name, so you may be looking for ‘Winnie the Pooh’ but the actual name is ‘The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh’

Besides the DAS tile list, you can also tap on attractions on the map or get an attraction list from the map to make your DAS Return Time
_
A list of people will open, with the guest registered to DAS on their own line and the other guests linked to DAS below. Tap SELECT ALL or tap each guest to be included in the DAS Return Time.
__

The next screen will open to show your choice. Tapping CONFIRM will set your choice. You can cancel or edit by tapping the BACK arrow on the top left of the screen.



A new screen shows up after you confirm your choice. IT’S very important to continue on to confirm - it looks like you are done after the screen before that, but  it doesn’t register until you confirm.
You will also be able to see the DAS Return Time in the Today‘s Plan/View My Day section. I suggest taking a screen shot in case there are any issues.




*USING THE DAS RETURN TIME*
- any time after the Return Time, you can go to the LIGHTNING LANE entrance at the attraction
- the guest registered for DAS scans their Magicband or ticket first - for a child or some who can’t scan themselves, someone else can scan their ticket/Magicband for them
- the Mickey head on the scanner will glow blue, alerting the CM to look at a message on the screen. The CM will check the photo of the DAS user on the screen against the person entering, then clear the blue **
- once the blue has been cleared, the rest of your group can scan in
- there MAY be a second scan point; anyone in your group can scan first at that point. It doesn’t have to be the DAS user. There isn’t a conclusive list of attractions with second scans - my family has found the same attraction may be using or not using the second scan on different days.
- After passing the second scan, you can make another DAS Return Time; my family has found that may not be possible because of spotty wifi inside buildings.

NOTE: if someone missed scanning into the ride or the second scan, you won’t be able to make another DAS Return Time until they scan or cancel  the Return Time.

** some other reasons for Mickey Head to glow blue include arriving too early or late for Genie+ or ILL, scanning into the wrong attraction


----------



## k8Davies

When I saw the Disney Genie thing I thought about how will this work with DAS so thanks for the info.

really pleased you can make modifications on the app that will make it a lot easier.


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

I'm still a little confused and I have issues with video chatting so I'll probably just renew in person.  I don't mind change and being able to get a return time without waiting in a line will be nice (at least if I am reading that correctly).


----------



## SueM in MN

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> I'm still a little confused and I have issues with video chatting so I'll probably just renew in person.  I don't mind change and being able to get a return time without waiting in a line will be nice (at least if I am reading that correctly).


Yes on both points.
Guests can register either ahead of time on a video chat or in person according to the website information. 
If you want to do the video chat, but have someone else speak for you, that’s another option; you just have to be present.

And the website information says guests using DAS will be able to arrange DAS Return Times from the app in addition to going to the attraction.


----------



## Groot

The whole Genie thing sounds confusing


----------



## mamabunny

Groot said:


> The whole Genie thing sounds confusing



In some ways, it's kind of like MaxPass (from DL) rebranded into a new experience.

So, think of it like they re-named FP+ and started charging for parts of it.

The changes to DAS also (in the end) probably won't be that different either,  other than DAS holders will be able to use the App on their phone, instead of going to the attraction to get a wait time.


----------



## DisneyOma

They are charging $15 a day per person for partial FP access (charging an additional fee for E-ticket rides!) so I'm guessing there will be more requests for DAS, and the DAS waits will be longer (ie, there will be a lot more people in the old FP queues)


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

DisneyOma said:


> They are charging $15 a day per person for partial FP access (charging an additional fee for E-ticket rides!) so I'm guessing there will be more requests for DAS, and the DAS waits will be longer (ie, there will be a lot more people in the old FP queues)


This is what I am afraid of.  A lot of the abuse went away when DAS changed to a sort of virtual queue, but I fear the abuse will return with large groups.  I wish the FP system had remained free with an optional tiering for the most popular ride in the park or something  . IMO, that people will think DAS is a 'free FP'  (even though it isn't) and get one for 6 ppl . As is is, we usually don't ride more than 3 rides or so in a day.  I'm not able to do a full day and the old FP+ made it where I rarely even needed my DAS.  I don't have a clue what they can do to make it easier or less open to abuse, but I do think it will negatively impact those of us who need it to get through a day.


----------



## DisneyOma

This trip was the first time that I had a DAS, and it made such a difference for me. We can't afford the extra money to get lightning access, and I found I could handle a queue that was 20 minutes or less without DAS, but anything longer started to trigger my issues. I'm glad we went when we did, as I have no idea how our next trip will look now. I'm hoping they will let me renew the DAS. Holding my breath until October, when the new policies start up.


----------



## SueM in MN

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> This is what I am afraid of.  A lot of the abuse went away when DAS changed to a sort of virtual queue, but I fear the abuse will return with large groups.  I wish the FP system had remained free with an optional tiering for the most popular ride in the park or something  . IMO, that people will think DAS is a 'free FP'  (even though it isn't) and get one for 6 ppl . As is is, we usually don't ride more than 3 rides or so in a day.  I'm not able to do a full day and the old FP+ made it where I rarely even needed my DAS.  I don't have a clue what they can do to make it easier or less open to abuse, but I do think it will negatively impact those of us who need it to get through a day.


They are publicizing pretty severe penalties for lying or abuse. This is a screenshot from information right on the Disney website DAS FAQs page. I’m pretty sure it will be covered when registering for DAS, along with probably having the guest sign something that attests they gave true answers.


This is a screenshot of the DAS card that was replaced by a digital version of DAS. Both the card and digital version of DAS had guests sign the statement as part of the DAS registration process.
I don’t know whether anyone was banned and got their passes forfeited for lying in the past, but those statements could be used to do it if someone did fraudulently apply for or use DAS. It’s just that now they are making the possible penalties clear on the page about DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

The DAS information is talking about 2 different and SEPARATE things.
DAS Advance selections:
- can be selected when guests register for DAS using live video chat registration 2-30 days before the visit
- up to 2 DAS Advance selections can be made; the website says ‘if available’. The meaning has not been specified; it could be specific attractions are available or only certain times, or both
- DAS Advance selections will start at a specific time and have a 1 hour window of time to be used.
- Guests can’t make DAS Advance on the day of visit or if registering for DAS at one of the Theme Parks

DAS Return Times
- are separate from DAS Advance selections
- work the same way as previously
- Guests using DAS obtain DAS Return Times the day of visit at a park; the Return Time can be made by the DAS user or any other member of their party linked to DAS
- Guests using DAS can have only 1 active DAS Return Time at a time 
- DAS Return Time is based on the current wait in the Standby (regular) line
- DAS Return Time doesn’t expire. A guest can enter the attraction any time after the Return Time begins
- Return Time is active until it’s used, cancelled or until the park closes
- Once DAS Return Time has been used or cancelled, another DAS Return Time csn be made 

The 3 major changes to DAS:
- REGISTRATION
Guests can choose to register for DAS in a live video registration 2 - 30 days before their visit OR register at Guest Relations at a Theme Park (the previous only way to register)
- DAS ADVANCE SELECTIONS
Guests registering by live video registration are able to make DAS Advance selections, which are separate from DAS Return Times. 
Guests registering for DAS in the parks are not eligible for DAS Advance Selections
- MAKING DAS RETURN TIMES
Guests registered for DAS or a member of their party will be able to make DAS Return Times using the My Disney Experience app OR by going to the attraction visiting in park kiosks or Guest Experience locations (the previous way)


----------



## SueM in MN

One thing that seems to be confusing people is that there are/will now be 2 separate ways people registered for DAS may be accessing a time to come to an attraction.
DAS Advance selections have a 1 hour window to use.
DAS Return Times are the same as previously; based on the current wait time for the attraction and don’t have an expiration time.

*What it says about DAS Advance selections:*
“During the DAS Advance video conference, [to register for DAS] Guests will be able to select and book up to 2 DAS Advance selections for each day of their visit (subject to availability).
*If a selection is available, the Guest will be given a one-hour time period* during the day of the visit to redeem the selection. *Selections are valid for use only on the date and during the one-hour time period chosen and cannot be transferred*. Guests who do not pre-register for DAS will not be eligible to receive the DAS Advance selections.

*What it says about DAS Return Times:*
“Does a Guest utilizing DAS have to ride the attraction at the exact return time listed?
No. DAS return times are *not limited to a specific window and are valid until the park closes.”*
“Please keep in mind that *DAS return times are valid until the park closes or an attraction closes for the day.* And a party can only hold one active DAS return time at once.”


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Huh.  I wonder how that will work with the AP's , the advanced thing I mean.  I will probably just forgo that option anyway because, frankly, just being able to get a return time from my phone will be a nice change.


----------



## SueM in MN

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> Huh.  I wonder how that will work with the AP's , the advanced thing I mean.  I will probably just forgo that option anyway because, frankly, just being able to get a return time from my phone will be a nice change.


Don’t know for sure, but I don’t see a reason why it wouldn’t work the same with an AP.
At least, at this time, guests need to make park reservation. I don’t think that is going away, at least not for the foreseeable future.
A guest with a park reservation with an AP, shouldn’t ‘look’ any different for DAS registration than any other guest.


----------



## HopperFan

Have not been to DHS since Rise opened but my understanding is NO DAS unless you have a Boarding Pass, assume this will be the same with REMY.

Question: What will happen with IAS paid pass lines? Will DAS be available there since there is SB?


----------



## DLgal

Has this been addressed yet?

Will rides using the Lightning Lane (but not boarding passes) be eligible to get return times for? 

I'm thinking specifically about Radiator Springs Racers. I think we can expect this one to be a LL attraction, but it's my autistic sons absolute "must do" ride. Will we have to pay for it now, or will we be able to get a DAS return time?


----------



## DLgal

HopperFan said:


> Have not been to DHS since Rise opened but my understanding is NO DAS unless you have a Boarding Pass, assume this will be the same with REMY.



So, yes, in order to use DAS along with Boarding Group rides, you have to have a BG number. Once it's called, you let the CMs at the Fastpass entrance know you have a DAS and show your BG and they let you in that way. You used to have to visit the kiosks once your BG was called to get them to issue a return time (which would be immediate), but they did away with that extra step on July 1. This is specific to Disneyland.


----------



## Sandisw

DLgal said:


> Has this been addressed yet?
> 
> Will rides using the Lightning Lane (but not boarding passes) be eligible to get return times for?
> 
> I'm thinking specifically about Radiator Springs Racers. I think we can expect this one to be a LL attraction, but it's my autistic sons absolute "must do" ride. Will we have to pay for it now, or will we be able to get a DAS return time?



 Getting the normal return time should not be any different than in the past on the day of your visit as that is based on the SB wait time anyway. 

What we don’t know is if they will allow people to preselect these attractions ahead of time.  My feeling is they won’t be an option and only be available as a day of like always.


----------



## SueM in MN

DLgal said:


> Has this been addressed yet?
> 
> Will rides using the Lightning Lane (but not boarding passes) be eligible to get return times for?
> 
> I'm thinking specifically about Radiator Springs Racers. I think we can expect this one to be a LL attraction, but it's my autistic sons absolute "must do" ride. Will we have to pay for it now, or will we be able to get a DAS return time?


screenshots of the ‘Experiences TIP BOARD part of Disney Genie showed both waits in the Standby line and what time immediate entry will be using Lightning Lane with Genie +
So, getting DAS Return looks like it will be available for those attractions - that makes sense, since they are available for guests waiting in the Standby line.





DLgal said:


> So, yes, in order to use DAS along with Boarding Group rides, you have to have a BG number. Once it's called, you let the CMs at the Fastpass entrance know you have a DAS and show your BG and they let you in that way. You used to have to visit the kiosks once your BG was called to get them to issue a return time (which would be immediate), but they did away with that extra step on July 1. This is specific to Disneyland.


It’s in both the WDW and DL DAS information.
This is a screenshot of the part of the new DAS FAQs about it


----------



## DLgal

SueM in MN said:


> screenshots of the ‘Experiences TIP BOARD part of Disney Genie showed both waits in the Standby line and what time immediate entry will be using Lightning Lane with Genie +
> So, getting DAS Return looks like it will be available for those attractions - that makes sense, since they are available for guests waiting in the Standby line.
> 
> View attachment 598978
> View attachment 598979
> 
> It’s in both the WDW and DL DAS information.
> This is a screenshot of the part of the new DAS FAQs about it
> 
> View attachment 598992



Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear. I wasn't talking about rides included with Genie+. I was talking about the ones you will have to pay per ride for.


----------



## lanejudy

Lots of new confusing terms.  So just to clarify...

Lightning Lane is simply the new name of the FP queue.
Genie+ is essentially day-of FP+ but now you buy it, allowing you to reserve a ride then enter through the Lightning Lane
Almost all attractions at WDW had FP+ and the vast majority of those will be available through Genie+.
Some higher tier rides that _aren't_ available on Genie+ will be available through a separate paid option in addition to standby; the paid reservation will allow access through the Lightning Lane at a specific time.
It is my understanding that _any attraction with a standby _can issue a DAS return time, to enter via the Lightning Lane.
Some rides (primarily the newest) will limit access by using a virtual queue, no standby; such attractions will allow DAS accommodation only if you have the requisite virtual queue/boarding pass.
Which attractions will be available for Advancec DAS is unknown but assumed to be those available through Genie+.  Probably not ones requiring extra pay.


----------



## ahiddenfarm

Has a beginning time for implementation been given for the new system? I haven't found one anywhere. We leave on a last minute Disneyland trip on Sunday (through Friday). Pretty sure it won't be in effect that soon but has anyone heard otherwise? 20 yo dd has autism/sensory issues. Return times have worked incredibly well for us in the past.  She may not need it this trip (we haven't been in about 3 years and she manages some sensory issues better now), but thought we'd be proactive and put it in place in case she does. Purchased preboarding with SouthWest simply as a precaution, also.


----------



## SueM in MN

ahiddenfarm said:


> Has a beginning time for implementation been given for the new system? I haven't found one anywhere. We leave on a last minute Disneyland trip on Sunday (through Friday). Pretty sure it won't be in effect that soon but has anyone heard otherwise? 20 yo dd has autism/sensory issues. Return times have worked incredibly well for us in the past.  She may not need it this trip (we haven't been in about 3 years and she manages some sensory issues better now), but thought we'd be proactive and put it in place in case she does. Purchased preboarding with SouthWest simply as a precaution, also.


The only thing I have seen so far is “this Fall”, which could be anytime.
Pretty sure it won’t be in effect for your trip. It is supposed to be connected to the My Disney Experience app, so an update to that _might_ be a heads up that it’s changing soon (or an update might just be an interim update before Genie goes live).


----------



## Frodo'sMum

Do we know yet if you have the two advance rides, if you can request a DAS return time too? Or if the two advanced reservations have to be used first? Example: Advanced reservations are for 11 am and 2 pm. Can I come into the park and and still request a DAS return time for a ride?


----------



## SueM in MN

Frodo'sMum said:


> Do we know yet if you have the two advance rides, if you can request a DAS return time too? Or if the two advanced reservations have to be used first? Example: Advanced reservations are for 11 am and 2 pm. Can I come into the park and and still request a DAS return time for a ride?


I edited the first post to clarify.
The DAS information is talking about 2 different and SEPARATE things.
*DAS Advance selections:*
- can be selected when guests register for DAS using live video chat registration 2-30 days before the visit
- up to 2 DAS Advance selections can be made; the website says ‘if available’. The meaning has not been specified; it could be specific attractions are available or only certain times, or both
- DAS Advance selections will start at a specific time and have a 1 hour window of time to be used.
- Guests can’t make DAS Advance on the day of visit OR IF registering for DAS at one of the Theme Parks
_- FROM EVERYTHING WE KNOW, Guests don’t need to use their DAS Advance selections before they get a DAS Return Time_

*DAS Return Times*
- are separate from DAS Advance selections;_ FROM EVERYTHING WE KNOW, guests can make a DAS Return Time without using DAS Advance selections _
- work the same way as DAS Return Times worked previously
- Guests using DAS obtain DAS Return Times the day of visit at a park; the Return Time can be made by the DAS user or any other member of their party linked to DAS
- Guests using DAS can have only 1 active DAS Return Time at a time
- DAS Return Time is based on the current wait in the Standby (regular) line
- DAS Return Time doesn’t expire. A guest can enter the attraction any time after the Return Time begins
- Return Time is active until it’s used, cancelled or until the park closes
- Once DAS Return Time has been used or cancelled, another DAS Return Time can be made


----------



## jlundeen

I've been able to use DAS in the past, most recently last April, and it made such a difference in our touring.  We only used it for a couple of rides each day, but what an enjoyable trip we had!

So, I've been thinking about our upcoming trip in Nov-Dec, as well as one in Feb 2022.  So many things need to be considered to really get my head around this.  Some of this is probably already answered above, but I'm still not clear on it.  Please bear with me, as I'm a PLANNER, and I'm having a hard time with planning out our days.

- IF I can do the video chat and still do qualify for a DAS, and there are the 2 advanced attractions per day that can be reserved:

What rides can be reserved in advance, G+ Lightning Lane only, or will they include the Individual Attractions Selection - the E-ticket BIGGIES (FOP, KS RAT, TT, 7D, Space, RoTR, SSD)?
Can you schedule times for these in advance or are times pre-assigned? 
Can times be changed as situations change?
Can they be in separate parks?
Do these have to be used before scheduling other normal DAS return times as you do currently by in person requesting or now by using the MDE?
I know you can can mix the advance DAS reservations with G+ Lightning Lane, but how about with the Individual Attractions Selection?
- IF the Individual Attractions Selection cannot be scheduled in advance, can you do a normal DAS return time for them?

Currently with DAS, you can request a return time on anything that you could get a FP for.... but not RoTR , as far as I know.  Can you request, for example, Safari either on MDE or by requesting a return time in person?
Will that carry over with the new DAS system for all rides, including BGs, or will you be able to request a DAS return time for it, since you COULD use LL$ rather than a BG for them? In other words, do you need to get a BG during the 7AM or 1PM lottery, or can you just schedule a return time?
I'm sure I'll have more questions as things move ahead, but wanted to try to get info where there is currently confusion for me.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> I've been able to use DAS in the past, most recently last April, and it made such a difference in our touring.  We only used it for a couple of rides each day, but what an enjoyable trip we had!
> 
> So, I've been thinking about our upcoming trip in Nov-Dec, as well as one in Feb 2022.  So many things need to be considered to really get my head around this.  Some of this is probably already answered above, but I'm still not clear on it.  Please bear with me, as I'm a PLANNER, and I'm having a hard time with planning out our days.


There are some things that haven’t been clarified yet and we may not know for a while. It’s especially stressful for planners, but there’s not a lot we can know until Disney is ready to share.

*What rides can be reserved in advance, G+ Lightning Lane only, or will they include the Individual Attractions Selection - the E-ticket BIGGIES (FOP, KS RAT, TT, 7D, Space, RoTR, SSD)?
Can you schedule times for these in advance or are times pre-assigned?*
We don’t know. The Disney information about DAS Advance selections, just says:

_“At the end of that [DAS Registration] process, the Guest will be able to select up to 2 DAS Advance selections for select attractions (subject to availability).“_

At this point, we don’t know exactly what the part I underlined means. It could be that Disney has a list of ‘select attractions’ that are the only ones guests can choose from. It could be that only certain times are available to choose from. Or, there may be a limited number of ‘slots’ available to choose from and once a ‘slot’ is full, it’s no longer available.

*Can times be changed as situations change?*
The info on the website only says the DAS Advance Selections can’t be TRANSFERRED. I thought I had read in the beginning that they could not be changed, but that’s not there at this time. So, I don’t know whether I read it there or in one of the commentaries about DAS on other sites.

*Can they be in separate parks?*
This isn’t clear, but as far as I have heard, WDW will be continuing with park reservations. If they hold to not allowing transfers to another par until later in the day (1 or 2pm), I think most people will choose DAS Advance selections in the same park, even if it’s allowed.

*Do these have to be used before scheduling other normal DAS return times as you do currently by in person requesting or now by using the MDE?*
As far as I know, it appears that the DAS Advance selections won’t need to be used before DAS Return Times. The website says:

“Guests who pre-register for DAS _will be able to proceed to the booked attraction to confirm their identity before being able to use DAS, including DAS Advance selections. [\i]Guests who pre-register for DAS and use DAS Advance selections will also be able to participate in the existing DAS program, including the option of booking DAS selections using the app when that feature is available this fall.”_

This means to me that the guest will need to confirm their identity before using either  DAS or DAS Advance Selection. Since this part is addressing Guests who pre-registered, if the DAS Advance selections needed to be used before any DAS Return Times, I’m pretty sure, it would say it here.

*I know you can can mix the advance DAS reservations with G+ Lightning Lane, but how about with the Individual Attractions Selection?
- IF the Individual Attractions Selection cannot be scheduled in advance, can you do a normal DAS return time for them?*
It is clear that guests using DAS can use the free Genie tools for planning that are available for free to any guest. It’s also mentioned in the Disney DAS information that:

_“Starting this fall, DAS return times and DAS Advance selections (for those who pre-register for DAS) can be used in combination with Disney’s Genie+ service, individual paid attraction selections, and the standby lines.“_

From what I’ve read on the Disney Blog, it looks like the individual attraction selections will have at least 2 ways they can be accessed - by purchasing an individual attraction selection OR waiting in the Standby queue. Since there would still be a Stand by line with a posted wait time, there would be no reason guests couldn’t get a DAS Return Time (based on the current Standby wait).
I havent seen if those attractions would also have Lightning Lane available thru Genie+

*Currently with DAS, you can request a return time on anything that you could get a FP for.... but not RoTR , as far as I know.  Can you request, for example, Safari either on MDE or by requesting a return time in person?

Will that carry over with the new DAS system for all rides, including BGs, or will you be able to request a DAS return time for it, since you COULD use LL$ rather than a BG for them? In other words, do you need to get a BG during the 7AM or 1PM lottery, or can you just schedule a return time?*

Currently with DAS, you can get a DAS Return Time for any attraction that has a posted wait time because that’s how the Return Time is calculated. There may be certain attractions without a posted wait time that DAS can be used for, but most of those are either really short waits or (were) outdoor character greetings without permanent queues (Character greets are not back yet).
The Safari was always one guests using DAS could get a DAS Return Time for - we did recently in June 2021.

However they will be scheduling Boarding Groups, guests using DAS will need to get a Boarding Group. How it has been working, us once your Boarding Group is called, the group tells the CM they are using DAS and they are sent in without waiting in a long Boarding Groip line. The Disney website DAS info says:

_“Can a Guest with an active DAS return time receive a boarding group for one of the virtual queue attractions?
Yes. A Guest can hold one active DAS return time and join one virtual queue at the same time. Once their boarding group is called, the Guest utilizing DAS, along with their party, will be able to access that attraction through a shorter line as they did previously with virtual queue attractions such as Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance.”_


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> There are some things that haven’t been clarified yet and we may not know for a while. It’s especially stressful for planners, but there’s not a lot we can know until Disney is ready to share.
> 
> *What rides can be reserved in advance, G+ Lightning Lane only, or will they include the Individual Attractions Selection - the E-ticket BIGGIES (FOP, KS RAT, TT, 7D, Space, RoTR, SSD)?
> Can you schedule times for these in advance or are times pre-assigned?*
> We don’t know. The Disney information about DAS Advance selections, just says:
> 
> _“At the end of that [DAS Registration] process, the Guest will be able to select up to 2 DAS Advance selections for select attractions (subject to availability).“_
> 
> At this point, we don’t know exactly what the part I underlined means. It could be that Disney has a list of ‘select attractions’ that are the only ones guests can choose from. It could be that only certain times are available to choose from. Or, there may be a limited number of ‘slots’ available to choose from and once a ‘slot’ is full, it’s no longer available.
> 
> *Can times be changed as situations change?*
> The info on the website only says the DAS Advance Selections can’t be TRANSFERRED. I thought I had read in the beginning that they could not be changed, but that’s not there at this time. So, I don’t know whether I read it there or in one of the commentaries about DAS on other sites.
> 
> *Can they be in separate parks?*
> This isn’t clear, but as far as I have heard, WDW will be continuing with park reservations. If they hold to not allowing transfers to another par until later in the day (1 or 2pm), I think most people will choose DAS Advance selections in the same park, even if it’s allowed.
> 
> *Do these have to be used before scheduling other normal DAS return times as you do currently by in person requesting or now by using the MDE?*
> As far as I know, it appears that the DAS Advance selections won’t need to be used before DAS Return Times. The website says:
> 
> “Guests who pre-register for DAS _will be able to proceed to the booked attraction to confirm their identity before being able to use DAS, including DAS Advance selections. [\i]Guests who pre-register for DAS and use DAS Advance selections will also be able to participate in the existing DAS program, including the option of booking DAS selections using the app when that feature is available this fall.”_
> 
> This means to me that the guest will need to confirm their identity before using either  DAS or DAS Advance Selection. Since this part is addressing Guests who pre-registered, if the DAS Advance selections needed to be used before any DAS Return Times, I’m pretty sure, it would say it here.
> 
> *I know you can can mix the advance DAS reservations with G+ Lightning Lane, but how about with the Individual Attractions Selection?
> - IF the Individual Attractions Selection cannot be scheduled in advance, can you do a normal DAS return time for them?*
> It is clear that guests using DAS can use the free Genie tools for planning that are available for free to any guest. It’s also mentioned in the Disney DAS information that:
> 
> _“Starting this fall, DAS return times and DAS Advance selections (for those who pre-register for DAS) can be used in combination with Disney’s Genie+ service, individual paid attraction selections, and the standby lines.“_
> 
> From what I’ve read on the Disney Blog, it looks like the individual attraction selections will have at least 2 ways they can be accessed - by purchasing an individual attraction selection OR waiting in the Standby queue. Since there would still be a Stand by line with a posted wait time, there would be no reason guests couldn’t get a DAS Return Time (based on the current Standby wait).
> I havent seen if those attractions would also have Lightning Lane available thru Genie+
> 
> *Currently with DAS, you can request a return time on anything that you could get a FP for.... but not RoTR , as far as I know.  Can you request, for example, Safari either on MDE or by requesting a return time in person?
> 
> Will that carry over with the new DAS system for all rides, including BGs, or will you be able to request a DAS return time for it, since you COULD use LL$ rather than a BG for them? In other words, do you need to get a BG during the 7AM or 1PM lottery, or can you just schedule a return time?*
> 
> Currently with DAS, you can get a DAS Return Time for any attraction that has a posted wait time because that’s how the Return Time is calculated. There may be certain attractions without a posted wait time that DAS can be used for, but most of those are either really short waits or (were) outdoor character greetings without permanent queues (Character greets are not back yet).
> The Safari was always one guests using DAS could get a DAS Return Time for - we did recently in June 2021.
> 
> However they will be scheduling Boarding Groups, guests using DAS will need to get a Boarding Group. How it has been working, us once your Boarding Group is called, the group tells the CM they are using DAS and they are sent in without waiting in a long Boarding Groip line. The Disney website DAS info says:
> 
> _“Can a Guest with an active DAS return time receive a boarding group for one of the virtual queue attractions?
> Yes. A Guest can hold one active DAS return time and join one virtual queue at the same time. Once their boarding group is called, the Guest utilizing DAS, along with their party, will be able to access that attraction through a shorter line as they did previously with virtual queue attractions such as Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance.”_


Thank you for all the information you posted in response to my post, Sue!

 I'm still unclear about rides requiring the boarding groups. If you can purchase the individual attraction as a non-DAS guest, I'm wondering if someone using DAS can simply get a return time for them. It's not clear in their wording if you need a boarding group to get a DAS return time for those attractions since it sounds like those purchasing the individual attraction option do not need boarding groups.  I suppose we need to wait for Disney to clarify this.

Thank you for all on this thread trying to make sense of this new system!  

Jeanne (also from MN )

PS. At the end of the day, if we need to purchase the individual attraction option in order to ride Ratatouille, that may be how we do it.


----------



## SirDuff

jlundeen said:


> Thank you for all the information you posted in response to my post, Sue!
> 
> I'm still unclear about rides requiring the boarding groups. If you can purchase the individual attraction as a non-DAS guest, I'm wondering if someone using DAS can simply get a return time for them. It's not clear in their wording if you need a boarding group to get a DAS return time for those attractions since it sounds like those purchasing the individual attraction option do not need boarding groups.  I suppose we need to wait for Disney to clarify this.
> 
> Thank you for all on this thread trying to make sense of this new system!
> 
> Jeanne (also from MN )
> 
> PS. At the end of the day, if we need to purchase the individual attraction option in order to ride Ratatouille, that may be how we do it.



Based on what was said, I would assume that it will match what non-DAS users do:


Buy the individual attraction OR
Use a boarding group (DAS users can use the DAS for a shorter wait once their BG is called).
I would be very surprised if WDW gave free access to IAS for DAS users (what return time would they even use?).


----------



## jlundeen

SirDuff said:


> Based on what was said, I would assume that it will match what non-DAS users do:
> 
> 
> Buy the individual attraction OR
> Use a boarding group (DAS users can use the DAS for a shorter wait once their BG is called).
> I would be very surprised if WDW gave free access to IAS for DAS users (what return time would they even use?).


Yes, that's where my confusion comes in. If they are letting you use DAS for things like Flight of Passage or the Safari, (which they do currently), they need to differentiate if they will not allow it for things like Ratatouille or Rise.  Just want to have them spell it out.


----------



## lanejudy

jlundeen said:


> Yes, that's where my confusion comes in. If they are letting you use DAS for things like Flight of Passage or the Safari, (which they do currently), they need to differentiate if they will not allow it for things like Ratatouille or Rise.  Just want to have them spell it out.


The DAS information does currently cover how to use DAS with a virtual queue.  So the base information is already there -- virtual queue attractions work differently with DAS than attractions with a regular standby queue.  Using a DAS is not necessarily tied to whether or not the attraction is Genie+ or an Individual Attraction Selection.  It has more to do with the set-up of the queue situation.


----------



## SirDuff

jlundeen said:


> Yes, that's where my confusion comes in. If they are letting you use DAS for things like Flight of Passage or the Safari, (which they do currently), they need to differentiate if they will not allow it for things like Ratatouille or Rise.  Just want to have them spell it out.



They do - in what Sue quoted.  The question that remains is which rides will have a VQ.


----------



## jlundeen

Thanks, I'm not sure my question was clearly worded.  

I guess I was interpreting that differently - as in IF you have a BG and want to get a DAS pass for a ride with Boarding groups, and that it would allow the DAS holder to bypass the long BG line.  

Was instead wondering if you COULD get a regular DAS return time WITHOUT a BG.  Since they are allowing folks to purchase the VQ rides as as Individual Attractions, there must be some way they are allowing a booking time.  That's where my confusion was.  But base on responses, I'm thinking that it may not be possible.  

We will probably buy the LL$$, since the ride we want would be on the second park of the day, and because you cannot park hop until 2ish, we would not be able to do the BG lottery for that ride, but then see if we could get the DAS for it...  

Thanks again, everyone.  It's a lot to try to take in....   I need flow charts!


----------



## lanejudy

jlundeen said:


> Was instead wondering if you COULD get a regular DAS return time WITHOUT a BG.


No, I don't believe so.  My understanding is there will be 2 ways to join the virtual queue:  1) online with the masses at 7am and 1pm, or 2) buy an Individual Attraction Selection -- which presumably equates to buying a boarding group.  Once you have a boarding group, you may use DAS.  DAS cannot be used to acquire a boarding group for a virtual queue.

There is no standby queue, no standby wait time on which to base a DAS return time.  DAS works with attractions that have a standby queue and posted standby wait time.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> The DAS information does currently cover how to use DAS with a virtual queue.  So the base information is already there -- virtual queue attractions work differently with DAS than attractions with a regular standby queue.  Using a DAS is not necessarily tied to whether or not the attraction is Genie+ or an Individual Attraction Selection.  It has more to do with the set-up of the queue situation.


 What lanejudy wrote
There is already a process set up for sing DAS at attractions with Boarding Groups and those are specific attractions - Rise of the Resistance and Ratouille.
Guests using DAS on attractions with Boarding Groups first need to obtain a Boarding Group. When that Boarding Group is called, they tell the CM they have DAS and directed to enter without waiting an additional time in a long line.



jlundeen said:


> Yes, that's where my confusion comes in. If they are letting you use DAS for things like Flight of Passage or the Safari, (which they do currently), they need to differentiate if they will not allow it for things like Ratatouille or Rise.  Just want to have them spell it out.


I think your confusion is equating Boarding Groups with Virtual Queues.

*Boarding Groups *are set for specific attractions, mostly when they are new and under more demand. Those are known ahead of time and don’t change from day to day.
*Virtual Queues*, from what has been released, will be fluid, depending on conditions at that day and time. It’s kind of like a temporary Boarding Group.
When a line for an attraction reaches a certain point (either wait time or physical length of the queue), the Standby Line will be closed and no further guests will be allowed in until that attraction gets back to whatever is that attraction‘s ‘normal’ operation.
There isn’t any list of attractions that will have Virtual Queues because it can change day to day and even hour to hour.
From what’s been written, the intent of Virtual Queues is to prevent guests waiting in 2 hour lines that snake around the area. Depending on things like how many people an attraction handles an hour and demand, some attractions may never reach that point and others may reach it daily.

Using a Virtual Queue will allow a certain number guests to virtually join a closed queue to wait until it reopens to guests.
So, it’s kind of like a Return Time; the Information on the Disney website says a guest using DAS:
_“A Guest can hold one active DAS return time and join one virtual queue at the same time. Once their boarding group is called, the Guest utilizing DAS, along with their party, will be able to access that attraction through a shorter line as they did previously with virtual queue attractions such as Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance.”_


----------



## jlundeen

Yes, I guess I am thinking of them interchangeably.  VQ and BG.  So you are saying that a BG USES a VQ, but not all VQs ARE BGs...

got it.  I think. 

 So DAS can be used with VQs, but the ones that REQUIRE a BG, still need the BG.  And if we purchase the LL$$ for a ride that others get a BG for, we can use DAS return time in the VQ to not have to wait so long in the line.

Sorry, I'm making this much more complicated than it probably is.  I get something stuck in my head, and it's hard to dislodge it sometimes.  Since my trip isn't until end of Nov, hopefully others with DAS needs will be reporting back with experience on Rise and Rat.   

Thanks again for your patience with me.  I really appreciate the help with this!


----------



## SueM in MN

Further clarification because I might have made it more confusing. 
The attractions that had been Boarding Groups before are changing to calling it Virtual Queue.
For those, the only way to get a ’spot’ would be purchasing or entering the ‘lottery’ as lanejudy mentioned. Those attractions for Disney World at this time would be Rise of the Resistance and Ratatouill.

I’ve also read about ’temporary‘ virtual queues like I wrote about when the attraction’s queue is closed. I did not experience those, but did read about them happening this summer - when lines got to a certain point, they were closed to anyone coming into the line. One example given was the Toy Story Mania line was closed to anyone else entering once it reached as far as the Little Mermaid.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Okay let me see if in my confusion I have this right. This is assuming that my DD qualifies for a DAS pass and we purchase Genie+. 
1. There will be some rides that IF you do the video chat prior to your trip you can prior select. The limit is 2 per day. These are only available through the Advanced Selection process.
2. Separate is getting Return Times as a means of accessing the rides. In this group the rides that require Boarding Group or Virtual Queue are excluded. It acts like the DAS prior to the changes. Only now you can do you own return times on the App as well.
3. If the ride requires a Boarding Group or Virtual Queue, you obtain your Boarding Group along with everyone else using the “lottery” system. Then when you go to the ride when your boarding group is called, you identify yourself as a DAS user and you are directed into the FP queue. A person can only have 1 Virtual Queue at a time.
4. You can purchase Genie+ which you can use along with your DAS return time. It acts as the old MaxPass at Disneyland.
5. There will be certain rides that are marked either standby or Lightning Lane. Lightning Lane is separate from Genie+ rides. You will need to pay an additional fee for the Lightening Lane. The alternative is to get a DAS return time, if available. I think I read somewhere that Lightening Lane rides are limited to 2 per day. I am totally unsure of and somewhat confused by this. 

At this time, we don’t know what rides are available for Advanced Selection or which rides require a Boarding Pass (with the exception of Web Slingers and ROTR in Disneyland) and which lines will require an additional Lightening Lane individual purchase. 

For example if RSR is Disneyland is an individual purchase ride for the Lightening Lane with the standby line of 2.5 hours. I can basically skip the purchase and get a DAS return time. I could use my Genie+ to obtain a FP on some attractions while “waiting” for the my return time on RSR. Is that correct? Or I can pay the additional fee to access the Lightening Lane? 

If I have this all wrong, please clarify.


----------



## SueM in MN

2tinkerbell said:


> I think I read somewhere that Lightening Lane rides are limited to 2 per day. I am totally unsure of and somewhat confused by this.


What you wrote looks correct from what we know so far.

The only thing I think is not quite correct is this part I quoted.
Genie+ and _Individual attraction selections (available for purchase) _both use the Lightning Lane (new name for the Fastpass Entrance).
The Genie+ seems to be being called Lightning Lane Selections by Disney. Guests who have paid for Genie+ can select Lightning Lane Selections one at a time.

The Individual attraction selections are purchased individually and are limited to up to 2 per day. There may only be 2 attractions per park that are in this category.
This is copied from the Disney website on Genie Service:

_Individual attraction selections (available for purchase):_ Schedule a time to arrive at up to two highly demanded attractions each day using the Lightning Lane entrance – like Seven Dwarfs Mine Train at Magic Kingdom Park and Radiator Springs Racers at Disney California Adventure park (subject to limited availability; attractions not included with Disney Genie+). Pricing for this option will vary by date, attraction and park and will be announced closer to launch.
And, here’s the link: Disney site Disney Genie


----------



## 2tinkerbell

SueM in MN said:


> What you wrote looks correct from what we know so far.
> 
> The only thing I think is not quite correct is this part I quoted.
> Genie+ and _Individual attraction selections (available for purchase) _both use the Lightning Lane (new name for the Fastpass Entrance).
> The Genie+ seems to be being called Lightning Lane Selections by Disney. Guests who have paid for Genie+ can select Lightning Lane Selections one at a time.
> 
> The Individual attraction selections are purchased individually and are limited to up to 2 per day. There may only be 2 attractions per park that are in this category.
> This is copied from the Disney website on Genie Service:
> 
> _Individual attraction selections (available for purchase):_ Schedule a time to arrive at up to two highly demanded attractions each day using the Lightning Lane entrance – like Seven Dwarfs Mine Train at Magic Kingdom Park and Radiator Springs Racers at Disney California Adventure park (subject to limited availability; attractions not included with Disney Genie+). Pricing for this option will vary by date, attraction and park and will be announced closer to launch.
> And, here’s the link: Disney site Disney Genie



I think this is my confusion when it says “attractions not included with Disney Genie+.”  
Thanks for all your help and clarification.


----------



## Jake

With out magic bands it’s going to br hard to police this.  If someone gets a DAS for not being able to wait on a line.  
Then with ( magic band) it sees that person waiting on another line it said that person is abusing the system.


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Jake said:


> With out magic bands it’s going to br hard to police this.  If someone gets a DAS for not being able to wait on a line.
> Then with ( magic band) it sees that person waiting on another line it said that person is abusing the system.


You are able to ride something else while waiting for your return time.  It is only that you can have one DAS return time at a time.  For instance, you get a DAS for Space Mountain for 40 minutes and there is no line at CoP, you can go sit and ride CoP while you wait, or go dine, etc.  That isn't abusing the system.


----------



## DLgal

Jake said:


> With out magic bands it’s going to br hard to police this.  If someone gets a DAS for not being able to wait on a line.
> Then with ( magic band) it sees that person waiting on another line it said that person is abusing the system.



Needing a DAS doesn't mean one literally can never wait in a line. It's more complicated than that. DAS users are expected to alternate obtaining return times with waiting standby and using Fastpass (when available). Its about LIMITING the number of standby waits one has to endure in a day at the theme parks, not eliminating them entirely.


----------



## SueM in MN

DLgal said:


> Needing a DAS doesn't mean one literally can never wait in a line. It's more complicated than that. DAS users are expected to alternate obtaining return times with waiting standby and using Fastpass (when available). Its about LIMITING the number of standby waits one has to endure in a day at the theme parks, not eliminating them entirely.


Exactly.
Disney makes suggestions for how DAS users can plan their day, using all the tools that are available.


----------



## DLgal

So, wanted to share some info I got from a Guest Relations CM yesterday when we established DAS on our new Magic Key (annual pass at DL). We had a pretty lengthy conversation about Disney Genie and DAS changes. 

The takeaways were:

1. Guest Relations CMs have gotten NO information about the new DAS program other than Disney's official public announcement 

2. GR CM's have NO idea when Genie will be launching. They have heard NOTHING. 

3. GR CM's expect to be trained on the new DAS implementation MAYBE a day in advance, if they are lucky. She told me that Disney is really bad about giving them information/training in advance and most of the time when changes come, they find out day of or maybe a day early. 

4. It is unknown at this time whether once Genie launches, if people who have an ACTIVE DAS at the time with a 60 day length (for annual passes) will have to re enroll inside of the 60 days or if it will carry over. So, we have DAS that is good through Nov 4. If Genie launches between now and then, she was not sure if we would have to re enroll or not. 

5. Basically, they know as much as we do and have a lot of the same questions, so reaching out and trying to get clarification about how the new DAS system will work is pointless at this time, because they literally have not been given any information.


----------



## notatallmagic

We are relatively new to DAS, since my 18 year old's diagnosis is just over a year old.

We were delighted to learn about it from her doctor, as Disney is both my daughter's favorite place; and the doctor's (who has the same health issue).  We've always enjoyed being pre-planners, and pre-diagnosis, had our "system" for each park that worked for us to be able to enjoy all our favorites.

We had annual passes this past year, so we had just developed our "NEW" DAS system for each of the parks, and with some fine tuning, were able to do almost everything we enjoyed without issues (except for the one day when DAS wasn't working the way it should, and we ended up with a major situation - had the DAS been staffed properly, we would have been fine).

So, with that in mind - I have two big questions - would appreciate any help - 

1) VIDEO CHAT - I'm still traumatized  by the hours on hold this past year.  Does anyone know when this might go live? I'm expecting days on hold and IT glitches, so this does not seem like it will be fun??

 I'm also assuming the DAS guest needs to be on the video chat- which is my 18 year old who is now out of state at college.  If SHE has to be the one "applying" for the DAS, then there would be no way to plan a surprise trip for her utilizing that pre-DAS process, right?

2) We've learned to go up to the blue canopies or the ride itself to obtain a return time; if we want to utilized the new system for a return time which is "available throught the Genie"; do we have to purchase the Genie add on to use that feature?  Or can we just "schedule" a return time the way we used to add a FastPass?

I'm not worried about being "eligible" for the Pass - I'm just overwhelmed with the new system and planning - right when we'd finally learned to use - and so appreciated the current system.


----------



## lanejudy

There really hasn’t been much in the way of specific details released about the video chat.  I would assume the DAS-holder needs to participate, and a support person if appropriate.  The alternative is to obtain DAS in the park as has been the process.

You do not need to purchase Genie+ to use DAS.  The free version of Genie will somehow enable a DAS to obtain a return time.  You may want to purchase Genie+ and/or the Individual Attraction Selections to have ability to schedule more rides, similar to using DAS with FP in the past.


----------



## Starwind

notatallmagic said:


> We are relatively new to DAS, since my 18 year old's diagnosis is just over a year old.
> 
> We were delighted to learn about it from her doctor, as Disney is both my daughter's favorite place; and the doctor's (who has the same health issue).  We've always enjoyed being pre-planners, and pre-diagnosis, had our "system" for each park that worked for us to be able to enjoy all our favorites.
> 
> We had annual passes this past year, so we had just developed our "NEW" DAS system for each of the parks, and with some fine tuning, were able to do almost everything we enjoyed without issues (except for the one day when DAS wasn't working the way it should, and we ended up with a major situation - had the DAS been staffed properly, we would have been fine).
> 
> So, with that in mind - I have two big questions - would appreciate any help -
> 
> 1) VIDEO CHAT - I'm still traumatized  by the hours on hold this past year.  Does anyone know when this might go live? I'm expecting days on hold and IT glitches, so this does not seem like it will be fun??
> 
> I'm also assuming the DAS guest needs to be on the video chat- which is my 18 year old who is now out of state at college.  If SHE has to be the one "applying" for the DAS, then there would be no way to plan a surprise trip for her utilizing that pre-DAS process, right?
> 
> 2) We've learned to go up to the blue canopies or the ride itself to obtain a return time; if we want to utilized the new system for a return time which is "available throught the Genie"; do we have to purchase the Genie add on to use that feature?  Or can we just "schedule" a return time the way we used to add a FastPass?
> 
> I'm not worried about being "eligible" for the Pass - I'm just overwhelmed with the new system and planning - right when we'd finally learned to use - and so appreciated the current system.



Under the new system there will be two ways to acquire DAS: 1) in advance via videoconference; OR 2) in person on site at Guest Services. So you could do the surprise trip, but you would have use option (2). Alternatively, option (1) can be done upto IIRC 2 days in advance of the trip, so perhaps the surprise could be announced a few days in advance and the DAS acquired then (vs weeks out) ?

2) No. Adding the DAS Return time through Genie is *separate from* the paid Genie+ feature [and can be used in addition to both Genie+ and/or the paid Individual Attraction Selection if you wish]. My understanding is it would be kind of similar to what adding a new fastpass was like; you would choose the attraction you want from a list, select it, and it would provide you with the DAS Return Time. Presumably it will give you information about current standby times at each attraction to help you make your choice.


----------



## notatallmagic

Starwind said:


> Under the new system there will be two ways to acquire DAS: 1) in advance via videoconference; OR 2) in person on site at Guest Services. So you could do the surprise trip, but you would have use option (2). Alternatively, option (1) can be done upto IIRC 2 days in advance of the trip, so perhaps the surprise could be announced a few days in advance and the DAS acquired then (vs weeks out) ?
> 
> 2) No. Adding the DAS Return time through Genie is *separate from* the paid Genie+ feature [and can be used in addition to both Genie+ and/or the paid Individual Attraction Selection if you wish]. My understanding is it would be kind of similar to what adding a new fastpass was like; you would choose the attraction you want from a list, select it, and it would provide you with the DAS Return Time. Presumably it will give you information about current standby times at each attraction to help you make your choice.



Thanks so much!  That is so helpful!  I generally do cave and announce the surprises a day or two before we go, so that might work!


----------



## DVCjj

Does anyone have any more info as to when the pre online interview registration would be available?

Thanks you.


----------



## DLgal

DVCjj said:


> Does anyone have any more info as to when the pre online interview registration would be available?
> 
> Thanks you.



When Disney Genie launches. Which no one know as of now.


----------



## DVCjj

DLgal said:


> When Disney Genie launches. Which no one know as of now.


Thank you.  Going in 2 weeks so it looks like waiting in line at Guest Services, but thank you.


----------



## SueM in MN

notatallmagic said:


> We are relatively new to DAS, since my 18 year old's diagnosis is just over a year old.
> 
> We were delighted to learn about it from her doctor, as Disney is both my daughter's favorite place; and the doctor's (who has the same health issue).  We've always enjoyed being pre-planners, and pre-diagnosis, had our "system" for each park that worked for us to be able to enjoy all our favorites.
> 
> We had annual passes this past year, so we had just developed our "NEW" DAS system for each of the parks, and with some fine tuning, were able to do almost everything we enjoyed without issues (except for the one day when DAS wasn't working the way it should, and we ended up with a major situation - had the DAS been staffed properly, we would have been fine).
> 
> So, with that in mind - I have two big questions - would appreciate any help -
> 
> 1) VIDEO CHAT - I'm still traumatized  by the hours on hold this past year. Does anyone know when this might go live? I'm expecting days on hold and IT glitches, so this does not seem like it will be fun??


it has not been announced when it will go live or exactly how it will be accessed.
Some have reported they were told it will be a link in the MDE app/website.
Since it is a video chat, it won’t involve being on the phones used for reservations, etc.


> I'm also assuming the DAS guest needs to be on the video chat- which is my 18 year old who is now out of state at college.  If SHE has to be the one "applying" for the DAS, then there would be no way to plan a surprise trip for her utilizing that pre-DAS process, right?


You are correct. Since she is over 18, she will be applying for herself (unless she is an adult with a legal guardian). Besides the video chat option, she could still apply in person.
No matter what the age, the guest applying for DAS must be introduced on the video call and a picture taken of them. This is screenshot of the DAS info that has been released so far.



> 2) We've learned to go up to the blue canopies or the ride itself to obtain a return time; if we want to utilized the new system for a return time which is "available throught the Genie"; do we have to purchase the Genie add on to use that feature?  Or can we just "schedule" a return time the way we used to add a FastPass?
> 
> I'm not worried about being "eligible" for the Pass - I'm just overwhelmed with the new system and planning - right when we'd finally learned to use - and so appreciated the current system.


The information released so far by Disney lists 3 ways to get a DAS Return Time; From the MDE app, at the attraction, at a Guest Relations location (which would include the blue umbrellas or roaming Guest Relations staff).
GENIE and Genie+ are part of the MDE app from what has been written. It’s not clear what part of the MDE app guests will be getting DAS Return Times from. In the past, CMs were not using the Fastpass part of MDE; it was a different part that used wait times.


Genie+ are Individual Attraction Selections are separate and can be purchased to use alongside DAS.


----------



## princessfionasmom

I really like that you can do this ahead of time and that they can schedule 2 per day of your trip, that part I didn’t read initially.  I was just so excited about being able to do it ahead of time and in a more private setting.  I’m guessing that they will give you times based on when their algorithms tells them it will likely be less busy which for most people using this service could potentially be a huge advantage, that’s if the algorithms actually work.  I really hope the virtual sign-up is up and running before our trip at the end of Oct.  Has anyone read anywhere about how adding members of your party to the pass will work with this pre registration?  I would like to assume that as long as they are connected thru your MDE account they can add them ahead of time but we all know how assuming goes .


----------



## SueM in MN

princessfionasmom said:


> I really like that you can do this ahead of time and that they can schedule 2 per day of your trip, that part I didn’t read initially.  I was just so excited about being able to do it ahead of time and in a more private setting.  I’m guessing that they will give you times based on when their algorithms tells them it will likely be less busy which for most people using this service could potentially be a huge advantage, that’s if the algorithms actually work.  I really hope the virtual sign-up is up and running before our trip at the end of Oct.  *Has anyone read anywhere about how adding members of your party to the pass will work with this pre registration?  *I would like to assume that as long as they are connected thru your MDE account they can add them ahead of time but we all know how assuming goes .


That has not been addressed yet, but in the ‘live version’ previously, the system showed anyone who was listed in our MDE and was able to add them. The CM in June only read our daughter’s Magicband, not my husband‘s or mine since he saw us in the app.
My guess is they will add guests the same way on the video chat registration - if the DAS guest is adding DAS Advance Selections, those other members of the party would need to be linked in order to add them.


----------



## notatallmagic

SueM in MN said:


> it has not been announced when it will go live or exactly how it will be accessed.
> Some have reported they were told it will be a link in the MDE app/website.
> Since it is a video chat, it won’t involve being on the phones used for reservations, etc.
> 
> You are correct. Since she is over 18, she will be applying for herself (unless she is an adult with a legal guardian). Besides the video chat option, she could still apply in person.
> No matter what the age, the guest applying for DAS must be introduced on the video call and a picture taken of them. This is screenshot of the DAS info that has been released so far.View attachment 603148
> 
> 
> The information released so far by Disney lists 3 ways to get a DAS Return Time; From the MDE app, at the attraction, at a Guest Relations location (which would include the blue umbrellas or roaming Guest Relations staff).
> GENIE and Genie+ are part of the MDE app from what has been written. It’s not clear what part of the MDE app guests will be getting DAS Return Times from. In the past, CMs were not using the Fastpass part of MDE; it was a different part that used wait times.
> View attachment 603149
> 
> Genie+ are Individual Attraction Selections are separate and can be purchased to use alongside DAS.



Thank you SO much for your very clear and helpful information.

So, yesterday I was able to find crazy good airfare...so I did book a 2 night/3 day trip for December. RT airfare for 3 for less than $200!!  So, despite our July messy trip, since we have a few months left on our Annual Passes, I am cautiously considering Disney- ing for those three days.

I did tell my 18 year old (who needs the DAS), since there won't be any way to surprise her and utilize the best features of the DAS...and she was so super happy; I'm still a little worried that the new system won't be ready...

Just really hoping things will be up and running before December, and she can do the online DAS request process in time to pre-plan (which we really need to do for her for multiple reasons).  I'm assuming there is still no date for the rollout of this stuff...so grateful for everyone here who keep things updated.

Worse case scenario, we fly down for $200, and then head to Discovery Cove.


----------



## Fawneyota

Thank you all so much for the information.  As this is likely my last trip to Disney, due to my medical condition.  I am trying to get it setup so it is as easy as possible.  I am wondering if any knows if  I can use the prebook DAS for restaurants?  

As someone who has a limited amount of oxygen I am stressing out about waiting for Space 220, as I can't get a reservation for it


----------



## SirDuff

Fawneyota said:


> Thank you all so much for the information.  As this is likely my last trip to Disney, due to my medical condition.  I am trying to get it setup so it is as easy as possible.  I am wondering if any knows if  I can use the prebook DAS for restaurants?
> 
> As someone who has a limited amount of oxygen I am stressing out about waiting for Space 220, as I can't get a reservation for it



DAS has never been used for restaurants.  Or transportation or any lines but attraction lines.  There is no indication that this is changing.  I don't see how it could be used to "prebook" restaurants - that would be a reservation.


----------



## Fawneyota

SirDuff said:


> DAS has never been used for restaurants.  Or transportation or any lines but attraction lines.  There is no indication that this is changing.  I don't see how it could be used to "prebook" restaurants - that would be a reservation.


Thank you so much for the quick response.  I didn't think so.  But the disability system is so complicated, as it covers almost every condition.  I struggle to wrap my head around it.  I just was thinking with this possible two advanced bookings using the video chat.  I should have a list of priorities for each day.  So I can get some things lined up.


----------



## lanejudy

Fawneyota said:


> I am wondering if any knows if I can use the prebook DAS for restaurants?


As PP mentioned, DAS is only for attraction queues.  It does nothing for dining, transportation, resorts, etc. 

When is your trip?  Right now, I believe ADRs are only available 60 days in advance.  Also, the DAS changes that correspond with Genie have not yet rolled out.  We don't have a date, though I've heard rumor of Genie starting in mid-October and assume the DAS changes will occur around the same time as the Genie roll-out.


----------



## Fawneyota

Thanksgiving week, so I guess a super busy week. So Space 220 and the Rose and Crown Fireworks are booked. I have always wanted to see the transformation, so that is why we are going.  

Yes, I am hoping for the DAS changes to happen in October as it seems like it would be a great way to hit a few more attractions with the oxygen timeline always looming.


----------



## c_los75

Fawneyota said:


> Thanksgiving week, so I guess a super busy week. So Space 220 and the Rose and Crown Fireworks are booked. I have always wanted to see the transformation, so that is why we are going.
> 
> Yes, I am hoping for the DAS changes to happen in October as it seems like it would be a great way to hit a few more attractions with the oxygen timeline always looming.


I'm going the same week. I, too, am hoping the new DAS system starts this month.

As for reservations, my friend and I are doing Yak and Yeti, 50s Prime Time Cafe, and the lightsaber.


----------



## disneyholic family

SueM in MN said:


> These are links to the Disney website page about changes to DAS.
> Disney website updated DAS information
> Disney DAS FAQs
> 
> Link to Disney Genie info
> Disney Blog announcing Disney Genie
> 
> DAS will still exist pretty much in the same form as present.
> You register for DAS and then can get one Return Time at a time at the park (time based on the current Standby Wait time).
> 
> The changes include:
> - guests can register for DAS 2-30 days ahead of time by video chat
> - guests who registered ahead of time can also make 2 DAS Advance selections
> - DAS Return Times can be made/deleted or modified in person at attractions or on the new GENIE part of the My Disney Experience App
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> The DAS information is talking about 2 different and SEPARATE things.
> *DAS Advance selections:*
> - can be selected when guests register for DAS using live video chat registration 2-30 days before the visit
> - up to 2 DAS Advance selections can be made; the website says ‘if available’. The meaning has not been specified; it could be specific attractions are available or only certain times, or both
> - DAS Advance selections will start at a specific time and have a 1 hour window of time to be used.
> - Guests can’t make DAS Advance on the day of visit OR IF registering for DAS at one of the Theme Parks
> - FROM EVERYTHING WE KNOW, Guests don’t need to use their DAS Advance selections before they get a DAS Return Time
> 
> *DAS Return Times*
> - are separate from DAS Advance selections; FROM EVERYTHING WE KNOW, guests can make a DAS Return Time without using DAS Advance selections
> - work the same way as DAS Return Times worked previously
> - Guests using DAS obtain DAS Return Times the day of visit at a park; the Return Time can be made by the DAS user or any other member of their party linked to DAS
> - Guests using DAS can have only 1 active DAS Return Time at a time
> - DAS Return Time is based on the current wait in the Standby (regular) line
> - DAS Return Time doesn’t expire. A guest can enter the attraction any time after the Return Time begins
> - Return Time is active until it’s used, cancelled or until the park closes
> - Once DAS Return Time has been used or cancelled, another DAS Return Time can be made
> 
> *The 3 major changes to DAS:*
> - REGISTRATION
> Guests can choose to register for DAS in a live video registration 2 - 30 days before their visit OR register at Guest Relations at a Theme Park (the previous only way to register)
> - DAS ADVANCE SELECTIONS
> Guests registering by live video registration are able to make DAS Advance selections, which are separate from DAS Return Times.
> Guests registering for DAS in the parks are not eligible for DAS Advance Selections
> - MAKING DAS RETURN TIMES
> Guests registered for DAS or a member of their party will be able to make DAS Return Times using the My Disney Experience app OR by going to the attraction visiting in park kiosks or Guest Experience locations (the previous way)




i'm completely confused..


----------



## c_los75

disneyholic family said:


> i'm completely confused..


Many of us are and will be until it is implemented.


----------



## SueM in MN

disneyholic family said:


> i'm completely confused..


Have you used DAS before?
if not, the basic of DAS is that it allows you to wait _outside_ of the lines. You get a Return Time that is based on the current wait time in the regular standby line. once the Return Time has come, you return to the attraction and can ride with a short wait.   Guests using DAS can only have one Return Time at a time,

If you have used DAS, the biggest difference will be that you can get a Return Time yourself using the My Disney Experience app instead of needing to go to the attraction or a Guest Services umbrella.
The other change is that, once Genie begins, guests will be able to register for DAS either in person at the parks (the present way) or by a video visit before arriving.


----------



## disneyholic family

SueM in MN said:


> Have you used DAS before?
> if not, the basic of DAS is that it allows you to wait _outside_ of the lines. You get a Return Time that is based on the current wait time in the regular standby line. once the Return Time has come, you return to the attraction and can ride with a short wait.   Guests using DAS can only have one Return Time at a time,
> 
> If you have used DAS, the biggest difference will be that you can get a Return Time yourself using the My Disney Experience app instead of needing to go to the attraction or a Guest Services umbrella.
> The other change is that, once Genie begins, guests will be able to register for DAS either in person at the parks (the present way) or by a video visit before arriving.



yes we've used DAS...
it's been helpful when i wasn't feeling well and just couldn't wait in line (I rested elsewhere)
it sound like they've improved it, but i guess we'll all find out when they start it..
have they started it yet?


----------



## lanejudy

disneyholic family said:


> have they started it yet?


No, not yet.  Presumably this month with the expected Genie roll-out but a date has not been given.


----------



## lasob

I spoke to someone at DAS services on the phone, and she told me that for our trip 10-27-11-02 to check in at Guest Services at the front of any park. When I asked her about the new system with the phone app and the video call, she replied that it would most likely not put into effect until next year.  She seemed confident, it would not be available by the time of our trip.

And considering there is no Genie + on Oct. 4th, and no announcement of it's upcoming release date, I think I believe her.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Genie+ starting October 19th, still no info yet about DAS. Hoping to hear soon about early setup etc.


----------



## princessfionasmom

We check in on the 27th!  Really hoping to be able to pre register before we do


----------



## mshanson3121

Do we know yet if DAS will cover the IA$ rides, like 7D?


----------



## SueM in MN

mshanson3121 said:


> Do we know yet if DAS will cover the IA$ rides, like 7D?


Attractions that have a posted Standby Wait time s be available for DAS Return Times - I do t have the screenshots any more, but the video introducing Genie and Genie + showed a Return Time and a Lightning Lane available time for those.

Disney has posted on their Parks blog that Genie will be launching on October 19.
Disney Genie launching 

i have not seen anything about when DAS changes will roll out, but the major one before virtual video DAS registration becomes available will be the ability to reserve DAS Return Times in the My Disney Experience app. The previous ways of obtaining DAS Return Times will continue.


----------



## mshanson3121

SueM in MN said:


> Attractions that have a posted Standby Wait time s be available for DAS Return Times - I do t have the screenshots any more, but the video introducing Genie and Genie + showed a Return Time and a Lightning Lane available time for those.
> 
> Disney has posted on their Parks blog that Genie will be launching on October 19.
> Disney Genie launching
> 
> i have not seen anything about when DAS changes will roll out, but the major one before virtual video DAS registration becomes available will be the ability to reserve DAS Return Times in the My Disney Experience app. The previous ways of obtaining DAS Return Times will continue.



So DAS is going to include 7D, RotR etc? Because everyone uses the Lightning Lane (DAS, GP+ and Individual Attraction Pass holders). Rides that used to be included for FP+ no longer are, which is why I'm wondering about DAS.


----------



## jlundeen

But those rides all have a standby line with a wait time posted. The only difference between standing in the standby line and getting a DAS is that you don't have to wait in the line, you wait somewhere else. It sounds as if the only one that will not be eligible for a DAS is Remy. 

This is my understanding, and if it is not correct, please someone correct it.


----------



## mshanson3121

jlundeen said:


> But those rides all have a standby line with a wait time posted. The only difference between standing in the standby line and getting a DAS is that you don't have to wait in the line, you wait somewhere else. It sounds as if the only one that will not be eligible for a DAS is Remy.
> 
> This is my understanding, and if it is not correct, please someone correct it.



Yes, I understand all of that. However, it has always been that only rides that were eligible for FP+ were eligible for DAS. So, if FP+ wasn't offered, neither was DAS. Which is why I'm wondering if that is still going to be the rule.


----------



## keishashadow

jlundeen said:


> It sounds as if the only one that will not be eligible for a DAS is Remy.


Believe any virtual line attraction would fall under non DAS usage


----------



## keishashadow

SueM in MN said:


> i have not seen anything about when DAS changes will roll out,


CM inside at GS on 9/24 told me they were just going to start their training on the new system the next week.  

Told that any DAS granted prior would still be valid for the normal 60 day period if an APH.  

Mentioned that unless DAS was issued after a video chat, there would be no ability to book the ‘new’ return time reservations pre trip.


----------



## DLgal

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, I understand all of that. However, it has always been that only rides that were eligible for FP+ were eligible for DAS. So, if FP+ wasn't offered, neither was DAS. Which is why I'm wondering if that is still going to be the rule.



That was never the case. Every single ride is and has always been eligible to get a return time.


----------



## lorenae

I'm feeling a little scared.  I finally got comfortable with DAS, and I have a trip scheduled in January with my 2 grandsons (8 and 11).   My youngest grandson also would qualify for DAS, but if I have it, the whole party is included, correct?  He's having a really hard time dealing with his issues, which is one of the reasons we're going to the Happiest Place on Earth, but I'm nervous about the not-knowing.  
Since I have an AP voucher, I can activate it before I take them I guess and see how it all works.


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> it has always been that only rides that were eligible for FP+ were eligible for DAS. So, if FP+ wasn't offered, neither was DAS. Which is why I'm wondering if that is still going to be the rule.


Attractions with a posted standby time are/were eligible for DAS.  At WDW, pretty much all rides eventually offered FP+ but for the few that didn't one could still get a DAS return time.  Maybe you are thinking of character meets -- only those with FP+ (which also had a posted standby time) were eligible for DAS; character meets without a set location and therefore no posted standby or FP+ did not.


----------



## mshanson3121

lanejudy said:


> Attractions with a posted standby time are/were eligible for DAS.  At WDW, pretty much all rides eventually offered FP+ but for the few that didn't one could still get a DAS return time.  Maybe you are thinking of character meets -- only those with FP+ (which also had a posted standby time) were eligible for DAS; character meets without a set location and therefore no posted standby or FP+ did not.



We were specifically turned down for DAS if the ride didn't have a FP+. Said they didn't offer them. And everything out there on DAS specifically says:

– A DAS is not usable on rides, attractions, meet & greets, parades and fireworks shows that don’t offer both a Standby queue and a Fastpass+ queue.

So apparently Disney needed to offer better training on DAS to it's CMs, and better clarity in general.


----------



## keishashadow

DLgal said:


> That was never the case. Every single ride is and has always been eligible to get a return time.


RoTR didn’t offer until the VR system was lifted.


----------



## DisneyOma

keishashadow said:


> RoTR didn’t offer until the VR system was lifted.



I thought you could get a return time as long as you had a BG? Of course you couldn't get one if you didn't get a BG first, as that wouldn't be fair to guests who couldn't get a BG and did not qualify for DAS. But once you had a BG, you could go to the CM and be let in the FP+/LL when it was your boarding time. I swear I read that here on the DIS.


----------



## SirDuff

DisneyOma said:


> I thought you could get a return time as long as you had a BG? Of course you couldn't get one if you didn't get a BG first, as that wouldn't be fair to guests who couldn't get a BG and did not qualify for DAS. But once you had a BG, you could go to the CM and be let in the FP+/LL when it was your boarding time. I swear I read that here on the DIS.



Yes, that is how it worked.


----------



## DLgal

keishashadow said:


> RoTR didn’t offer until the VR system was lifted.



Yes it did. The DAS could be used in conjunction with a BG number to skip the majority of the line and enter immediately into the first pre-show room. We've done it numerous times and are still doing it at Disneyland for RotR. 

They are also doing it for Webslingers at DCA. That line can get LONG, but we are let right into the pre-show room.


----------



## DLgal

mshanson3121 said:


> We were specifically turned down for DAS if the ride didn't have a FP+. Said they didn't offer them. And everything out there on DAS specifically says:
> 
> – A DAS is not usable on rides, attractions, meet & greets, parades and fireworks shows that don’t offer both a Standby queue and a Fastpass+ queue.
> 
> So apparently Disney needed to offer better training on DAS to it's CMs, and better clarity in general.



Yeah, you were told wrong information. Nothing in Disney's official DAS information has ever said that. 

We used DAS on several rides at both WDW and DL that did not offer Fastpass. In those cases, you'd enter through the exit. At least one CM at every ride entrance has a handheld scanner for DAS.


----------



## mshanson3121

DLgal said:


> Yeah, you were told wrong information.



Not shocking. On our first trip specifically, we found CMs to not be well educated on DAS.


----------



## SirDuff

mshanson3121 said:


> Not shocking. On our first trip specifically, we found CMs to not be well educated on DAS.



But where were you looking that:


> everything out there on DAS specifically says:
> 
> – A DAS is not usable on rides, attractions, meet & greets, parades and fireworks shows that don’t offer both a Standby queue and a Fastpass+ queue.



That's not just an uneducated CM if that is what you were seeing everywhere on line.


----------



## Matt'sMom

keishashadow said:


> RoTR didn’t offer until the VR system was lifted.



But ROTR did offer DAS access, even when it had the virtual queue... just as Remy currently offers DAS access with it's current virtual queue.  Your return time is your VQ boarding group time.  When you approach the attraction, you then inform the CMs that you are using DAS, and they will send you through the LL queue.  We were able to use our boarding pass and DAS in combination to walk onto Remy via the LL, rather than waiting in an excessively long stand by line, once our boarding group had been called.


----------



## mshanson3121

SirDuff said:


> But where were you looking that:
> 
> 
> That's not just an uneducated CM if that is what you were seeing everywhere on line.



The Disney blogs. Wdwprepschool, Mickey Blog, a couple others, all said it.


----------



## DLgal

mshanson3121 said:


> The Disney blogs. Wdwprepschool, Mickey Blog, a couple others, all said it.



But not Disney's own site, right?


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> We were specifically turned down for DAS if the ride didn't have a FP+.


Now that you mention it, I do think that may have been true when DAS first launched.  Not all attractions had FP at that time.  I’m trying to recall which ones still didn’t offer FP+ by 2020, but I know we’ve used DAS at the Carrousel though the queue usually wasn’t too bad for us.


----------



## mshanson3121

lanejudy said:


> Now that you mention it, I do think that may have been true when DAS first launched.  Not all attractions had FP at that time.  I’m trying to recall which ones still didn’t offer FP+ by 2020, but I know we’ve used DAS at the Carrousel though the queue usually wasn’t too bad for us.



That would make sense as the trip when it happened was back in 2015.


----------



## mshanson3121

DLgal said:


> But not Disney's own site, right?



Their site said nothing one way or the other recently. But I *do* believe their site said it as well at one point. I'm talking several years ago.


----------



## Evita_W

DLgal said:


> Yeah, you were told wrong information. Nothing in Disney's official DAS information has ever said that.
> 
> We used DAS on several rides at both WDW and DL that did not offer Fastpass. In those cases, you'd enter through the exit. At least one CM at every ride entrance has a handheld scanner for DAS.


Exactly, the DAS is to provide accommodation and it doesn't matter if FP+ was there or not.


----------



## DLgal

lanejudy said:


> Now that you mention it, I do think that may have been true when DAS first launched.  Not all attractions had FP at that time.  I’m trying to recall which ones still didn’t offer FP+ by 2020, but I know we’ve used DAS at the Carrousel though the queue usually wasn’t too bad for us.



We've been using DAS since it was the GAC in 2009 and have used it continuously since FP+ was launched. We were never denied a return time for any ride, whether it offered FP or not.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Have they begun offering the advance registration for DAS via video yet?


----------



## lanejudy

DLgal said:


> We've been using DAS since it was the GAC in 2009 and have used it continuously since FP+ was launched. We were never denied a return time for any ride, whether it offered FP or not.


I've never been denied one either, but I looked back and SueM did have that statement in the WDW DAS sticky -- so it must have been part of the official information at one time.  I don't see it on the DL & DCA post, so it either was edited out or was never part of the info there.


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> Have they begun offering the advance registration for DAS via video yet?


No news as of yet.  Genie+ will launched on Oct. 19th, it remains to be seen whether the video calls or any new aspect of DAS will be available starting then or not.


----------



## keishashadow

DLgal said:


> Yes it did. The DAS could be used in conjunction with a BG number to skip the majority of the line and enter immediately into the first pre-show room. We've done it numerous times and are still doing it at Disneyland for RotR.


To be very clear here

u couldn’t use it as traditional DAS in order to get a BG return time.

Sadly, I’ve observed multiple meltdowns by people who didn’t understand this. 

if you had a BG number, yes, you could show it when your group was called to enter line for Preshow area. There is often a wait involved as the ride can be temperamental & recovery times can be issued to those with prior boarding groups


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Being confirmed now that DAS in-App also launching on Oct 19th.


----------



## jlundeen

DAS News
Sorry, the site that cannot be mentioned announced that the new version within the app will launch Oct 19. 

It will require the new pre-registration but no info on when the preregistration video chat will be available...  so not really very much news except we're moving towards a date.


----------



## DLgal

jlundeen said:


> DAS News
> Sorry, the site that cannot be mentioned announced that the new version within the app will launch Oct 19.
> 
> It will require the new pre-registration but no info on when the preregistration video chat will be available...  so not really very much news except we're moving towards a date.



What will require pre registration? 

From what Disney announced, the only thing that requires pre registration is if you want to book ADVANCE DAS selections. I confirmed with a guest Relations CM that anyone with a DAS could use the app to get return times in the parks day of, regardless of the method used to obtain the DAS.


----------



## DLgal

ETA: from Disney's site

For Disneyland:

This fall, 2 new features will be added to the DAS program: (1) The opportunity to preregister via live video call and use DAS Advance pre-arrival planning and (2) A convenient way to select DAS return times through the Disneyland mobile app.

Same-Day DAS Return Time Self-Selection Tool

A new way to request return times is also debuting this fall. In lieu of having to physically go to a Guest Relations location to obtain a return time from a Cast Member, Guests registered in the DAS program (and their party members) will be able to make return time selections right from the Disneyland mobile app during the day of their park visit. 


For WDW:

Same-Day DAS Return Time Self-Selection Tool
A new way to request return times is also debuting this fall. In lieu of having to physically go to an experience or to a kiosk to obtain a return time from a Cast Member, Guests registered in the DAS program (and their party members) will be able to make return time selections right from the My Disney Experience app during the day of a park visit.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> DAS News
> Sorry, the site that cannot be mentioned announced that the new version within the app will launch Oct 19.
> 
> It will require the new pre-registration but no info on when the preregistration video chat will be available...  so not really very much news except we're moving towards a date.


That site that cannot be mentioned seems to have edited only part of their post. So, they have some inconsistencies in their article.

I have seen posts in various forums/Facebook sites indicating Guest Relations CMs have given them various start dates for DAS users to be able to make/modify DAS Return Times in the app - everything from October 19 with the Genie roll out, to one week later, to 2 weeks before Thanksgiving or Christmas. So, I guess we will know for sure when Disney changes their DAS page or people start using it.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Being confirmed now that DAS in-App also launching on Oct 19th.


Mine is from 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447652979033714688 and not that site. His info comes straight from Disney.  Use your own judgment but I believe him as he’s been right as long as I’ve been following him.


----------



## MVC1225

I have been wondering if anyone knows if (after Genie+ launches) the DAS can be used on lines that now will require individual payment. For example, we always used DAS to ride Flight of Passage or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Will the DAS still be available on those rides or do you now have to pay for those?  A CM told me tonight that you have to pay and can’t use DAS on those rides but they are often wrong.


----------



## SueM in MN

MVC1225 said:


> I have been wondering if anyone knows if (after Genie+ launches) the DAS can be used on lines that now will require individual payment. For example, we always used DAS to ride Flight of Passage or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Will the DAS still be available on those rides or do you now have to pay for those?  A CM told me tonight that you have to pay and can’t use DAS on those rides but they are often wrong.


Some DIS site staff had a preview of Genie and have written a post about the details of how it will work. Per what is in the article, those attractions will still have Standby lines, so guests using DAS would be able to get a DAS Return Time based on the Standby wait.
wdwinfo Genie details

Screenshots from article.



*Points from article:
- ALL attractions will have a either a Standby Line or virtual queue available.
- guests have the option to ride without purchasing either Genie+ or Individual Lightning Lane.
- some of the Individual Lightning Lane attractions may have Boarding Groups. Those would work like Rise of the Resistance and Ratatouille currently operate (guests using DAS would need to have a Boarding Group; when that time comes, indicate they are using DAS and be directed to another entrance.*
- only one Genie + Lightning Lane selection can be held at a time: exception being when a guest’s next selection time window is more than 120 minutes away. In that case, Disney Genie+ will allow a second selection to be held.

I have seen posts where people have written a guest can only purchase a total of 2 Individual Lightning Lane Selections a day and can’t purchase the same attraction twice. The First screenshot (which is from Disney) confirms 2 per day and does say « 2 different » which also confirms not doing the same attraction twice.


----------



## MVC1225

SueM in MN said:


> Some DIS site staff had a preview of Genie and have written a post about the details of how it will work. Per what is in the article, those attractions will still have Standby lines, so guests using DAS would be able to get a DAS Return Time based on the Standby wait.
> wdwinfo Genie details
> 
> .



That is what I understand as well. Standby lines will exists for all rides except Ratatouille since it has boarding groups.  The CM didn’t deny that standby would exist just that to access the Lightning Lane you would be required to pay for the ride so a DAS return time would not be issued. I think this is wrong but I guess we will see next week.


----------



## SueM in MN

MVC1225 said:


> That is what I understand as well. Standby lines will exists for all rides except Ratatouille since it has boarding groups.  The CM didn’t deny that standby would exist just that to access the Lightning Lane you would be required to pay for the ride so a DAS return time would not be issued. I think this is wrong but I guess we will see next week.


I think it is wrong, based on what Disney has published about virtual queues.
This is what the Disney Blog says specifically about Ratatouille:
»As a reminder, attractions continue to offer a traditional standby queue or from time to time, a virtual queue may instead be used at select attractions, like right now at Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure. »

It sounds like the virtual queue (ie. Boarding Group) will be fluid - for Example, when Boarding Groups for Rise of the Resistance we’re not filling up, they were temporarily discontinued.

Link to Disney Parks Blog 10/8/21

Link to Disney Parks Blog 9/23/21 pausing virtual queue at Rise


----------



## lanejudy

It appears the Video Chat is now available!
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/register/

*Ready to Chat with a Cast Member?*
When you’re ready to chat with a Cast Member to register for DAS, you can engage in a live video chat using the “Request Live Video Chat” button below.
Make sure the device has a working camera and a microphone. *You must review and accept the Terms & Conditions before requesting a live video chat.*

*Other Important Things to Note*

Live chat is available from 7:00 AM – 11:00 PM Eastern Time.
The recording of this video chat is not permitted.
The Guest requesting DAS (or their parent/guardian) must be 18 years of age or older to register. The Guest requesting to use DAS must be present during the video call.
If you've not logged in to your Disney account, you'll be prompted to log in. If you don’t have a Disney account, you’ll need to create one before continuing.
Video chat is screen reader-friendly for Guests with visual disabilities and available with text chat for Guests with hearing disabilities.
At this time, live chat is offered in English only.


----------



## lanejudy

Experiences available for the Advanced Planning:

Q.  What attractions are available for Guests using the Disability Access Service (DAS) Advance planning option?

A.  After you’ve registered for DAS, a Cast Member will assist you in booking up to 2 one-hour return windows per day for select experiences. Experiences may include:

*Magic Kingdom Park*

The Barnstormer
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Haunted Mansion
"it's a small world"
Jungle Cruise
Mad Tea Party
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mickey's PhilharMagic
Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor
Peter Pan's Flight
Pirates of the Caribbean
Splash Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
*EPCOT*

Disney and Pixar Short Film Festival
Journey Into Imagination With Figment
Living with the Land
Mission: SPACE
The Seas with Nemo & Friends
Soarin' Around the World
Spaceship Earth
Test Track
Turtle Talk With Crush
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios*

Alien Swirling Saucers
Beauty & The Beast Live on Stage
Disney Junior Play & Dance!
For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration
_Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run
Muppet*Vision 3D
Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith
Slinky Dog Dash
Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
Toy Story Mania!
*Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park*

The Animation Experience at Conservation Station
DINOSAUR
Feathered Friends in Flight!
Festival of the Lion King
It's Tough to be a Bug!
Kali River Rapids
Kilimanjaro Safaris
Na'vi River Journey
If an experience is available, you’ll be given a one-hour return window to redeem during the day of your visit. Any selections you make will appear as plans on the My Disney Experience app or on this website.

*Please note that attractions are subject to change and may not be available at all on the day of visit or at the time that you request. Availability can change throughout the day. To learn about any closures or long-term refurbishments, please view details about the attraction on our website or mobile app.


----------



## SarahC97

lanejudy said:


> It appears the Video Chat is now available!
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/register/
> 
> *Ready to Chat with a Cast Member?*
> When you’re ready to chat with a Cast Member to register for DAS, you can engage in a live video chat using the “Request Live Video Chat” button below.
> Make sure the device has a working camera and a microphone. *You must review and accept the Terms & Conditions before requesting a live video chat.*
> 
> *Other Important Things to Note*
> 
> Live chat is available from 7:00 AM – 11:00 PM Eastern Time.
> The recording of this video chat is not permitted.
> The Guest requesting DAS (or their parent/guardian) must be 18 years of age or older to register. The Guest requesting to use DAS must be present during the video call.
> If you've not logged in to your Disney account, you'll be prompted to log in. If you don’t have a Disney account, you’ll need to create one before continuing.
> Video chat is screen reader-friendly for Guests with visual disabilities and available with text chat for Guests with hearing disabilities.
> At this time, live chat is offered in English only.


This is awesome! Can you remind me how far in advance we can do this? Is it 30 days to a day or two before you arrive?


----------



## lanejudy

SarahC97 said:


> Can you remind me how far in advance we can do this? Is it 30 days to a day or two before you arrive?


Between 2 and 30 days in advance.

ETA:  all days of your trip must fall within the 2-30 day pre-planning window. You need to already have your tickets and park reservations, and you must have your Friends & Family linked.


----------



## SarahC97

lanejudy said:


> Experiences available for the Advanced Planning:
> 
> Q.  What attractions are available for Guests using the Disability Access Service (DAS) Advance planning option?
> 
> A.  After you’ve registered for DAS, a Cast Member will assist you in booking up to 2 one-hour return windows per day for select experiences. Experiences may include:
> 
> *Magic Kingdom Park*
> 
> The Barnstormer
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> Haunted Mansion
> "it's a small world"
> Jungle Cruise
> Mad Tea Party
> The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Mickey's PhilharMagic
> Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor
> Peter Pan's Flight
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Splash Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
> *EPCOT*
> 
> Disney and Pixar Short Film Festival
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Living with the Land
> Mission: SPACE
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> Soarin' Around the World
> Spaceship Earth
> Test Track
> Turtle Talk With Crush
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Alien Swirling Saucers
> Beauty & The Beast Live on Stage
> Disney Junior Play & Dance!
> For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration
> _Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run
> Muppet*Vision 3D
> Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith
> Slinky Dog Dash
> Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
> The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
> Toy Story Mania!
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park*
> 
> The Animation Experience at Conservation Station
> DINOSAUR
> Feathered Friends in Flight!
> Festival of the Lion King
> It's Tough to be a Bug!
> Kali River Rapids
> Kilimanjaro Safaris
> Na'vi River Journey
> If an experience is available, you’ll be given a one-hour return window to redeem during the day of your visit. Any selections you make will appear as plans on the My Disney Experience app or on this website.
> 
> *Please note that attractions are subject to change and may not be available at all on the day of visit or at the time that you request. Availability can change throughout the day. To learn about any closures or long-term refurbishments, please view details about the attraction on our website or mobile app.


OK, so I notice not included in these lists are rides that you can purchase an IAS for. Does that mean that we, for instance, can not get a return time for Space Mountain or Rise of the Resistance or Flight of Passage? Will we have to buy access to those rides? I know that no one may know for sure right now, but this is what concerns me.


----------



## lanejudy

SarahC97 said:


> OK, so I notice not included in these lists are rides that you can purchase an IAS for. Does that mean that we, for instance, can not get a return time for Space Mountain or Rise of the Resistance or Flight of Passage? Will we have to buy access to those rides? I know that no one may know for sure right now, but this is what concerns me.


I haven't seen that specifically addressed, though I'm still reading through the info.

It does seem as through the in-app ability to schedule return times is not yet live -- whether that will begin 10/19 with the Genie app or not remains to be seen.


----------



## SarahC97

lanejudy said:


> I haven't seen that specifically addressed, though I'm still reading through the info.
> 
> It does seem as through the in-app ability to schedule return times is not yet live -- whether that will begin 10/19 with the Genie app or not remains to be seen.


I read through the site and it doesn't mention it. I'll be setting this up before my Thanksgiving week visit when I hit 30 days and this is something I'm definitely going to ask.


----------



## mshanson3121

lanejudy said:


> Experiences available for the Advanced Planning:
> 
> Q.  What attractions are available for Guests using the Disability Access Service (DAS) Advance planning option?
> 
> A.  After you’ve registered for DAS, a Cast Member will assist you in booking up to 2 one-hour return windows per day for select experiences. Experiences may include:
> 
> *Magic Kingdom Park*
> 
> The Barnstormer
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> Haunted Mansion
> "it's a small world"
> Jungle Cruise
> Mad Tea Party
> The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Mickey's PhilharMagic
> Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor
> Peter Pan's Flight
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Splash Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
> *EPCOT*
> 
> Disney and Pixar Short Film Festival
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Living with the Land
> Mission: SPACE
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> Soarin' Around the World
> Spaceship Earth
> Test Track
> Turtle Talk With Crush
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Alien Swirling Saucers
> Beauty & The Beast Live on Stage
> Disney Junior Play & Dance!
> For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration
> _Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run
> Muppet*Vision 3D
> Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith
> Slinky Dog Dash
> Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
> The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
> Toy Story Mania!
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park*
> 
> The Animation Experience at Conservation Station
> DINOSAUR
> Feathered Friends in Flight!
> Festival of the Lion King
> It's Tough to be a Bug!
> Kali River Rapids
> Kilimanjaro Safaris
> Na'vi River Journey
> If an experience is available, you’ll be given a one-hour return window to redeem during the day of your visit. Any selections you make will appear as plans on the My Disney Experience app or on this website.
> 
> *Please note that attractions are subject to change and may not be available at all on the day of visit or at the time that you request. Availability can change throughout the day. To learn about any closures or long-term refurbishments, please view details about the attraction on our website or mobile app.



So the ILL rides ARE excluded. At least for this. Which makes me nervous about basic DAS.


----------



## SarahC97

mshanson3121 said:


> So the ILL rides ARE excluded.


Maybe? I mean, maybe the list of what you can choose from when you make selections in park the day of your visit will include them? But yeah -- this has me worried. I'm not going to be happy if I have no option but to buy access to a ride because I cannot wait standby.


----------



## SueM in MN

SarahC97 said:


> OK, so I notice not included in these lists are rides that you can purchase an IAS for. Does that mean that we, for instance, can not get a return time for Space Mountain or Rise of the Resistance or Flight of Passage? Will we have to buy access to those rides? I know that no one may know for sure right now, but this is what concerns me.


This is addressed in the information Disney has given about Genie+

wdwinfo wrote an article after they got a preview of Genie. This is a quote from the article:
 »I feel that it’s important to note that either a standby line or virtual queue will be offered at each attraction. Guests who would rather not purchase Genie+ or Individual Lighting Lane selections will still have access to the attractions they’d like to ride. »

And, this screenshot from the Disney website confirms the ILAS attractions will have Standby Lines (Top left column)


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> So the ILL rides ARE excluded.


The the ILL$ rides are not included in the Advanced Planning selections for DAS.  No word yet on whether a regular day-of DAS return time can be booked for the ILL$ attractions.  I expect they will be since there is a standby wait time posted (except for Remy).


----------



## SarahC97

SueM in MN said:


> This is addressed in the information Disney has given about Genie+
> 
> wdwinfo wrote an article after they got a preview of Genie. This is a quote from the article:
> »I feel that it’s important to note that either a standby line or virtual queue will be offered at each attraction. Guests who would rather not purchase Genie+ or Individual Lighting Lane selections will still have access to the attractions they’d like to ride. »
> 
> And, this screenshot from the Disney website confirms the ILAS attractions will have Standby Lines (Top left column)
> View attachment 612510


OK, so all the ILL rides will have standby options? I find this all very confusing! LOL


----------



## lanejudy

SarahC97 said:


> OK, so all the ILL rides will have standby options? I find this all very confusing! LOL


Except for Remy, which will require a Boarding Group.  If you obtain a BG at 7am (or 1pm), you may use DAS with Remy -- just like RotR until recently.


----------



## SarahC97

lanejudy said:


> Except for Remy, which will require a Boarding Group.  If you obtain a BG at 7am (or 1pm), you may use DAS with Remy -- just like RotR until recently.


I see. Thanks so much for clarifying!


----------



## mshanson3121

I'm on the phone with the DAS CM right now - they had no idea the info had even been released  - color me shocked. Dear Disney - if you're going to release major changes to the public, perhaps educate your employees on the changes FIRST. Makes for better customer service.


----------



## mshanson3121

*** JUST CONFIRMED VIA PHONE CM*** who did go check with a supervisor:

All IAS rides WILL be excluded from DAS. Not just advance selection, but day of as well. The only options will be standby or purchasing an IAS.

I'm REALLY hoping she's wrong. But... quite honestly, I fully expect this to be true. I've also emailed DAS as well, so we'll see if I get the same info.


----------



## SarahC97

mshanson3121 said:


> *** JUST CONFIRMED VIA PHONE CM*** who did go check with a supervisor:
> 
> All IAS rides WILL be excluded from DAS. Not just advance selection, but day of as well. The only options will be standby or purchasing an IAS.
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping she's wrong. But... quite honestly, I fully expect this to be true. I've also emailed DAS as well, so we'll see if I get the same info.


Wow. That's a load of BS if true.


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> *** JUST CONFIRMED VIA PHONE CM*** who did go check with a supervisor:
> 
> All IAS rides WILL be excluded from DAS. Not just advance selection, but day of as well. The only options will be standby or purchasing an IAS.
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping she's wrong. But... quite honestly, I fully expect this to be true. I've also emailed DAS as well, so we'll see if I get the same info.


Sorry, I don't trust the phone CMs.  It doesn't make sense because that ride is no longer accessible.  I think we'll have to wait until next week to find out.  But with a posted standby wait time, there is no reason to _not _allow a DAS return time for those attractions.


----------



## mshanson3121

SarahC97 said:


> Wow. That's a load of BS if true.



Since our ASD daughter's favorite ride is 7D, yeah, this is a HUGE blow.


----------



## mshanson3121

lanejudy said:


> Sorry, I don't trust the phone CMs.  It doesn't make sense because that ride is no longer accessible.  I think we'll have to wait until next week to find out.  But with a posted standby wait time, there is no reason to _not _allow a DAS return time for those attractions.



Sure there is - $.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> Between 2 and 30 days in advance.
> 
> ETA:  all days of your trip must fall within the 2-30 day pre-planning window. You need to already have your tickets and park reservations, and you must have your Friends & Family linked.


Shoot!
We have a trip planned, but the last days are a few farther days out than 30


----------



## SarahC97

lanejudy said:


> Sorry, I don't trust the phone CMs.  It doesn't make sense because that ride is no longer accessible.  I think we'll have to wait until next week to find out.  But with a posted standby wait time, there is no reason to _not _allow a DAS return time for those attractions.


This is my first thought too. I mean, I'm no lawyer, but isn't the point of DAS to provide equal access? How is that equal access? Seems that would open them up to lawsuits.


----------



## mshanson3121

SarahC97 said:


> This is my first thought too. I mean, I'm no lawyer, but isn't the point of DAS to provide equal access? How is that equal access? Seems that would open them up to lawsuits.



Yes, but there have always been rides that are inaccesible to certain people. Legally, Disney only has to provide _reasonable_ access - not full. So that is 100% how they can get away with this, if this is in fact correct.


----------



## DLgal

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, but there have always been rides that are inaccesible to certain people. Legally, Disney only has to provide _reasonable_ access - not full. So that is 100% how they can get away with this, if this is in fact correct.



Exactly. People will sue if this is the case. And rightly so.


----------



## SarahC97

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, but there have always been rides that are inaccesible to certain people. Legally, Disney only has to provide _reasonable_ access - not full. So that is 100% how they can get away with this, if this is in fact correct.


True. But yeah, what a huge blow to those of us who depend on DAS to be able to go on rides. If true, I'm super disappointed.


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, but there have always been rides that are inaccesible to certain people.


But those attractions are inaccessible due to physical limitations in the design.  I would argue that it being accessible only through an extra-pay entrance and inaccessible through the "free" entrance is not meeting ADA.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I’m going to guess that those CMs are confusing the fact you can’t book rides that use IA$ in advance with day of usage. I’m on team “you’ll be able to get a day of DAS for those rides or people will sue” team.


----------



## mshanson3121

I suggest some


lanejudy said:


> But those attractions are inaccessible due to physical limitations in the design.  I would argue that it being accessible only through an extra-pay entrance and inaccessible through the "free" entrance is not meeting ADA.



DAS is a courtesy however, not a legal requirement. ADA only requires "reasonable accessibility", and doesn't require every single ride be accessible.


----------



## mshanson3121

figmentfinesse said:


> I’m going to guess that those CMs are confusing the fact you can’t book rides that use IA$ in advance with day of usage. I’m on team “you’ll be able to get a day of DAS for those rides or people will sue” team.



I asked specifically (and clarified twice) about the difference between advance selection and same-day selection, and she confirmed that she was told by her supervisor that IAS rides will not be available for advance selection OR day of. So we'll see. Hopefully it's wrong. But it absolutely makes sense to exclude those rides:

1. Legally, they can.
2. Financially, they want to.
3. By excluding these rides it will cut down on DAS abuse.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Phone CMs are notorious for giving out bad information…I would take anything they say about not being able to use DAS for IA$ rides  with a grain of salt.


----------



## mshanson3121

OurBigTrip said:


> Phone CMs are notorious for giving out bad information…I would take anything they say about not being able to use DAS for IA$ rides  with a grain of salt.



Yes, which is why I said I'm hoping she's wrong. But to be honest, for the reasons above, I'm honestly not expecting her to be. But who knows, maybe Disney will pleasantly surprise me.


----------



## SueM in MN

This is a screenshot from the WDW DAS website info. It specifically says that guests using DAS can hold one DAS Return Time and one Boarding Group for a virtual queue at the same time.
My guess is that the CMs are _literally true_ for attractions using Boarding Groups/virtual queues.
Guests would not be able to make a DAS Return Time for those attractions, but can use DAS for access *IF they have a Boarding Group and their Boarding Group is called.*


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> DAS is a courtesy


Not exactly.  They must offer reasonable accommodations to make the attractions accessible.  Requiring payment to use the accessible entrance while there is a free entrance that is not accessible is not "reasonable."  The very fact that there is another entrance which is accessible makes the charge an unreasonable requirement for a disability; if there wasn't another entrance, they could get away with denying DAS.


----------



## OurBigTrip

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, which is why I said I'm hoping she's wrong. But to be honest, for the reasons above, I'm honestly not expecting her to be. But who knows, maybe Disney will pleasantly surprise me.


Also, I disagree that Disney could legally exclude IA$ from DAS return times.  If there is a free option available, which standby is, and if the free option is inaccessible to someone due to a disability, then the ADA would require that an accessible option be available without cost.


----------



## zacharyleo34

mshanson3121 said:


> *** JUST CONFIRMED VIA PHONE CM*** who did go check with a supervisor:
> 
> All IAS rides WILL be excluded from DAS. Not just advance selection, but day of as well. The only options will be standby or purchasing an IAS.
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping she's wrong. But... quite honestly, I fully expect this to be true. I've also emailed DAS as well, so we'll see if I get the same info.



Something about this doesn't sit right with me at all. If I'm understanding correctly this means folks with accommodations will not be able to ride the ride without paying a fee (as DAS is supposed to be for those who can't make it through a standard line for x, y, or z)... and that's discrimination? Right? Am I off base here?

I get the impulse though, as I'm sure a lot of people will flock to DAS to attempt to get around Genie+... but I would be shocked if this were true. I've also had a lot of phone CMs say out of pocket stuff that was plainly not true, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.



lanejudy said:


> But those attractions are inaccessible due to physical limitations in the design.  I would argue that it being accessible only through an extra-pay entrance and inaccessible through the "free" entrance is not meeting ADA.



This, this, this. I compare this in part of how venues can't legally charge more for ADA accessible seating in a venue. What they would be doing is charging someone who would be in a standby line otherwise money to be able to have access to the ride due to their disability (if I'm comprehending all of this information correctly).


----------



## SueM in MN

This is from the Disney Parks Blog information that was released announcing the 10/19/21 Genie start date.
Disney Parks Blog


*EDITED TO ADD:* people have posted in various forums/Facebook pages that CMs have told them NO ONE could ride any of the Individual Lightning Lane Selections unless they paid. This is clearly incorrect from what Disney has published on their website in multiple places (I only screenshotted one).


----------



## lanejudy

DAS is essentially doing "standby" and entering through a different door.  It is not front of the line, reduced wait, special access, whatever.  The new info also specifically states DAS Return Times are "comparable to the current standby wait."

Attractions with a virtual queue (like Remy) will not offer a DAS return time because there is not standby wait.  If a disabled person obtains a boarding group for the VQ, then they can request DAS access.  At this point, Remy is the only I$LL attraction, though there may be more/others in the future.


----------



## mshanson3121

lanejudy said:


> Not exactly.  They must offer reasonable accommodations to make the attractions accessible.  Requiring payment to use the accessible entrance while there is a free entrance that is not accessible is not "reasonable."  The very fact that there is another entrance which is accessible makes the charge an unreasonable requirement for a disability; if there wasn't another entrance, they could get away with denying DAS.





OurBigTrip said:


> Also, I disagree that Disney could legally exclude IA$ from DAS return times.  If there is a free option available, which standby is, and if the free option is inaccessible to someone due to a disability, then the ADA would require that an accessible option be available without cost.





zacharyleo34 said:


> Something about this doesn't sit right with me at all. If I'm understanding correctly this means folks with accommodations will not be able to ride the ride without paying a fee (as DAS is supposed to be for those who can't make it through a standard line for x, y, or z)... and that's discrimination? Right? Am I off base here?
> 
> I get the impulse though, as I'm sure a lot of people will flock to DAS to attempt to get around Genie+... but I would be shocked if this were true. I've also had a lot of phone CMs say out of pocket stuff that was plainly not true, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> This, this, this. I compare this in part of how venues can't legally charge more for ADA accessible seating in a venue. What they would be doing is charging someone who would be in a standby line otherwise money to be able to have access to the ride due to their disability (if I'm comprehending all of this information correctly).



Again. Disney is NOT legally required to make 100% of its park accessible, hence they very much legally can exclude a mere 2 rides per park. I agree the information from the CM may not be correct. But legally, they can do this if they choose to embrace the PR nightmare.


----------



## mshanson3121

We'll I'm 2/2 now... both CMs have said no - to advance or day of. So maybe some others will call and see what they're told? lol


----------



## OurBigTrip

mshanson3121 said:


> Again. Disney is NOT legally required to make 100% of its park accessible, hence they very much legally can exclude a mere 2 rides per park. I agree the information from the CM may not be correct. But legally, they can do this if they choose to embrace the PR nightmare.


I disagree that they can make any ride inaccessible if there is a reasonable way to make it accessible, and DAS is that reasonable way.
I agree 100% that the pay to play rides shouldn’t be available as pre-selections, and I agree 100% that if anyone with a DAS wants non-DAS access to the LL (Genie+) they should have to pay for it.

but flat out denying access unless you pay?  No way that would fly legally.


----------



## jlundeen

mshanson3121 said:


> Again. Disney is NOT legally required to make 100% of its park accessible, hence they very much legally can exclude a mere 2 rides per park. I agree the information from the CM may not be correct. But legally, they can do this if they choose to embrace the PR nightmare.


But why would they....  if people wait for free in one place, why would they not allow people with disabilities to wait for free in another place, as long as structurally the ride can accommodate the person?


----------



## mshanson3121

jlundeen said:


> But why would they....  if people wait for free in one place, why would they not allow people with disabilities to wait for free in another place, as long as structurally the ride can accommodate the person?



I'm guessing to cut down on the incentive to abuse DAS. If those premium rides are available free through DAS, there will definitely be an uptick in abuse, as has been discussed ad nauseum, lol.

I'm hoping they're wrong. This would be a big blow for our family.


----------



## OurBigTrip

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm guessing to cut down on the incentive to abuse DAS. If those premium rides are available free through DAS, there will definitely be an uptick in abuse, as has been discussed ad nauseum, lol.
> 
> I'm hoping they're wrong. This would be a big blow for our family.


The two advance freebies are more of an incentive to cheat than this, IMO.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

I basically agree with both sides, but I'm not going to worry about it until I'm on site with a DAS guest.  It doesn't matter what any CM says other than the one at the Lightening Lane/DAS entrance at the time we are trying to schedule that specific experience.  We'll see... 
And this is also one of those things that may change anyway with time and experience of Genie actually functioning in the parks.


----------



## Evita_W

lanejudy said:


> The the ILL$ rides are not included in the Advanced Planning selections for DAS.  No word yet on whether a regular day-of DAS return time can be booked for the ILL$ attractions.  I expect they will be since there is a standby wait time posted (except for Remy).


If it has a standby line (i.e. not boarding groups), I would think it would have to be available for a DAS, just not necessarily to book in advance. Now, I could see them treating these attractions slightly differently and saying for those attractions, you have to go to the attraction to get a return time, but I don't think they can exclude them from the DAS completely, as anyone without a disability could go and get in the standby line, so someone with a disability that would prevent that from being possible/feasible would then be excluded from the ride and that would not be equal access.


----------



## mshanson3121

OurBigTrip said:


> The two advance freebies are more of an incentive to cheat than this, IMO.



Are they though? If you lie you not only don't have to pay $15 pp for GP+, per day, but you also don't have to pay for LL (if those rides are included).


----------



## Evita_W

mshanson3121 said:


> Again. Disney is NOT legally required to make 100% of its park accessible, hence they very much legally can exclude a mere 2 rides per park. I agree the information from the CM may not be correct. But legally, they can do this if they choose to embrace the PR nightmare.


Actually, that isn't true at all, they have to make as much of the park accessible as is possible, they cannot exclude 2 attractions just due to wanting to make more money, if they have a virtual queue and no standby line, sure then everyone is on an equal playing field, but if there is a standby line, the DAS has to be an option, as long as there is an alternative entrance.


----------



## Evita_W

mshanson3121 said:


> Are they though? If you lie you not only don't have to pay $15 pp for GP+, per day, but you also don't have to pay for LL (if those rides are included).


Actually, assuming GP+ is similar to MaxPass+, it would be worth every penny for those with a DAS to still get it, it makes a huge difference and helps a lot. Not for everyone, depending on needs, but for a lot of people who need a DAS, it is still very beneficial.


----------



## jlundeen

mshanson3121 said:


> Are they though? If you lie you not only don't have to pay $15 pp for GP+, per day, but you also don't have to pay for LL (if those rides are included).


People who wait in the standby queue for G+ and ILL attractions also do not have to pay.  Why would it matter where you wait?


----------



## Evita_W

Here is what people have to remember, ADA requires businesses (including theme parks) to provide accommodations at no additional cost to the customer (or guest in this case), so as far as the DAS goes, here is what ADA would have to say about this:


*If a Guest without a disability can do the following:**A guest with a disability would have to be allowed the following:*Get a Virtual Queue or pay for a single use lightning lane and come back to a stand by wait time (or have lightning lane access if paid)Get a virtual queue or pay for a single use lightning lane and use a DAS to have an alternative place to wait for an equal amount of time or less (or have lightning lane access if paid)Use a stand by queue at no additional costBe able to use a DAS at no additional cost to provide an alternative place to wait.Can only access the attraction by paying and coming back to a stand by timeMust still pay to access, but when returning must be offered an alternative place to wait.

In short, if someone without a disability can wait for an attraction without a boarding group or paying, then the DAS must provide a return time, anything short of that would be violating ADA, unless Disney completely overhauled the access system and then it would be based on whatever the new system is, but it would still need to provide access without additional costs. And since there is a Lightning Lane at the individual paid LL access attractions, there is a feasible alternate entrance, so the exception I am about to mention cannot be applied here.

Allowable exceptions are if it is not technically possible to make something accessible, for example a fun house with a moving floor would not be technically able to be accessible; however, even under those circumstances as much as can be made accessible must be. Let's take the fun house example, say the beginning and end cannot be made accessible, but there is a large section in the middle that can be accessed through an alternate entrance and exit, then that must be done.


----------



## mshanson3121

jlundeen said:


> People who wait in the standby queue for G+ and ILL attractions also do not have to pay.  Why would it matter where you wait?



Because why would you stand in line for 90 minutes, when you can spend that 90 minutes doing other rides, shopping, eating, sitting in AC etc...


----------



## mshanson3121

Evita_W said:


> Actually, that isn't true at all, they have to make as much of the park accessible as is possible, they cannot exclude 2 attractions just due to wanting to make more money, if they have a virtual queue and no standby line, sure then everyone is on an equal playing field, but if there is a standby line, the DAS has to be an option, as long as there is an alternative entrance.



The ability to wait outside the line is NOT required by ADA which contrary to what most thinks, applies to physical ability to board the ride. The whole waiting in line part however is not actually required by ADA. It was an accomodation that Disney provided. But many parks in the US do not, because they are not legally required to. 



Evita_W said:


> Actually, assuming GP+ is similar to MaxPass+, it would be worth every penny for those with a DAS to still get it, it makes a huge difference and helps a lot. Not for everyone, depending on needs, but for a lot of people who need a DAS, it is still very beneficial.



 That wasn't even remotely the discussion being had. 



Evita_W said:


> Here is what people have to remember, ADA requires businesses (including theme parks) to provide accommodations at no additional cost to the customer (or guest in this case), so as far as the DAS goes, here is what ADA would have to say about this:
> 
> 
> *If a Guest without a disability can do the following:**A guest with a disability would have to be allowed the following:*Get a Virtual Queue or pay for a single use lightning lane and come back to a stand by wait time (or have lightning lane access if paid)Get a virtual queue or pay for a single use lightning lane and use a DAS to have an alternative place to wait for an equal amount of time or less (or have lightning lane access if paid)Use a stand by queue at no additional costBe able to use a DAS at no additional cost to provide an alternative place to wait.Can only access the attraction by paying and coming back to a stand by timeMust still pay to access, but when returning must be offered an alternative place to wait.
> 
> In short, if someone without a disability can wait for an attraction without a boarding group or paying, then the DAS must provide a return time, anything short of that would be violating ADA, unless Disney completely overhauled the access system and then it would be based on whatever the new system is, but it would still need to provide access without additional costs. And since there is a Lightning Lane at the individual paid LL access attractions, there is a feasible alternate entrance, so the exception I am about to mention cannot be applied here.
> 
> Allowable exceptions are if it is not technically possible to make something accessible, for example a fun house with a moving floor would not be technically able to be accessible; however, even under those circumstances as much as can be made accessible must be. Let's take the fun house example, say the beginning and end cannot be made accessible, but there is a large section in the middle that can be accessed through an alternate entrance and exit, then that must be done.



See above.


----------



## Evita_W

mshanson3121 said:


> The ability to wait outside the line is NOT required by ADA which contrary to what most thinks, applies to physical ability to board the ride. The whole waiting in line part however is not actually required by ADA. It was an accomodation that Disney provided. But many parks in the US do not, because they are not legally required to.


Sorry, that is inaccurate at best, all parks do offer some form of something like the DAS, some require waiting, some provide immediate access, but they exist at every park across the country that DH an I have visited or considered visiting, which includes, but is not limited to:

All U.S. Disney Parks
Knott's Berry Farm (All Cedar Fair Parks have the same system)
Magic Mountain (and all Six Flags parks) (They do try to illegally require proof, which can be bypassed, but ultimately not enough there to warrant any interest from us to deal with it)
Legoland (All)
SeaWorld Parks (All use the same system and once you are in one, you just need to show your ID at Guest Services and let them know, you are in all of them)
Dollywood
Silver Dollar City
Holiday World
Adventure City
Silverwood
Even zoos that have rides have similar programs, such as the San Diego Zoo and Safari Park
Castle Park
Hershey Park
There is literally not a single theme park we have looked at anywhere in the country that doesn't have some sort of alternative access. Now as I said the exact mechanism may vary, but they understand that standing in a stand by queue may not work for certain disabilities and providing alternative access is a reasonable accommodation, which would be required under ADA. Several years ago there were some parks that didn't offer this type of access and they got sued and lost the lawsuits, so I would say it absolutely is required.

What I posted was indeed accurate. As for GP+, I was responding to someone who was saying it wouldn't be necessary if you have a DAS and I simply was pointing out why it would still be beneficial. Sorry if you missed their post.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Has anyone tried the video sign up yet?


----------



## mshanson3121

Evita_W said:


> Sorry, that is inaccurate at best, all parks do offer some form of something like the DAS, some require waiting, some provide immediate access, but they exist at every park across the country that DH an I have visited or considered visiting, which includes, but is not limited to:
> 
> All U.S. Disney Parks
> Knott's Berry Farm (All Cedar Fair Parks have the same system)
> Magic Mountain (and all Six Flags parks) (They do try to illegally require proof, which can be bypassed, but ultimately not enough there to warrant any interest from us to deal with it)
> Legoland (All)
> SeaWorld Parks (All use the same system and once you are in one, you just need to show your ID at Guest Services and let them know, you are in all of them)
> Dollywood
> Silver Dollar City
> Holiday World
> Adventure City
> Silverwood
> Even zoos that have rides have similar programs, such as the San Diego Zoo and Safari Park
> Castle Park
> Hershey Park
> There is literally not a single theme park we have looked at anywhere in the country that doesn't have some sort of alternative access. .



Okay. Now start looking at all the small theme parks - not the major ones.


----------



## Mcmd11

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Has anyone tried the video sign up yet?


My trip starts on the 19th. I am going to call tomorrow or Thursday. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Mcmd11 said:


> My trip starts on the 19th. I am going to call tomorrow or Thursday. Will let you know how it goes


I’m hanging on now just wondering what the wait times have been


----------



## Willow1213

GrumpyBa*D said:


> I’m hanging on now just wondering what the wait times have been


Been "holding" since 4:27, so about 40 minutes. No wait time estimate or any indication something hasn't failed. We will see how long this takes.


----------



## mshanson3121

GrumpyBa*D said:


> I’m hanging on now just wondering what the wait times have been



Both times I called I got through immediately! No small miracle lol


----------



## Evita_W

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay. Now start looking at all the small theme parks - not the major ones.


You do understand that I listed several smaller parks in there, right?

Adventure City
Castle Park
Silverwood
Also, Gilroy Gardens is a smaller park, but run by Cedar Fair, so I didn't mention it, as it uses the same as all Cedar Fair Parks.

It should also be noted that Dollywood, Silver Dollar City and a few others are also considered smaller parks when you look up the lists.

Some other small parks if you would like that all offer something similar to a DAS:

Knoebels
Canobie Lake Park
The North Pole Santa’s Workshop
Lake Coumpounce
Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk
Idlewild
Stone Mountain Park
Santa Monica Pier
Fairyland
Santa Barbara Zoo
Santa Ana Zoo

Admittedly, there are some even smaller ones, such as Balboa Fun Zone and Belmont Park (although they do board those with disabilities through the exit) that do not; however, they also never have more than a 5 minute queue for any of their attractions, so there would be no need there.


----------



## SueM in MN

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Has anyone tried the video sign up yet?





Willow1213 said:


> Been "holding" since 4:27, so about 40 minutes. No wait time estimate or any indication something hasn't failed. We will see how long this takes.


people on another thread are also reporting long waits.
is there music playing so at least you know you‘re still connected?


Mcmd11 said:


> My trip starts on the 19th. I am going to call tomorrow or Thursday. Will let you know how it goes


Good luck.
We have a trip coming up, but I still have to wait a few days to try.
Maybe all the bugs will be worked out by then? LOL


----------



## Willow1213

SueM in MN said:


> people on another thread are also reporting long waits.
> is there music playing so at least you know you‘re still connected?


It's online utilizing their chat platform, not over the phone. Since the chat window is still here I'm assuming we're good.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Me too for 90 mins now every once in a while I type something on the chat.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Do they give you time options for the ride you choose or how does that work I wonder?


----------



## Betty Rohrer

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay. Now start looking at all the small theme parks - not the major ones.


Dutch Wonderland does have


----------



## dawnball

mshanson3121 said:


> But many parks in the US do not, because they are not legally required to.


Which parks don't?


----------



## mshanson3121

Evita_W said:


> You do understand that I listed several smaller parks in there, right?
> 
> Adventure City
> Castle Park
> Silverwood
> Also, Gilroy Gardens is a smaller park, but run by Cedar Fair, so I didn't mention it, as it uses the same as all Cedar Fair Parks.
> 
> It should also be noted that Dollywood, Silver Dollar City and a few others are also considered smaller parks when you look up the lists.
> 
> Some other small parks if you would like that all offer something similar to a DAS:
> 
> Knoebels
> Canobie Lake Park
> The North Pole Santa’s Workshop
> Lake Coumpounce
> Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk
> Idlewild
> Stone Mountain Park
> Santa Monica Pier
> Fairyland
> Santa Barbara Zoo
> Santa Ana Zoo
> 
> Admittedly, there are some even smaller ones, such as Balboa Fun Zone and Belmont Park (although they do board those with disabilities through the exit) that do not; however, they also never have more than a 5 minute queue for any of their attractions, so there would be no need there.



I had heard of all the ones you listed, so didn't see them as "small". Regardless, just because they do it doesn't mean it's legally required. The fact remains, not all parks do. And even those that do, many only started doing it within the last few years - because it's become an industry standard - not necessarily a legal requirement.



dawnball said:


> Which parks don't?



Well for two examples, Storyland and Santa's Village didn't used to. SV does now, however it has restrictions - it's not offered for all rides. Why? Because legally they can do that.


----------



## Evita_W

mshanson3121 said:


> I had heard of all the ones you listed, so didn't see them as "small". Regardless, just because they do it doesn't mean it's legally required. The fact remains, not all parks do. And even those that do, many only started doing it within the last few years - because it's become an industry standard - not necessarily a legal requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for two examples, Storyland and Santa's Village didn't used to. SV does now, however it has restrictions - it's not offered for all rides. Why? Because legally they can do that. View attachment 612569


No, the attractions that are excluded are ones that either have no alternative access, thus no practical way to accommodate or because the wait times are short enough at all times (say under 10 minutes), but wherever possible, access to alternative entrances must be provided to guests with disabilities that cannot wait in the standard queue. There have been several court rulings on this and yes, different parks handle it differently, some just send the guests on word alone to the alternate entrance, others require something along the lines of a DAS and some  do immediate access, while others have you wait.

It is actually a legal requirement, but I am going to now leave this, as you obviously choose not to believe that to be the case.


----------



## Evita_W

dawnball said:


> Which parks don't?


There aren't any that do not provide some form of alternate access that DH and I have found, most use some form of DAS type system, but some just send you straight to the alternate entrance. The exception being where the attractions always have less than a 10 minute wait and the queues are fully accessible.


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> l for two examples, Storyland and Santa's Village didn't used to. SV does now, however it has restrictions - it's not offered for all rides. Why? Because legally they can do that.


Both in NH, right?  (I think you are in Quebec and both would be relatively close, close for me too!)  Both of those parks do offer some form of accommodations, and they are required to do so.  Both of those parks are "older" by theme park standards (I remember going as a kid!) and like WDW were not originally built to current accessibility standards.  As attractions are upgraded or modified they must meet newer standards unless doing so would fundamentally change the attraction.  Unfortunately it sounds as though you've been given some misinformation with regards to what is or is not "required" -- the ADA is a very complex law and many do not understand it, unfortunately even some who should.  

It is true that not every attraction must be made accessible to all.  WDW is not not required to make the Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse or Tom Sawyer's Island accessible because doing so would fundamentally change the attraction.  BUT when an attraction has an existing accessible entrance, they can't refuse it's use to someone who needs it.  Imagine someone arriving at Crystal Palace with a wheelchair and being told "no, sorry, access by stairs only unless you pay extra."

So back to discussion about how the new DAS changes will work...


----------



## Frodo'sMum

I've been waiting for a bit over two hours on the chat. I am hoping that I will get a Cast Member soon.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Frodo'sMum said:


> I've been waiting for a bit over two hours on the chat. I am hoping that I will get a Cast Member soon.



thank you for being the “canary in the cave” so to speak… anxious to hear how it goes and I hope it goes well for you!!


----------



## lanejudy

Evita_W said:


> Actually, assuming GP+ is similar to MaxPass+, it would be worth every penny for those with a DAS to still get it, it makes a huge difference and helps a lot. Not for everyone, depending on needs, but for a lot of people who need a DAS, it is still very beneficial.


This may be important to highlight.  DAS does _NOT_ receive Genie+ service, DAS continues to be a return time based on the current standby.  Genie+ would work well with DAS, similar to how FP+ paired with DAS.  Maybe not every day or every park, but depending on how people like to tour it can be a useful add-on.


----------



## Evita_W

lanejudy said:


> This may be important to highlight.  DAS does _NOT_ receive Genie+ service, DAS continues to be a return time based on the current standby.  Genie+ would work well with DAS, similar to how FP+ paired with DAS.  Maybe not every day or every park, but depending on how people like to tour it can be a useful add-on.


Exactly, we may add it on on some days and not others. Some parks it might not make sense either.


----------



## Frodo'sMum

We always got Maxpass in addition to DAS at Disneyland. I assume we will probably do that for our next trip to Disney World with Genie+ or at least buy a ride or two.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Frodo'sMum said:


> I've been waiting for a bit over two hours on the chat. I am hoping that I will get a Cast Member soon.


I was on waiting for the chat for 4.5 hours 510 eastern only to get booted off the chat at 940.


----------



## rockinrollercoasters

My niece was able to get through on the chat. She was able to book two rides per day at parks for which she had reservations - so not for a different one for later in the day even though she has a park hopper. For some reason they said times could be 10, 12 or 5 but, for example, she could book two for a return of 5-6 in the same day.


----------



## Frodo'sMum

I  just finished the process. I was on hold for about 4 &1/2  hours. 
So here is what happened:
You put in your dates of your trip and then each date you want the pass for. (there are instructions on format and whatnot)
After a long wait and occasional messages saying that I may want to contact them at another time due to high volumes, I finally got a person.
"Hello! Thank you for contacting us! My name is X. Please allow me a moment to review your plans."
Next they state that in order to further assist that I need to fill out a form. I am only to fill out the form and not put the requested information in the chat.
I think it is for privacy but they give you a link to the form and when you hit submit it is gone.  The form is for your name, address, phone and reservation number.
After the form was submitted she asked if I was ready for a video call and she would send me the link. 
I was on my cell but it was easy and just your usual "allow video" type stuff when you do those calls.
Once we started video chatting, she asked who the pass was for.  I let her know it was me. 
She asked if I could explain why I was unable to wait in traditional lines. 
I explained my issues. She thanked me and said she was able to set up the pass and would I like to make my 2 advanced reservations. We went through each day.  The times seemed to be set around 10, 12, 5 but you could pick two for the same hour. She did say that you must go within an hour for these. I asked if I ended up  not using them, will it be a problem and she said no. 
She did clarify: these two DO NOT impact your day of DAS selections. You do not need to have these complete. I also asked if I could request a DAS for something I have an advanced selection for and she said yes. My example was I picked the safari for 5:15 but what if I see my niece can't make it all day, can I just request a day of and she said yes.
She also confirmed that we can still use the DAS for paid rides. She joked that while I was riding smugglers I should get a time for RotR since it may be 4 hours for the return time. She did mention with these special rides that we may have to go to the ride for a return time and not be able to do it on the app,
I cannot tell you how much better this was than doing it in person. 
Sometimes you get the person who just renews the pass from last trip and sometimes you need to answer questions to explain issues. There was never a time with getting the pass that I did not cry when talking about some of my issues. It can be overwhelming to share with a stranger.  I am so happy that it is set up for my upcoming trip and I don't have to worry about an emotional start to my first day. 
All of the passes for the advanced selection are already in MDE. 
I hope this information helps.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Thanks, that was very helpful on what to expect


----------



## SarahC97

Frodo'sMum said:


> I  just finished the process. I was on hold for about 4 &1/2  hours.
> So here is what happened:
> You put in your dates of your trip and then each date you want the pass for. (there are instructions on format and whatnot)
> After a long wait and occasional messages saying that I may want to contact them at another time due to high volumes, I finally got a person.
> "Hello! Thank you for contacting us! My name is X. Please allow me a moment to review your plans."
> Next they state that in order to further assist that I need to fill out a form. I am only to fill out the form and not put the requested information in the chat.
> I think it is for privacy but they give you a link to the form and when you hit submit it is gone.  The form is for your name, address, phone and reservation number.
> After the form was submitted she asked if I was ready for a video call and she would send me the link.
> I was on my cell but it was easy and just your usual "allow video" type stuff when you do those calls.
> Once we started video chatting, she asked who the pass was for.  I let her know it was me.
> She asked if I could explain why I was unable to wait in traditional lines.
> I explained my issues. She thanked me and said she was able to set up the pass and would I like to make my 2 advanced reservations. We went through each day.  The times seemed to be set around 10, 12, 5 but you could pick two for the same hour. She did say that you must go within an hour for these. I asked if I ended up  not using them, will it be a problem and she said no.
> She did clarify: these two DO NOT impact your day of DAS selections. You do not need to have these complete. I also asked if I could request a DAS for something I have an advanced selection for and she said yes. My example was I picked the safari for 5:15 but what if I see my niece can't make it all day, can I just request a day of and she said yes.
> She also confirmed that we can still use the DAS for paid rides. She joked that while I was riding smugglers I should get a time for RotR since it may be 4 hours for the return time. She did mention with these special rides that we may have to go to the ride for a return time and not be able to do it on the app,
> I cannot tell you how much better this was than doing it in person.
> Sometimes you get the person who just renews the pass from last trip and sometimes you need to answer questions to explain issues. There was never a time with getting the pass that I did not cry when talking about some of my issues. It can be overwhelming to share with a stranger.  I am so happy that it is set up for my upcoming trip and I don't have to worry about an emotional start to my first day.
> All of the passes for the advanced selection are already in MDE.
> I hope this information helps.


Thank you so much for sharing. I'm so glad you had a positive experience  

You mentioned that you had to input your reservation number. What if you're staying off property? Is the advanced planning DAS available to everyone or just onsite guests?


----------



## Frodo'sMum

SarahC97 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I'm so glad you had a positive experience
> 
> You mentioned that you had to input your reservation number. What if you're staying off property? Is the advanced planning DAS available to everyone or just onsite guests?


I ended up not knowing my reservation number so she looked it up but I think as long as you have your tickets and park reservations, it shouldn't matter where you are staying. It was important to have your friends and family connected in your MDE since you want them all included under the pass (well you and 5 others) I think the reservation may just be an easy way to find someone


----------



## SarahC97

Frodo'sMum said:


> I ended up not knowing my reservation number so she looked it up but I think as long as you have your tickets and park reservations, it shouldn't matter where you are staying. It was important to have your friends and family connected in your MDE since you want them all included under the pass (well you and 5 others) I think the reservation may just be an easy way to find someone


Great -- thanks so much!


----------



## SueM in MN

SarahC97 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I'm so glad you had a positive experience
> 
> You mentioned that you had to input your reservation number. What if you're staying off property? Is the advanced planning DAS available to everyone or just onsite guests?


It is available no matter where you are staying. Some people doing the virtual registration will even be local people visiting one or more parks for a day.

If You are staying onsite, your reservation number is a convenient way to find you and all the data linked to you (tickets, park reservations, etc.)


----------



## Lsdolphin

How do you access the DAS registration via the video/chat?  Do I initiate contact by calling the Disability services phone number?


----------



## mamabunny

Lsdolphin said:


> How do you access the DAS registration via the video/chat?  Do I initiate contact by calling the Disability services phone number?



Our @lanejudy posted this earlier (in a different thread):

It appears the Video Chat is now available!
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/register/

Ready to Chat with a Cast Member?
When you’re ready to chat with a Cast Member to register for DAS, you can engage in a live video chat using the “Request Live Video Chat” button below.
Make sure the device has a working camera and a microphone. You must review and accept the Terms & Conditions before requesting a live video chat.

Other Important Things to Note

Live chat is available from 7:00 AM – 11:00 PM Eastern Time.
The recording of this video chat is not permitted.
The Guest requesting DAS (or their parent/guardian) must be 18 years of age or older to register. The Guest requesting to use DAS must be present during the video call.
If you've not logged in to your Disney account, you'll be prompted to log in. If you don’t have a Disney account, you’ll need to create one before continuing.
Video chat is screen reader-friendly for Guests with visual disabilities and available with text chat for Guests with hearing disabilities.
At this time, live chat is offered in English only.


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> How do you access the DAS registration via the video/chat?  Do I initiate contact by calling the Disability services phone number?





mamabunny said:


> It appears the Video Chat is now available!
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/register/


@Lsdolphin -- go to the link mamabunny reposted.  I didn't include the Video Chat link in my post, but there is a very clear button that says "Request Live Video Chat" (only between 7am - 11pm Eastern Time - otherwise it is very pale and you can't click it)


----------



## lanejudy

rockinrollercoasters said:


> My niece was able to get through on the chat.





Frodo'sMum said:


> I just finished the process. I was on hold for about 4 &1/2 hours.


Thank you both for sharing!


----------



## Lsdolphin

lanejudy said:


> @Lsdolphin -- go to the link mamabunny reposted.  I didn't include the Video Chat link in my post, but there is a very clear button that says "Request Live Video Chat" (only between 7am - 11pm Eastern Time - otherwise it is very pale and you can't click it)


Thank you I’ll try this on 11/1 as we don’t arrive until 12/1.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Does anyone have any prediction if the process will be any different if you are renewing?


----------



## cellomom

Frodo'sMum said:


> I  just finished the process. I was on hold for about 4 &1/2  hours.
> So here is what happened:
> You put in your dates of your trip and then each date you want the pass for. (there are instructions on format and whatnot)
> After a long wait and occasional messages saying that I may want to contact them at another time due to high volumes, I finally got a person.
> "Hello! Thank you for contacting us! My name is X. Please allow me a moment to review your plans."
> Next they state that in order to further assist that I need to fill out a form. I am only to fill out the form and not put the requested information in the chat.
> I think it is for privacy but they give you a link to the form and when you hit submit it is gone.  The form is for your name, address, phone and reservation number.
> After the form was submitted she asked if I was ready for a video call and she would send me the link.
> I was on my cell but it was easy and just your usual "allow video" type stuff when you do those calls.
> Once we started video chatting, she asked who the pass was for.  I let her know it was me.
> She asked if I could explain why I was unable to wait in traditional lines.
> I explained my issues. She thanked me and said she was able to set up the pass and would I like to make my 2 advanced reservations. We went through each day.  The times seemed to be set around 10, 12, 5 but you could pick two for the same hour. She did say that you must go within an hour for these. I asked if I ended up  not using them, will it be a problem and she said no.
> She did clarify: these two DO NOT impact your day of DAS selections. You do not need to have these complete. I also asked if I could request a DAS for something I have an advanced selection for and she said yes. My example was I picked the safari for 5:15 but what if I see my niece can't make it all day, can I just request a day of and she said yes.
> She also confirmed that we can still use the DAS for paid rides. She joked that while I was riding smugglers I should get a time for RotR since it may be 4 hours for the return time. She did mention with these special rides that we may have to go to the ride for a return time and not be able to do it on the app,
> I cannot tell you how much better this was than doing it in person.
> Sometimes you get the person who just renews the pass from last trip and sometimes you need to answer questions to explain issues. There was never a time with getting the pass that I did not cry when talking about some of my issues. It can be overwhelming to share with a stranger.  I am so happy that it is set up for my upcoming trip and I don't have to worry about an emotional start to my first day.
> All of the passes for the advanced selection are already in MDE.
> I hope this information helps.



Thank you so much!  Very very helpful. Pleased that your experience was good.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Anyone get through today yet without immediately putting in your dates.
yesterday I answered the 3 questions and never went anyone after 5 hours waiting to be disconnected.  Today waiting since 701 but never was asked to answer the questions still waiting for a CM to become available


----------



## SueM in MN

figmentfinesse said:


> Does anyone have any prediction if the process will be any different if you are renewing?


This is not known at this time.
MY GUESS is it might depend on how recently the DAS expired and what information is currently/still in the system.
As the new registration process is beginning, they COULD just start everyone over.
I read something on one of the Disney website DAS information areas about areas about renewal, which SOUNDED like renewing on video chat might be a little different process - maybe skipping some of the information since it is already in the system


----------



## jlundeen

Sorry, I'm trying to get my head around all the new stuff here.  SOMEWHERE I thought I read someone posting that for the Advanced bookings in the video, you could only select attractions for the park where you had the Park Pass..... Did I dream that, or is there confirmation somewhere on it?

I have a bit of time before my 30 day window opens, but am trying to plan ahead and be ready for the chat.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Frodo'sMum

jlundeen said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get my head around all the new stuff here.  SOMEWHERE I thought I read someone posting that for the Advanced bookings in the video, you could only select attractions for the park where you had the Park Pass..... Did I dream that, or is there confirmation somewhere on it?
> 
> I have a bit of time before my 30 day window opens, but am trying to plan ahead and be ready for the chat.
> 
> Thanks in advance....


I did it last night and they only allowed the advanced das selections at the park I had reserved for each day.


----------



## Frodo'sMum

SueM in MN said:


> This is not known at this time.
> MY GUESS is it might depend on how recently the DAS expired and what information is currently/still in the system.
> As the new registration process is beginning, they COULD just start everyone over.
> I read something on one of the Disney website DAS information areas about areas about renewal, which SOUNDED like renewing on video chat might be a little different process - maybe skipping some of the information since it is already in the system


I had a DAS in May. When I did it in May, they just renewed it from my last trip. However last night, I had to do the whole process including explaining my issues, to get the pass set up and the 2 advance DAS ride times.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Frodo'sMum said:


> I had a DAS in May. When I did it in May, they just renewed it from my last trip. However last night, I had to do the whole process including explaining my issues, to get the pass set up and the 2 advance DAS ride times.


Bummer. Wondering if in-park would still function like a standard renewal.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

So it looks like no one will be able to use the DAS digitally and/or advance registration without going through the video chat? Rather than just doing it in person?


----------



## Frodo'sMum

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> So it looks like no one will be able to use the DAS digitally and/or advance registration without going through the video chat? Rather than just doing it in person?


You can still get DAS day of at the park. However the 2 advanced das reservations are only if you do the video chat and it must be between 30 to 2 days in advance.


----------



## SueM in MN

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> So it looks like no one will be able to use the DAS digitally and/or advance registration without going through the video chat? Rather than just doing it in person?


No. Frodo’sMum has the correct information 


Frodo'sMum said:


> You can still get DAS day of at the park. However the 2 advanced das reservations are only if you do the video chat and it must be between 30 to 2 days in advance.


This is a Screenshot from the Disney Website DAS information and indicates guests have 2 ways they can register for DAS - in the parks or ahead of time by video chat.
Whichever way they register, guests can request DAS Return Times once they are registered.
Disney has not officially announced a start date for guests making DAS Return Times themselves using the app, but it is likely to be 10/19/21 when Genie becomes active.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

SueM in MN said:


> No. Frodo’sMum has the correct information
> 
> This is a Screenshot from the Disney Website DAS information and indicates guests have 2 ways they can register for DAS - in the parks or ahead of time by video chat.
> Whichever way they register, guests can request DAS Return Times once they are registered.
> Disney has not officially announced a start date for guests making DAS Return Times themselves using the app, but it is likely to be 10/19/21 when Genie becomes active.
> 
> View attachment 612831



Thanks *SueM in MN  and SueM in MN*


----------



## emonade8

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm guessing to cut down on the incentive to abuse DAS. If those premium rides are available free through DAS, there will definitely be an uptick in abuse, as has been discussed ad nauseum, lol.
> 
> I'm hoping they're wrong. This would be a big blow for our family.


I'm gonna be honest, I don't think the DAS is even on most people's radar. Just like a large portion of guests didn't use FP because they thought it cost money. Yes, people on these boards know the ins and outs of it, but (as has been repeatedly pointed out) we are not the typical guests. I knew all the tips and tricks to optimize our FP usage but I knew absolutely nothing about disability services until my family needed accomodation. I imagine that's pretty typical.

I don't think there's the potential for much DAS abuse because I don't think most people even know it exists.


----------



## jlundeen

Another question -  on the website, its says:

*As technology has evolved, we are excited to announce that there will be new enhancements coming to the DAS program later this fall. These enhancements will be available to registered Guests using DAS and members of their party, and will include a new feature in the My Disney Experience app. This feature will allow Guests utilizing DAS to book, redeem, change or cancel DAS return times using the My Disney Experience app via a smart phone or other smart device. *

Has anyone heard when the app will be updated with this feature?


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Another question -  on the website, its says:
> 
> *As technology has evolved, we are excited to announce that there will be new enhancements coming to the DAS program later this fall. These enhancements will be available to registered Guests using DAS and members of their party, and will include a new feature in the My Disney Experience app. This feature will allow Guests utilizing DAS to book, redeem, change or cancel DAS return times using the My Disney Experience app via a smart phone or other smart device. *
> 
> Has anyone heard when the app will be updated with this feature?


People have reported CMs told them multiple different dates - anywhere from October 19 when Genie becomes active to December (many said CMs gave them very specific dates).
Bets right now are on Oct 19 with Genie since the video DAS Registration is active now.
Even if it’s not active yet, anyone in the DAS party can get a DAS Return Time at the attraction or from one of the Guest Services locations (umbrellas or roaming)


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

lanejudy said:


> Between 2 and 30 days in advance.
> 
> ETA:  all days of your trip must fall within the 2-30 day pre-planning window. You need to already have your tickets and park reservations, and you must have your Friends & Family linked.



Just to clarify, there is no 30 days plus length of on-site stay for DAS like there is for dining?  So we can't call 30 days from our check-in date but, rather, must wait until 30 days from our check-out date? 

Has anyone tried calling 30 days from arrival for an on-site stay?  
(It turns out that 30 days from our check-out day is not a good day to call.)  
I realize we could call as late as 2 days before arrival, but I assume that there is more availability for the two pre-selected experiences if you call earlier than last minute.

TIA for any "we called and this is how it went" information.


----------



## SueM in MN

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Just to clarify, there is no 30 days plus length of on-site stay for DAS like there is for dining?  So we can't call 30 days from our check-in date but, rather, must wait until 30 days from our check-out date?
> 
> Has anyone tried calling 30 days from arrival for an on-site stay?
> (It turns out that 30 days from our check-out day is not a good day to call.)
> I realize we could call as late as 2 days before arrival, but I assume that there is more availability for the two pre-selected experiences if you call earlier than last minute.
> 
> TIA for any "we called and this is how it went" information.


Agree with lanejudy. That was my understanding from the beginning, so I didn’t even try to call in yet because some days of our stay are outside of the 30 day window.

I’ve seen at least one post on DIS and another somewhere else where they made the video call for a stay that began within the 2-30 days, but the days at the end of the trip were more than 30 days away.

They WERE able to register for DAS and it will be valid for their entire trip (DAS is valid for 60 days once registered).
They WERE able to book DAS Advanced Selections ONLY for the days that were 30 days or less away, but not for the farther away days.


----------



## Mystify

Frodo'sMum said:


> You can still get DAS day of at the park. However the 2 advanced das reservations are only if you do the video chat and it must be between 30 to 2 days in advance.


----------



## LOLA2

Been waiting since 8am - will really suck to have to get disconnected at this point.  Was on last night also until they said they were closing and I should call back again.  I wish you could just put in your phone number and they call you back.  It has been really difficult to be by phone all day.    Phone has also lost connection multiple times, hope this didn.t screw up order and put me on end each time.


----------



## Marrila

LOLA2 said:


> Been waiting since 8am - will really suck to have to get disconnected at this point.  Was on last night also until they said they were closing and I should call back again.  I wish you could just put in your phone number and they call you back.  It has been really difficult to be by phone all day.    Phone has also lost connection multiple times, hope this didn.t screw up order and put me on end each time.


That is a long wait for sure. I agree about the callback suggestion. Here's hoping your turn comes up soon..


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

We’ll, waited hours after work and just got the we’re no longer taking chats message come up and it closed out. Try tomorrow.


----------



## mshanson3121

Why doesn't Disney hire more remote staff to handle the chats? Seeing many reports online of people waiting up to 12 hours.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

SueM in MN said:


> Agree with lanejudy. That was my understanding from the beginning, so I didn’t even try to call in yet because some days of our stay are outside of the 30 day window.
> 
> I’ve seen at least one post on DIS and another somewhere else where they made the video call for a stay that began within the 2-30 days, but the days at the end of the trip were more than 30 days away.
> 
> They WERE able to register for DAS and it will be valid for their entire trip (DAS is valid for 60 days once registered).
> They WERE able to book DAS Advanced Selections ONLY for the days that were 30 days or less away, but not for the farther away days.


----------



## LOLA2

So 3 hours 2 nights ago, 12 hours yesterday and 8 hours so far today.  Today different tactic of using computer and phone - no idea if this will help by having 2 chats open or if it will make things worse and it bumped me to back of line when I opened 2nd chat like if it recognized account.  I have no idea how this tech stuff works but I feel like I must be doing something wrong.   I wish it showed that you chat was still active - no idea since they don't really say anything .  yesterday I got 1 response in middle of the day that I could call back if i wanted to.   Why cant they call us back or contact us?  I don't know how people who work full time or kids aren't home are able to pull this off.  I just hope my son listens to me when i tell him to hurry up and come near me.  Also several times I noticed it says lost connection and then after a couple minutes connection restored.  I hope this doesn't bump you to end of line.  This is so crazy.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

It is so crazy. I’m on hour nine.


----------



## vleeth

Excited to see this in action.  Hopefully they get the bugs worked out before I have to do this in May.


----------



## mshanson3121

Now we know why they're giving out two "freebies" for registering online 

Anyways, so am I understanding correctly that we will be able to book DAS on our phone, so we no longer have to go to the ride? So I can enter the park at 9 am and immediately book a DAS time for 7D while we wait in line for something else?


----------



## lanejudy

mshanson3121 said:


> so am I understanding correctly that we will be able to book DAS on our phone, so we no longer have to go to the ride?


Eventually.  Hopefully next week but at this point WDW only says such enhancements are “coming soon.”


----------



## SueM in MN

mshanson3121 said:


> Now we know why they're giving out two "freebies" for registering online
> 
> Anyways, so am I understanding correctly that we will be able to book DAS on our phone, so we no longer have to go to the ride? So I can enter the park at 9 am and immediately book a DAS time for 7D while we wait in line for something else?


It’s not been announced for sure when being able to book DAS Return Times on the My Disney Experience will begin.
Earlier, people were reporting park and phone CMs had told them anywhere from October 19 thru the beginning of the year. Since Disney announced that Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane will roll out on October 19, it seems very likely DAS Return Time booking on the app will begin then too. But, it still just says « coming soon » so no one knows.

7D is one of the Individual Lightning Lane attractions. Disney has announced those will have either a Standby Queue or Virtual queue (used to be called Boarding Group) available, so no one will be forced to purchase Individual Lightning Lane to ride.
If it’s Standby Queue, you would just get a DAS Return Time as other attractions.
For those with Virtual queue, you first need to get a Virtual queue/Boarding Group. When that group is called, you would tell the CM at the entrance that you are using DAS and could enter with a shorter wait.
The only attraction currently using Virtual queue is Ratatouille, but Disney has indicated Virtual queues could be added or removed as needed (for example Rise of the Resistance had one until just recently).


----------



## CBMom01

Re: video registration: If I’m on “hold” for several hours to register my son how does that work? He just has to be on call all day in case they reply? How long will they give me to go get him?


----------



## SueM in MN

CBMom01 said:


> Re: video registration: If I’m on “hold” for several hours to register my son how does that work? He just has to be on call all day in case they reply? How long will they give me to go get him?


No one has really asked or answered that question yet.
My GUESS is that if he’s in the same building with you or in your yard, it won’t be a problem. I’m guessing they have already run into kids in the bathroom, napping or other ways of being busy.


----------



## HopperFan

This just came across my timeline .... so I went to the Disney site.

This might save folks some phone time if they are traveling in next couple weeks.



*I would like to use Disability Access Service (DAS) during my upcoming visit. When can I begin online registration and planning with the DAS Advance option?*


Eligible Guests *visiting the parks on or after November 1, 2021 can now pre-register for DAS* Advance virtually with a Cast Member, using live video chat. Please note that you may pre-register as soon as 30 days in advance of a park visit, but no less than 2 days before arrival.

During the registration chat, you will be able to use the DAS Advance planning option to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences, for park visits beginning on or after November 1, 2021. Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat.

For Guests who plan to visit us before November 1, you may register in person at Guest Relations. *DAS Advance selections will not be available for dates prior to November 1.* On the day of your visit, you can visit an experience to obtain a return time from a Cast Member, or ask a Cast Member at any Guest Relations location to select a return time for you.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/planning-for-das-advance/


----------



## lanejudy

The November 1st date is also on the WDW DAS information page as well:

*Important Pre-Registration and DAS Advance Planning Update*
Eligible Guests visiting the parks on or after *November 1, 2021* can now pre-register for DAS Advance virtually with a Cast Member, using live video chat. Please note that you may pre-register as soon as 30 days in advance of a park visit, but no less than 2 days before arrival.
During the registration chat, you will be able to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences using our new DAS Advance planning option (you may also make additional DAS selections on the day of your visit). Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat. Learn more about planning with DAS Advance.


----------



## marsh0013

What if Nov 1 is in the middle of our trip? Can we preregister for Nov 1 forward? Will we then still be able to register in person for the days before Nov 1 or is it one or the other? Our dates are Oct 27-Nov 9. I hadn’t even tried yet as I work and don’t have time to wait all day on hold.


----------



## lanejudy

marsh0013 said:


> What if Nov 1 is in the middle of our trip? Can we preregister for Nov 1 forward? Will we then still be able to register in person for the days before Nov 1 or is it one or the other? Our dates are Oct 27-Nov 9. I hadn’t even tried yet as I work and don’t have time to wait all day on hold.


Since your trip extends past Nov. 1st, I would think you can preregister now for your full trip however you won't be able to schedule Advanced Selections for the days prior to Nov. 1st.


----------



## vleeth

mshanson3121 said:


> So I can enter the park at 9 am and immediately book a DAS time for 7D while we wait in line for something else?



Not sure how true it is, but I read where a CM said the 2 rides per park that are individual pays would have to be added at the ride instead of on the app and that all other attractions could be done from the app.  If that's true, you'd have to go to 7D to get that one.


----------



## marsh0013

lanejudy said:


> Since your trip extends past Nov. 1st, I would think you can preregister now for your full trip however you won't be able to schedule Advanced Selections for the days prior to Nov. 1st.



Thank you that is what I am hoping for. If I can find time to try to preregister, I’ll make sure to report back. I may try Sat or Sun.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> Since your trip extends past Nov. 1st, I would think you can preregister now for your full trip however you won't be able to schedule Advanced Selections for the days prior to Nov. 1st.


That is my thought too. I guess we find out tomorrow.


----------



## JackOfHearts

SueM in MN said:


> That is my thought too. I guess we find out tomorrow.


Our trip is 10/29-11/3. I have been trying for days to get through and finally did today. They would not let me register for the days in November. They said I have to go to guest services in person since we arrive before the 1st. I have wasted so much time waiting on this and I’m so frustrated I could cry. Knowing that this changed overnight just adds to my frustration.


----------



## SueM in MN

JackOfHearts said:


> Our trip is 10/29-11/3. I have been trying for days to get through and finally did today. They would not let me register for the days in November. They said I have to go to guest services in person since we arrive before the 1st. I have wasted so much time waiting on this and I’m so frustrated I could cry. Knowing that this changed overnight just adds to my frustration.


That really isn’t fair. If you were a local guest with park visits before and after November 1, I assume it would let you do it.

My GUESS is that their system won’t let them go on further of the visit start date is before November 1. If that is the case, there should be a screening question before getting into chat.


----------



## marsh0013

JackOfHearts said:


> Our trip is 10/29-11/3. I have been trying for days to get through and finally did today. They would not let me register for the days in November. They said I have to go to guest services in person since we arrive before the 1st. I have wasted so much time waiting on this and I’m so frustrated I could cry. Knowing that this changed overnight just adds to my frustration.



That is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Jnjtrio

Hi all just a couple questions.

1.  DAS is for my husband, he does not have his own MDE.  I do all his planning under my MDE account.  With new system do I need to create an account for him or can it be initiated through mine?

2.  Have they been limiting DAS group to 6?  We will have 7 on this trip and it will make a big difference on how I can plan days.

We are still 3 weeks out from trip, so I am hoping the process and wait times get better over the next week.  I don't see my husband taking the waiting hours portion very well for a video chat, trying for less stress anxiety triggers which exarcibate his other conditions.  If the video queue stays like this, might just do it onsite as he is comfortable with that system.  2 set ahead passes are not that important we can still do day of and plan to pay for genie+ and/or ILL$ as needed.


----------



## lanejudy

Jnjtrio said:


> Hi all just a couple questions.
> 
> 1.  DAS is for my husband, he does not have his own MDE.  I do all his planning under my MDE account.  With new system do I need to create an account for him or can it be initiated through mine?
> 
> 2.  Have they been limiting DAS group to 6?  We will have 7 on this trip and it will make a big difference on how I can plan days.


1.  No need to set-up a new MDE.  You should be able to continue managing his profile through your MDE.

2.  One rumor of the DAS changes is that WDW will be very strict on the max 6.  However I haven't read any reports yet of anyone asking for an exception for a larger party to know whether or not that will be true.


----------



## Liquidice

JackOfHearts said:


> Our trip is 10/29-11/3. I have been trying for days to get through and finally did today. They would not let me register for the days in November. They said I have to go to guest services in person since we arrive before the 1st. I have wasted so much time waiting on this and I’m so frustrated I could cry. Knowing that this changed overnight just adds to my frustration.



What if you were not staying on site? Couldn't you just tell them you want to setup the advanced DAS for your Park Passes on 11/1, 11/2 and 11/3?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

JackOfHearts said:


> Our trip is 10/29-11/3. I have been trying for days to get through and finally did today. They would not let me register for the days in November. They said I have to go to guest services in person since we arrive before the 1st. I have wasted so much time waiting on this and I’m so frustrated I could cry. Knowing that this changed overnight just adds to my frustration.


I’m in this exact situation of an October arrival. This was my same response. I’m so disgusted with this whole thing. I’ve wasted so much time and energy on this. I also could cry. Maybe we can cry together


----------



## SueM in MN

Jnjtrio said:


> Hi all just a couple questions.
> 
> 1.  DAS is for my husband, he does not have his own MDE.  I do all his planning under my MDE account.  With new system do I need to create an account for him or can it be initiated through mine?


He doesn’t need his own account. He just needs to be listed in your Friends and Family on MDE


> 2.  Have they been limiting DAS group to 6?  We will have 7 on this trip and it will make a big difference on how I can plan days.


The _usual_ group is 6 total (5 plus the person with a disability). I have not seen anyone post about getting more than that on the video chat, but people could have without posting about it. It’s also possible they are limiting it to no more than 6. You won’t know unless you ask.
Anything more than 6 has always been an exception; the closer you we’re to 6, the more likely, especially if many are children. Even if approved, there may still be individual attractions with 6 as a limit.


> We are still 3 weeks out from trip, so I am hoping the process and wait times get better over the next week.  I don't see my husband taking the waiting hours portion very well for a video chat, trying for less stress anxiety triggers which exarcibate his other conditions.  If the video queue stays like this, might just do it onsite as he is comfortable with that system.  2 set ahead passes are not that important we can still do day of and plan to pay for genie+ and/or ILL$ as needed.


Really, this is only day 3 since it became active, so things are likely to improve a lot in the next few days/week.
If the 2 DAS Advance Selections are not that important to you, you might be better off just doing it in the park. Another alternative would be for you to start the chat while he waits in another room, then get him when you need him.

I am waiting on chat right now coming up on 3 hours, but I think I am about ready to give up. I’m just chilling in my daughter’s room listening to Taylor Swift. When there were 3 free Fastpasse, we always booked them, but we often had to leave before using them. During our trip in June, we had to leave twice without using DAS Return Times. So, I’m not sure just how useful they will be,


----------



## JackOfHearts

Liquidice said:


> What if you were not staying on site? Couldn't you just tell them you want to setup the advanced DAS for your Park Passes on 11/1, 11/2 and 11/3?


We are staying on site. I would imagine they can see your park reservations but I don’t know. We are at the Beach Club so I’m hoping we can get DAS set up at the international gateway the night before.


----------



## SueM in MN

Liquidice said:


> What if you were not staying on site? Couldn't you just tell them you want to setup the advanced DAS for your Park Passes on 11/1, 11/2 and 11/3?


It’s not clear if they get registered for DAS and just we’re not able to set up the DAS Advance Selections. If DAS wasn’t set up, they will still need to go to Guest Relations to set it up to use on their days before 11/1.


----------



## Liquidice

JackOfHearts said:


> We are staying on site. I would imagine they can see your park reservations but I don’t know. We are at the Beach Club so I’m hoping we can get DAS set up at the international gateway the night before.



Definitely seems unfair that if you were staying offsite or local you could get things added for 11/1 - 11/3, but because you're staying onsite you can't.  Being penalized for paying Disney more to stay in their hotels doesn't seem right.


----------



## JackOfHearts

SueM in MN said:


> It’s not clear if they get registered for DAS and just we’re not able to set up the DAS Advance Selections. If DAS wasn’t set up, they will still need to go to Guest Relations to set it up to use on their days before 11/1.


We were not able to register for the DAS online and must go in person. If our trip started 11/1 w would have been able to register and make advance selections.


----------



## marsh0013

Liquidice said:


> Definitely seems unfair that if you were staying offsite or local you could get things added for 11/1 - 11/3, but because you're staying onsite you can't.  Being penalized for paying Disney more to stay in their hotels doesn't seem right.



If I didn’t have DVC points that would go into holding, I would consider shortenIng our reservation to Nov 1-9 and stay off site Oct 27-31, or maybe even not bother with Disney at all those days. This is so disheartening. Disney has always been my happy place but with everything going on, it’s just making me sad.


----------



## SueM in MN

JackOfHearts said:


> We were not able to register for the DAS online and must go in person. If our trip started 11/1 w would have been able to register and make advance selections.


Thanks for the clarification.
I was waiting on chat, but gave up after 3 hours plus. Our trip begins before 11/1, but I thought it was worth a try. We‘ve never had a problem registering our daughter in person. Although the DAS Advance Selections are nice, it‘s not worth it to me to waste any more time (I don’t count sitting on my daughter’s bed listening to Taylor Swift wasting time - LOL)


----------



## mshanson3121

I've been following the discussion. It's pathetic and disgusting that Disney changed the policy or didn't release the Nov 1 policy immediately. People have been wasting 10-12 hours! Anyone who needs a DAS, already has enough other stressors in life - they don't need that kick in the face, too. I hope anyone affected is contacting Disney to complain.


----------



## mamamia2005

We are due to travel 19th December - 4th January. I'm not sure at this point if we will be able to access the chat feature, and may have to use a VPN as the Disney site's don't like Brits accessing the site lol.
Is there any disadvantage to waiting until we are there to go and register for DAS (we have used it in the past)?


----------



## mshanson3121

mamamia2005 said:


> We are due to travel 19th December - 4th January. I'm not sure at this point if we will be able to access the chat feature, and may have to use a VPN as the Disney site's don't like Brits accessing the site lol.
> Is there any disadvantage to waiting until we are there to go and register for DAS (we have used it in the past)?



You'll lose out on being able to book what essentially is two free Fastpasses for each day of your trip.


----------



## mamamia2005

mshanson3121 said:


> You'll lose out on being able to book what essentially is two free Fastpasses for each day of your trip.



Ok thankyou. 
So once we are there,  we wouldn't be able to book 2 rides per day for all 14 days in one go after registering for the DAS?


----------



## mshanson3121

mamamia2005 said:


> Ok thankyou.
> So once we are there,  we wouldn't be able to book 2 rides per day for all 14 days in one go after registering for the DAS?



No. The prebooking 2 rides per day (FP+ essentially) is only available for online registration. You'll still be able to use regular DAS though, where you get a return time based on the current standby.


----------



## Evita_W

mamamia2005 said:


> Ok thankyou.
> So once we are there,  we wouldn't be able to book 2 rides per day for all 14 days in one go after registering for the DAS?


The two rides per day are stictly.for the video chat option, so no.


----------



## Mystify

mshanson3121 said:


> Now we know why they're giving out two "freebies" for registering online
> 
> Anyways, so am I understanding correctly that we will be able to book DAS on our phone, so we no longer have to go to the ride? So I can enter the park at 9 am and immediately book a DAS time for 7D while we wait in line for something else?


Which brings up an interesting question, if resort guest get to start making their genie+ picks at 7am, isn’t there a chance that time slots will be all filled up by the time a DAS user wants to make selections?  I hope they have allotted some time slots for the DAS users.


----------



## SirDuff

Mystify said:


> Which brings up an interesting question, if resort guest get to start making their genie+ picks at 7am, isn’t there a chance that time slots will be all filled up by the time a DAS user wants to make selections?  I hope they have allotted some time slots for the DAS users.



My understanding is that day of DAS time returns aren't from the Genie+ pool.  They are the same as they are now - a "place holder" in the standby line.  A DAS-user can, of course, also make Genie+ selections but that is unrelated to their DAS and would follow the normal rules.


----------



## lanejudy

Mystify said:


> Which brings up an interesting question, if resort guest get to start making their genie+ picks at 7am, isn’t there a chance that time slots will be all filled up by the time a DAS user wants to make selections?  I hope they have allotted some time slots for the DAS users.


DAS does _not_ give you Genie+.  You get a “DAS return time” just as it has been for the past several years.  You_ may_ opt to purchase Genie+ and/or ILL$ to use in addition to DAS, similar to how people used FP+ in the past.

And just to clarify… _all guests_ have access to Genie+ starting at 7am each morning, not just onsite guests.  Onsite guests have the advantage for the Individual $ LL selections.


----------



## mamaofsix

We are looking into using DAS for our 3 adopted children with FASD.  I don't have time to read all 13 pages here, but could someone tell me:  what attractions are the advanced selections available for?  All attractions, or are the "big two" for Individual lightning lane left off of this list?

What about same day DAS - again, is it for all rides, or are the big ones left off?  

Thanks!


----------



## jlundeen

For those who have been successful getting through on the video chat, (CONGRATULATIONS and THANK YOU for being our DAS guinea pigs!), can you answer these questions for me?

I have read that:
1) only the G+LL rides can be booked with the Advanced reservations, and not the ILL$​2) that only the parks you have a park pass in (in essence, the first park of the day) can be booked for rides in advance.​​Can anyone confirm these - I've seen so many offer opinions one way or the other and would like to make my plans before I can call in.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Evita_W

Mystify said:


> Which brings up an interesting question, if resort guest get to start making their genie+ picks at 7am, isn’t there a chance that time slots will be all filled up by the time a DAS user wants to make selections?  I hope they have allotted some time slots for the DAS users.


DAS is different than Genie+, but even with Genie+, remember each guest can only make one selection at a time, this will ensure that they are spread out throughout the day, just as the original paper FPs worked. Basically, this works like Maxpass did at DL, which rarely sold out, except the absolute most popular attractions and even then they often lasted until 3 to 4 hours before park closing.


----------



## Evita_W

jlundeen said:


> For those who have been successful getting through on the video chat, (CONGRATULATIONS and THANK YOU for being our DAS guinea pigs!), can you answer these questions for me?
> 
> I have read that:
> 1) only the G+LL rides can be booked with the Advanced reservations, and not the ILL$​2) that only the parks you have a park pass in (in essence, the first park of the day) can be booked for rides in advance.​​Can anyone confirm these - I've seen so many offer opinions one way or the other and would like to make my plans before I can call in.
> 
> Thank you so much.


There is a list on Disney Worlds website of which attractions are eligible for the advance selections.

And yes, advance selections are only in the park for which you have reservations.


----------



## Evita_W

mamaofsix said:


> We are looking into using DAS for our 3 adopted children with FASD.  I don't have time to read all 13 pages here, but could someone tell me:  what attractions are the advanced selections available for?  All attractions, or are the "big two" for Individual lightning lane left off of this list?
> 
> What about same day DAS - again, is it for all rides, or are the big ones left off?
> 
> Thanks!


Same day DAS works with anything with a Standby queue. There are reports that some are being told that for the attractions that use individual lightning lanes, you may have to go to the attraction to get a return time, that those may not work from the app, but a return time is still an option.


----------



## mamaofsix

Evita_W said:


> Same day DAS works with anything with a Standby queue. There are reports that some are being told that for the attractions that use individual lightning lanes, you may have to go to the attraction to get a return time, that those may not work from the app, but a return time is still an option.


Okay, thank you very much!


----------



## jlundeen

Evita_W said:


> There is a list on Disney Worlds website of which attractions are eligible for the advance selections.
> 
> And yes, advance selections are only in the park for which you have reservations.


Thank you.  I didn't see any reference to the park pass on the website but that really has be in a state of flux and I may have missed it, so I wasn't sure it was official....  can you point me to where it says that, or did someone who made the call confirm it?  

Thanks again.


----------



## mamaofsix

Evita_W said:


> There is a list on Disney Worlds website of which attractions are eligible for the advance selections.
> 
> And yes, advance selections are only in the park for which you have reservations.


Do you mind linking to that list on their website?


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> For those who have been successful getting through on the video chat, (CONGRATULATIONS and THANK YOU for being our DAS guinea pigs!), can you answer these questions for me?
> 
> I have read that:
> 1) only the G+LL rides can be booked with the Advanced reservations, and not the ILL$​2) that only the parks you have a park pass in (in essence, the first park of the day) can be booked for rides in advance.​​Can anyone confirm these - I've seen so many offer opinions one way or the other and would like to make my plans before I can call in.
> 
> Thank you so much.


This link to the WDW website DAS info should help clarify things. That link doesn’t have a list of the attractions available for DAS Advance Selections, but they are basically the Genie+ attractions. Just be aware with any list you see, all the items on the list may not be available at the time of your call.

Question 1:
Individual Lightning Lane attractions can’t be booked with DAS Advance Selection.
They will either have a Standby queue or a Virtual queue (also called Boarding Group).
If there is a Standby queue, guests using DAS will be able to get a DAS Return Time based on the current Standby wait at the park. It’s not clear if these will be available for DAS booking on the My Disney Experience app or if guests will need to actually go to the attraction (once DAS booking in the app is live).
Curently, only Ratatouille has a virtual queue, but Disney has said Virtual queues will be used as needed due to crowds. If there is a virtual queue, guests using DAS will need to get a Virtual queue spot/Boarding Group the same as other guests. When the Virtual queue/Boarding Group is called, guests using DAS talk to a CM and will go in with a short wait.

Question 2:
The DAS Advance Selections can only be made for a park you have park reservations for. They have a start time and a 1 hour window for use.
Guests do NOT need to use any DAS Advance Selections before making or using DAS Return Times.


----------



## SueM in MN

mamaofsix said:


> Do you mind linking to that list on their website?


lanejudy posted this from the WDW website a few days ago, so I copied it for you.
Experiences available for the Advanced Planning:

Q.  What attractions are available for Guests using the Disability Access Service (DAS) Advance planning option?

A.  After you’ve registered for DAS, a Cast Member will assist you in booking up to 2 one-hour return windows per day for select experiences. Experiences may include:

*Magic Kingdom Park*

The Barnstormer
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Haunted Mansion
"it's a small world"
Jungle Cruise
Mad Tea Party
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mickey's PhilharMagic
Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor
Peter Pan's Flight
Pirates of the Caribbean
Splash Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
*EPCOT*

Disney and Pixar Short Film Festival
Journey Into Imagination With Figment
Living with the Land
Mission: SPACE
The Seas with Nemo & Friends
Soarin' Around the World
Spaceship Earth
Test Track
Turtle Talk With Crush
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios*

Alien Swirling Saucers
Beauty & The Beast Live on Stage
Disney Junior Play & Dance!
For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration
_Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run
Muppet*Vision 3D
Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith
Slinky Dog Dash
Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror™
Toy Story Mania!
*Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park*

The Animation Experience at Conservation Station
DINOSAUR
Feathered Friends in Flight!
Festival of the Lion King
It's Tough to be a Bug!
Kali River Rapids
Kilimanjaro Safaris
Na'vi River Journey
If an experience is available, you’ll be given a one-hour return window to redeem during the day of your visit. Any selections you make will appear as plans on the My Disney Experience app or on this website.

*Please note that attractions are subject to change and may not be available at all on the day of visit or at the time that you request. Availability can change throughout the day. To learn about any closures or long-term refurbishments, please view details about the attraction on our website or mobile app.


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> This link to the WDW website DAS info should help clarify things. That link doesn’t have a list of the attractions available for DAS Advance Selections, but they are basically the Genie+ attractions. Just be aware with any list you see, all the items on the list may not be available at the time of your call.
> 
> Question 1:
> Individual Lightning Lane attractions can’t be booked with DAS Advance Selection.
> They will either have a Standby queue or a Virtual queue (also called Boarding Group).
> If there is a Standby queue, guests using DAS will be able to get a DAS Return Time based on the current Standby wait at the park. It’s not clear if these will be available for DAS booking on the My Disney Experience app or if guests will need to actually go to the attraction (once DAS booking in the app is live).
> Curently, only Ratatouille has a virtual queue, but Disney has said Virtual queues will be used as needed due to crowds. If there is a virtual queue, guests using DAS will need to get a Virtual queue spot/Boarding Group the same as other guests. When the Virtual queue/Boarding Group is called, guests using DAS talk to a CM and will go in with a short wait.
> 
> Question 2:
> The DAS Advance Selections can only be made for a park you have park reservations for. They have a start time and a 1 hour window for use.
> Guests do NOT need to use any DAS Advance Selections before making or using DAS Return Times.


Thank you, SueM, I appreciate the info.  I can see on the website the info for Question 1, but, I'm just not seeing it for Question 2...  I know others have mentioned it, but I'm a bit OCD and need to see it on their site.  Every time I go out there, it seems to take me in circles, and I can't find a reference to Park Pass requirement....could you direct me to the link where it is addressed?

  I can certainly work within that if that is what is required but planning ahead of the call would just be easier if I know for sure.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Thank you, SueM, I appreciate the info.  I can see on the website the info for Question 1, but, I'm just not seeing it for Question 2...  I know others have mentioned it, but I'm a bit OCD and need to see it on their site.  Every time I go out there, it seems to take me in circles, and I can't find a reference to Park Pass requirement....could you direct me to the link where it is addressed?
> 
> I can certainly work within that if that is what is required but planning ahead of the call would just be easier if I know for sure.


Sorry - there is not a link on their site that directly says that, so you will have to trust us on that.

Guests can’t enter a park without having a park reservation, so there Is nothing to ‘hook’ your DAS Advance Selection to unless you have a park reservation for that park.


----------



## OurBigTrip

The “big two” are not available for Advanced Selection.


----------



## Liquidice

jlundeen said:


> Thank you, SueM, I appreciate the info.  I can see on the website the info for Question 1, but, I'm just not seeing it for Question 2...  I know others have mentioned it, but I'm a bit OCD and need to see it on their site.  Every time I go out there, it seems to take me in circles, and I can't find a reference to Park Pass requirement....could you direct me to the link where it is addressed?
> 
> I can certainly work within that if that is what is required but planning ahead of the call would just be easier if I know for sure.



When I did the video chat, the CM basically looked up my reservation and then said "you have a park pass for Magic Kingdom, do you know what rides you would like to book?".  They did not give me the option to book in a different park.  Nothing is documented to specifically say you can't book at a different park, you can certainly try to ask if you can book at a different park, but I was just so happy to be able to book my 2 that I picked them for the park I was going to.


----------



## HopperFan

jlundeen said:


> Thank you, SueM, I appreciate the info.  I can see on the website the info for Question 1, but, I'm just not seeing it for Question 2...  I know others have mentioned it, but I'm a bit OCD and need to see it on their site.  Every time I go out there, it seems to take me in circles, and *I can't find a reference to Park Pass requirement*....could you direct me to the link where it is addressed?
> 
> I can certainly work within that if that is what is required but planning ahead of the call would just be easier if I know for sure.



They say they will open your MDE to look at your plans, which would show them your tickets and park reservations to work from.  But it is stated here you need tickets to link to.

*Registration Process*
There are 2 ways for eligible Guests to register for the DAS program—pre-arrival via live video chat or in person at Guest Relations during a park visit. Cast Members will work with Guests individually to discuss specific requests and offer assistance.

Before you register, make sure to:

*link valid theme park admission for each member of your party*
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/register/


----------



## jlundeen

Maybe that's why I'm a bit confused...  to me "valid theme park admission" implies ticket media - 1-park-per-day ticket, park hopper ticket, annual pass.  

If they can see your "ticket" in your MDE, they should be able to see your park pass for the first park, and also know if you can hop to a different park  or not.  

I just wish they would be more clear and not leave it up to us to stress test the system....If they only will make the advance reservations for first park of the day, then why not clearly state that? Maybe something like:   "Advanced Selections may only be made for parks that have a valid Park Reservation."

But, I guess there are different interpretations, and we'll have to wait and see.  I'll make plans for both interpretations....   

Thanks everyone for your thoughts....


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> *Maybe that's why I'm a bit confused...  to me "valid theme park admission" implies ticket media - 1-park-per-day ticket, park hopper ticket, annual pass. *
> 
> If they can see your "ticket" in your MDE, they should be able to see your park pass for the first park, and also know if you can hop to a different park  or not.
> 
> I just wish they would be more clear and not leave it up to us to stress test the system....If they only will make the advance reservations for first park of the day, then why not clearly state that? Maybe something like:   "Advanced Selections may only be made for parks that have a valid Park Reservation."
> 
> But, I guess there are different interpretations, and we'll have to wait and see.  I'll make plans for both interpretations....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts....


I can’t find right now where the WDW website or maybe My Disney Experience says it, but once they started requiring Park Reservations, having a Park Reservation became part of « valid theme park admission ».
Without an admission for the park you want to enter, you are not allowed into the park.
We we’re at WDW in June, 2021 and drove multiple times. We were asked at the parking booth every time whether or not we had a Park Reservation for that park.


----------



## jlundeen

OK, this has taken too much time and I know everyone has something better to do on their Saturday than talk about this ....

But ....  (there's always a "but", right?), when you enter the second (or other) park of the day with an AP or PH ticket, you do not need a park pass for that park....you have to have used one for the first park of the day, and then hopped after 2 with a hopper or AP ticket.  That's all I'm saying.  If their intention is to have it ONLY for parks with a park pass, they could clearly state that it can only be used in a park with a park pass, and NOT used for park hopping parks.... 

I guess at the end of the day, we will find out as more people call in and we learn more about the process.  I can call in on Nov 4, and if there are still any questions, I'll be sure to report back when I ask on my call.

Thanks again...  didn't mean to go on and on, but I think it needs to be clarified by Disney....


----------



## lanejudy

Like many things, all the nitty-gritty details don’t get published.  For one it allows them flexibility without “changing” the documentation, and for another it prevents the program from looking like it has a mile-long list of fine print.  Details are often learned by experience.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> OK, this has taken too much time and I know everyone has something better to do on their Saturday than talk about this ....
> 
> But ....  (there's always a "but", right?), when you enter the second (or other) park of the day with an AP or PH ticket, you do not need a park pass for that park....you have to have used one for the first park of the day, and then hopped after 2 with a hopper or AP ticket.  That's all I'm saying.  If their intention is to have it ONLY for parks with a park pass, they could clearly state that it can only be used in a park with a park pass, and NOT used for park hopping parks....
> 
> I guess at the end of the day, we will find out as more people call in and we learn more about the process.  I can call in on Nov 4, and if there are still any questions, I'll be sure to report back when I ask on my call.
> 
> Thanks again...  didn't mean to go on and on, but I think it needs to be clarified by Disney....


You can ask, but multiple people have reported being told the DAS Advance Selections can only be made at the park they have a Park Reservation for. 
I don’t think they will clarify that on the website because it would be quite confusing for people who are just figuring out what a Park Reservation is.
They are really, really not likely going to make a DAS Advance Selection for a park the guest is possibly not going to be able to get into. Even for Dining Reservations, it says to make your Dining in the park you have a reservation for or plan to see if there is any walk-up availability.
One of the biggest reasons would be that even if you have tickets that can be used to park hop, that doesn’t mean park hopping will necessarily be available for that park. That is discussed on the WDW Parkhopper information page with a lot of qualifying statements: 

With the updated Park Hopper experience, Guests must make a Disney Park Pass reservation for the first park they plan to visit AND enter that first park prior to visiting another. At this time, a park reservation is not required after the first park, however, reservation requirements are subject to change.
Reservations for dining experiences, Droid Depot, Savi's Workshop and other pre-booked experiences do not guarantee access to a park, and Park Hopper availability may change daily.
Please note that the ability to visit another park will be subject to the park’s capacity limitations. In the event that the Park Hopper option is unavailable at a theme park, Guests will be notified in real time via a push notification from the My Disney Experience app.


----------



## HairyChest

Switch your park reservation to the park you want advance DAS selections for, then switch it right back.


----------



## SueM in MN

HairyChest said:


> Switch your park reservation to the park you want advance DAS selections for, then switch it right back.


People have reported they were told if they changed their Park Reservation, the DAS Advance Selections for the original park would be cancelled - there is no longer a Park Reservation to associate the selection to.


----------



## CBMom01

Does anyone know if there’s a downside to having the advance reservations? I know they can’t be changed but if we make one then can’t use it? Let’s say my son can’t manage Ride X (our reservation) that day, so we try to get a same day return for Ride Y at that time, will our advance registration prevent that cause of the one return at a time rule?

Challenging day today, and I’m reminded that    flexibility is the one necessity for us


----------



## SueM in MN

CBMom01 said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a downside to having the advance reservations? I know they can’t be changed but if we make one then can’t use it? Let’s say my son can’t manage Ride X (our reservation) that day, so we try to get a same day return for Ride Y at that time, will our advance registration prevent that cause of the one return at a time rule?
> 
> Challenging day today, and I’m reminded that    flexibility is the one necessity for us


There is no downside.
DAS Advance Selections have a one hour window for use. If you don’t use it, it just expires.
DAS Advance Selections (DAS-AS) are separate from DAS Return Times.
They don’t count toward as a DAS Return Time and you don’t need to the DAS -AS before making or using a DAS Return Time.


----------



## CBMom01

SueM in MN said:


> There is no downside.
> DAS Advance Selections have a one hour window for use. If you don’t use it, it just expires.
> DAS Advance Selections (DAS-AS) are separate from DAS Return Times.
> They don’t count toward as a DAS Return Time and you don’t need to the DAS -AS before making or using a DAS Return Time.


Thank you! You are always so helpful


----------



## Liquidice

Looks like the DAS Website has been updated and it says that DAS Return Times can be selected using the MDE app now, which means it was part of the Disney Genie update for MDE today.  Anyone in the parks today should be able to try it out!

There are no updates regarding being able to make DAS Advance Selections in the app like some CMs and others rumored may happen when Genie launches - still could be something forthcoming in the future maybe? But it seems as though chat with a CM is currently the only option.


----------



## SueM in MN

Liquidice said:


> Looks like the DAS Website has been updated and it says that DAS Return Times can be selected using the MDE app now, which means it was part of the Disney Genie update for MDE today.  Anyone in the parks today should be able to try it out!
> 
> *There are no updates regarding being able to make DAS Advance Selections in the app like some CMs and others rumored may happen when Genie launches - still could be something forthcoming in the future maybe? But it seems as though chat with a CM is currently the only option.*


I doubt They would make choosing the DAS Advance Selections ever available in the app because that would involve putting access for guests with DAS to a ‘future time’ database into the app. The DAS Return Times are a current wait time database.


----------



## Liquidice

SueM in MN said:


> I doubt They would make choosing the DAS Advance Selections ever available in the app because that would involve putting access for guests with DAS to a ‘future time’ database into the app. The DAS Return Times are a current wait time database.



Thats the way Fastpass+ worked and it did allow you to make selections in the app.  A CM on the Disabilities phone said she was pretty sure this change would happen - totally a rumor - and not saying it will happen, but I think it could if Disney wanted it to.  It would shorten video chat hold times I think and for guests who are coming to Disney World more than once in the next 60 days it would mean you don't have to wait on hold again.  Again - not saying it will happen, just was a rumor.


----------



## SueM in MN

First post on this thread has been updated with new information and explanations


----------



## lanejudy

Liquidice said:


> Thats the way Fastpass+ worked and it did allow you to make selections in the app.  A CM on the Disabilities phone said she was pretty sure this change would happen - totally a rumor - and not saying it will happen, but I think it could if Disney wanted it to.  It would shorten video chat hold times I think and for guests who are coming to Disney World more than once in the next 60 days it would mean you don't have to wait on hold again.  Again - not saying it will happen, just was a rumor.


I can see it potentially being something with limited access -- only available once DAS is approved (within the 30-day window) and only available for a short period of time until your selections are made.  I know some folks have reported success at calling/chatting to get changes or additional Advanced Selections made, but others have not; so that kind of access may not be offered via the app.  ...Just my conjecture at this point...


----------



## SueM in MN

Liquidice said:


> *Thats the way Fastpass+ worked and it did allow you to make selections in the app.  *A CM on the Disabilities phone said she was pretty sure this change would happen - totally a rumor - and not saying it will happen, but I think it could if Disney wanted it to.  It would shorten video chat hold times I think and for guests who are coming to Disney World more than once in the next 60 days it would mean you don't have to wait on hold again.  Again - not saying it will happen, just was a rumor.


Well, yes. That is the way Fastpass worked.
My family used Fastpasses both before and after they changed from paper to digital. The discontinued 3 Fastpasses that could be made in advance could also be changed up to the point of use. I just don’t see Disney giving uncontrolled use of that  to guests. 


lanejudy said:


> I can see it potentially being something with limited access -- only available once DAS is approved (within the 30-day window) and only available for a short period of time until your selections are made.  I know some folks have reported success at calling/chatting to get changes or additional Advanced Selections made, but others have not; so that kind of access may not be offered via the app.  ...Just my conjecture at this point...


I agree with lanejudy.
The video registration has been active for less than a week and they have been making a lot of ongoing tweaks. I’m sure there will continue to be tweaks to the process. I just think any tweaks to the DAS Advance Selections will be more limited, like lanejudy suggests.


----------



## jlundeen

Does anyone know if the advanced selections would be changeable?  If the day isn't going according to plan, like so often happens, can we modify one of those, or does if just fall off if not used?


----------



## DLgal

jlundeen said:


> Does anyone know if the advanced selections would be changeable?  If the day isn't going according to plan, like so often happens, can we modify one of those, or does if just fall off if not used?



No, they are not able to be modified. This is why I don't see the point in them at all. Our days never go as planned.


----------



## Wishfuiiy

Got on the web waiting for a chat at 7:30am, spoke to someone at approximately 10:30, was done in 5 minutes. Go ahead and have your selections for DAS Advance ready though, or you will have to Live chat with someone later. It took about 45 minutes to do the DAS Advance via Live Chat, because I opted not to do it on the camera with the person assisting me.


----------



## Dispro1

Wishfuiiy said:


> Got on the web waiting for a chat at 7:30am, spoke to someone at approximately 10:30, was done in 5 minutes. Go ahead and have your selections for DAS Advance ready though, or you will have to Live chat with someone later. It took about 45 minutes to do the DAS Advance via Live Chat, because I opted not to do it on the camera with the person assisting me.


Are you saying you were in the virtual queue for the video chat portion for 3 hours?  I'm asking because I was transferred to that queue about two hours ago and was wondering if I'm stuck in limbo land again?  I've been trying to set this up for days with many failed attempts.  This is the first time I haven't yet received the connection unavailable message at the top of my screen so I'm hoping it works this time!


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Does anyone know if the advanced selections would be changeable?  If the day isn't going according to plan, like so often happens, can we modify one of those, or does if just fall off if not used?


Everything we know says that they can’t be modified and will just expire if not used. 
Reports also say that if the Park Reservation changes to a different park they will disappear (because they would no longer be ‘hooked’ to a Disney Park Reservatio).


----------



## Liquidice

jlundeen said:


> Does anyone know if the advanced selections would be changeable?  If the day isn't going according to plan, like so often happens, can we modify one of those, or does if just fall off if not used?



Probably not day-of but you can definitely change them up to 2-days beforehand by chatting with a CM and asking them to change the time or ride (subject to availability).  Like others have said you cannot modify them yourself - in MDE, they show up in your plans but you can only view them, you can't do anything else with them.


----------



## SueM in MN

My Disney Experience app updates include basically all the disability information from the Disney website. To access it, tap the 3 lines on the menu bar at the bottom of the HOME page.



From the next page, scroll down to ACCESSIBILITY



There are information links that repeat what is on the Disney World website regarding disabilities. The info regarding Cognitive Disabilities appears to be expanded compared to what had been on the website.  
The app includes a separate section about DAS


----------



## SueM in MN

More updates to the My Disney Experience app.
In the DAS section, it includes the information about registering for DAS from the Disney website Disability section.
It has been updated to say that all park visits for guests doing video DAS registration must be within 2-30 days of the live chat.
It also includes a link to Disney website DAS video chat page. When tapped, that opened a new browser window on my iPad. 



They also included an explanation of the virtual queue for Ratatouille, including a line for virtual queue sign up. That opened the Ratatouille page on the app. There is a link on that page to access the virtual queue - it didn’t open since I’m not in the park.
If in the park, it open ps to either give you a chance to sign up or a notice that the virtual queue is filled for the day.


There is also an explanation of Same-Day DAS Return time thru the app, including instructions and a link for once you are in the park.
If you are a park and have DAS, the 3 line link from this page reportedly takes you to selection of a DAS Return Time.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Thank you all so much for this thread. We will be coming in the spring and I have a question . DS9 is autistic but I’m a single
Mom of 4. How would this work? I already feel like the family splits a lot of the time of that makes sense , would just like to experience some things together as much as possible . Thanks in advance


----------



## lanejudy

TammyLynn33 said:


> Mom of 4. How would this work?


The DAS allows up to 5 guests along with the individual.  Your whole family can stay together unless someone is unable or doesn’t want to ride a certain attraction.


----------



## TammyLynn33

lanejudy said:


> The DAS allows up to 5 guests along with the individual.  Your whole family can stay together unless someone is unable or doesn’t want to ride a certain attraction.


 
perfect thank you. I was afraid it would be 4 total as 4 seems to be the usual number for things


----------



## SueM in MN

TammyLynn33 said:


> perfect thank you. I was afraid it would be 4 total as 4 seems to be the usual number for things


Disney has always been a total of 6 as the usual number for DAS (5 plus the person with the disability). So, you will be fine.


----------



## dusty

Hi SueM,  I use a scooter when at WDW due to back and hip issues.  I have never gotten a DAS.  (I know how the old system works because sometimes I travel with my nephew who has a DAS).  Here is my question... over the years I have had Disney cast members at various attractions ask me if I had a DAS, when I would say no, they would tell me I should go to Guest relations and ask for one.  Then they have done one of three things... send me thru the regular stand by lane,  or send me thru the fast pass lane, or send me around to an "exit" to a cast member who assists my loading on the ride.  The last two times I was there, Dec 2019 and April 2021, I had more and more cast members telling me to request a DAS.  So my question for you is... should I get an appt to talk to someone about getting a DAS or not?  I'm not sure I really qualify which is why I have not requested one so far.  Any advice appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SarahC97

dusty said:


> Hi SueM,  I use a scooter when at WDW due to back and hip issues.  I have never gotten a DAS.  (I know how the old system works because sometimes I travel with my nephew who has a DAS).  Here is my question... over the years I have had Disney cast members at various attractions ask me if I had a DAS, when I would say no, they would tell me I should go to Guest relations and ask for one.  Then they have done one of three things... send me thru the regular stand by lane,  or send me thru the fast pass lane, or send me around to an "exit" to a cast member who assists my loading on the ride.  The last two times I was there, Dec 2019 and April 2021, I had more and more cast members telling me to request a DAS.  So my question for you is... should I get an appt to talk to someone about getting a DAS or not?  I'm not sure I really qualify which is why I have not requested one so far.  Any advice appreciated. Thank you.


I know you were directing your question to Sue, but I'll throw in my two cents! I think it wouldn't hurt to talk to someone to find out if you qualify. You simply need to discuss with them what accommodations you need and they'll let you know. You don't lose anything by doing it except some time!


----------



## SueM in MN

dusty said:


> Hi SueM,  I use a scooter when at WDW due to back and hip issues.  I have never gotten a DAS.  (I know how the old system works because sometimes I travel with my nephew who has a DAS).  Here is my question... over the years I have had Disney cast members at various attractions ask me if I had a DAS, when I would say no, they would tell me I should go to Guest relations and ask for one.  *Then they have done one of three things... send me thru the regular stand by lane,  or send me thru the fast pass lane, or send me around to an "exit" *to a cast member who assists my loading on the ride.  *The last two times I was there, Dec 2019 and April 2021, I had more and more cast members telling me to request a DAS.  So my question for you is... should I get an appt to talk to someone about getting a DAS or not?*  I'm not sure I really qualify which is why I have not requested one so far.  Any advice appreciated. Thank you.


This is what WDW website says about guests using wheelchairs or ECVs:

*« Other Considerations*
A Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need DAS. Depending on the experience, Guests utilizing a wheelchair or scooter will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction that is comparable to the current standby wait. If you’re a Guest who has mobility questions or concerns, please view Services for Guests with Mobility Disabilities. »

In the DAS FAQs, the website restates the same information:
*« If a Guest’s disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter, are they eligible to receive DAS?*
No. A Guest whose disability requires them to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need DAS. Depending on the experience, the Guest will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction based on the current wait time. If a Guest requires additional assistance, they should go to Guest Relations. »

So, depending on the attraction, without DAS you should have  been sent thru the regular line or, if the regular line is not accessible, received a wheelchair return time.

If using the scooter in lines meets your needs, you would not need DAS. CMs at attractions may recommend it, but in the past, they sometimes didn’t even realize guests didn’t need DAS to a wheelchair or ECV in lines.

This is what the WDW website says about who DAS is and how it works

« *What is Disability Access Service (DAS), and how does it work?*
Disability Access Service (DAS) is designed to accommodate Guests who have difficulty tolerating extended waits in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). The service allows Guests to schedule a return time that is comparable to the current queue wait for the given attraction. It does not provide immediate attraction access. »

Some people using a mobility device have multiple other disability related issues that prevent them from waiting in the regular lines.
My youngest daughter has cerebral palsy, which prevents her from walking, standing or  transferring herself. She uses a wheelchair for those issues and if those were her only issues, she would not need DAS. She qualifies for DAS based on other issues that the wheelchair doesn’t address.
So, it really depends on whether or not your needs are met by using the scooter in lines.


----------



## TioAdis78

I’ve been wondering something and I don’t think I’ve seen it asked before: what about stroller as a wheelchair? Do I still have to go to guest services to ask for it?


----------



## SueM in MN

TioAdis78 said:


> I’ve been wondering something and I don’t think I’ve seen it asked before: what about stroller as a wheelchair? Do I still have to go to guest services to ask for it?


Yes
According to the Disney Website Disability page:
*« Strollers As Wheelchairs*
Guests with disabilities—including those with a cognitive disability—who need to remain in a stroller while in an attraction queue should visit the Guest Relations Lobby at the theme parks in order to obtain the appropriate identifying tag. »

This specific language is new, from what I recall. I don’t remember ever seeing anyone post they got one from the CMs at the blue Guest Services umbrellas. Since the website specifies the Guest Relations Lobby, it sounds like tests the only place.


----------



## TioAdis78

SueM in MN said:


> Yes
> According to the Disney Website Disability page:
> *« Strollers As Wheelchairs*
> Guests with disabilities—including those with a cognitive disability—who need to remain in a stroller while in an attraction queue should visit the Guest Relations Lobby at the theme parks in order to obtain the appropriate identifying tag. »
> 
> This specific language is new, from what I recall. I don’t remember ever seeing anyone post they got one from the CMs at the blue Guest Services umbrellas. Since the website specifies the Guest Relations Lobby, it sounds like tests the only place.


Thanks! That red tag is as much a lifesaver for my family as the DAS itself, so I’ve been dying to know


----------



## dusty

SueM in MN said:


> This is what WDW website says about guests using wheelchairs or ECVs:
> 
> *« Other Considerations*
> A Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need DAS. Depending on the experience, Guests utilizing a wheelchair or scooter will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction that is comparable to the current standby wait. If you’re a Guest who has mobility questions or concerns, please view Services for Guests with Mobility Disabilities. »
> 
> In the DAS FAQs, the website restates the same information:
> *« If a Guest’s disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter, are they eligible to receive DAS?*
> No. A Guest whose disability requires them to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need DAS. Depending on the experience, the Guest will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction based on the current wait time. If a Guest requires additional assistance, they should go to Guest Relations. »
> 
> So, depending on the attraction, without DAS you should have  been sent thru the regular line or, if the regular line is not accessible, received a wheelchair return time.
> 
> If using the scooter in lines meets your needs, you would not need DAS. CMs at attractions may recommend it, but in the past, they sometimes didn’t even realize guests didn’t need DAS to a wheelchair or ECV in lines.
> 
> This is what the WDW website says about who DAS is and how it works
> 
> « *What is Disability Access Service (DAS), and how does it work?*
> Disability Access Service (DAS) is designed to accommodate Guests who have difficulty tolerating extended waits in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). The service allows Guests to schedule a return time that is comparable to the current queue wait for the given attraction. It does not provide immediate attraction access. »
> 
> Some people using a mobility device have multiple other disability related issues that prevent them from waiting in the regular lines.
> My youngest daughter has cerebral palsy, which prevents her from walking, standing or  transferring herself. She uses a wheelchair for those issues and if those were her only issues, she would not need DAS. She qualifies for DAS based on other issues that the wheelchair doesn’t address.
> So, it really depends on whether or not your needs are met by using the scooter in lines.


thank you


----------



## Liquidice

Question - I went through the pre-arrival DAS on video chat prior to 10/19/21 when Genie launched, my trip doesn't start until mid-November.  In MDE, should I see the DAS Tile?  I assumed it would show up for my first park day because that is when my DAS technically starts.  But I saw someone else mention that it showed up right after they finished their chat and wasn't sure if others had already started to see the DAS tile popup and if I should contact them via chat again to get this corrected.  Thanks!


----------



## SueM in MN

Liquidice said:


> Question - I went through the pre-arrival DAS on video chat prior to 10/19/21 when Genie launched, my trip doesn't start until mid-November.  In MDE, should I see the DAS Tile?  I assumed it would show up for my first park day because that is when my DAS technically starts.  But I saw someone else mention that it showed up right after they finished their chat and wasn't sure if others had already started to see the DAS tile popup and if I should contact them via chat again to get this corrected.  Thanks!


From what I’ve been seeing posted, people who preregistered for DAS with video chat have been able to see their DAS Advance Selections. 
Reports have indicated they have not been able to see anything else in the app that indicates DAS has been registered for them. 
People who have been at the parks and used DAS on their phone have said the tile and link to choose DAS Return Times has only shown up after they enter a park.


----------



## DisneyParkLover

So if we are going for 8-9 days with annual passes and not staying on-site, we can only book 5 days of park reservations at a time.  I was planning to just add a day at a time as we use the previous ones.  But does this mean we would have to chat every day to make new advance DAS passes as we add days on?!?


----------



## SueM in MN

DisneyParkLover said:


> So if we are going for 8-9 days with annual passes and not staying on-site, we can only book 5 days of park reservations at a time.  I was planning to just add a day at a time as we use the previous ones.  But does this mean we would have to chat every day to make new advance DAS passes as we add days on?!?


No one has posted about that exact situation that I have seen.
Right now, people have posted that if they did the video DAS registration they were able to call back and make DAS Advance Selections if some of their park reservations were greater than 30 days from the day they called. That would be similar to your situation with annual passes. 
What we don’t know is whether this is temporary as the process is new or if it will continue.


----------



## SarahC97

Another question: Does anyone know if the DAS Advance selections are somehow tied to your resort or tickets -- or park reservations? Like, if you call in and pick things 30 days ahead of time then decide to stay offsite and cancel your room before arrival, will your DAS selections be ok as long as your park reservations stay intact?


----------



## Evita_W

SarahC97 said:


> Another question: Does anyone know if the DAS Advance selections are somehow tied to your resort or tickets -- or park reservations? Like, if you call in and pick things 30 days ahead of time then decide to stay offsite and cancel your room before arrival, will your DAS selections be ok as long as your park reservations stay intact?


You have to have valid admission and park reservations, so if you park reservations are canceled, I would expect your advance selections would be canceled as well. But you do not have to stay on property to get advance reservations, so if you are just changing from staying on site to offsite, I would think you would be OK as long as it doesn't affect your admission or park reservations.

But I don't think anyone knows for sure yet.


----------



## SarahC97

Evita_W said:


> You have to have valid admission and park reservations, so if you park reservations are canceled, I would expect your advance selections would be canceled as well. But you do not have to stay on property to get advance reservations, so if you are just changing from staying on site to offsite, I would think you would be OK as long as it doesn't affect your admission or park reservations.
> 
> But I don't think anyone knows for sure yet.


Thanks. I would assume that it's linked to park reservations, too, so as long as those stay, the advance selections should as well. We have APs.


----------



## SueM in MN

SarahC97 said:


> Thanks. I would assume that it's linked to park reservations, too, so as long as those stay, the advance selections should as well. We have APs.


The DAS Advance Selections are tied to park reservations. I‘ve seen multiple reports that if the park reservation is cancelled/changes to a different park , the DAS Advance Selections tied to that reservation disappear.

My family has Annual Passes, but we are out of state DVC members. Because, we are staying at a WDW resort, we are able to make park reservations for each day of our stay. I don’t know what happens to park reservations for AP holders who make them for an onsite stay and then change to offsite. I don’t know if they stay or are decreased to the number an AP holder without a WDW resort can hold.


----------



## SarahC97

SueM in MN said:


> The DAS Advance Selections are tied to park reservations. I‘ve seen multiple reports that if the park reservation is cancelled/changes to a different park , the DAS Advance Selections tied to that reservation disappear.
> 
> My family has Annual Passes, but we are out of state DVC members. Because, we are staying at a WDW resort, we are able to make park reservations for each day of our stay. I don’t know what happens to park reservations for AP holders who make them for an onsite stay and then change to offsite. I don’t know if they stay or are decreased to the number an AP holder without a WDW resort can hold.


APs can have five park reservations on their AP and that's what I have, so I should be OK. But that is good info.


----------



## SueM in MN

SarahC97 said:


> APs can have five park reservations on their AP and that's what I have, so I should be OK. But that is good info.


Thanks. I knew 5 were allowed, so sounds like you will have no issues. I don’t know what happens if someone had a larger number, like 7


----------



## gap2368

TioAdis78 said:


> Thanks! That red tag is as much a lifesaver for my family as the DAS itself, so I’ve been dying to know


some times the guest experience CM have the red tags too.  if that is easer for you to try there first


----------



## Liquidice

SueM in MN said:


> Thanks. I knew 5 were allowed, so sounds like you will have no issues. I don’t know what happens if someone had a larger number, like 7



The new Park Pass reservation system differentiates between APs staying on site and pulling from your AP allocation.  When you book as an AP with an onsite stay - you tie the Park Pass reservations to a hotel reservation.

It is feasible that @SarahC97 could lose her Park Pass reservations if they were tied to an onsite stay - even if she has her 5 AP reservations available. I don't actually know what happens in this situation.

I only say this because of the way the new Park Pass reservation system ties a reservation to a specific on site hotel stay.  

It is confusing for me as a DVC Member too because we often do split stays and on the transition night, I can technically choose either reservation to tie it to.  I also need to be careful about changing reservations (like if I switched hotels and did it using a different reservation number), which I sometimes do.  But I haven't done anything recently to confirm if lets say replacing one reservation with another would cause me to lose Park Passes associated it with the original reservation.

If they were booked in the system using the 5 AP reservations allowed, then there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## MEC004

How does DAS work with Genie+? If you can only get one LL for a ride with Genie+, what about DAS? DS loves to ride things multiple times.


----------



## lanejudy

You can use Genie+ and DAS to ride twice close together if you time it right.  You can also get another DAS return time, no limit of just 1 per attraction like the Genie+.


----------



## SueM in MN

Liquidice said:


> *The new Park Pass reservation system differentiates between APs staying on site and pulling from your AP allocation.  When you book as an AP with an onsite stay - you tie the Park Pass reservations to a hotel reservation.*
> 
> It is feasible that @SarahC97 could lose her Park Pass reservations if they were tied to an onsite stay - even if she has her 5 AP reservations available. I don't actually know what happens in this situation.
> 
> I only say this because of the way the new Park Pass reservation system ties a reservation to a specific on site hotel stay.
> 
> It is confusing for me as a DVC Member too because we often do split stays and on the transition night, I can technically choose either reservation to tie it to.  I also need to be careful about changing reservations (like if I switched hotels and did it using a different reservation number), which I sometimes do.  But I haven't done anything recently to confirm if lets say replacing one reservation with another would cause me to lose Park Passes associated it with the original reservation.
> 
> If they were booked in the system using the 5 AP reservations allowed, then there shouldn't be any problem.


We noticed that too


----------



## SarahC97

Liquidice said:


> The new Park Pass reservation system differentiates between APs staying on site and pulling from your AP allocation.  When you book as an AP with an onsite stay - you tie the Park Pass reservations to a hotel reservation.
> 
> It is feasible that @SarahC97 could lose her Park Pass reservations if they were tied to an onsite stay - even if she has her 5 AP reservations available. I don't actually know what happens in this situation.
> 
> I only say this because of the way the new Park Pass reservation system ties a reservation to a specific on site hotel stay.
> 
> It is confusing for me as a DVC Member too because we often do split stays and on the transition night, I can technically choose either reservation to tie it to.  I also need to be careful about changing reservations (like if I switched hotels and did it using a different reservation number), which I sometimes do.  But I haven't done anything recently to confirm if lets say replacing one reservation with another would cause me to lose Park Passes associated it with the original reservation.
> 
> If they were booked in the system using the 5 AP reservations allowed, then there shouldn't be any problem.


I will let you all know if anything happens when I cancel my onsite stay. I'm not too terribly worried about it, but I am curious if anything will happen.

On a side note, I'm trying to do the pre-arrival DAS registration this morning. I got on right at 7, so it's been over an hour. Wonder how long this is going to take! Luckily, I've got all day.


----------



## SarahC97

Just to report on the pre-arrival DAS - I jumped on at 7 am this morning. I went through the pre-screening at about 8:30, then waited about 20 minutes and did the video chat to get the pre-approval for DAS. Now I'm waiting to schedule the two pre-arrival DAS ride times per day and it's just after 9. I'm not sure how long this will take, but I was expecting it to take far longer to get to this point than it has.


----------



## SarahC97

Also interesting to note, the CM that I spoke to on the video chat told me that this DAS is good until December 26 -- 60 days from today. I don't know why, but I guess I assumed it would be good for 60 days after your arrival, but it's actually 60 days from when you do this pre-registration according to her.


----------



## SarahC97

Liquidice said:


> Question - I went through the pre-arrival DAS on video chat prior to 10/19/21 when Genie launched, my trip doesn't start until mid-November.  In MDE, should I see the DAS Tile?  I assumed it would show up for my first park day because that is when my DAS technically starts.  But I saw someone else mention that it showed up right after they finished their chat and wasn't sure if others had already started to see the DAS tile popup and if I should contact them via chat again to get this corrected.  Thanks!


A CM told me in chat this morning that the DAS tile will pop up after we've scanned into the park.


----------



## SarahC97

Aaaaand, I'm done. From logging on to finishing with my selections, it took just shy of 3.5 hours. So, I think things are getting better on Disney's end here.


----------



## kpd6901

Unfortunately, we are in a situation where DS who needs DAS is in school during the day. And I assume that evenings and weekends are absolutely slammed on the chat.  I've tried for 3 days now. Right now I am over 3.5 hours from the initial start button on the chat. Have not talked to anybody yet.


----------



## SueM in MN

SarahC97 said:


> Also interesting to note, the CM that I spoke to on the video chat told me that this DAS is good until December 26 -- 60 days from today. I don't know why, but I guess I assumed it would be good for 60 days after your arrival, but it's actually 60 days from when you do this pre-registration according to her.


The website says DAS is valid for 60 days after registration.
That is what it has been  previously.


SarahC97 said:


> A CM told me in chat this morning that the DAS tile will pop up after we've scanned into the park.


When the person registered for DAS has scanned in to enter the park, log into My Disney Experience app, then tap the 3 lines on the far right side of the bottom menu bar. 
Scroll down the page until you see the DAS button 


when you tap that, it will open a page of DAS Eligible attractions.


----------



## jeepnjudy

kpd6901 said:


> Unfortunately, we are in a situation where DS who needs DAS is in school during the day. And I assume that evenings and weekends are absolutely slammed on the chat.  I've tried for 3 days now. Right now I am over 3.5 hours from the initial start button on the chat. Have not talked to anybody yet.


I joined the queue at exactly 7AM on a Saturday and completed the whole process by 9AM so it is possible on a weekend.


----------



## kpd6901

jeepnjudy said:


> I joined the queue at exactly 7AM on a Saturday and completed the whole process by 9AM so it is possible on a weekend.


Well, work schedule does not allow that except for Sundays. Just got home now and hopped on to try again. If not, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## SillyBoat

What is involved in the DAS video prescreening? I always received my pass in person and was never asked any questions. I am a VIP (Visually Impaired Person) legally blind and as soon as I walked into guest relations with my white cane they never ask any questions. When I call from home I will not have my cane with me because that would be silly. So what are they going to ask?


----------



## kpd6901

SillyBoat said:


> What is involved in the DAS video prescreening? I always received my pass in person and was never asked any questions. I am a VIP (Visually Impaired Person) legally blind and as soon as I walked into guest relations with my white cane they never ask any questions. When I call from home I will not have my cane with me because that would be silly. So what are they going to ask?


For my son, they asked me this: "What kinds of things keep him from handling a regular queue line experience or long waits?" I answered accordingly and the CM understood based on his issues. They also asked if he'd had it before, although that was PROBABLY just to know if we were familiar with how the program works.


----------



## OurBigTrip

SillyBoat said:


> What is involved in the DAS video prescreening? I always received my pass in person and was never asked any questions. I am a VIP (Visually Impaired Person) legally blind and as soon as I walked into guest relations with my white cane they never ask any questions. When I call from home I will not have my cane with me because that would be silly. So what are they going to ask?


You need to explain why your disability makes it difficult for you to wait in the standard queue and why you need to wait elsewhere for your turn to ride.

They should have been asking you this previously, no idea why they didn’t..


----------



## SillyBoat

OurBigTrip said:


> You need to explain why your disability makes it difficult for you to wait in the standard queue and why you need to wait elsewhere for your turn to ride.
> 
> They should have been asking you this previously, no idea why they didn’t..


I may have been ask a couple of time but I have been getting the pass for decades and my standard answer is if I am not holding the elbow of my sighted guide I tend to be like a bull in a china shop knocking into people especially children.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

My 30 day window opens today! I am patiently waiting with the chat window open and have been since about 7am, I kind of hoped there would at least be a way of seeing how many were in the queue ahead of me! I am using Safari, as I forgot to switch to Chrome, but figure as its now 7.40, its not worth changing and going to the back of the queue!

Am I right in thinking for pre-selection (assuming I am accepted, never bene an issue in the past), individual lining line attractions are off limits, such as Space Mountain and RoTR?


----------



## lanejudy

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Am I right in thinking for pre-selection (assuming I am accepted, never bene an issue in the past), individual lining line attractions are off limits, such as Space Mountain and RoTR?


Correct.  The DAS Advanced Selections list seems to correspond to the Genie+ list, which does not include the additional paid LL attractions.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

3 hours now, still not spoken to or messaged with a soul, could be a long day


----------



## SueM in MN

kpd6901 said:


> For my son, they asked me this: *"What kinds of things keep him from handling a regular queue line experience or long waits?" *I answered accordingly and the CM understood based on his issues. They also asked if he'd had it before, although that was PROBABLY just to know if we were familiar with how the program works.


That is what we were asking person for our daughter in Epcot also.
The CM who assisted us knew DD had previously had DAS and said the question needed to be asked each time.


----------



## SarahC97

Thegoatfeeder said:


> My 30 day window opens today! I am patiently waiting with the chat window open and have been since about 7am, I kind of hoped there would at least be a way of seeing how many were in the queue ahead of me! I am using Safari, as I forgot to switch to Chrome, but figure as its now 7.40, its not worth changing and going to the back of the queue!
> 
> Am I right in thinking for pre-selection (assuming I am accepted, never bene an issue in the past), individual lining line attractions are off limits, such as Space Mountain and RoTR?


Yes, but also remember that for the pre-arrival selections, you have to be within the 30-day window for those. I waited to call to set this up until I was 30 days from my last trip day because as I understood it, any days outside of 30 on your trip could not have the individual selections set up.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

SarahC97 said:


> Yes, but also remember that for the pre-arrival selections, you have to be within the 30-day window for those. I waited to call to set this up until I was 30 days from my last trip day because as I understood it, any days outside of 30 on your trip could not have the individual selections set up.



I did not realise this! I thought it was 30 days from the start of my trip. Maybe I am better doing the same and waiting until I am 30 days from the last day! Does anyone else have any experience of this?


----------



## lanejudy

WDW will not be able to set-up DAS Advanced Selection reservations for any date that is >30 days from today.  You can get the DAS approved today and scheduled your first day, then reconnect later to schedule the rest of the days. (there is a link in the first post).  Or you can wait and do the whole process at once.  I'm not sure which is better, that may depend on your available time (and the DAS-holder if not you).  

One thing worth noting is that people are reporting some limited time options for the Advanced Selections so you may have better choices as close to 30 days as possible (so maybe better options for your 1st day by doing it today as opposed to waiting a week when it's 23 days out).


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

lanejudy said:


> WDW will not be able to set-up DAS Advanced Selection reservations for any date that is >30 days from today.  You can get the DAS approved today and scheduled your first day, then reconnect later to schedule the rest of the days. (there is a link in the first post).  Or you can wait and do the whole process at once.  I'm not sure which is better, that may depend on your available time (and the DAS-holder if not you).
> 
> One thing worth noting is that people are reporting some limited time options for the Advanced Selections so you may have better choices as close to 30 days as possible (so maybe better options for your 1st day by doing it today as opposed to waiting a week when it's 23 days out).



Thanks so much for this. I guess I have been waiting so long now I may as well hang on and do the registration. When I come back to schedule the rest of the days, is that through the same chat service I am currently waiting on or is it an online booking system? I have clicked the link in the first post but it takes me to the page I currently have open to register.


----------



## SarahC97

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Thanks so much for this. I guess I have been waiting so long now I may as well hang on and do the registration. When I come back to schedule the rest of the days, is that through the same chat service I am currently waiting on or is it an online booking system? I have clicked the link in the first post but it takes me to the page I currently have open to register.


I'm pretty sure it's the same link.

ETA: Nevermind, take lanejudy's advice below!


----------



## lanejudy

I believe there are 2 different links.  Whether both drop you into the same queue, I don't know because I haven't used either yet, but others have indicated getting through more quickly when returning to chat for scheduling Advanced Selections vs the video required for registration.

Register:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/register/

Plan:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/plan/


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

Hi guys. My daughter has an active DAS, just renewed in the park on 10/1 so I believe it's current through 12/1.
Are we eligible for Advanced Selections, and if so, to go on the text chat to plan DAS advanced selections or do we need to wait for the video chat? 
Our trip is next week.


----------



## lanejudy

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> Hi guys. My daughter has an active DAS, just renewed in the park on 10/1 so I believe it's current through 12/1.
> Are we eligible for Advanced Selections, and if so, to go on the text chat to plan DAS advanced selections or do we need to wait for the video chat?
> Our trip is next week.


I believe since you obtained that DAS _before _the new program rolled-out, you will need to re-register.  You can do that online at least 2 days prior to arrival or do it onsite.  If you do it onsite, I don't believe you can then set-up Advanced Selections, only if you register online by video.


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

lanejudy said:


> I believe since you obtained that DAS _before _the new program rolled-out, you will need to re-register.  You can do that online at least 2 days prior to arrival or do it onsite.  If you do it onsite, I don't believe you can then set-up Advanced Selections, only if you register online by video.



They actually allowed us to make the advance selections through the chat, they had us fill the form out and I guess they were able to find her DAS. Thank you!

Also, I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseum but I must be missing it - how does DAS work with paid ILL attractions? Can we get a return time via the app same day or do we need to get those at the entrance/via guest experience team?


----------



## lanejudy

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> They actually allowed us to make the advance selections through the chat, they had us fill the form out and I guess they were able to find her DAS. Thank you!
> 
> Also, I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseum but I must be missing it - how does DAS work with paid ILL attractions? Can we get a return time via the app same day or do we need to get those at the entrance/via guest experience team?


Good to know that you did not need to re-register!

DAS and Genie+/$ILL -- same-day DAS Return Times work the usual way, either via the app or at the attraction or a Guest Relations blue umbrella.  You are also able to pay for the Genie+ service and/or the $ILL attractions.  This can be in addition to using DAS for those attractions (thus allowing for multiple rides).


----------



## SueM in MN

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> They actually allowed us to make the advance selections through the chat, they had us fill the form out and I guess they were able to find her DAS. Thank you!
> 
> Also, I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseum but I must be missing it - how does DAS work with paid ILL attractions? Can we get a return time via the app same day or do we need to get those at the entrance/via guest experience team?


The Individual Lightning Lane (paid) attractions have a Standby line at this point and should show up in the list of DAS-eligible Attractions when you go to book a DAS Return Time.
The exception is Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure. ALL guests wanting to ride Remy need to get a Virtual queue/Boarding Group spot. At this point, Rémy is the only one, but Disney has said Virtual queues may be added or removed from Individual Lightning Lane attractions, based on how busy it is.
This screenshot is from the Disney website DAS pages.


----------



## tramps’lady

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> They actually allowed us to make the advance selections through the chat, they had us fill the form out and I guess they were able to find her DAS. Thank you!
> 
> Also, I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseum but I must be missing it - how does DAS work with paid ILL attractions? Can we get a return time via the app same day or do we need to get those at the entrance/via guest experience team?


did you use the initial registration chat link or go to the advance selection chat link

i renewed in person on Oct 24 but have a trip coming up nov 21.  will try the plan link and  see what happens tomorrow.  thanks


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

tramps’lady said:


> did you use the initial registration chat link or go to the advance selection chat link
> 
> i renewed in person on Oct 24 but have a trip coming up nov 21.  will try the plan link and  see what happens tomorrow.  thanks



The advanced selection chat link - I waited about an hour or so at 11am EST.


----------



## tramps’lady

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> The advanced selection chat link - I waited about an hour or so at 11am EST.


thanks i'm going to try that tomorrow


----------



## Liquidice

Curious how this will work - I pre-registered for DAS on 10/13/21 - I didn't realize DAS expires from the date of your pre-registration, not the date of your first visit.  Therefore, my DAS will expire on 12/13/21.

In addition to the trip I have scheduled in November, I also have a trip scheduled from 12/8/21 - 12/14/21, and if Disney uses 60 calendar days, my DAS will expire on 12/12/21.

I wonder if I can re-register after my November trip, and ~30 days before my December trip, so I'm able to make my pre-selections, or if I'll only be able to get pre-selections through 12/12/21 and have to re-register for DAS in person on 12/12/21.


----------



## jlundeen

For those of you who have done the pre-registration lately, about how long do you think the online session takes now? Does it still take all day?

I can call today, but I have an appointment this afternoon so I'm afraid of getting on hold and having to hang up after 5 or 6 hours only to have to start over again in the morning. Thanks for any input!


----------



## SarahC97

jlundeen said:


> For those of you who have done the pre-registration lately, about how long do you think the online session takes now? Does it still take all day?
> 
> I can call today, but I have an appointment this afternoon so I'm afraid of getting on hold and having to hang up after 5 or 6 hours only to have to start over again in the morning. Thanks for any input!


It really seems to vary. Last week I was on hold for 3.5 hours but I know others have waited longer calling around the same time. The best bet seems to be to get in the queue when it opens at 7 and hope for the best.


----------



## jlundeen

Well, I got online at 6:00 CT (7 ET) and got in queue to do pre-registration using my Chromebook.  After 1-1/2 hours, agent came on, and we filled out forms for each person in my party.  He passed me on to the next agent, who picked up about an hour later.  That person could not get my video chat to work despite trying everything she knew, and told me I'd have to try again with a different device. 

So, I logged in with my laptop at 9:41 CT and am still waiting for the first agent to pick up (over 5 hours!). 

This system is anything but customer friendly.  Will update if/when anyone ever even picks up.


----------



## MKTokyo

My family member's experience:

8:35 am - into the queue
2:25 pm - "Your message has been transferred to our Video Chat Pre-Registration Team" (no gatekeeper)
2:33 pm - video chat agent arrived, asked questions, started chat immediately
2:40 pm - done with video chat, into queue for advance selections
2:46 pm - chat agent arrived
3:30 pm - finished


----------



## MKTokyo

MKTokyo said:


> My family member's experience:
> 
> 8:35 am - into the queue
> 2:25 pm - "Your message has been transferred to our Video Chat Pre-Registration Team" (no gatekeeper)
> 2:33 pm - video chat agent arrived, asked questions, started chat immediately
> 2:40 pm - done with video chat, into queue for advance selections
> 2:46 pm - chat agent arrived
> 3:30 pm - finished


I'm a little surprised - I can see the selections in MDE and they booked through 12/12. I thought the chat agents would only do 30 days out? Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## CJN

MKTokyo said:


> My family member's experience:
> 
> 8:35 am - into the queue
> 2:25 pm - "Your message has been transferred to our Video Chat Pre-Registration Team" (no gatekeeper)
> 2:33 pm - video chat agent arrived, asked questions, started chat immediately
> 2:40 pm - done with video chat, into queue for advance selections
> 2:46 pm - chat agent arrived
> 3:30 pm - finished



Your times are very close to what mine were today - about seven hours. Thankfully once the process actually started there wasn’t much delay between steps.


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> Well, I got online at 6:00 CT (7 ET) and got in queue to do pre-registration using my Chromebook.  After 1-1/2 hours, agent came on, and we filled out forms for each person in my party.  He passed me on to the next agent, who picked up about an hour later.  That person could not get my video chat to work despite trying everything she knew, and told me I'd have to try again with a different device.
> 
> So, I logged in with my laptop at 9:41 CT and am still waiting for the first agent to pick up (over 5 hours!).
> 
> This system is anything but customer friendly.  Will update if/when anyone ever even picks up.


Reply to my above post (all times are Central Zone):

Yesterday, after the fiasco with my first call, I got on again at 9:41, and finally gave up after 5-1/2 hours - for a total of over 11 hours wasted while simply WAITING for someone to pick up.

Today, I again got into the queue at 6:01 (CDT), and waited until 7:19 when  the first agent picked up.  After filling out the same forms from yesterday for my parties information, he then put me into the video chat queue at 7:32, and I'm still waiting over 2 hours later for someone to pickup.

I just don't see how this is acceptable to anyone...  pardon my frustration.  This is really a terrible customer experience.  

While the CMs are pleasant and very helpful when you finally do get to chat with them, the amount of time wasted really seems like they are caught in the middle of a very poorly designed process.


----------



## Splashboat

MKTokyo said:


> I'm a little surprised - I can see the selections in MDE and they booked through 12/12. I thought the chat agents would only do 30 days out? Maybe I misunderstood.


We have been waiting until 30 days from our last day. Are you saying that has changed?


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> Reply to my above post (all times are Central Zone):
> 
> Yesterday, after the fiasco with my first call, I got on again at 9:41, and finally gave up after 5-1/2 hours - for a total of over 11 hours wasted while simply WAITING for someone to pick up.
> 
> Today, I again got into the queue at 6:01 (CDT), and waited until 7:19 when  the first agent picked up.  After filling out the same forms from yesterday for my parties information, he then put me into the video chat queue at 7:32, and I'm still waiting over 2 hours later for someone to pickup.
> 
> I just don't see how this is acceptable to anyone...  pardon my frustration.  This is really a terrible customer experience.
> 
> While the CMs are pleasant and very helpful when you finally do get to chat with them, the amount of time wasted really seems like they are caught in the middle of a very poorly designed process.


Once again after 4 hours today (after 11 hours yesterday) I was unable to get  a video to work.  Agent tried sending several times, and something must be blocking on my computer. 

For those who have been successful, what browser are you using - I was using Chrome this time, and she claimed many are having trouble with Chrome. 

Very frustrated - any ideas are welcome.


----------



## MKTokyo

Splashboat said:


> We have been waiting until 30 days from our last day. Are you saying that has changed?


I'm not sure? I told them I read it was 30 days and they said they were able to book length of stay. This is not my DAS but I can see it in MDE and absolutely they have bookings farther than 30 days out.


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> Once again after 4 hours today (after 11 hours yesterday) I was unable to get  a video to work.  Agent tried sending several times, and something must be blocking on my computer.
> 
> For those who have been successful, what browser are you using - I was using Chrome this time, and she claimed many are having trouble with Chrome.
> 
> Very frustrated - any ideas are welcome.


Another day, another 6 hours wasted trying to get the video chat portion of the pre-registration to connect. 

Today, I used my Windows 10 laptop with Edge browser, turned off pop-up blocker, and cookie blocker, camera and microphone both confirmed to be ON, and logged in to the Disney Website...  agent again tried several times to send invitation, but never got any kind of response and I never saw it.  The forms portion of the online chat works fine... I receive the form, fill it out, and submit.  But there is something wonky about the video invitation.

Yesterday, I tried having my daughter invite me to a zoom meeting, which while different in that it uses email to deliver the invitation, I knew my camera and microphone worked fine.

So for anyone keeping track... that's now 23 hours I have spent waiting by my browser, occasionally  communicating with very well meaning CMs in small intervals, without success.  At the end of each call, they had to move on to the next caller and could only suggest "trying again with a different device".

So far, I've tried my brand new Chromebook (fail), my laptop using Chrome as the browser (fail), and my laptop with Edge as the browser (fail).

If it wasn't 6 hours of waiting before you know whether a different device/browser/whatever will actually work, I would try with my daughter's IPad.... 

Tomorrow I will try to see if I can reach a Disney Tech Support person to help try to figure it out.


----------



## Liquidice

jlundeen said:


> Another day, another 6 hours wasted trying to get the video chat portion of the pre-registration to connect.
> 
> Today, I used my Windows 10 laptop with Edge browser, turned off pop-up blocker, and cookie blocker, camera and microphone both confirmed to be ON, and logged in to the Disney Website...  agent again tried several times to send invitation, but never got any kind of response and I never saw it.  The forms portion of the online chat works fine... I receive the form, fill it out, and submit.  But there is something wonky about the video invitation.
> 
> Yesterday, I tried having my daughter invite me to a zoom meeting, which while different in that it uses email to deliver the invitation, I knew my camera and microphone worked fine.
> 
> So for anyone keeping track... that's now 23 hours I have spent waiting by my browser, occasionally  communicating with very well meaning CMs in small intervals, without success.  At the end of each call, they had to move on to the next caller and could only suggest "trying again with a different device".
> 
> So far, I've tried my brand new Chromebook (fail), my laptop using Chrome as the browser (fail), and my laptop with Edge as the browser (fail).
> 
> If it wasn't 6 hours of waiting before you know whether a different device/browser/whatever will actually work, I would try with my daughter's IPad....
> 
> Tomorrow I will try to see if I can reach a Disney Tech Support person to help try to figure it out.



That is weird - I used Microsoft Edge too and it worked fine for me.  When you are on the Disneyworld.com website, if you click on the "lock" icon, does it show Camera and Microphone permissions as Allow?

Here is how mine is setup for Microsoft Edge:


----------



## jlundeen

Liquidice said:


> That is weird - I used Microsoft Edge too and it worked fine for me.  When you are on the Disneyworld.com website, if you click on the "lock" icon, does it show Camera and Microphone permissions as Allow?
> 
> Here is how mine is setup for Microsoft Edge:
> 
> View attachment 620579


THANK YOU... some of these were set to ASK here, even though my network setting were set to ALLOW for camera and microphone.....  I guess that mean I have to endure another ?? hours seeing if this works....  

I appreciate it, I never knew this display was here!!


----------



## Liquidice

jlundeen said:


> THANK YOU... some of these were set to ASK here, even though my network setting were set to ALLOW for camera and microphone.....  I guess that mean I have to endure another ?? hours seeing if this works....
> 
> I appreciate it, I never knew this display was here!!



If they were set to ASK, the browser should have had a popup saying something like "disneyworld.disney.go.com wants to use your Microphone?" and then a button to click to allow it and a similar message for your webcam.  But its easy to miss seeing the popup and sometimes I've also seen it appear as a "tooltip" in other words a message appearing under the address bar that is much easier to miss. If you set these to "Allow" like I have set - it will work without prompting you to ask if you're sure you want to use it.

With that said, its possible changing these could solve your problem with the video chat.

If you have any kind of advanced antivirus protection that also monitors your web traffic, it is feasible that is also blocking the video chat too - you might see if you can temporarily disable any kind of Internet protection on your virus scan software.


----------



## jlundeen

I wonder if also the settings for the website override the settings for the network. I know I went into the network settings and disable the pop-up for the call, but reset it after the call. When I went into the site settings like you showed above, that was also blocked. But it may have been set that way as a default. I reset it to allow on the website, and then went back and looked at my network settings, which were still set to blocked. I went back and checked the website again after that, and it still had it as allow. 

So I just wonder if the site settings override the default network settings on an individual website.  

Thanks...I'll report back after another try.


----------



## wishesdocometrue

Just to give everyone an update on my experience today.. I started chat at 9:58(clicking the start button) and even responded "ok" to the blurb telling me that they were experiencing long wait times and continue to wait to pre-register.... and here I still sit at 5:26 waiting for someone to come on chat!! This is utter craziness!


----------



## wishesdocometrue

wishesdocometrue said:


> Just to give everyone an update on my experience today.. I started chat at 9:58(clicking the start button) and even responded "ok" to the blurb telling me that they were experiencing long wait times and continue to wait to pre-register.... and here I still sit at 5:26 waiting for someone to come on chat!! This is utter craziness!


Just wanted to give an update to my experience....Finally at 9:06 "THOR" texted back.. and texted me the form to fill out did that and almost immediately was transferred to "HOLLY" she then asked me my email that's associated with my MDE which I gave her. Then she comes back and says I can't help you as it seems there are multiple accounts associated with that email and to call IT( and then gives me the generic Disney number) to call tomorrow, and once that is straightened out I can then pre-register...really after 11 hours I have to call IT then start the process again...I think I will wait until we are there and spend 5 minutes at GS!!


----------



## SarahC97

wishesdocometrue said:


> Just wanted to give an update to my experience....Finally at 9:06 "THOR" texted back.. and texted me the form to fill out did that and almost immediately was transferred to "HOLLY" she then asked me my email that's associated with my MDE which I gave her. Then she comes back and says I can't help you as it seems there are multiple accounts associated with that email and to call IT( and then gives me the generic Disney number) to call tomorrow, and once that is straightened out I can then pre-register...really after 11 hours I have to call IT then start the process again...I think I will wait until we are there and spend 5 minutes at GS!!


That's nuts! If I were you, I agree, I'd just wait until you get there. The pre-selections don't seem worth all this trouble!


----------



## SueM in MN

MKTokyo said:


> I'm a little surprised - I can see the selections in MDE and they booked through 12/12. I thought the chat agents would only do 30 days out? Maybe I misunderstood.


The WDW website DAS information still says all park days must be between 30 and 2 days from the live chat.


Splashboat said:


> We have been waiting until 30 days from our last day. Are you saying that has changed?


it still says the same thing on the website - my *bold*
« During the registration chat, you will be able to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences using our new DAS Advance planning option (you may also make additional DAS selections on the day of your visit). *Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat. »*



MKTokyo said:


> I'm not sure? I told them I read it was 30 days and they said they were able to book length of stay. This is not my DAS but I can see it in MDE and absolutely they have bookings farther than 30 days out.


It does still say 30 days on the WDW website, but I wonder if they are booking the DAS Advance Selections for length of stay when guests have a WDW resort reservation linked on My Disney Experience app. Just from things I’ve read, people have been calling back again to get further out days, so doing length of stay might decrease the number of call backs. I can’t imagine a lot of people are staying more than 30 days at a WDW resort at a time, so it can’t involve a large number of people.


----------



## wishesdocometrue

SarahC97 said:


> That's nuts! If I were you, I agree, I'd just wait until you get there. The pre-selections don't seem worth all this trouble!


At this point that is what I will probably do. He's had the DAS for many years so it won't be a problem just very frustrating. And I will call IT this week to straighten that out as it also seems I have double family members linked as well!!


----------



## jlundeen

Well, another 5 hours spent today, and finally talked to the video chat agent, Ronald.  He tried his best to figure out what is blocking the invitation from them.  We looked at every setting we could find, including my antivirus internet connections and there was just nothing we could find.  

So, I'll try calling IT Technical support - but of course get the message "we're sorry, all circuits are busy now, please try your call later".  

So...total hours spent on this "great advancement" over the last 4 days is:* 27-1/2*

So many other things I could have been doing instead of waiting around for this horrendous "Great Advancement!"


----------



## Liquidice

jlundeen said:


> Well, another 5 hours spent today, and finally talked to the video chat agent, Ronald.  He tried his best to figure out what is blocking the invitation from them.  We looked at every setting we could find, including my antivirus internet connections and there was just nothing we could find.
> 
> So, I'll try calling IT Technical support - but of course get the message "we're sorry, all circuits are busy now, please try your call later".
> 
> So...total hours spent on this "great advancement" over the last 4 days is:* 27-1/2*
> 
> So many other things I could have been doing instead of waiting around for this horrendous "Great Advancement!"



Sorry it still isn't working for you, I was really hoping the "Allow" for Microphone and Video would help.


----------



## sandlsmom

Started the chat at 11:17 this morning and STILL nothing. Going on 8 hours. They shut down in 2 hours!


----------



## Splashboat

sandlsmom said:


> Started the chat at 11:17 this morning and STILL nothing. Going on 8 hours. They shut down in 2 hours!


They disconnected me at 8:30 last night, after 7 hours


----------



## sandlsmom

Yep, as I figured, they shut down the lines after we waited for 10 hours 
What on earth are they doing to cause such long waits? Isn't it just an explanation on why you need DAS? Are they wanting everyone's life stories or something?


----------



## jlundeen

The latest wrinkle?  Clicking on the Chat button takes you not to the chat window, but instead to the Disney.com website home page...   I didn't think that this could be any more frustrating, but yet, they have found a way to mess it up even more,


----------



## Splashboat

jlundeen said:


> The latest wrinkle?  Clicking on the Chat button takes you not to the chat window, but instead to the Disney.com website home page...   I didn't think that this could be any more frustrating, but yet, they have found a way to mess it up even more,


I got the same thing this morning from my Chromebook. (Got out and back in several times but always the same)
So I got on my phone and after 20 minutes waiting for a chat to start, an error message popped up and knocked me out. I was able to get back in on my phone and it put me back to my initial wait time of 7:17 but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## jlundeen

Splashboat said:


> I got the same thing this morning from my Chromebook. (Got out and back in several times but always the same)
> So I got on my phone and after 20 minutes waiting for a chat to start, an error message popped up and knocked me out. I was able to get back in on my phone and it put me back to my initial wait time of 7:17 but I'm not optimistic.


I sure hope you have better luck than I did, I have tried on all of my devices including my phone and I still get routed to the Disney.com website. I've rebooted, dumped my cache, and logged again in to refresh. I'm just not sure what else I can do. It has to be on Disney's end.


----------



## Splashboat

jlundeen said:


> I sure hope you have better luck than I did, I have tried on all of my devices including my phone and I still get routed to the Disney.com website. I've rebooted, dumped my cache, and logged again in to refresh. I'm just not sure what else I can do. It has to be on Disney's end.


I got knocked out with an error message again but when I went back in I was able to get into my original chat time. I am going to keep waiting because this is my morning off and my son is with me. I will post back if it worked or if it was all for nothing.  Seems odd that so many others have had no issues connecting.


----------



## Splashboat

Just tried to call technical support while I wait and the estimated wait time is 149 minutes.


----------



## jlundeen

Personally, I think that they have severely under-staffed this.  In the 5 times that I have now tried - unsuccessfully - I have gotten the same 1st agent (Nathaniel) 4 times.  Maybe they were caught thinking not that many would want to take advantage of this, but for whatever reason, I would not put it on the list of Disney's greatest hits.....


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Personally, I think that they have severely under-staffed this.  In the 5 times that I have now tried - unsuccessfully - I have gotten the same 1st agent (Nathaniel) 4 times.  Maybe they were caught thinking not that many would want to take advantage of this, but for whatever reason, I would not put it on the list of Disney's greatest hits.....


someone posted on another thread they were told that 800 virtual chats were being processed per day. I think there were not enough people to handle the volume and I think they started with too big of a time period - people coming to a park in the next 2-30 days is a big number


----------



## Splashboat

I am waiting for the video chat portion but I keep getting an error message and need to sign back in. (Waiting for the video chat for 15 minutes) Did that happen to anyone else?


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> someone posted on another thread they were told that 800 virtual chats were being processed per day. I think there were not enough people to handle the volume and I think they started with too big of a time period - people coming to a park in the next 2-30 days is a big number


Of those, I wonder how many are successful.... all the way through the process.


----------



## jlundeen

I continually got an error message that said something like "Your verification code has expired. Click below to reload the conversation" with a RELOAD button.  It would reload whether I clicked the button or not...   and yes, I did continually have to re-log in to the Disney site.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Of those, I wonder how many are successful.... all the way through the process.


That was the ones that completed the process.


----------



## Splashboat

I actually got though and was able to finish. I literally got kicked off during the chat while setting up choices twice but when I logged back in I was able to get right back into the same chat. Took just about 3 hours from getting in this morning but I am all set. Good Luck!!


----------



## sandlsmom

SUCCESS!!  My husband got up and went to the screen he still had up from when they closed on him last night and hit start. It showed as processing until they opened at 7am. He was in chat by 7:45 which took all of 2 minutes. Then he was transferred to the text chat for pre-selection. All together he was probably on the phone for around 2 hours but that included being in the window prior to them opening. MUCH better than the 10 hours yesterday!!


----------



## jlundeen

I still cannot get the REQUEST VIDEO CHAT to launch the chat window.... anyone else still getting that?  I've rebooted, dumped cache, tried two different browsers, 3 different devices, 2 different WiFi..... 

Probably too late in the day now even if it does finally open....


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> I still cannot get the REQUEST VIDEO CHAT to launch the chat window.... anyone else still getting that?  I've rebooted, dumped cache, tried two different browsers, 3 different devices, 2 different WiFi.....
> 
> Probably too late in the day now even if it does finally open....




UPDATE:  Tried calling Disney Help Desk... they said they had gotten  few other calls on this, and they cannot fix it - it needs the IT Gurus to do something, so she took my name, number and email and hopefully can escalate it so maybe it will get fixed with a little pixie dust overnight....  I'll let everyone know if/when I can get in again. 

Hope everyone else who is trying is having success!


----------



## Splashboat

jlundeen said:


> UPDATE:  Tried calling Disney Help Desk... they said they had gotten  few other calls on this, and they cannot fix it - it needs the IT Gurus to do something, so she took my name, number and email and hopefully can escalate it so maybe it will get fixed with a little pixie dust overnight....  I'll let everyone know if/when I can get in again.
> 
> Hope everyone else who is trying is having success!


I feel your pain. Fingers crossed after all your attempts I hope they can help out.


----------



## caitlinlikesgames

Has anyone had them respond when the person the DAS is for isn't there?  If so, how do they handle it?

Background:  This is my third day trying to connect via chat.  The first day I started at 4pm, when our DAS-eligible family member got home from school, but they cut me off for the day at 10 something.  Yesterday I tried to get a head start and signed on around 10:30am, but I missed a response at 4:30pm because, you know, life?  I rejoined right away but got cut off after 10pm again.  Today I'm trying to get a head start and started chat at 7:30am, but if DAS-eligible family member is still at school and they respond, I'm wondering if they'll help in some way other than starting chat queue all over again.


----------



## jlundeen

I know you are all sick of seeing me here....  and believe me, I'm sick of posting my connection issues...  sorry... skip if I'm too annoying....    Grasping at any idea or thought here.  Trip is 17 days.....

Can I ask what kind of devices folks are using right now that is actually getting the Chat session screen to come up when they hit "Request Video Chat?" 

I'm using desktop with Google Chrome, have also tried Windows Edge.  And I even tried an incognito session to see if it would work to get me in....  I tried on tablets, phone and Chromebook... all Android or Google products. 

Tried from home wifi, over phone, and from computer repair shop wifi.....I even had a family member try their account....

Still today getting the Disney.com home page when I try to initiate the chat.  Helpdesk yesterday was no help, wrote to the Disability email - they MAY get back to me within two weeks...

Anyway - just wondering if the Apple products are more successful?


----------



## caitlinlikesgames

jlundeen said:


> I know you are all sick of seeing me here....  and believe me, I'm sick of posting my connection issues...  sorry... skip if I'm too annoying....    Grasping at any idea or thought here.  Trip is 17 days.....
> 
> Can I ask what kind of devices folks are using right now that is actually getting the Chat session screen to come up when they hit "Request Video Chat?"
> 
> I'm using desktop with Google Chrome, have also tried Windows Edge.  And I even tried an incognito session to see if it would work to get me in....  I tried on tablets, phone and Chromebook... all Android or Google products.
> 
> Tried from home wifi, over phone, and from computer repair shop wifi.....I even had a family member try their account....
> 
> Still today getting the Disney.com home page when I try to initiate the chat.  Helpdesk yesterday was no help, wrote to the Disability email - they MAY get back to me within two weeks...
> 
> Anyway - just wondering if the Apple products are more successful?



Chrome on my PC


----------



## SarahC97

jlundeen said:


> I know you are all sick of seeing me here....  and believe me, I'm sick of posting my connection issues...  sorry... skip if I'm too annoying....    Grasping at any idea or thought here.  Trip is 17 days.....
> 
> Can I ask what kind of devices folks are using right now that is actually getting the Chat session screen to come up when they hit "Request Video Chat?"
> 
> I'm using desktop with Google Chrome, have also tried Windows Edge.  And I even tried an incognito session to see if it would work to get me in....  I tried on tablets, phone and Chromebook... all Android or Google products.
> 
> Tried from home wifi, over phone, and from computer repair shop wifi.....I even had a family member try their account....
> 
> Still today getting the Disney.com home page when I try to initiate the chat.  Helpdesk yesterday was no help, wrote to the Disability email - they MAY get back to me within two weeks...
> 
> Anyway - just wondering if the Apple products are more successful?


I used my Android phone with chrome.


----------



## SueM in MN

I have a laptop assigned from work, which I use for nothing but work. IT from work has indicated Windows Edge browser has issues with some websites. 
I don’t remember if anyone posted about trying Firefox, but it’s another option that might work.

I’ve also heard that a VPN (Virtual Personal Network), spam blockers and cookie blockers might interfere with logging into the video chat. I know some people have not been able to get in when tried using a computer assigned to them for work or to their child from school. Some have blocks on to only allow signing into ‘approved’ networks.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Ok i Give up! I’m thinking we should be ok with buying the genie+.  During 5 days visiting parks first thing in morning the end of Sept was able to ride a total of 4 rides. Finally went to Guest services on 6th and last morning and was given a DAS and was able to ride 4 rides on our 6th and last day.  Not doing any “headliners” or any roller coasters....actually only able to do several rides so wanted to be able to ride PP and HM a few times and with Genie+ you can only do each ride one time...but I’ve already spent 3 days trying online....


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> Ok i Give up!


I'm sorry it's been such a challenge to get the Advanced DAS registration - that's really unacceptable on WDW's part.  

I suggest you get DAS when you arrive - your first day in a park.  It will work pretty much like earlier this fall except you can obtain the DAS Return Time via the app now.  If you want to do repeat rides, and you have the budget for Genie+, you can double-up:  get a DAS return time, get a Genie+ time, even get another DAS return time after using the first.  Yes you can only use the Genie+ once per attraction but you can use DAS multiple times.  

Good luck!


----------



## Lsdolphin

lanejudy said:


> I'm sorry it's been such a challenge to get the Advanced DAS registration - that's really unacceptable on WDW's part.
> 
> I suggest you get DAS when you arrive - your first day in a park.  It will work pretty much like earlier this fall except you can obtain the DAS Return Time via the app now.  If you want to do repeat rides, and you have the budget for Genie+, you can double-up:  get a DAS return time, get a Genie+ time, even get another DAS return time after using the first.  Yes you can only use the Genie+ once per attraction but you can use DAS multiple times.
> 
> Good luck!



thank you! We arrive on 11/30 and that’s exactly what I’ll do if I find we actually do need the DAS after I buy the Genie+ which I’d rather do than request a DAS if we can do without...


----------



## jenny8484

Can someone explain how it will work for rides that require a boarding group and DAS? We really want to go on Rise of the Resistance. I know you had to log on when the park opens to get a boarding group.


----------



## Splashboat

jlundeen said:


> I know you are all sick of seeing me here....  and believe me, I'm sick of posting my connection issues...  sorry... skip if I'm too annoying....    Grasping at any idea or thought here.  Trip is 17 days.....
> 
> Can I ask what kind of devices folks are using right now that is actually getting the Chat session screen to come up when they hit "Request Video Chat?"
> 
> I'm using desktop with Google Chrome, have also tried Windows Edge.  And I even tried an incognito session to see if it would work to get me in....  I tried on tablets, phone and Chromebook... all Android or Google products.
> 
> Tried from home wifi, over phone, and from computer repair shop wifi.....I even had a family member try their account....
> 
> Still today getting the Disney.com home page when I try to initiate the chat.  Helpdesk yesterday was no help, wrote to the Disability email - they MAY get back to me within two weeks...
> 
> Anyway - just wondering if the Apple products are more successful?


I was able to do it from my iphone. Actually checked back today hoping you had good news to report


----------



## SueM in MN

jenny8484 said:


> Can someone explain how it will work for rides that require a boarding group and DAS? We really want to go on Rise of the Resistance. I know you had to log on when the park opens to get a boarding group.


Rise of the Resistance is no longer using Virtual queue/ Boarding groups. It stopped on September 23. Guests wanting to ride it can choose to pay for the Individual Lightning Lane. There is also a Standby Wait line; since there is a posted wait time, guests using DAS are able to get a DAS Return Time. 

The only attraction currently using Virtual Queue/Boarding Groups is Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure. Disney has noted that Virtual Queues may be added or stopped for attractions depending on crowd levels.

At this point, EVERY guest who wants to ride Remy needs to get into the Virtual queue; this includes guests using DAS. They still must get into the Virtual queue; DAS is used AFTER the Boarding group is called.
The first opportunity to join the queue from My Disney Experience is at 7am on the day of visit. For that, you need to have a Park Reservation for EPCOT, but don’t need to be in the park. The 7am reservations tend to fill pretty quickly, so they may be closed a few minutes after 7.

The next opportunity to sign up is at 1pm in EPCOT. The 1pm Virtual queue may fill up quickly; if any spots are left after 1pm, the Virtual queue signup area on the My Disney Experience app will still show up and it will be listed on the status boards near the blue Guest Experience umbrellas (the CMs there can also help you sign up).

If they add back any Virtusl queues, they would work the same.


----------



## sandlsmom

jlundeen said:


> I know you are all sick of seeing me here....  and believe me, I'm sick of posting my connection issues...  sorry... skip if I'm too annoying....    Grasping at any idea or thought here.  Trip is 17 days.....
> 
> Can I ask what kind of devices folks are using right now that is actually getting the Chat session screen to come up when they hit "Request Video Chat?"
> 
> I'm using desktop with Google Chrome, have also tried Windows Edge.  And I even tried an incognito session to see if it would work to get me in....  I tried on tablets, phone and Chromebook... all Android or Google products.
> 
> Tried from home wifi, over phone, and from computer repair shop wifi.....I even had a family member try their account....
> 
> Still today getting the Disney.com home page when I try to initiate the chat.  Helpdesk yesterday was no help, wrote to the Disability email - they MAY get back to me within two weeks...
> 
> Anyway - just wondering if the Apple products are more successful?



My husband just used his phone over our wifi. He has a Samsung Galaxy and used the Disney app.


----------



## jlundeen

Has anyone used Firefox as a browser? I have uninstalled and reinstalled Chrome about 20 times, and I'm still not getting anywhere. I did try it on my daughter's Ipad today and if Firefox is not an option for using it with my laptop, I will go back to her house and do it on her iPad.


----------



## zumbergc

jlundeen said:


> Has anyone used Firefox as a browser? I have uninstalled and reinstalled Chrome about 20 times, and I'm still not getting anywhere. I did try it on my daughter's Ipad today and if Firefox is not an option for using it with my laptop, I will go back to her house and do it on her iPad.


Yes I used firefox as a browser.  I turned my pop-up blocker off because i didn't know if that would cause issues.  It was a 4 hour wait then another hour to do all the stuff.  I did this on a sunday evening.


----------



## DisSurfer878

SueM in MN said:


> Rise of the Resistance is no longer using Virtual queue/ Boarding groups. It stopped on September 23. Guests wanting to ride it can choose to pay for the Individual Lightning Lane. There is also a Standby Wait line; since there is a posted wait time, guests using DAS are able to get a DAS Return Time.
> 
> The only attraction currently using Virtual Queue/Boarding Groups is Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure. Disney has noted that Virtual Queues may be added or stopped for attractions depending on crowd levels.


DisneyLAND is still using the boarding group for Rise. That's really important so people don't get confused.


----------



## SueM in MN

That’s true, but has DisneyLand rolled out Genie yet?


----------



## Liquidice

jlundeen said:


> Has anyone used Firefox as a browser? I have uninstalled and reinstalled Chrome about 20 times, and I'm still not getting anywhere. I did try it on my daughter's Ipad today and if Firefox is not an option for using it with my laptop, I will go back to her house and do it on her iPad.



If it helps, I am using Microsoft Edge on a Apple Mac Mini M1 computer, with a Logitech C922 Pro Stream Webcam - but I have no antivirus or firewall software installed.  I do have an ad blocking extension installed called uBlock but I disable it for all of the "go.com" websites and I have an HTML5 AutoPlay blocker which I also disabled for Disney websites.

The latest Microsoft Edge browser is based on Chrome, so the two are very similar.

I personally don't think the issue is with the laptop itself that you're using or the browser, I'm guessing that you may have something installed that is causing the issue like an antivirus, antimalware or firewall software that doesn't like however Disney is trying to do the video chat.

An iPad might work better since it doesn't have any antivirus software on it or anything - but the problem with tablets and phones is they tend to turn off things when they think you're idling - the chat requires a constant network connection to hold your place in line, if you disconnect for a short time, it tends to reconnect and you'll maintain your place in line .. but it basically means plugging in the ipad, leaving the display on all the time and constantly sending a message - say every 5 minutes through the chat to maintain the connection.


----------



## DisSurfer878

SueM in MN said:


> That’s true, but has DisneyLand rolled out Genie yet?


They haven't but a lot of uninformed people think they have. So there's a lot of confusion among people who think the situation is the same on both coasts.


----------



## elledubs

I'm trying to get on today, but the link is missing to get into chat and keeps spinning. I've tried in Chrome, Microsoft Edge, and on my phone. Do you think that Disney CM @ guest services will accommodate the 2 per day Das rides if you spent days trying to get into their ridiculous system? I'm a former CM and we were told to bend over backwards for guests.... this is causing me (and a lot of other people!) so much unnecessary stress since their systems are not capable of doing this process.


----------



## CBMom01

elledubs said:


> I'm trying to get on today, but the link is missing to get into chat and keeps spinning. I've tried in Chrome, Microsoft Edge, and on my phone. Do you think that Disney CM @ guest services will accommodate the 2 per day Das rides if you spent days trying to get into their ridiculous system? I'm a former CM and we were told to bend over backwards for guests.... this is causing me (and a lot of other people!) so much unnecessary stress since their systems are not capable of doing this process.


I’m sure not.


----------



## SarahC97

elledubs said:


> I'm trying to get on today, but the link is missing to get into chat and keeps spinning. I've tried in Chrome, Microsoft Edge, and on my phone. Do you think that Disney CM @ guest services will accommodate the 2 per day Das rides if you spent days trying to get into their ridiculous system? I'm a former CM and we were told to bend over backwards for guests.... this is causing me (and a lot of other people!) so much unnecessary stress since their systems are not capable of doing this process.


No. It's been my understanding that GS CMs won't be able to do anything like that.


----------



## caitlinlikesgames

After three full days in the chat queue, I did get through around 9pm last night and completed the process within an hour.  Some thoughts/tips from my experience:

- I had a lot of trouble with various error messages, spinning wheels, broken pages, and needing to constantly log back in on my computer during all three days (PC, Chrome).  In fact, I missed a CM responding on day 2 and another on day 3 because the page wasn't functioning when they responded.  When I used my android phone and the MDE app chat last night, it worked perfectly, no errors or interruptions.  It even made the message noise when they wrote to me, so you don't need to keep the screen open.
- It was around 6 hours between entering the queue to getting a CM response each of the three times.
- Once a CM wrote in the chat, it was 22 minutes and 18 minutes, respectively, before they closed me out of the queue for not responding.
- I wasn't aware that the two paid lightning lane attractions are not available for preselection (the two pre-selected DAS times per day), but I confirmed that we will be able to use DAS return times for those attractions, except Remy because of the virtual queue.

Good luck, everybody!  It's been brutal, but the CM I video chatted with was so kind and patient, especially considering she must have been at the end of a very long day of frustrated people.


----------



## jlundeen

caitlinlikesgames said:


> After three full days in the chat queue, I did get through around 9pm last night and completed the process within an hour.  Some thoughts/tips from my experience:
> 
> - I had a lot of trouble with various error messages, spinning wheels, broken pages, and needing to constantly log back in on my computer during all three days (PC, Chrome).  In fact, I missed a CM responding on day 2 and another on day 3 because the page wasn't functioning when they responded.  When I used my android phone and the MDE app chat last night, it worked perfectly, no errors or interruptions.  It even made the message noise when they wrote to me, so you don't need to keep the screen open.
> - It was around 6 hours between entering the queue to getting a CM response each of the three times.
> - Once a CM wrote in the chat, it was 22 minutes and 18 minutes, respectively, before they closed me out of the queue for not responding.
> - I wasn't aware that the two paid lightning lane attractions are not available for preselection (the two pre-selected DAS times per day), but I confirmed that we will be able to use DAS return times for those attractions, except Remy because of the virtual queue.
> 
> Good luck, everybody!  It's been brutal, but the CM I video chatted with was so kind and patient, especially considering she must have been at the end of a very long day of frustrated people.


SO glad you were successful!  Whew,....  I'm hopeful if not today at least tomorrow. 

I was up WAY too early to see if I could use FireFox - answer was, not really...  So I packed up and got to DH's house about 7AM(CT) and got on her IPad...  Since I'm not an" I-Device" person at all, I found it very difficult to keep trying to reconnect every time I had to sign in to Disney again....  So....  I abandoned my session again after an hour of struggling with it.  I decided to run past Walmart on the way home and invest in a new little laptop (under $200) but it's got Windows and the Microsoft apps already loaded..  So Since I'm not really happy with the new Chromebook anyway, I will take that back for a refund and keep this cute little laptop instead.

Anyway, I didn't want to clutter up the new device, so I only installed Chrome and set it to NOT share anything with other devices... I figure the cleaner I can keep it until this process is done, the better.

So, I finally got into the chat queue again around 11AM (CT)...  now still waiting...  I really doubt I will see an agent pick up at all today, as I got in so late, but it's giving me a lesson about the chat box and the WDW website....  and re-signing in.... (sometimes the whole box just disappears and I've had to totally start at WDW home screen and wade thru all the pages to get back, and then it still takes a bit to reload....)  And for some reason I am getting a message "Connection Unavailable"... not sure if that's wifi/internet connection or what...  Comes back though... hoping it's not pushing me back to the end of the queue each time.

I'll update again if/when I either get this done or pull the plug for the day... There's a great big beautiful tomorrow...  I have all day then to see if I can get this task done....

Update: pull the plug after 5 hours. We'll start up again right away at 6:00 a.m. our time.


----------



## Cierese

I know there is a lot of issues getting connected, but One question I have is... 

Those that are getting through....has anyone had trouble with times not being available for the rides they want DAS Advance for?


----------



## caitlinlikesgames

Cierese said:


> I know there is a lot of issues getting connected, but One question I have is...
> 
> Those that are getting through....has anyone had trouble with times not being available for the rides they want DAS Advance for?


Per their instructions, I gave them a vague timeframe for each ride I wanted (morning, early afternoon, late afternoon/evening, etc.). For most attractions, they were able to accommodate that.  For a few rides that did not have a time within my vague timeframe request, they gave me three actual times to choose from during other parts of the day.  I was not told that any ride I requested was completely unavailable in 8 days of park reservations.

I would also note that you should check what they book for you while they are still on chat.  It appears in "my plans" in real time as they book.  They booked 2 attractions with the same start time as my pre-existing ADRs, and I had to notice that and ask them to reschedule.  Otherwise I would have had to go back into chat another time to fix it.


----------



## SillyBoat

Is there a special telephone number you need to call to start the process for DAS? If not how do you start the process? Thank You


----------



## lanejudy

SillyBoat said:


> Is there a special telephone number you need to call to start the process for DAS? If not how do you start the process? Thank You


There is a link about half-way down the page on WDW's website:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disability-access-service/register/
This is also included in the first post of this thread.


----------



## SueM in MN

SillyBoat said:


> Is there a special telephone number you need to call to start the process for DAS? If not how do you start the process? Thank You


lanejudy posted the website link before I got to it.
There is also a lot of information collected in the first post of this thread.

Even though it goes to the same website link, some people have reported good luck with using the links in the My Disney Experience app. Sign into your account in the app, then tap the 3 lines in the right side of the bottom menu.
That will open a page of options - scroll down to Accessibility and tap that. 


The Accessibility section has a lot of links to general information on the Disney website.
Tap the Disability Access Service tile to get to the DAS registration info.



The webpage that opens actually has 2 registration links - both go to the same place on the WDW website.


----------



## jlundeen

Well, 9th time trying was the charm!!  I was able to get in, and book my pre-selections this morning.  Took about 3-1/3+ hours from initial join at 6:02 (CT).  WHEW!!!

2 things I learned today:  

*Onsite* guests will now be able to initiate the video chat at 30 days from *FIRST* park.  Just like ADRs, you can book for your *whole stay*, rather than waiting until 30 days prior to LAST day.
Also, shows are no longer part of the pre-selections - For example, in AK, Festival of the Lion King and Animation  Experience cannot be selected.


----------



## SarahC97

jlundeen said:


> Well, 9th time trying was the charm!!  I was able to get in, and book my pre-selections this morning.  Took about 3-1/3+ hours from initial join at 6:02 (CT).  WHEW!!!
> 
> 2 things I learned today:
> 
> *Onsite* guests will now be able to initiate the video chat at 30 days from *FIRST* park.  Just like ADRs, you can book for your *whole stay*, rather than waiting until 30 days prior to LAST day.
> Also, shows are no longer part of the pre-selections - For example, in AK, Festival of the Lion King and Animation  Experience cannot be selected.


Hallelujah! Glad you finally got through!


----------



## 626ohana

SueM in MN said:


> That’s true, but has DisneyLand rolled out Genie yet?


No Genie/+ yet over here at Disneyland (as of 11/12/21)…but updates that have occurred:

1) Web Slingers (@Dca) has standby queue now (they have “paused” virtual/Boarding groups for the time being).

2) ROTR is still using virtual BG (every morning starting @7am if Reservation is for DL)

3) Small World experienced a “flooding” that has delayed attraction’s reopening w/holiday overlay.

4) holiday food festival starts today @Dca & Disney will allow Guests that had “unused tabs” from their “2020 Sip n Savor Pass” to be accepted “this one time”…just make sure tabs are still attached to the original 2020 lanyard pass


----------



## CBMom01

Do I understand right? no advance registration for Fancy Rides?

edited: the only ride with special DAS rules is Remy?


----------



## SueM in MN

CBMom01 said:


> Do I understand right? no advance registration for Fancy Rides?
> 
> edited: the only ride with special DAS rules is Remy?


For WDW, the Individual Lightning Lane (individual pay) attractions are not available for DAS Advance Selection. Guests who complete the video DAS registration will be able to choose from a selection of the Genie+ Lightning Lane attractions - not all attractions or times may be available to choose. Some people have posted recently they were told the live shows (like Festival of the Lion King) are not available.

This screenshot from the WDW website Genie informations shows which are Individual Lightning Lane Attractions.


At this point, Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure is the only attraction with a Virtual queue.
All guests must join a Virtual queue in order to ride. When their Boarding group is called, guests registered for DAS talk to a CM at the entrance and are able to enter with a short wait.
This is a link to the WDW website page about Virtual queues  and how to join.

Guests can get a DAS Return Time for Lightning Lane attractions that have a Standby line the same as any other attraction.


----------



## SmyleyMom

Got my DAS today via video chat. My times for anyone that’s interested:

6:04 Central: Enter chat queue
8:19 Central: Cast member asks a few questions via chat
8:22 Central: Transferred to Video Chat queue
10:40 Central: Video chat cast member responds for first time and then starts video chat
10:51 Central: Transferred to DAS planning cast member. 
11:04 Central:  All done!!

So 5 hours from start to finish. It was not fun as it would make you log back in every 30 mins and I had the hardest time getting the chat to reconnect when it did that. One time it took me 20 mins to get it reloaded. Panicking the whole time that I’d have to start over!  That being said, I’m glad it’s done and my pre-selections are booked.


----------



## dismom57

Done, it was less time than I expected and I did get everything  I wanted, during the windows I wanted.  The logging in and out was definitely annoying.  I opened on browser (PC and Chrome) and my iPhone.  Phone eventually froze.

7:00 am log in
8:12 am filled in the form for accessing reservations etc
9:10 am video chat
9:17 am immediately picked up by a planner, typed in my wish list
9:49 am finished


----------



## Splashboat

We have 2 family members that always travel with us. We were not sure if they were coming until today (They just purchased their tickets as well)
So, when I made the advanced passes I could not get them added. Does anyone know how Disney will address adding them after we get there? I am assuming they can't get on the passes we prescheduled but I am hooping they can come with us on any others we ride when we are there. Just not sure if the system would make a distinction and it is going to be terrible if we can't go on any with them (we are not park commandos and usually just spend a few hours at a time in the parks.


----------



## jlundeen

I think I've seen it reported that you can change your party/scheduled attractions up to two days prior to that scheduled day, depending on availability.  You could log into the  REQUEST VIDEO CHAT again to ask, I guess... .


----------



## Splashboat

jlundeen said:


> I think I've seen it reported that you can change your party/scheduled attractions up to two days prior to that scheduled day, depending on availability.  You could log into the  REQUEST VIDEO CHAT again to ask, I guess... .


After all the hours I spent already


----------



## rick1zoo2

We are currently at WDW and finding that we are not using most of the advance DAS selections that we made, but instead having a lot of success with getting DAS return times from the app. I think it is because we are able to progress through the attractions faster than we thought, especially when using Genie+.
Also, we found out at guest services that you cannot have your picture changed. My wife saw hers when tapping into a ride and just hates it. She wasn’t expecting the video chat to go through (hours on hold the day before) and was still in her robe, not ready for the day yet.

We may just go back to getting the DAS in person, the advanced selections just not worth the stress of the video chat.


----------



## jenny8484

SueM in MN said:


> Rise of the Resistance is no longer using Virtual queue/ Boarding groups. It stopped on September 23. Guests wanting to ride it can choose to pay for the Individual Lightning Lane. There is also a Standby Wait line; since there is a posted wait time, guests using DAS are able to get a DAS Return Time.
> 
> The only attraction currently using Virtual Queue/Boarding Groups is Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure. Disney has noted that Virtual Queues may be added or stopped for attractions depending on crowd levels.
> 
> At this point, EVERY guest who wants to ride Remy needs to get into the Virtual queue; this includes guests using DAS. They still must get into the Virtual queue; DAS is used AFTER the Boarding group is called.
> The first opportunity to join the queue from My Disney Experience is at 7am on the day of visit. For that, you need to have a Park Reservation for EPCOT, but don’t need to be in the park. The 7am reservations tend to fill pretty quickly, so they may be closed a few minutes after 7.
> 
> The next opportunity to sign up is at 1pm in EPCOT. The 1pm Virtual queue may fill up quickly; if any spots are left after 1pm, the Virtual queue signup area on the My Disney Experience app will still show up and it will be listed on the status boards near the blue Guest Experience umbrellas (the CMs there can also help you sign up).
> 
> If they add back any Virtusl queues, they would work the same.


Thank you so much! So if I am able to secure a virtual queue time for Remy, at that point would you reserve a DAS time for that ride? Or do you just tell the CM at the ride you have DAS?


----------



## SarahC97

jenny8484 said:


> Thank you so much! So if I am able to secure a virtual queue time for Remy, at that point would you reserve a DAS time for that ride? Or do you just tell the CM at the ride you have DAS?


You tell them you have a DAS when you get called with your virtual queue. They then can send you through the shorter line.


----------



## SueM in MN

jenny8484 said:


> Thank you so much! So if I am able to secure a virtual queue time for Remy, at that point would you reserve a DAS time for that ride? Or do you just tell the CM at the ride you have DAS?


Guests who are using DAS or paying for Individual Lighning Lane access use the Lightning Lane. All other guests use the Virtual queue Standby Lane.

As you approach the attraction, the Standby Lane is on the right and the Lightning Lane is on the left. Let the CM near the entrance know you are using DAS. That CM will scan for DAS and then send you to the CM at the entrance of the Lightning Lane to scan for your Boarding group. Then, your party will be allowed into the Lightning Lane for a short wait. (They may change which CM scans what, but in general, this is how it works).


----------



## Kimly

Online takes forever, we tried only 1 day, and after sitting there for hours I gave up. Went into the park Thursday stood in line for about 10 mins and renewed our DAS.

Online is a great idea, and hope one day is quicker but going in person is better right now imo. Yes, you don’t get to reserve any ahead of time,(and that’s awesome they are doing this) but it’s really not necessary, we are always able to do everything without it. Hopefully, online will work smoother as time goes on.


----------



## Kimly

One thing, I love how you can reserve the times on the App now, that’s amazing!


----------



## Liquidice

Just got back from Disney World for my November trip - picking Return times in the app is wonderful and worked really well for me.  When it didn't work, it was either because the app decided for no good reason to sign me out (signing in fixed it) - or one time I had to close and re-open the app. You must be scanned into the park for the DAS tile to show up though.

The pre-selections also worked great, no issues at all.  Overall the new system is really good imho, I was very happy with it - we personally did not feel the need to buy Genie+ or any ILL$, but if you did - you could ride even more rides this way.

I have another trip planned in December, some interesting observations...

1. When I booked my initial trip, it was just my wife and I.  I told the video chat person that I had a 2nd trip in December with my 2 children too - I should have had him add them to DAS right away even though they were not going in November - this caused an issue when trying to make my pre-selections for my December trip because they had to add my kids.

2. When making my pre-selections for December, they told me they would not allow me to pick times anymore, Nelson told me he would only pick the first available times, I had no choice.

3. My DAS expired 60 days from the first day of my trip in November, *NOT* 60 days from when I registered - so while I registered on 10/12/21, my DAS actually expires on 1/9/2022 (60 days from 11/11/21).  I was worried because my DAS would have expired in the middle of my December trip if it expired 60 days from 10/12/21.  No issues doing all of my pre-selections in this case.

4. Something has changed with Disney's chat feature. 

Timeline today was from 7am - 9:29am to get my pre-selections made, mostly because it took over an hour to add my kids to DAS...
1. Started chat at 7am
2. 7:26am - Chatted with Martini - she confirmed my DAS was good through 1/9/2022 and I did not need to do the video chat - transferred me to pre-selections chat
3. 7:30am - Chatted with Nelson for pre-selections, he told me only first available times, no choice on times - but had issues making my pre-selections due to my kids not being part of my DAS party - put me on "hold" while he was trying to fix this at 7:56am because he could not get someone to help him quickly to add them to my DAS party.
4. 9:20am - Nelson finally came back and said it was fixed and added all of my pre-selections and was done by 9:29am.


----------



## Dispro1

Liquidice said:


> Just got back from Disney World for my November trip - picking Return times in the app is wonderful and worked really well for me.  When it didn't work, it was either because the app decided for no good reason to sign me out (signing in fixed it) - or one time I had to close and re-open the app. You must be scanned into the park for the DAS tile to show up though.
> 
> The pre-selections also worked great, no issues at all.  Overall the new system is really good imho, I was very happy with it - we personally did not feel the need to buy Genie+ or any ILL$, but if you did - you could ride even more rides this way.
> 
> I have another trip planned in December, some interesting observations...
> 
> 1. When I booked my initial trip, it was just my wife and I.  I told the video chat person that I had a 2nd trip in December with my 2 children too - I should have had him add them to DAS right away even though they were not going in November - this caused an issue when trying to make my pre-selections for my December trip because they had to add my kids.
> 
> 2. When making my pre-selections for December, they told me they would not allow me to pick times anymore, Nelson told me he would only pick the first available times, I had no choice.
> 
> 3. My DAS expired 60 days from the first day of my trip in November, *NOT* 60 days from when I registered - so while I registered on 10/12/21, my DAS actually expires on 1/9/2022 (60 days from 11/11/21).  I was worried because my DAS would have expired in the middle of my December trip if it expired 60 days from 10/12/21.  No issues doing all of my pre-selections in this case.
> 
> 4. Something has changed with Disney's chat feature.
> 
> Timeline today was from 7am - 9:29am to get my pre-selections made, mostly because it took over an hour to add my kids to DAS...
> 1. Started chat at 7am
> 2. 7:26am - Chatted with Martini - she confirmed my DAS was good through 1/9/2022 and I did not need to do the video chat - transferred me to pre-selections chat
> 3. 7:30am - Chatted with Nelson for pre-selections, he told me only first available times, no choice on times - but had issues making my pre-selections due to my kids not being part of my DAS party - put me on "hold" while he was trying to fix this at 7:56am because he could not get someone to help him quickly to add them to my DAS party.
> 4. 9:20am - Nelson finally came back and said it was fixed and added all of my pre-selections and was done by 9:29am.


I just returned from Disney too and had a similar experience...making return times in the app was so easy, and the advance passes were extremely helpful!  After seeing your post about making your advance passes for December, I decided (yesterday) to go ahead and try to do mine for the week before Christmas as well using just the planning chat, and I got a chat started with a CM after a minute (so immediately)!  That was at 10:36 central time!  The main difference was that she let me choose between three different times for all the attractions.  I noticed that they were all during a time that we are normally in the park which is for a couple of hours mid day and a short period after dinner (sometimes).  In the mean time, we decided we wanted to change our park passes for one day, so I did another chat at around 9:30 this morning, and I got right through to a CM again!  I was actually just going to ask him the procedure for the advance passes if I wanted to change parks, but he asked me what day I wanted to change and switched the park passes for me and then made the advance passes for the new park!  I really didn't expect that, but that was really helpful since I'm really not good with technology at all!  When he made my passes for the new park, he didn't give me options in time for the advance passes like the CM yesterday, but I noticed he booked them for around the same mid day times we normally go.  He had me check the times in MDE, and one was just a bit earlier than we typically go due to my daughter's chronic migraine issues (she is not the one with DAS) so he adjusted that one to a bit later time.  This is just a guess since as I said I'm not good with technology, but it seems they really are gathering data about when we go to parks and maybe they are using that data to know what times will work for people for the advance passes?  Did you find that to be the case?  I suppose if someone goes to parks for a long time during the day normally, it wouldn't be as obvious, but I'm just curious if they're using that data to try to help speed the process?  I still don't know why I was able to choose times one day but not the other unless they are just starting the new process or it varies depending on the CM you get??   I guess time will tell, but I was shocked to get to the planning chat so quickly since that took at least an hour to get to a chat a month ago (just planning chat not video chat obviously)!  I forgot to mention that my DAS did not become active when I did my initial video chat either which is why it will still be good for my December trip.  When I did the video chat back in October, she asked me if I would be needing DAS before my November trip, and since I didn't she started the effective date on the first day of the November trip.


----------



## Liquidice

Dispro1 said:


> I just returned from Disney too and had a similar experience...making return times in the app was so easy, and the advance passes were extremely helpful!  After seeing your post about making your advance passes for December, I decided (yesterday) to go ahead and try to do mine for the week before Christmas as well using just the planning chat, and I got a chat started with a CM after a minute (so immediately)!  That was at 10:36 central time!  The main difference was that she let me choose between three different times for all the attractions.  I noticed that they were all during a time that we are normally in the park which is for a couple of hours mid day and a short period after dinner (sometimes).  In the mean time, we decided we wanted to change our park passes for one day, so I did another chat at around 9:30 this morning, and I got right through to a CM again!  I was actually just going to ask him the procedure for the advance passes if I wanted to change parks, but he asked me what day I wanted to change and switched the park passes for me and then made the advance passes for the new park!  I really didn't expect that, but that was really helpful since I'm really not good with technology at all!  When he made my passes for the new park, he didn't give me options in time for the advance passes like the CM yesterday, but I noticed he booked them for around the same mid day times we normally go.  He had me check the times in MDE, and one was just a bit earlier than we typically go due to my daughter's chronic migraine issues (she is not the one with DAS) so he adjusted that one to a bit later time.  This is just a guess since as I said I'm not good with technology, but it seems they really are gathering data about when we go to parks and maybe they are using that data to know what times will work for people for the advance passes?  Did you find that to be the case?  I suppose if someone goes to parks for a long time during the day normally, it wouldn't be as obvious, but I'm just curious if they're using that data to try to help speed the process?  I still don't know why I was able to choose times one day but not the other unless they are just starting the new process or it varies depending on the CM you get??   I guess time will tell, but I was shocked to get to the planning chat so quickly since that took at least an hour to get to a chat a month ago (just planning chat not video chat obviously)!  I forgot to mention that my DAS did not become active when I did my initial video chat either which is why it will still be good for my December trip.  When I did the video chat back in October, she asked me if I would be needing DAS before my November trip, and since I didn't she started the effective date on the first day of the November trip.



I did not find that to be the case unfortunately.  I might have to actually ask that one be changed because they scheduled it for 11:30am - 12:30pm for the Kilimanjaro Safari and I have a ADR that overlaps with it (11:45am).  The Safari ride is so long that if we went at 11:30am it would be past 11:45am when we got off and if we tried to go after lunch it would be passed the 12:30pm end of the pass.

They told me they were only booking first available time slot for me and that was it.

It sounds like perhaps the CM you get may influence whether you're allowed to select times or not though.

Glad to hear wait times are very low too though!


----------



## DisMommyTX

We are planning to renew my son's DAS and use it to book return times the same as we have for the last couple years. Are any of the new changes going to interfere with this plan? Hopefully we can book on the app, but I hear some are having issues. I've heard about some longer lines at LL entrance when requesting return times as well. Any other changes I should be aware of?

The new advanced booking option is not really feasible for us as plans shift based on his capabilities each day. If they are enforcing the 1 hour return window, we likely would not make it to most. I am glad to see that is an option for others!

Everything I've read sounds like the previous system is still an option for us. I am just trying to make sure they didn't include any unwelcome surprises. It seems so unlike Disney to giveth without also taking away.


----------



## SueM in MN

DisMommyTX said:


> We are planning to renew my son's DAS and use it to book return times the same as we have for the last couple years. Are any of the new changes going to interfere with this plan? Hopefully we can book on the app, but I hear some are having issues. I've heard about some longer lines at LL entrance when requesting return times as well. Any other changes I should be aware of?
> 
> The new advanced booking option is not really feasible for us as plans shift based on his capabilities each day. If they are enforcing the 1 hour return window, we likely would make it to most. I am glad to see that is an option for others!
> 
> Everything I've read sounds like the previous system is still an option for us. I am just trying to make sure they didn't include any unwelcome surprises.


DAS Return Times still work exactly the same as before.
The only change to booking them is that you now will have the additional option of booking them on the My Disney Experience app. The old ways have not changed  - in person at individual attractions or blue Guest Experience umbrellas.
DAS Return Times are still based on the current wait time in the Standby line and guests can still only have one active DAS Return Time at a time.
DAS Return Time still remains active until it is used, changed, cancelled or until the attraction or park closes for the day.

The other changes have to do with the new video DAS registration and won‘t guests who are registering for DAS in person at Guest Relations at one of the theme parks.

There is more complete info on the first post of this thread, but that’s the quick scoop.


----------



## DisMommyTX

SueM in MN said:


> DAS Return Times still work exactly the same as before.
> The only change to booking them is that you now will have the additional option of booking them on the My Disney Experience app. The old ways have not changed  - in person at individual attractions or blue Guest Experience umbrellas.
> DAS Return Times are still based on the current wait time in the Standby line and guests can still only have one active DAS Return Time at a time.
> DAS Return Time still remains active until it is used, changed, cancelled or until the attraction or park closes for the day.
> 
> The other changes have to do with the new video DAS registration and won‘t guests who are registering for DAS in person at Guest Relations at one of the theme parks.
> 
> There is more complete info on the first post of this thread, but that’s the quick scoop.



Perfect, thank you very much! I'll report back on any other observations after our trip next week during one of the busiest time of the year.


----------



## Dispro1

DisMommyTX said:


> We are planning to renew my son's DAS and use it to book return times the same as we have for the last couple years. Are any of the new changes going to interfere with this plan? Hopefully we can book on the app, but I hear some are having issues. I've heard about some longer lines at LL entrance when requesting return times as well. Any other changes I should be aware of?
> 
> The new advanced booking option is not really feasible for us as plans shift based on his capabilities each day. If they are enforcing the 1 hour return window, we likely would not make it to most. I am glad to see that is an option for others!
> 
> Everything I've read sounds like the previous system is still an option for us. I am just trying to make sure they didn't include any unwelcome surprises. It seems so unlike Disney to giveth without also taking away.


Last weekend was pretty crowded, but I didn't think the LL entrance was very long for most rides we did.  Some were almost empty!  I hope it's the same for you next week!  Making the return times in the app was so much easier too!  There was also a blue umbrella in Toy Story Land going toward TSM.  I don't remember that one being there??  MMRR went down for a little while so we needed to change things up a bit.  Otherwise, we wouldn't have even needed to visit one of the umbrellas.  Have a great trip!


----------



## CBMom01

I'm sure I asked this but now I can't find the answer: Does anyone know if the DAS advance selection windows truly expire, or do they just indicate the soonest we can arrive like other returns?


----------



## SarahC97

CBMom01 said:


> I'm sure I asked this but now I can't find the answer: Does anyone know if the DAS advance selection windows truly expire, or do they just indicate the soonest we can arrive like other returns?


They are only good for the hour window - like FastPass used to be.


----------



## CBMom01

SarahC97 said:


> They are only good for the hour window - like FastPass used to be.


Thank you!


----------



## CBMom01

Sorry - another question.  I keep getting an error that says to go back to the previous page or log in to continue my conversation.  When I log back in it still shows my original start time but does anyone know if this is putting me back at the bottom of the queue every time?


----------



## jlundeen

no, you are still in line.... it's annoying - Disney makes you log in about every 30 minutes, then you need to get the conversation back up on your screen


----------



## CarlyMur09

Has anyone had their time for their Advanced selection windows switched without being notified? We noticed today that our time for Animation Experience was switched to mid afternoon after having been set up for mid morning. This is for 11/28 but we arrive next Friday (11/26], so we plan on swinging by to guest services that day to see if we can get it changed to something else, since I don’t want to have to deal with this and have it possibly messed up even more before our trip since we have 8 days.


----------



## Crystal_Marie

Thank you for this, I thought I was being kicked out everytime !!


----------



## notatallmagic

We have two upcoming trips - both times on our first day, we fly in early morning, but wouldn't be to parks before noon.

If they give us the "First Available" - we might not even be in the air yet; let along at the parks.  Any idea how this would be handled?

Same with the last day - our airport transport leaves the hotel around 4pm; so we would need our two attractions before then...


----------



## notatallmagic

Crystal_Marie said:


> Thank you for this, I thought I was being kicked out everytime !!



I'm in the same boat! 

Crazy thing though - I logged in right at 7am; and got the chat with the Cast member asking me to fill out the form to select my attractions right at 7:05.  Did that; but then they came back and asked if we'd had our Video Chat?  Told them no, and they said they would "transfer us"?  How did we end up with the abiilty to select attractions before the Chat?


----------



## Crystal_Marie

notatallmagic said:


> I'm in the same boat!
> 
> Crazy thing though - I logged in right at 7am; and got the chat with the Cast member asking me to fill out the form to select my attractions right at 7:05.  Did that; but then they came back and asked if we'd had our Video Chat?  Told them no, and they said they would "transfer us"?  How did we end up with the abiilty to select attractions before the Chat?



I've been waiting for any type of response since 7:24am. This is not how I planned on spending my Saturday !!


----------



## notatallmagic

So, I'm getting a "this page isn't working" error now on my computer after 4 hours, but when I clicked the app on my phone, the chat comes back up?

Now what do I do?


----------



## Crystal_Marie

notatallmagic said:


> So, I'm getting a "this page isn't working" error now on my computer after 4 hours, but when I clicked the app on my phone, the chat comes back up?
> 
> Now what do I do?


I just got through !! Wait it out seems to be the way


----------



## SueM in MN

CarlyMur09 said:


> Has anyone had their time for their Advanced selection windows switched without being notified? We noticed today that our time for Animation Experience was switched to mid afternoon after having been set up for mid morning. This is for 11/28 but we arrive next Friday (11/26], so we plan on swinging by to guest services that day to see if we can get it changed to something else, since I don’t want to have to deal with this and have it possibly messed up even more before our trip since we have 8 days.


Someone else posted they got a message cancelling their DAS Advance Selection for Festival of the Lion King - apparently there was an issue with the particular time slot they had. It’s probably a similar situation and instead of cancelling it, they changed. I’m not sure Guest Relations will be able to _change_ it, but if they can’t, you should be able to just let the DAS Advance Selection expire and get a regular DAS Return Time for it.


notatallmagic said:


> We have two upcoming trips - both times on our first day, we fly in early morning, but wouldn't be to parks before noon.
> 
> If they give us the "First Available" - we might not even be in the air yet; let along at the parks.  Any idea how this would be handled?
> 
> Same with the last day - our airport transport leaves the hotel around 4pm; so we would need our two attractions before then...


You can tell the CM about your availability situation and see if they can find a time that fits for the attraction you want. There may not be, but if the first available time doesn’t fit, you don’t have to accept it. You csn ask to look for a different time or attraction. 


notatallmagic said:


> I'm in the same boat!
> 
> Crazy thing though - I logged in right at 7am; and got the chat with the Cast member asking me to fill out the form to select my attractions right at 7:05.  Did that; but then they came back and asked if we'd had our Video Chat?  Told them no, and they said they would "transfer us"?  How did we end up with the abiilty to select attractions before the Chat?


it sounds like you were probably transferred to the wrong video chat queue


notatallmagic said:


> So, I'm getting a "this page isn't working" error now on my computer after 4 hours, but when I clicked the app on my phone, the chat comes back up?
> 
> Now what do I do?


You could give the computer another try to see if the page issue resolves, but if the phone has the chat, I would probably just stay on the phone.


----------



## notatallmagic

So, we filled out our attraction requests right at 7:05; they transferred us to the Video Chat queu (we must have been sent the wrong place somehow?); filled out the Guest Information Form and they said we "qualified" at 11:04.  Now still holding at 12:33...is this all still normal-ish?


----------



## jlundeen

I have a question for anyone who has been using the new online DAS return time feature on the app. 

I understand that the "tile" for use doesn't appear in your dashboard of the app until you enter the park, right?  And you can request only one at a time, I know, but if you are hopping to another park, can you make a request at the next park before you arrive there, like in transit?  Or do you have to actually ENTER the next park before you can request a return time....


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> I have a question for anyone who has been using the new online DAS return time feature on the app.
> 
> I understand that the "tile" for use doesn't appear in your dashboard of the app until you enter the park, right?  And you can request only one at a time, I know, but if you are hopping to another park, can you make a request at the next park before you arrive there, like in transit?  Or do you have to actually ENTER the next park before you can request a return time....


The tile doesn’t show up until the Person registered for DAS has entered the park.
It may or may not stay showing up _for that park_ after the DAS holder has left the park (that was inconsistent for us).

If you are park hopping, you won’t be able to make a DAS Return Time in the second park until the person registered for DAS enters the park you are hopping to. Since there are 4 Theme parks, the app doesn’t know which you are going to until you enter.


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> The tile doesn’t show up until the Person registered for DAS has entered the park.
> It may or may not stay showing up _for that park_ after the DAS holder has left the park (that was inconsistent for us).
> 
> If you are park hopping, you won’t be able to make a DAS Return Time in the second park until the person registered for DAS enters the park you are hopping to. Since there are 4 Theme parks, the app doesn’t know which you are going to until you enter.


That makes sense.... thanks!


----------



## Islamom

After dealing with the chat feature for almost 6 hours, I was cleared to go to the next step. After another hour, a video chat person came on the chat. He asked if my daughter was there. I said yes and at that point was disconnected. I am unable to reconnect due to the high volume of people trying to chat. I just get the swirling blue circle. At this point what would you do? Thanks for any ideas. My daughter has had the DAS for 3 years.


----------



## notatallmagic

Islamom said:


> After dealing with the chat feature for almost 6 hours, I was cleared to go to the next step. After another hour, a video chat person came on the chat. He asked if my daughter was there. I said yes and at that point was disconnected. I am unable to reconnect due to the high volume of people trying to chat. I just get the swirling blue circle. At this point what would you do? Thanks for any ideas. My daughter has had the DAS for 3 years.



We had that too - just keep trying to login.  I am super NOT techie, but it kicked me out on my laptop after 5 hours, but I logged in on my phone, and the chat picked back up there.  Try another device if you can!!


----------



## notatallmagic

Sigh.  Angry mama bear here.

We had our DAS pre-approval experience today.  I may post this in another group as well, but our experience was quite relevant for this forum's topic.

I'll start with the positive stuff - 
1) Both of our chat/texting Cast Members seemed competent, quick, and helpful.
2) We were able to book for our entire 3 day trip; today was 30 days out from the FIRST park day, so that was nice. I had recieved conflicting reports on that issue.
3) I let them know that we would be arriving late the first day, and leaving early on the last day, and they were able to work with that.
4) TIP:  Be SURE to pre-plan your pre-book attraction requests, have your traveling party specified in MDE, and have your Park Reservations and Reservation # ready. They seem to want to move quickly (understandably).

Now the Ugly - 
1) Logged on right a 7am.  At 7:04 the Chat came live, and asked for my List of desired attractions; the Cast Member then came back and asked why I hadn't done my Video Chat - and that was what I had requested! When I explained, they did say they were "transferring" me back into that queue; 
2) Waited just over six hours. The system kept glitching and timing me out; so after my laptop NOT letting me back in, I tried on my phone, and that worked! The very same chat window popped up, so I ended up doing the whole process on my (Samsung) phone. 
3) I filled out the "pre-cert" questionnaire about 4 1/2 hours in; then waited another 90 minutes or so. We also had to pick our attractions again - so what we'd entered the first time must not have "saved" anywhere.
4) MY VERY UN-FAVORITE PART -  My 18 year old kid is the one with the disability.  Diagnosed not quite 2 years ago; multiple Disney trips since then using DAS (and being approved immediately) every time. When we've requested in person, her disability is visually obvious; but likely not obvious on the Video Chat feature (maybe that was the issue?). In any event, the Video Chat Cast Member was simply RUDE, and implied that my daughter didn't qualify for a DAS.  My daughter clearly stated the issues she has that qualify her for DAS; she gave specific examples of park issues we've had when DAS wasn't functioning properly last summer (losing conciousness among them)...and the Cast Member continued to say, "sorry, I need MORE!"  Seriously?  
5)  I get that there's abuse of the system, but being super rude to any park guest who has repeatedly used DAS in the past?  Not sure what that's about?  We have only ever used the same traveling group...not sure what the trigger would have been for the harsh treatment.  My kid was in tears. Super sh#$#y treatment by the Cast Member, and totally unnecessary. I was proud of my kid for standing her ground, staying calm, and advocating for herself, but it was really crappy treatment. She was ultimately approved, but it was harsh.

In summary - I felt we needed the advance DAS for our December trip due to the super high anticipated crowd levels.  But we have one more trip before our Annual Passes expire, scheduled for a typically less busy time of year. I'm not sure I'd put my kid through this kind of nastiness again.  We've never had anything but pleasant experiences at the parks getting the DAS in person. I get that these folks are busy, but there's simply no excuse for that level of rudeness.  I was shocked.  Abuse of the system?  I'm sure there is.  But it's not likely to be abused by folks who have REPEATEDLY used DAS in the past; who request medical related resort accomodations, etc.  Epic Disney fail, IMO.


----------



## Ariel620

notatallmagic said:


> Sigh.  Angry mama bear here.
> 
> We had our DAS pre-approval experience today.  I may post this in another group as well, but our experience was quite relevant for this forum's topic.
> 
> I'll start with the positive stuff -
> 1) Both of our chat/texting Cast Members seemed competent, quick, and helpful.
> 2) We were able to book for our entire 3 day trip; today was 30 days out from the FIRST park day, so that was nice. I had recieved conflicting reports on that issue.
> 3) I let them know that we would be arriving late the first day, and leaving early on the last day, and they were able to work with that.
> 4) TIP:  Be SURE to pre-plan your pre-book attraction requests, have your traveling party specified in MDE, and have your Park Reservations and Reservation # ready. They seem to want to move quickly (understandably).
> 
> Now the Ugly -
> 1) Logged on right a 7am.  At 7:04 the Chat came live, and asked for my List of desired attractions; the Cast Member then came back and asked why I hadn't done my Video Chat - and that was what I had requested! When I explained, they did say they were "transferring" me back into that queue;
> 2) Waited just over six hours. The system kept glitching and timing me out; so after my laptop NOT letting me back in, I tried on my phone, and that worked! The very same chat window popped up, so I ended up doing the whole process on my (Samsung) phone.
> 3) I filled out the "pre-cert" questionnaire about 4 1/2 hours in; then waited another 90 minutes or so. We also had to pick our attractions again - so what we'd entered the first time must not have "saved" anywhere.
> 4) MY VERY UN-FAVORITE PART -  My 18 year old kid is the one with the disability.  Diagnosed not quite 2 years ago; multiple Disney trips since then using DAS (and being approved immediately) every time. When we've requested in person, her disability is visually obvious; but likely not obvious on the Video Chat feature (maybe that was the issue?). In any event, the Video Chat Cast Member was simply RUDE, and implied that my daughter didn't qualify for a DAS.  My daughter clearly stated the issues she has that qualify her for DAS; she gave specific examples of park issues we've had when DAS wasn't functioning properly last summer (losing conciousness among them)...and the Cast Member continued to say, "sorry, I need MORE!"  Seriously?
> 5)  I get that there's abuse of the system, but being super rude to any park guest who has repeatedly used DAS in the past?  Not sure what that's about?  We have only ever used the same traveling group...not sure what the trigger would have been for the harsh treatment.  My kid was in tears. Super sh#$#y treatment by the Cast Member, and totally unnecessary. I was proud of my kid for standing her ground, staying calm, and advocating for herself, but it was really crappy treatment. She was ultimately approved, but it was harsh.
> 
> In summary - I felt we needed the advance DAS for our December trip due to the super high anticipated crowd levels.  But we have one more trip before our Annual Passes expire, scheduled for a typically less busy time of year. I'm not sure I'd put my kid through this kind of nastiness again.  We've never had anything but pleasant experiences at the parks getting the DAS in person. I get that these folks are busy, but there's simply no excuse for that level of rudeness.  I was shocked.  Abuse of the system?  I'm sure there is.  But it's not likely to be abused by folks who have REPEATEDLY used DAS in the past; who request medical related resort accomodations, etc.  Epic Disney fail, IMO.



I'm sorry that happened to you  and your daughter. There is no excuse for that.  I'm surprised they even needed to speak with your daughter.  I was under the impression that the parent can do all the talking and just call your daughter in when they need to take the picture.  That is awful that they questioned her so rudely, I would send a complaint to guest services if I were you.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Ariel620 said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you  and your daughter. There is no excuse for that.  I'm surprised they even needed to speak with your daughter.  I was under the impression that the parent can do all the talking and just call your daughter in when they need to take the picture.  That is awful that they questioned her so rudely, I would send a complaint to guest services if I were you.



i assume it is because she is an adult at 18 is why they spoke to her. There are probably situations when someone of adult age is not able to speak for themselves though.


----------



## Islamom

I just wanted to thank everyone for the info on this thread. I was successful today In preregistration for our December 1 MK visit. It took 5 1/2 hours but everything went well in the end. Thanks!


----------



## notatallmagic

Ariel620 said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you  and your daughter. There is no excuse for that.  I'm surprised they even needed to speak with your daughter.  I was under the impression that the parent can do all the talking and just call your daughter in when they need to take the picture.  That is awful that they questioned her so rudely, I would send a complaint to guest services if I were you.



Yes, she is 18 now; since her diagnosis is less than 2 years old, it has been a whirlwind of the normal "teaching adulting" combined with all the things that come with a life-altering health condition.

She wanted to do all the talking, and it took everything in me to let her. The Cast Member was simply a bully - and every single reason my daughter stated for needed her DAS was fully legitimate. Had I been "in the frame" or next to her - maybe a different outcome? I am very hesitant though to allow this to happen again - we simply could NOT experience Disney without DAS; and have two trips planned and paid for. Our alternative would be to go in person on day of arrival and ask in person for our second trip.  Her disability is visually obvious then, and we've never experienced anything but kindness in person.


----------



## notatallmagic

MinnieMSue said:


> i assume it is because she is an adult at 18 is why they spoke to her. There are probably situations when someone of adult age is not able to speak for themselves though.



Yes, she is 18; and I was not "in frame" as she really wanted to do this herself. 

I feel deeply for those of us who know that Disney is only possible with DAS; and who have been granted DAS graciously and kindly in the past.  I hope our experience was an anomaly; I cannot imagine treating people this way.

I know that there has been abuse of the system; and that Disney has now created a paid system that almost encourages more frequent abuse. I would anticipate that Disney would "flag" certain high risk requests (and we've all read those stories on these Boards); but we have been using DAS since diagnosis 2 years ago for multiple trips and had only asked for our family group of 3 which has been our "normal" for over a decade.

I'm not sure that anything excuses what happened; I would just encourage parents and others who need the DAS to be ready to advocate for yourself and what you need.


----------



## CBMom01

notatallmagic said:


> I'm in the same boat!
> 
> Crazy thing though - I logged in right at 7am; and got the chat with the Cast member asking me to fill out the form to select my attractions right at 7:05.  Did that; but then they came back and asked if we'd had our Video Chat?  Told them no, and they said they would "transfer us"?  How did we end up with the abiilty to select attractions before the Chat?


I think I got the same thing but the chat said to follow that link only if I had active DAS already


----------



## jlundeen

anyone who is there now or has been recently use the DAS?  Our arrival is this Saturday, and we have the advanced registration and a couple of rides booked for each day, but wondering what day-of experience is?  Are return times fairly close to booking?  I know some things are being snapped up pretty quickly by the G+ and ILL systems, like Slinky Dog, so are return times hours away for those, or closer in?

Thanks!


----------



## DisSurfer878

jlundeen said:


> anyone who is there now or has been recently use the DAS?  Our arrival is this Saturday, and we have the advanced registration and a couple of rides booked for each day, but wondering what day-of experience is?  Are return times fairly close to booking?  I know some things are being snapped up pretty quickly by the G+ and ILL systems, like Slinky Dog, so are return times hours away for those, or closer in?
> 
> Thanks!


DAS return times day-of, in park, do not work like advance selections or Genie+/formerly Fastpass where you select a time for some point in the future. Your DAS return time is given based on the length of the current standby time. So let's say you wanted to ride Peter Pan. The standby line for Peter Pan is 45 minutes long. You go in the app, request the time, and it will be the length of the standby line minus 10 minutes. So if you requested the time at 10 am, and the line is 45 minutes long, you would get a little thing that says "return to ride any time after 10:35 am". Does this make sense?


----------



## jlundeen

DisSurfer878 said:


> DAS return times day-of, in park, do not work like advance selections or Genie+/formerly Fastpass where you select a time for some point in the future. Your DAS return time is given based on the length of the current standby time. So let's say you wanted to ride Peter Pan. The standby line for Peter Pan is 45 minutes long. You go in the app, request the time, and it will be the length of the standby line minus 10 minutes. So if you requested the time at 10 am, and the line is 45 minutes long, you would get a little thing that says "return to ride any time after 10:35 am". Does this make sense?


Yes, thank you.   I understand this, I've used DAS many times before.  My question was not worded well....  what I am asking is if people who have been there recently or are there now have seen any big difference is the length of the return times since the implementation of the Genie system....

If we arrive mid morning, some mornings rather than rope drop, are there normally still morning return times available on the more popular rides?   I understand that it's based on standby lines, but just wondering if folks are seeing any difference from the before-Genie-times.


----------



## Starwind

jlundeen said:


> Yes, thank you.   I understand this, I've used DAS many times before.  My question was not worded well....  what I am asking is if people who have been there recently or are there now have seen any big difference is the length of the return times since the implementation of the Genie system....
> 
> If we arrive mid morning, some mornings rather than rope drop, are there normally still morning return times available on the more popular rides?   I understand that it's based on standby lines, but just wondering if folks are seeing any difference from the before-Genie-times.



IT has been reported elsewhere that the posted standby wait times seem to be inflated [longer] than the actual time it takes to get through the standby line. [Aside- there is much speculation on why this is] A longer standby wait time would necessity create a longer DAS return time.

One thing you can do to see the wait times yourself is go into the MDE app and click on the second icon on the bottom from the left [upside down teardrop] This will bring up the park map and the current wait times. You can use the filter to choose the park you want to see. So, if you were to play with it around the same time you are concerned about, you might get an idea of what wait times are like - understanding YMMV.

SW


----------



## jlundeen

Starwind said:


> IT has been reported elsewhere that the posted standby wait times seem to be inflated [longer] than the actual time it takes to get through the standby line. [Aside- there is much speculation on why this is] A longer standby wait time would necessity create a longer DAS return time.
> 
> One thing you can do to see the wait times yourself is go into the MDE app and click on the second icon on the bottom from the left [upside down teardrop] This will bring up the park map and the current wait times. You can use the filter to choose the park you want to see. So, if you were to play with it around the same time you are concerned about, you might get an idea of what wait times are like - understanding YMMV.
> 
> SW


Thank you!


----------



## ilgirl51

I've been reading through the posts, but I apologize if I missed this...
Are you allowed to use the day-of DAS on the same attraction you requested ahead of time?  (It's possible we could miss a pre-assigned time for an attraction at Magic Kingdom due to lunch going long.) The cast member said he couldn't get another time that worked, and the lunch is at Steakhouse 71, so there are no other times.


----------



## lanejudy

ilgirl51 said:


> Are you allowed to use the day-of DAS on the same attraction you requested ahead of time?


Yes.  In the park DAS can be used for any attraction with a posted standby wait, which includes any of the Advanced Selection options.  DAS can be used multiple times as well (Genie+ is limited to once per attraction).


----------



## Bobb_o

I'm trying to decide if it's worth the hassle to try to get my mother pre-registered, are any of the Epcot guest services open before park open?


----------



## BubMunkeyBles

Any locals who have used the DAS advanced selection options with their AP? Just curious if it's an option or not.


----------



## jlundeen

I'm not a local, but I do have an AP and I was able to book advanced selections for my upcoming trip.... does that help?


----------



## SueM in MN

BubMunkeyBles said:


> Any locals who have used the DAS advanced selection options with their AP? Just curious if it's an option or not.


The DAS Advanced Selections are an option for guests who are doing the video DAS registration.
You need to have a park reservation and a valid ticket, so as long as your AP is linked to your My Disney Experience and you have a park reservation, you should be good to go.


----------



## DisMommyTX

We are here now, so chiming in with current observations. We did not book any advance times because we have lots of last minute schedule changes. However, the onsite DAS system is the best we have experienced in a long time. The app has been great for us. Occasionally DH or I have issues trying to book a new return time (once each in 4 days), but it is still working fine for the other one and resolves quickly with a phone reboot. The wait times are long, as expected for Thanksgiving week, but LL queues move quickly after returning. There are lots of blue guest services umbrellas around if you need assistance in the parks as well. The only real downside we have seen is that attractions are not available for selection once their wait time extends to park closing.

If you have a current DAS within the 60 day window, it will still be usable. As soon as your party scans in to the park, you can make a DAS selection on the app. It is so frustrating that they cannot renew these a couple days early; ours will expire on Friday, so we will have to wait in line again then to get it renewed.


----------



## Matt'sMom

DisMommyTX said:


> The only real downside we have seen is that attractions are not available for selection once their wait time extends to park closing.



In our experience, as locals who are in the parks frequently & use DAS...

If the stand-by wait time would place your DAS return time _*after park closing*_, you cannot schedule a return time using the MDE app automated system.  However, you *can* go on the attraction using DAS, by going directly to the CM at that attraction's LL/DAS entrance.  The CM will typically send you directly onto the attraction via the LL entrance after verifying that you have the DAS.  While DAS is not intended to provide access to attractions without waiting, this is an exception which we've experienced on numerous occasions.


----------



## rebelbuddhist

Bobb_o said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's worth the hassle to try to get my mother pre-registered, are any of the Epcot guest services open before park open?


I am confused about DAS and booking Individual Lightening Lane.  I spent from 10:55 am until 9:50 pm registering and choosing Genie+ times a few days ago.  It was annoying but really ok.  Open other windows and did other work just checking my DAS registering window every 15 minutes or so during the first 3 hours of waiting.  After that I split the screen working in one window and watching for DAS in the other.  When I finally got connected, the CM gave me the understaffed and new software stories and we had trouble opening a video chat but the CM finally after three calls got her software working.,    I booked 2 Magic+ reservations for each of my 10 day trip.  What I can not understand is how I will make Individual Lightening Lane advanced reservations for M&M Railroad; RoR, FoP..... Do I use DAS to book these?  Or do I just get on line at 7:00 am and hope to get a reservation?  When I select the DAS option in  Genie Magic + will ILL options appear for me to purchase?  or do I just use Genie+ with no DAS interaction to purchase?  Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## SueM in MN

rebelbuddhist said:


> I am confused about DAS and booking Individual Lightening Lane.  I spent from 10:55 am until 9:50 pm registering and choosing Genie+ times a few days ago.  It was annoying but really ok.  Open other windows and did other work just checking my DAS registering window every 15 minutes or so during the first 3 hours of waiting.  After that I split the screen working in one window and watching for DAS in the other.  When I finally got connected, the CM gave me the understaffed and new software stories and we had trouble opening a video chat but the CM finally after three calls got her software working.,    I booked 2 Magic+ reservations for each of my 10 day trip.  What I can not understand is how I will make Individual Lightening Lane advanced reservations for M&M Railroad; RoR, FoP..... Do I use DAS to book these?  Or do I just get on line at 7:00 am and hope to get a reservation?  When I select the DAS option in  Genie Magic + will ILL options appear for me to purchase?  or do I just use Genie+ with no DAS interaction to purchase?  Thanks in advance for any answers.


Just to clarify, so everyone is clear what is being talked about..

When you do the video chat for DAS registration, you are able to make *DAS Advance Selections, *not Genie+ or Magic+ selections. The DAS Advance Selections have a beginning time and a 1 hour window to use. If not used in that 1 hour time period, they expire.
DAS Advance Selections are NOT the same thing as Genie+ (People get confused because the list of attractions you can chose DAS Advance Selections from includes attractions from the Genie+ List).
Genie+ is a service guests can pay for to access attractions with shorter waits.
Individual Lightning Lane access is another service guests are able to pay for that allows access to attractions with a shorter wait.
This link from the WDW website talks about purchasing Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane
This is a link to the WDW website that talks more about Genie

Guests who are registered for DAS can make *DAS Return Times*, one at a time for any attraction that has a Standby Wait line. The guest registered for DAS needs to have entered the park before the first DAS Return Time can be scheduled. That can be done at the attraction, at blue Guest Experience umbrellas or using The My Disney Experience app. The first post in this thread has more information about DAS.

Currently, Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure is the only attraction on the list of Individual Lightning Lane attractions that is different; all guests who want to ride Remy need to first get a Virtual queue spot. Guests can register for that at 7am outside the park or at 1pm after entering the park. After your Virtual queue Boarding Group has been called, let the CM at the entrance know you are using DAS and you enter the attraction with a short wait.


----------



## mamaofsix

Has anyone had experience registering and using the video chat for multiple people in your party at once?  I have 3 adopted children with Fetal Alcohol Syndrome and would like to do the chat with all of them at the same time.


----------



## CBMom01

mamaofsix said:


> Has anyone had experience registering and using the video chat for multiple people in your party at once?  I have 3 adopted children with Fetal Alcohol Syndrome and would like to do the chat with all of them at the same time.


We have multiple special needs in our family. Based on advice I got here, we only registered one person so as not to confuse the system. So one person is registered with DAS and the rest of us are just part of that persons party.


----------



## mamaofsix

CBMom01 said:


> We have multiple special needs in our family. Based on advice I got here, we only registered one person so as not to confuse the system. So one person is registered with DAS and the rest of us are just part of that persons party.


Thank you.  However, we are a large family (more than the +5)  so need to register all of them in order for everyone on our party to be able to experience the attraction together.


----------



## CBMom01

mamaofsix said:


> Thank you.  However, we are a large family (more than the +5)  so need to register all of them in order for everyone on our party to be able to experience the attraction together.


Ahhh. That makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## mamaofsix

CBMom01 said:


> Ahhh. That makes sense. Good luck!


Thanks. Hopefully there's someone on here who has done the video chat for more than 1 person at once, so that I know it's do-able...


----------



## CarlyMur09

Can anyone remind me how long DAS is good for? We have a quick trip in Feb (2 park days), and just completed our trip from 11/26-12-3 last week. Just trying to figure out if I'm going to have to go through all of this again or if I can just get the days we need without a hassle. I don't need to do it until Jan, but would like to prepare.


----------



## jlundeen

60 days from first use - I'm in the same boat - our trip was 11/27 - 12/4 and our next trip will be starting Feb 5 - so, I'll need to go through it again also.  I have heard though that they are more together now, and if you can get in right away at 7 AM you can get through the process much quicker than when they first started.  Hopefully, they now have more CMs trained.


----------



## CarlyMur09

jlundeen said:


> 60 days from first use - I'm in the same boat - our trip was 11/27 - 12/4 and our next trip will be starting Feb 5 - so, I'll need to go through it again also.  I have heard though that they are more together now, and if you can get in right away at 7 AM you can get through the process much quicker than when they first started.  Hopefully, they now have more CMs trained.


Thanks for the update. I couldn't remember if it was 60 or 90 days.  Will be planning on doing that probably within the 30 days, whichever the Friday or Saturday is, since DB gets on the van for work before 7 AM, and works M-Th.


----------



## lanejudy

jlundeen said:


> 60 days from first use


I think a couple people have mentioned discovering that it is 60 days _from date of issue_.  If you obtain DAS in the park, that is likely the same day as first use; but if you do the online video chat before arrival, date of issue can be much earlier than first use.


----------



## jlundeen

I believe that it has been shown that it is not from the date of issue of video chat, but date of first use.  There were a lot of rumors early on that it was 60 days from when you first were issued it, but that has been found to be untrue...  sorry, don't have any documentation....  other than what I have been told by CMs.

EDITED:  Perhaps someone calling in soon can clarify with the chat CMs for us to verify


----------



## ZellyB

Well, I attempted to do pre-registration for DAS yesterday but was a big failure.    I tried to follow some of the tips here like disabling the VPN and using Chrome.

I haven't used DAS previously as my issues were only mobility.  Unfortunately my treatments are causing me issues that I believe would now qualify for DAS, so I'm going to speak to a CM to see if that ends up being true.

I wasn't able to log on until a little before 8:00 central time, so that already probably set me up for failure.  LOL.  The chat window kept shutting down on me while I was waiting and told me to go back a page which I would do and then be prompted to log back into MDE account.  After I would do that, I could request the chat again and the window would reopen to my same chat so I was hopeful that meant I was still in line.  This all seemed familiar to me from things I've read here, so I just kept waiting.  At a little over 6 hours a first CM chatted me asking me if the person with the request was present and I said yes.  He reviewed my MDE account and said I was qualified for the next step.  Then I got a message saying my chat had been transferred to a video chat queue.  Great, I thought, progress!  Sadly, another almost 6 hours went by with me having to log back in periodically.  Finally I sent a hello in the chat window and was met with an immediate, "we are not taking any more chat requests today".  So, 12 hours in and nada.  Sigh.  Maybe I should have been occasionally sending a hello or something to keep it active but that seemed to make no difference when I had tried that earlier.  Is that helpful from others who have tried or no?  Whatever the case, fail.  LOL

Maybe the Amazon thing with the internet impacted this, or I was just unlucky.  I know I've read of others having similar experiences so I was prepared but just upsetting to spend that time and get no answers or approval.  Not sure if I'll try again or just wait until we get to the parks.


----------



## lanejudy

I must have missed (or forgotten) posts that clarified the expiration.  I just remember reading some reports that it would expire earlier than expected -- or maybe it happened to be a glitch that fixed itself.  

Anyway, 60 days from 1st use is still too short for the PP's 2 trips so they will need to renew.  Are they allowing early renewals yet?


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> I believe that it has been shown that it is not from the date of issue of video chat, but date of first use.  There were a lot of rumors early on that it was 60 days from when you first were issued it, but that has been found to be untrue...  sorry, don't have any documentation....  other than what I have been told by CMs.
> 
> EDITED:  Perhaps someone calling in soon can clarify with the chat CMs for us to verify


It’s still listed on the WDW website DAS page as:

»Once registered, DAS is valid for up to 60 days. »

That is what it is for guests who are registering at the parks; that is not a change.
The part that is not clear is whether it starts at the time of the video chat or at the start of the first visit.

The other thing I have read (which is also consistent with past) is that it can be less than 60 days depending on the ticket type.
In the past, the inside the parks CMs were not able to make it more than 60 days even for AP holders once DAS went from a paper card to digital.


----------



## jlundeen

I think it would be great if they could put your DAS status somewhere... maybe in your profile?  So you could see for sure exact dates that it could be used, instead of all of us having to guess and try to remember what you heard from whom or where...  If they can tell you exactly what your park ticket dates are, it shouldn't be TOO hard to do the same for DAS, I would imagine.  But then....  who knows?

I would be so on board with a bit of clarity...  LOL....

I do have to mention how helpful every CM was for us while we were using DAS last week....  what a great experience we had that would not have been possible otherwise.


----------



## jlundeen

Oh, one other thing I can verify is that you must scan in to a park to be able to book a DAS return for that park.  If you are hopping, you must scan in to that park before making a return time there.  And, to clarity, the DAS tile does not show up for your first park until you scan in.

We also experienced after having used a day-of DAS return, that sometimes they don't "clear" and you cannot make a new one until you can get either a ride CM or a blue umbrella CM to clear it for you.  The blue umbrella folks can also make a new one for you and seem to have a bit of leeway with what time they can do it...  We found that a Everest DAS did not clear, but when the CM tried to make a new one for another ride for us after clearing it, it was after when we planned to leave, and she was able to bump it up to a time that would work for us... 

AND, we had trouble doing the online DAS booking during the early entry, but ride CMs and blue umbrella folks can do it for you.

Again, we had a great trip that we would not have been able to have because of the DAS program.  It really worked well for us after we figured it out.

I'll be happy to try to answer any other questions I can...

EDIT:  One other thing I just remembered.. they do use DAS returns for the extended hours for Epcot and MK, but NOT for the AH party events.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> *Oh, one other thing I can verify is that you must scan in to a park to be able to book a DAS return for that park.  If you are hopping, you must scan in to that park before making a return time there.  And, to clarity, the DAS tile does not show up for your first park until you scan in.*
> 
> We also experienced after having used a day-of DAS return, that sometimes they don't "clear" and you cannot make a new one until you can get either a ride CM or a blue umbrella CM to clear it for you.  The blue umbrella folks can also make a new one for you and seem to have a bit of leeway with what time they can do it...  We found that a Everest DAS did not clear, but when the CM tried to make a new one for another ride for us after clearing it, it was after when we planned to leave, and she was able to bump it up to a time that would work for us...
> 
> AND, we had trouble doing the online DAS booking during the early entry, but ride CMs and blue umbrella folks can do it for you.
> 
> Again, we had a great trip that we would not have been able to have because of the DAS program.  It really worked well for us after we figured it out.
> 
> I'll be happy to try to answer any other questions I can...
> 
> EDIT:  One other thing I just remembered.. they do use DAS returns for the extended hours for Epcot and MK, but NOT for the AH party events.


The bolded has been verified by multiple people, so what you experienced was consistent with other people’s experience (including my family).

Regarding DAS not clearing after riding, there seem to be 2 possible scenarios that I’ve seen reported. The first is just one member of the group not scanning into the ride at the entrance and the second is one member not scanning at the second scan point inside the attraction. That can happen if that person scans quickly after the person before them or if they think they scanned, but it didn’t actually ‘read’ and was not caught by the CM.


----------



## CBMom01

It really is a great program and is a big part of why we have been back so many times. Like others have said:  This program makes it possible to have enjoyable family vacations - not a "better parks experience".  Some years it's been the thing that makes us comfortable with planning a vacation at all - anywhere.


----------



## philbrody

quick question.  I thought I remembered there was an exception to the 1 das return time at a time which was if the return time was over 2 hours away, but am I confusing that with Genie+ or LL?


----------



## lanejudy

philbrody said:


> quick question.  I thought I remembered there was an exception to the 1 das return time at a time which was if the return time was over 2 hours away, but am I confusing that with Genie+ or LL?


Yes, you are confusing Genie+ and DAS.  

DAS allows just 1 active return time at any given point during the day.  It is open-ended and remains until used or cancelled; another cannot be scheduled until it is used or cancelled.
Genie+ does allow for another to be booked 2 hours later (or 2 hours after parking opening).
I$LL usually has a max of just 2 rides anyway but you may book both early in the morning if you so choose.


----------



## jlundeen

For those who have done the Advanced Online Registration lately, are they still only offering one time for Advanced Selections?  I need to renew in early Jan for an early Feb trip, and when I did it the last time, there were three (I think) time options given for them.  It changed shortly after that, but I don't know if that was just for the Holidays or a permanent change.

Hoping the whole process is smoother now... it sure wasn't when I did it in early November.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## keishashadow

jlundeen said:


> sometimes they don't "clear" and you cannot make a new one until you can get either a ride CM or a blue umbrella CM to clear it for you.


Did you try logging into your account & cancelling it yourself?


----------



## jlundeen

Yes


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> For those who have done the Advanced Online Registration lately, are they still only offering one time for Advanced Selections?  I need to renew in early Jan for an early Feb trip, and when I did it the last time, there were three (I think) time options given for them.  It changed shortly after that, but I don't know if that was just for the Holidays or a permanent change.
> 
> Hoping the whole process is smoother now... it sure wasn't when I did it in early November.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


From what I’ve been reading, whether the guest is offered one time or a choice of times for DAS Advance Selections depends on what is available for that attraction at the time of your call.
Again, from what I understand, there are ‘slots’ set aside for DAS Advance Selection for each day. If you happen to ask for a popular attraction, there may be limited times or that attraction might not be available to choose at all.


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> From what I’ve been reading, whether the guest is offered one time or a choice of times for DAS Advance Selections depends on what is available for that attraction at the time of your call.
> Again, from what I understand, there are ‘slots’ set aside for DAS Advance Selection for each day. If you happen to ask for a popular attraction, there may be limited times or that attraction might not be available to choose at all.


thanks, Sue.  I did hear from a couple of folks privately and for them, they were given more than one option, still limited to the same time groupings (slots) it seems as I experienced last fall ... but their trips are for after the Holidays, so maybe there is just more availability! 

Thanks again.


----------



## sharadoc

Took less than an hour today to get connected and register my son. But, I kept getting an error message on the chat window once I was connected to plan my daily experiences. Still trying to get back to that, and I missed the chat while I was trying to get it to work. Still trying probably about 2 hours now.


----------



## macandcheeseplease

Hey all. Registered myself for DAS Advanced Reservations on Christmas morning and waited no time at all. However, I was only provided with one time for each advanced day. Some are a little later in the day then I would have preferred. Could I request time changes for them or would I have to just cancel them and try my luck again with scheduling? Or, is keeping them the status quo with advanced registration


----------



## irish_trip_mom

Was nervous to do the registration this AM after hearing some 8 hour wait time stories. Rolled out of bed and jumped on at 7am.  Video chat just prior to 8am.  All finished before 9am.  When CM asked to meet my son (who has autism) and he was upset and couldn’t get on until a specific time 2 minutes later, CM was kind and explained the changes to the program from the old DAS while we waited those 2 minutes.  We’ve always been a Disney family because it is the only place in our lives that helps us to have a memorable family vacation.  Hopefully covid let’s this trip happen!


----------



## lorenae

SueM in MN said:


> From what I’ve been reading, whether the guest is offered one time or a choice of times for DAS Advance Selections depends on what is available for that attraction at the time of your call.
> Again, from what I understand, there are ‘slots’ set aside for DAS Advance Selection for each day. If you happen to ask for a popular attraction, there may be limited times or that attraction might not be available to choose at all.



For my AK day, I was given very few choices (January 12).  So I picked Safari and Festival of the Lion King.   I know FOP isn’t one of them, and EE will be down (can’t ride it anyway), but I was surprised that those were my only real choices.  I probably would have selected Na’Vi River if offered.


----------



## Dispro1

macandcheeseplease said:


> Hey all. Registered myself for DAS Advanced Reservations on Christmas morning and waited no time at all. However, I was only provided with one time for each advanced day. Some are a little later in the day then I would have preferred. Could I request time changes for them or would I have to just cancel them and try my luck again with scheduling? Or, is keeping them the status quo with advanced registration


It's all subject to availability of course, but I have been able to do another planning chat and get some times adjusted.  I just renewed my DAS again this morning and got it all done in around 2 hours total...and I didn't even log on until noon!  I guess they aren't as busy on major holidays or maybe we both got lucky??  I was initially offered some times that were a little later than I could do and was able to adjust some of them slightly while still in the chat to where I can at least make them work.  Otherwise, I would probably have tried another planning chat later to see if I could adjust times a bit.  I was offered more than one time on most rides, but I sometimes had to ask "is there a time a little later in the day" or "is that the only time available?"  Good luck planning your trip.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## DisSurfer878

I'm sure this is somewhere in this thread, but I couldn't initially find it. A friend is heading to WDW for their spring break, and wants to know: is it 30 days from CHECK IN or 30 days from first park day? They arrive on a Saturday but their first park day is a Monday.


----------



## jlundeen

DisSurfer878 said:


> I'm sure this is somewhere in this thread, but I couldn't initially find it. A friend is heading to WDW for their spring break, and wants to know: is it 30 days from CHECK IN or 30 days from first park day? They arrive on a Saturday but their first park day is a Monday.


Here's what the website says:

*Guests with Disabilities – Frequently Asked Questions*

Q.

I would like to use Disability Access Service (DAS) during my upcoming visit. When can I begin online registration and planning with the DAS Advance option?
A.

Eligible Guests can now pre-register for DAS Advance virtually with a Cast Member, using live video chat. Please note that you may pre-register as soon as *30 days in advance of a park visit,* but no less than 2 days before arrival.
During the registration chat, you will be able to use the DAS Advance planning option to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences, for park visits within 30 to 2 days of the live chat.
Learn more about Disability Access Service.


----------



## SueM in MN

DisSurfer878 said:


> I'm sure this is somewhere in this thread, but I couldn't initially find it. A friend is heading to WDW for their spring break, and wants to know: is it 30 days from CHECK IN or 30 days from first park day? They arrive on a Saturday but their first park day is a Monday.


What the WDW website says is 30 days before first park visit.

If you want to avoid searching, the first post of this thread is a summary of WDW DAS changes. It’s a _little_ messy because I havent had a chance to clean it up. But, the information and links are all there


----------



## DisSurfer878

jlundeen said:


> Here's what the website says:
> 
> *Guests with Disabilities – Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> Q.
> 
> I would like to use Disability Access Service (DAS) during my upcoming visit. When can I begin online registration and planning with the DAS Advance option?
> A.
> 
> Eligible Guests can now pre-register for DAS Advance virtually with a Cast Member, using live video chat. Please note that you may pre-register as soon as *30 days in advance of a park visit,* but no less than 2 days before arrival.
> During the registration chat, you will be able to use the DAS Advance planning option to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences, for park visits within 30 to 2 days of the live chat.
> Learn more about Disability Access Service.


Thank you! The "2 days before arrival" confused her, apparently, because it doesn't specify haha


----------



## DisSurfer878

SueM in MN said:


> What the WDW website says is 30 days before first park visit.
> 
> If you want to avoid searching, the first post of this thread is a summary of WDW DAS changes. It’s a _little_ messy because I havent had a chance to clean it up. But, the information and links are all there


Thank you! I figured I missed it.


----------



## jlundeen

This morning I was able to launch the Pre-Registration chat session about 6:05 (CT) and was out by about 1-1/2 hours later.  

I was renewing my DAS from our November trip for our upcoming Feb trip.  I was expecting to go through the same procedure I went though last time of three separate CMs, and was surprised when the video chat CM came on first.  He verified my travel party (two on-site reservations, hubby and I in one room, daughter, son-in-law and grandson in the other), verified that we a we all have ticket media, park passes, and then, after verifying my need, asked if I had questions, and passed me on to the scheduler.  That CM picked up very quickly, and asked for which attractions each day.  She never asked for good times, and didn't tell me the times she picked until the end.  Since we are Park Hopping on some of the days, I did mention that when I told her selections.  At the end, all but one of the selections were workable, and she was able to change the one that wasn't.  

It seems that this procedure has come a long way since they started it last fall.  I'm good with the selections I have, some are still a bit tight, but we'll make them work.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So when we got a DAS the beginning of Dec I was told it was good until Feb 2nd and we just needed to stop in at Guest Services to renew but I think something posted on Dis that you can’t just renew pass but you have to qualify all over again...is this accurate?


----------



## SueM in MN

Lsdolphin said:


> So when we got a DAS the beginning of Dec I was told it was good until Feb 2nd and we just needed to stop in at Guest Services to renew but I think something posted on Dis that you can’t just renew pass but you have to qualify all over again...is this accurate?


They seem to have been re-asking questions to qualify people whose DAS was issued before the new process started October 19. 
That was what happened to us when we went to renew our DD’s DAS later in October. The  CM who helped us said they were re-registering everyone. I haven’t read a lot of reports of people’s experience renewing, but the ones I read were renewed, not needing to qualify again. That said, people should always be prepared to be asked to identify their disability needs that prevent waiting in line. In the past, CMs did periodically ask.


----------



## tramps’lady

SueM in MN said:


> They seem to have been re-asking questions to qualify people whose DAS was issued before the new process started October 19.
> That was what happened to us when we went to renew our DD’s DAS later in October. The  CM who helped us said they were re-registering everyone. I haven’t read a lot of reports of people’s experience renewing, but the ones I read were renewed, not needing to qualify again. That said, people should always be prepared to be asked to identify their disability needs that prevent waiting in line. In the past, CMs did periodically ask.


I’ve renewed twice in person since the new system went into effect. No questions either time. Don’t know if they can see the reason why I qualify or not but assume there must be something in there. I’ve had my DAS since 2018 and am local so renew every 60 days. I’ve actually never been asked questions since the first time. I simply ask to renew and am done.  Seems strange but works for me as nothing has changed and I don’t expect it ever will 

haven’t tried the video chat as I go so often the extra two rides don’t really matter.


----------



## JoJoGirl

OK - It’s Saturday morning. We requested a DAS video chat at 7:03.

We are still waiting at 8: 30. Seeing the spinning circle and the message “We are currently experiencing extended wait times and encourage you to check back later.”

Planning to wait this out. The DAS is for my brother, who lives in a group home during the week and isn’t available for video chat. Today he’s at my parents and we’d really like to get everything taken care of.

I’ll update later on how everything goes. Please wish us luck!


----------



## DisSurfer878

JoJoGirl said:


> OK - It’s Saturday morning. We requested a DAS video chat at 7:03.
> 
> We are still waiting at 8: 30. Seeing the spinning circle and the message “We are currently experiencing extended wait times and encourage you to check back later.”
> 
> Planning to wait this out. The DAS is for my brother, who lives in a group home during the week and isn’t available for video chat. Today he’s at my parents and we’d really like to get everything taken care of.
> 
> I’ll update later on how everything goes. Please wish us luck!


Sending pixie dust your way that it doesn't take too long!


----------



## JoJoGirl

DisSurfer878 said:


> Sending pixie dust your way that it doesn't take too long!



Thank you!  We are still waiting .  We opened another chat request on Mom’s iPad through her account, in case there was a glitch on my end.  That one’s had a chat window open for 2 hours now with no CM reply yet.  It would help so much if there was some sort of automated reply to let us know we are still in the queue.  This might be a long day!


----------



## JoJoGirl

Ok, so I figured out that the first chat request we sent at 7:03 am didn’t complete properly due to a pop up/content blocker installed on my web browser.  I use Purify, which must not play well with Disney.com, though I’ve chatted on plenty of other websites with no problems.

It may be useful to add “Disable all popup and content blockers” to the tips on the first post - to hopefully help someone in the future.

Still waiting for a CM to join the chat window we opened from another device at 9:30-ish.  Maybe we will have to try another day when my brother is not at the group home.

Update:

It took a long time, but we finally finished with success.  Wait time in the first chat window (opened at around 9:30am) was about five hours.  The first chat was a very short screening session.  Then we waited 10-15 minutes more to be connected to the video chat CMs.  Unfortunately the first attempt at video chat had to be abandoned due to technical difficulties. Mom was given a “secret code” to use to skip the long wait and first screening chat next time.  Tried this a half an hour later and everything worked great. 

For the advance planning selections, we got all the attractions we requested during the timeframe we requested.  One of our dining reservations did conflict with a ride window, and luckily I was able to adjust it successfully.  All in all we are very happy with the scheduling.

Most of the wait and the problems we experienced could have been avoided had I realized sooner that my adblocker was blocking the chat window.  Live and learn.

My advice is:

1.  Disable all VPNs, adblockers, and content blockers before beginning.
2.  Set your device’s screen to never time out or auto lock.
3.  Request your registration chat right at 7:00am.  Be sure that the chat window opens and starts properly.  Set aside several hours in case things don’t go smoothly.
4.  Open a second MDE tab to use for logging back in when MDE logs you out - every 30 minutes.  I found a timer helped me to keep track of when a logout was about to happen.
5.  Keep your device within sight and check it often.  We did not receive any audible alert when the CM joined the chat.
6.  Be patient.  The CMs are extremely kind and helpful once you get connected.  Despite the time it took, I am very happy we did the advance registration.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Decided to do the preregistration today. Before  7 I logged in and reviewed which days we would be where and accepted the terms and conditions. I also went to my iPhone settings and always allowed camera and mic and turned off pop up blocker for safari.  At 7 I refreshed the page where you request the video call and clicked it. At 7:01 Ronald said he was initiating the call. It scared me because it was not loading his end of the call so I turned off my wifi and went on cellular which is sometimes better where I live. He did come on and by 7:04 i was done and I was on chat with Ivy to do ride selections. That took a very long time and I got bumped out of the chat twice. That was scary because I didn’t know how to get back but managed to both times. She asked for parks and dates and people going and 3 options per park and any conflicts. We only have 2 days and a half day at studios. I gave her my choices and told her to chose any tame non coaster rides if they were not available. I got early morning or shortly after park opening times for everything and top 2 choices for each park. It took until 7:40 for her to get them set up. It seemed she left the chat during the early part before she asked me what rides I wanted. Maybe she was shuffling more than one person at a time. She had me check MDE after she was done and all was good. So literally 40 min start to finish and only 4 minutes to get and complete the video part. Very quick. Our trip is a little less than 30 days out.


----------



## Dis Dragon

Can you start a DAS return time for a group if someone in your party hasn't scanned into the park yet?  I would guess they are not eligible until they scan in.


----------



## gap2368

Dis Dragon said:


> Can you start a DAS return time for a group if someone in your party hasn't scanned into the park yet?  I would guess they are not eligible until they scan in.


pretty sure you have to scan in to the parks before you can be added on the return time


----------



## mrsdoubie

This may have been answered already but I can’t find it. Can you park hop with DAS? I had difficulty figuring out how to do it in MDE yesterday. I did AK 1st and that worked just fine. Hopped to Epcot but the AK rides were still populating and I couldn’t figure out how to change it. What do I do?


----------



## SueM in MN

mrsdoubie said:


> This may have been answered already but I can’t find it. Can you park hop with DAS? I had difficulty figuring out how to do it in MDE yesterday. I did AK 1st and that worked just fine. Hopped to Epcot but the AK rides were still populating and I couldn’t figure out how to change it. What do I do?


You can park hop, but it may be ‘glitchy’ as far as showing your second park after you enter it.
What I’ve heard is to trying logging out and/or quitting the My Disney Experience app after entering the 2nd park, then log back in. If that doesn’t work, CMs at Guest Relations or one of the blue Guest Experience umbrellas can help you.


----------



## SueM in MN

gap2368 said:


> pretty sure you have to scan in to the parks before you can be added on the return time


That’s how DAS worked before, so I don’t think it changed


----------



## macandcheeseplease

What is the earliest time you can get a return time for a ride? If the parks open to all guests at 9, can you request a return time on the app right at nine? I know some of the rides will get very long lines (like Rise of the Resistance) and the return time may be much later in the day.


----------



## gap2368

macandcheeseplease said:


> What is the earliest time you can get a return time for a ride? If the parks open to all guests at 9, can you request a return time on the app right at nine? I know some of the rides will get very long lines (like Rise of the Resistance) and the return time may be much later in the day.


You can get a return time once the park opens.


----------



## jlundeen

You have to have scanned into the park in order to make a same day Das reservation. Some have been able to make them for the extended early entry time also. But you have to be in the park.


----------



## macandcheeseplease

gap2368 said:


> You can get a return time once the park opens.


Great, thanks so much!


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> You have to have scanned into the park in order to make a same day Das reservation. Some have been able to make them for the extended early entry time also. But you have to be in the park.


I forgot to mention that if you leave a park after scanning in, say taking a break or pool time, but you plan to return to the same park later, you can make another DAS return time anytime... you don't need to scan back in before doing that.  But if you plan to hop to another park, you must scan in to that park before making the request for an attraction there.


----------



## JoJoGirl

Question about DAS expiration and advance selections:

My brother registered for DAS on January 8 via video chat, for a planned trip January 30-Feb 4.   Unfortunately due to Covid, we had to reschedule that trip to March 7-11.  If his DAS is good for 60 days from the date of issuance (Jan. 8), it will expire March 9, in the middle of the new trip. 

We are hoping to be able to redo his advance selections. Can he renew/re-register for DAS online before the trip, or does he have to wait until his DAS expires mid-trip and go to Guest Relations?  If it’s the latter, he probably won’t be able to make advance selections for his last day in the parks. TIA!


----------



## Dis Dragon

JoJoGirl said:


> Question about DAS expiration and advance selections:
> 
> My brother registered for DAS on January 8 via video chat, for a planned trip January 30-Feb 4.   Unfortunately due to Covid, we had to reschedule that trip to March 7-11.  If his DAS is good for 60 days from the date of issuance (Jan. 8), it will expire March 9, in the middle of the new trip.
> 
> We are hoping to be able to redo his advance selections. Can he renew/re-register for DAS online before the trip, or does he have to wait until his DAS expires mid-trip and go to Guest Relations?  If it’s the latter, he probably won’t be able to make advance selections for his last day in the parks. TIA!


They activate the DAS from the first day of your park visit.  In this case it will be 60 days from January 30th.  So you're fine (expires March 31).  You can redo the advance selections through the scheduling chat online 30 days from the date of visit.  So you could wait till 2/9 to schedule them all or do a day at a time.


----------



## JoJoGirl

Dis Dragon said:


> They activate the DAS from the first day of your park visit.  In this case it will be 60 days from January 30th.  So you're fine (expires March 31).  You can redo the advance selections through the scheduling chat online 30 days from the date of visit.  So you could wait till 2/9 to schedule them all or do a day at a time.



That is great to know.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Splashboat

Is 7:00 AM EST the start time to call?


----------



## Dis Dragon

The info is on the chat page -

Live chat is available from 7:00 AM – 10:00 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## SafariDude

Hey everyone,

What attractions in each park are the ones to aim for? We are going and using DAS in early March which should be a fairly busy time in the parks. Which 2 rides should we be prioritizing with DAS Advance selections per park? We have no real ride preferences so would just like to aim for ones with usually the longest wait times.

Thank you


----------



## DisSurfer878

SafariDude said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> What attractions in each park are the ones to aim for? We are going and using DAS in early March which should be a fairly busy time in the parks. Which 2 rides should we be prioritizing with DAS Advance selections per park? We have no real ride preferences so would just like to aim for ones with usually the longest wait times.
> 
> Thank you


For Magic Kingdom, I don't think you can go wrong because you have so many choices. Jungle Cruise and Peter Pan will have the longest waits, and probably Splash too if its a hot day. 

in Animal Kingdom, if you're not rope dropping I would say safari and whichever second ride you're into, probably Navi River.

For Epcot, Test Track and Soarin or Mission Space

Hollywood Studios Slinky Dog Dash for sure and then take your pick. Millenium Falcon, Rock N Roller Coaster, Toy Story Midway Mania, Tower of Terror. There's no bad choices there.


----------



## Splashboat

*Resolved


----------



## suzyqqq27

I apologize if this has been addressed but this is a very long thread and I admittedly did not read through all the pages.

Does anyone know if there is a typing chat function during the video chat?  I sometimes become non-speaking and am situationally mute when overwhelmed.

Thanks in advance for any guidance or shared past knowledge,
Suzy


----------



## rick1zoo2

suzyqqq27 said:


> I apologize if this has been addressed but this is a very long thread and I admittedly did not read through all the pages.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a typing chat function during the video chat?  I sometimes become non-speaking and am situationally mute when overwhelmed.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance or shared past knowledge,
> Suzy




Yes there is.  When we did the video chat, the sound did not work for us, but we were still able to communicate and complete the process.


----------



## disneygal55

My husband has been eligible for the Disability Access program for the last several years due to his extensive medical issues. We are traveling to WDW in April and will be adding our adult children to his list. My question is that two of our children will be with us on the first day but another son joins us three days later.
Can we add him at Guest Services on our first day or do we have to wait and go back to guest services again when he arrives?


----------



## keishashadow

Today’s scheduled trip has been cancelled

thankfully, have another trip scheduled early April.  

At this point, confused at where we go from here   Assume the current pass won’t be valid for April’s trip as it’s approx 64 days past the original start date.

So, with one in hand but, expiring before the next trip…

it’s a bit daunting to think we’d have to go thru the lengthy hold-time process yet again request another DAS accommodation online only 3 days prior to our trip.  Especially, as it would negate being able to schedule the pre-assigned return times.


----------



## rebelbuddhist

keishashadow said:


> Today’s scheduled trip has been cancelled
> 
> thankfully, have another trip scheduled early April.
> 
> At this point, confused at where we go from here   Assume the current pass won’t be valid for April’s trip as it’s approx 64 days past the original start date.
> 
> So, with one in hand but, expiring before the next trip…
> 
> it’s a bit daunting to think we’d have to go thru the lengthy hold-time process yet again request another DAS accommodation online only 3 days prior to our trip.  Especially, as it would negate being able to schedule the pre-assigned return times.


Three days in advance does allow you to make pre-selections.  No greater than 30 days nor less than 2 days.


----------



## SueM in MN

rebelbuddhist said:


> Three days in advance does allow you to make pre-selections.  No greater than 30 days nor less than 2 days.


Agree

Also, the wait times for the call have been way down recently for most people. I did my daughter’s last week and assumed a long wait - especially since there was a notice in red on the page warning of long wait.
It was only 3 minutes from the time I tapped to accept the terms and conditions until the CM asked me to put in the first information for the chat. Your experience may vary, but I’ve  not been seeing 6-8 hour wait reports much lately


----------



## Lsdolphin

DAS expired on 2/2 and we will be returning on 4/3 we got the DAS in person at guest services do we need to renew when we arrive at Guest services or is it possible to renew via the chat process?


----------



## SueM in MN

Lsdolphin said:


> DAS expired on 2/2 and we will be returning on 4/3 we got the DAS in person at guest services do we need to renew when we arrive at Guest services or is it possible to renew via the chat process?


You can renew either way.
My DD’s DAS expired in December and I recently renewed hers using the video chat process.


----------



## Lsdolphin

SueM in MN said:


> You can renew either way.
> My DD’s DAS expired in December and I recently renewed hers using the video chat process.



thank you! used the DAS last week and it was a life saver!  We arrived at MK at 7:45 am and by 8::30 there were hordes of people we could only get to the side and wait and by 8:40 am the line at PP was way back near Carousel and when the HM opened at 9:00 line was huge...at 9:00 am we were able to get a DAS time of 10:00 for PP.  Rode PP, HM, JC, and LM and left park at 11:00 am happy!  Without DAS probably would only have been able to do LM as we could not have waited in the other lines.  We can only be in park a few hours before having to leave. Unable to do any spinning or roller coasters.


----------



## SueM in MN

I did the video chat last week for my daughter and took some screenshots since it’s very easy to get them on an iPad. Right after I tapped the button to agree to the Terms and Conditions, I tapped the button to begin the video chat for DAS registration.
This message came up immediately in the Chat box thanking me for contacting the chat for DAS preregistration. I had not typed anything in, so the only indication they had that I wanted to register for DAS was my tapping that button.


Just below that, there was a second continuation message saying to hang on and stay by the computer if I wanted to register for DAS and a link to the other chat if I already had DAS and needed to register for DAS Advance Selections.


within 5 or 6 minute, I had a message from the CM (Vance) who would be assisting me, asking for more information.


I expected a wait, but barely had time to type in the info that I was asked to provide before he was back, making sure the person I was requesting DAS for was able to be present.
After the CM joined the chat, he asked my relationship with the person I was requesting DAS for asked again for names and what were our concerns with waiting in the regular lines. He asked if I was on a device with a camera and microphone, then he started the video portion.


After coming onto the video chat, he asked what concerns we had with waiting in lines, then approved DD for DAS and requested to take her picture.
He asked if we had any questions then said he was sending us to chat with the CM arranging DAS Advance Selections.
I received an automated message with a link to the attractions that might be available for DAS Advance Selections


I typed in our park for each day and the top 3 choices, then she said she would work On scheduling. After a few minutes, she asked me to check our My Disney Experience account under Future plans.
Several of the times were very early (park opening), which we can’t do so I asked if she could change to later times. She indicated she would try to see what she could do, then let me know to check again.


----------



## Lsdolphin

SueM in MN said:


> I did the video chat last week for my daughter and took some screenshots since it’s very easy to get them on an iPad. Right after I tapped the button to agree to the Terms and Conditions, I tapped the button to begin the video chat for DAS registration.
> This message came up immediately in the Chat box thanking me for contacting the chat for DAS preregistration. I had not typed anything in, so the only indication they had that I wanted to register for DAS was my tapping that button.
> 
> View attachment 644949
> Just below that, there was a second continuation message saying to hang on and stay by the computer if I wanted to register for DAS and a link to the other chat if I already had DAS and needed to register for DAS Advance Selections.
> View attachment 644962
> 
> within 5 or 6 minute, I had a message from the CM (Vance) who would be assisting me, asking for more information.
> View attachment 644964
> 
> I expected a wait, but barely had time to type in the info that I was asked to provide before he was back, making sure the person I was requesting DAS for was able to be present.
> After the CM joined the chat, he asked my relationship with the person I was requesting DAS for asked again for names and what were our concerns with waiting in the regular lines. He asked if I was on a device with a camera and microphone, then he started the video portion.
> View attachment 644941
> 
> After coming onto the video chat, he asked what concerns we had with waiting in lines, then approved DD for DAS and requested to take her picture.
> He asked if we had any questions then said he was sending us to chat with the CM arranging DAS Advance Selections.
> I received an automated message with a link to the attractions that might be available for DAS Advance Selections
> View attachment 644968
> 
> I typed in our park for each day and the top 3 choices, then she said she would work On scheduling. After a few minutes, she asked me to check our My Disney Experience account under Future plans.
> Several of the times were very early (park opening), which we can’t do so I asked if she could change to later times. She indicated she would try to see what she could do, then let me know to check again.


So it looks like even if you have gone through the online process for your initial DAS you need to repeat entire eligibility process again to renew your DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

Lsdolphin said:


> So it looks like even if you have gone through the online process for your initial DAS you need to repeat entire eligibility process again to renew your DAS.


Whether the DAS registration was done online or in person, DAS expires 60 days after it was issued or first park day it was issued for
If it’s expired, yes, you would need to repeat the process


----------



## CJK

Thanks to everyone for creating this thread. Such helpful information. I have a couple questions if you don't mind. I may have missed these answers in the first post.


1. During the video chat for pre-registration, does the person requiring DAS have to be present for the call?

2. Does the 30 day window open 30 days before your hotel stay begins OR 30 days from your first park day? Like, if my hotel stay begins on April 17th but my first park day isn't until April 18th, do I have to wait until 30 days from April 18th?

3. Lastly, do we get to book 2 advanced rides in total, or 2 advanced rides per park?


----------



## lanejudy

The DAS-holder will need to be available at one point during the chat to have a picture taken, but does not need to be involved for the full time.

Technically I believe the info states all park days must be within the 30-day window.  However there have been several reports of it working 30-days from your first park day.  Not the hotel arrival date.

Advanced Selections are 2 per day.  If you are doing a 5-day trip, that will be 10 DAS Advanced Selections.


----------



## CJK

lanejudy said:


> The DAS-holder will need to be available at one point during the chat to have a picture taken, but does not need to be involved for the full time.
> 
> Technically I believe the info states all park days must be within the 30-day window.  However there have been several reports of it working 30-days from your first park day.  Not the hotel arrival date.
> 
> Advanced Selections are 2 per day.  If you are doing a 5-day trip, that will be 10 DAS Advanced Selections.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> The DAS-holder will need to be available at one point during the chat to have a picture taken, but does not need to be involved for the full time.
> 
> *Technically I believe the info states all park days must be within the 30-day window.  *However there have been several reports of it working 30-days from your first park day.  Not the hotel arrival date.
> 
> Advanced Selections are 2 per day.  If you are doing a 5-day trip, that will be 10 DAS Advanced Selections.


The website information still says 2 days to 30 days before the first park visit and that all days must be in that 2 to 30 day window.
But, some people have reported they were able to do it for their entire stay, even when the last few park days were more than 30 days.


----------



## JoJoGirl

SueM in MN said:


> The website information still says 2 days to 30 days before the first park visit and that all days must be in that 2 to 30 day window.
> But, some people have reported they were able to do it for their entire stay, even when the last few park days were more than 30 days.



Yes, this morning I was able to make advance selections for our entire stay March 6-10, including the days that were outside the 30-day window.  The chat CM said it was because we had a resort reservation.

Despite requesting right at 30 days, we were not able to get advance reservations for either Jungle Cruise or The Seas with Nemo and Friends - perhaps because we were asking for times between 10:00am and 3:00pm.  Other than that, we were able to select everything we wanted.


----------



## SueM in MN

JoJoGirl said:


> Yes, this morning I was able to make advance selections for our entire stay March 6-10, including the days that were outside the 30-day window.  *The chat CM said it was because we had a resort reservation.*
> 
> Despite requesting right at 30 days, we were not able to get advance reservations for either Jungle Cruise or The Seas with Nemo and Friends - perhaps because we were asking for times between 10:00am and 3:00pm.  Other than that, we were able to select everything we wanted.


That was my theory - everyone I saw who posted they were able to had a resort stay, but no one had confirmed it.
We were able to get DAS Advance Selections for our top choices each day of our trip, but it really depends on the day


----------



## DisSurfer878

JoJoGirl said:


> Yes, this morning I was able to make advance selections for our entire stay March 6-10, including the days that were outside the 30-day window.  The chat CM said it was because we had a resort reservation.
> 
> Despite requesting right at 30 days, we were not able to get advance reservations for either Jungle Cruise or The Seas with Nemo and Friends - perhaps because we were asking for times between 10:00am and 3:00pm.  Other than that, we were able to select everything we wanted.


I have to admit, Nemo is a bit of a surprise for me. Even right now, it's got a 10 minute wait with an immediate Genie+ return time. And it's PACKED today.


----------



## lizaisabel

Hi, quick question-if use the DAS Advance and for any reason we need to change the return window provided for a specific day due to health issue that delay the arriving time to the park that day, there is any way to edit or change the return window and if so how is done? Thank you!


----------



## SueM in MN

lizaisabel said:


> Hi, quick question-if use the DAS Advance and for any reason we need to change the return window provided for a specific day due to health issue that delay the arriving time to the park that day, there is any way to edit or change the return window and if so how is done? Thank you!


According to what is written, no. If a CM changes it for you, that would be pixie dust, not what to expect.

If you can’t make the DAS Advance Selection during the 1 hour window, the CM at the attraction _might be_ able to clear you to enter. That did happen to us a couple times in the past with Fastpasses. Be ready with a brief explanation of your issue (ours was a half hour wait for the Companion Restroom). 

You can always make a DAS Return Time for the attraction if your DAS Advance Selection expires.


----------



## JoJoGirl

DisSurfer878 said:


> I have to admit, Nemo is a bit of a surprise for me. Even right now, it's got a 10 minute wait with an immediate Genie+ return time. And it's PACKED today.



Yes, I’m figuring it will be easy to pick up via regular day-of DAS. It is one of the few DAS advance selection rides at Epcot that doesn’t require transferring from a wheelchair, which may explain the scarcity. Luckily all of the non-transfer attractions should be low wait.


----------



## M1k1m0u$3

Does a child have to be present for the DAS call or is it fine since I'm the parent? Worried about logistics lining up with my work schedule and him being in school.


----------



## SueM in MN

M1k1m0u$3 said:


> Does a child have to be present for the DAS call or is it fine since I'm the parent? Worried about logistics lining up with my work schedule and him being in school.


The person the DAS is for needs to be present for their picture to be taken.
Your child could be In another room while you are waiting for the video call and answering questions. But, he will need to be introduced during the video portion and his picture will be taken


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Just to confirm. Can we request the video chat 30 days from our onsite hotel check-in date? Or does it have to be 30 days from our first park day?


----------



## SueM in MN

CJK said:


> Hi all! Just to confirm. Can we request the video chat 30 days from our onsite hotel check-in date? Or does it have to be 30 days from our first park day?


Your first park day.

Quotes from Disney website:
”Please note that you may pre-register as soon as 30 days in advance of a park visit, but no less than 2 days before arrival.
During the registration chat, you will be able to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences using our new DAS Advance planning option (you may also make additional DAS selections on the day of your visit).
Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat.”

People who are *staying on-site* have reported they were able to make DAS Advance Selections for their entire trip as long as their first park day was no more than 30 days away.


----------



## SafariDude

I am going to Disney World in March and am staying off site. I was able to book my entire trip 30 days out even the days 31+++. The lady that did my DAS interview video warned me I wouldn’t be allowed to do all days and I would have to call back but the plans person who did the reservations for the advance selections let me do every day.

likely just has to do with whoever you get and how lucky you are I guess by the sounds of it.


----------



## pezaddict231

I did mine today, it wasn't too bad.  I had to wait around an hour but the chat with the CM was very quick, only a few minutes and he was kind and friendly.  Then they transfer you to the ride selection CM.  That took a while, partially because I kept getting disconnected and I suspect she was multitasking or the system was just slow.  I was able to get everything I wanted though.  It's definitely nice to not have to worry about it when we get to the park.  I'm staying onsite and today was my 30 days and I was able to make reservations for my entire trip.


----------



## mamaofsix

Thank you for all of the valuable information here these past months.  Tomorrow is the 30 day window for my 3 kids.  Fingers crossed the video chat goes well!


----------



## Kebby

I logged in at 7 am this am, and the chat box says they will help me when they reopen. I had thought it was 7 am? Is it later on the weekends?


----------



## mamaofsix

Well, a horrible start to my process this morning.  When I clicked to start the video chat, it kept re-routing me to the general chat for Disney Accesibilty Services, not the video chat.  I had multiple cast members coming on and not knowing how to help me get in the video queue!  I think I'm finally there, but it took until 7:40.  Now I've likely added HOURS to my wait.

This was a terrible experience.  Disney needs to fix its system, especially for people who are already struggling with high anxiety.


----------



## Aela

So what time does the chat window open in the morning?  6am est?


----------



## SueM in MN

Aela said:


> So what time does the chat window open in the morning?  6am est?


Live chat is available from 7:00 AM – 10:00 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## SueM in MN

mamaofsix said:


> Well, a horrible start to my process this morning.  *When I clicked to start the video chat, it kept re-routing me to the general chat for Disney Accesibilty Services, not the video chat. * I had multiple cast members coming on and not knowing how to help me get in the video queue!  I think I'm finally there, but it took until 7:40.  Now I've likely added HOURS to my wait.
> 
> This was a terrible experience.  Disney needs to fix its system, especially for people who are already struggling with high anxiety.


Just a clarification - was the place you clicked the link in the screenshot with a blue arrow pointing to it? Just trying to understand what happened.



Tapping that doesn’t connect directly to the video chat. It goes to a text chat window where guests are asked to type in some information. After reading the information and possibly asking a few more questions in the text chat, the CM asks if you are on a device with microphone and video. If you are, the CM starts the video chat portion of the registration. Before connecting to the video chat, a message comes up to request access to your microphone and camera. After tapping to agree, the video chat portion should start.
If you got to that point, but the video chat would not start, I think (but don’t know for sure) that you would be routed back to the text chat window.


----------



## Aela

This is what I see after clicking.  I believe this is correct.


----------



## mamaofsix

SueM in MN said:


> Just a clarification - was the place you clicked the link in the screenshot with a blue arrow pointing to it? Just trying to understand what happened.
> 
> View attachment 646970
> 
> Tapping that doesn’t connect directly to the video chat. It goes to a text chat window where guests are asked to type in some information. After reading the information and possibly asking a few more questions in the text chat, the CM asks if you are on a device with microphone and video. If you are, the CM starts the video chat portion of the registration. Before connecting to the video chat, a message comes up to request access to your microphone and camera. After tapping to agree, the video chat portion should start.
> If you got to that point, but the video chat would not start, I think (but don’t know for sure) that you would be routed back to the text chat window.


Yes, it was this box I clicked.  My husband is in IT.  He was sitting right there with me and said that it was definitely a loop problem on Disney's end.


----------



## SueM in MN

Aela said:


> This is what I see after clicking.  I believe this is correct.


Yes.
That is exactly what you should see after clicking to begin the video chat. That is the first step in the process.


----------



## Aela

SueM in MN said:


> Yes.
> That is exactly what you should see after clicking to begin the video chat. That is the first step in the process.


I’m at a 3 hour wait… so far.


----------



## SueM in MN

mamaofsix said:


> Yes, it was this box I clicked.  My husband is in IT.  He was sitting right there with me and said that it was definitely a loop problem on Disney's end.


What did you see after clicking that box? If it was what Aela posted, that is what you should have seen.


----------



## Aela

It keeps dropping, and I’m reconnecting.  I assume it isn’t restarting my wait.. but honestly I’m not sure.


----------



## mamaofsix

Update:  we got through!  

-Got into the live chat queue at 7:40am after a rough start with the chat box redirecting to the improper channel.  Disney finally fixed the issue after multiple attempts and chats with cast members.
-Received a chat invitation to proceed with video at 9:00am
-Live Video started at 9:05am
-Ride Selection started at 9:30
-Ride Selection finished at 11:20.
-Entire process, start to finish, was over 4 hours.

*Despite previous reports to the contrary, I WAS able to register all 3 of my children at the same time during this video chat.  We share one MDE account and all three were able to be registered, each with 5 different ride guests from our extended "family and friends" of 18 total travelers.  

*The cast member I was live chatting with did not seem to understand that I wanted overlapping ride times for all three kids so that our entire group could ride together.  They basically told me this was impossible due to the lack of time windows available for each ride.  They did not want to keep checking different rides and times to find overlapping ones.  BUT, I persisted with asking for different rides and times and we DID end up finding overlapping times for 2 rides per day of our stay.  I was surprised at how resistant the cast member seemed to be to help me.  Glad we did not give up.  

The ride selections took a long time because of this back and forth, so it was 11:20a.m. when we finished - 2 hours to select our rides!

To sum it up, DAS does not seem friendly for large families. We have six children, so even if not traveling with grandparents, etc., we still are too large for the "group of 6" rule.    That being said, if you have multiple members of your party who need to register at once, you CAN do this via video chat. It IS possible to book overlapping times for your party, you just have to keep trying different rides and times of day until you find one.  I really wish they would accommodate for large family groups and let you all have the same window for the advanced selections.  Here's an example of what our times looked like for Pirates of the Caribbean.  Basically, we have to get there at 2:30 on the button to fit all of our times.  If we don't get there right at the minute of our overlapping times, I am worried they will not let us in.  All of our rides overlap in this way, with only 1 minute being the same on all three together:


----------



## mamaofsix

SueM in MN said:


> What did you see after clicking that box? If it was what Aela posted, that is what you should have seen.


No, this was not what I saw after clicking.  The chat opened with a cast member asking what they could help me with.  Disney eventually figured it out, but it was definitely an error in the coding on their end.  Some sort of a glitch.  After 40 minutes, they fixed it and when I clicked that box, the correct message came up and sent me to the video queue.


----------



## SueM in MN

Aela said:


> It keeps dropping, and I’m reconnecting.  I assume it isn’t restarting my wait.. but honestly I’m not sure.


Mine dropped a couple of times, but came back up to exactly the same in the chat window.
Multiple people have been told that dropping and reconnecting doesn’t restart the wait.


----------



## Aela

mamaofsix said:


> Update:  we got through!
> 
> -Got into the live chat queue at 7:40am after a rough start with the chat box redirecting to the improper channel.  Disney finally fixed the issue after multiple attempts and chats with cast members.
> -Received a chat invitation to proceed with video at 9:00am
> -Live Video started at 9:05am
> -Ride Selection started at 9:30
> -Ride Selection finished at 11:20.
> -Entire process, start to finish, was over 4 hours.
> 
> *Despite previous reports to the contrary, I WAS able to register all 3 of my children at the same time during this video chat.  We share one MDE account and all three were able to be registered, each with 5 different ride guests from our extended "family and friends" of 18 total travelers.
> 
> *The cast member I was live chatting with did not seem to understand that I wanted overlapping ride times for all three kids so that our entire group could ride together.  They basically told me this was impossible due to the lack of time windows available for each ride.  They did not want to keep checking different rides and times to find overlapping ones.  BUT, I persisted with asking for different rides and times and we DID end up finding overlapping times for 2 rides per day of our stay.  I was surprised at how resistant the cast member seemed to be to help me.  Glad we did not give up.
> 
> The ride selections took a long time because of this back and forth, so it was 11:20a.m. when we finished - 2 hours to select our rides!
> 
> To sum it up, DAS does not seem friendly for large families. We have six children, so even if not traveling with grandparents, etc., we still are too large for the "group of 6" rule.    That being said, if you have multiple members of your party who need to register at once, you CAN do this via video chat. It IS possible to book overlapping times for your party, you just have to keep trying different rides and times of day until you find one.  I really wish they would accommodate for large family groups and let you all have the same window for the advanced selections.  Here's an example of what our times looked like for Pirates of the Caribbean.  Basically, we have to get there at 2:30 on the button to fit all of our times.  If we don't get there right at the minute of our overlapping times, I am worried they will not let us in.  All of our rides overlap in this way, with only 1 minute being the same on all three together:
> 
> View attachment 646995
> View attachment 646996


I entered at 9:30 cst, which is 10:30 est.  I’m at a 3 hour wait, I’ll see if I get in.  If not, I’ll get up at 7 est tomorrow


----------



## mamaofsix

Aela said:


> I entered at 9:30 cst, which is 10:30 est.  I’m at a 3 hour wait, I’ll see if I get in.  If not, I’ll get up at 7 est tomorrow


Hope you get through!


----------



## mamaofsix

Could somebody confirm:  If you are a few minutes late or early for your advanced DAS return time, will they still let you in?  I'm remembering the old fp system where if you were early they didn't let you in, but if you were up to 15 minutes late, they did?  Anyone have first hand experience with this?


----------



## DisneyElite4

I logged on at 7 a.m. on Wednesday for our 7 night trip. I was connected immediately, approved quickly and making selections in less than 5 minutes. Technically it was 31 days before our first park day, but we are DVC, and we were able to make selections for all park days. I got disconnected right before confirming times for our last day, but the CM just gave me what I had requested and made her best guess on times based off what I had chosen before, and she was right! I really don’t care too much about the advance selections - I wanted to do the pre-registration so we can skip the waiting on our first park day to be approved. We’ve actually always lucked out and never had a long wait in the past, but you never know what it will be like.

Edited to add: The DAS is for my son, who has autism and has used it on every trip to WDW. He actually wasn’t awake when I first logged in as I was expecting a long wait, so we had to wake him up rather quickly. Fortunately he was chipper and happy.


----------



## Aela

I got though, all finished.


----------



## SueM in MN

mamaofsix said:


> No, this was not what I saw after clicking.  The chat opened with a cast member asking what they could help me with.  Disney eventually figured it out, but it was definitely an error in the coding on their end.  Some sort of a glitch.  After 40 minutes, they fixed it and when I clicked that box, the correct message came up and sent me to the video queue.


Thanks for the update and explanation. I was wondering about the first screen since I’ve seen posts in other places where people expected to have the video part of the video chat start as soon as they clicked it.


----------



## Evita_W

mamaofsix said:


> Could somebody confirm:  If you are a few minutes late or early for your advanced DAS return time, will they still let you in?  I'm remembering the old fp system where if you were early they didn't let you in, but if you were up to 15 minutes late, they did?  Anyone have first hand experience with this?


As with the old FP, up to 5 minutes early or 15 minutes late. If there are extenuating circumstances, sucj as being stuck on a ride, having a co flicting ADR, ETC. they may sometimes allow later.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Evita_W said:


> As with the old FP, up to 5 minutes early or 15 minutes late. If there are extenuating circumstances, sucj as being stuck on a ride, having a co flicting ADR, ETC. they may sometimes allow later.


Is this an actual policy, or is it pixie dust?


----------



## OurBigTrip

mamaofsix said:


> To sum it up, DAS does not seem friendly for large families. We have six children, so even if not traveling with grandparents, etc., we still are too large for the "group of 6" rule.



I think Disney is actually pretty generous to allow six people on a DAS, as they could easily limit it to the DAS holder and one other person.  As long as it’s at six, I can see making exceptions for immediate family (parents and siblings ) for more than six, but then extended family and friends probably shouldn’t be included.

As you have three children who need DAS and three who don’t, you would easily fit within the rule of six…each DAS would have the DAS holder, three non-DAS siblings, and two parents for a total of six.


----------



## mamaofsix

Evita_W said:


> As with the old FP, up to 5 minutes early or 15 minutes late. If there are extenuating circumstances, sucj as being stuck on a ride, having a co flicting ADR, ETC. they may sometimes allow later.


Okay, thank you.  Just wanted to clarify that you've personally experienced this?


----------



## mamaofsix

OurBigTrip said:


> I think Disney is actually pretty generous to allow six people on a DAS, as they could easily limit it to the DAS holder and one other person.  As long as it’s at six, I can see making exceptions for immediate family (parents and siblings ) for more than six, but then extended family and friends probably shouldn’t be included.
> 
> As you have three children who need DAS and three who don’t, you would easily fit within the rule of six…each DAS would have the DAS holder, three non-DAS siblings, and two parents for a total of six.


Yes.  But if you had a large family that only had one child needing DAS, you would never get to ride together.


----------



## OurBigTrip

mamaofsix said:


> Yes.  But if you had a large family that only had one child needing DAS, you would never get to ride together.


As I said, I can see making exceptions to go above six if that’s needed to get parents/children included.


----------



## lanejudy

mamaofsix said:


> Okay, thank you.  Just wanted to clarify that you've personally experienced this?


I have read reports of allowances and reports with no exceptions, so I’m not positive there is any official policy.  Honestly, all 18 cannot be in the same ride vehicle so I recommend arriving near the end of the first overlap, and if group 3 has to wait 5-10 minutes to join the queue they aren’t that far behind.  So the example was 3 windows of 1-2 1:30-2:30 and 2-3.  Arrive around 1:45/1:50.


----------



## Evita_W

OurBigTrip said:


> Is this an actual policy, or is it pixie dust?


The 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after is policy, anything outside that is pixie dust


----------



## OurBigTrip

Evita_W said:


> The 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after is policy, anything outside that is pixie dust


And where can we find that policy?


----------



## FranNorton

mamaofsix said:


> Yes.  But if you had a large family that only had one child needing DAS, you would never get to ride together.



You may manage if if those not using the DAS pass queue in the usual way and those with the DAS join the lightening queue when party 1 are near the front. I am sure that the cast members would allow you to wait for each other


----------



## Evita_W

OurBigTrip said:


> And where can we find that policy?


I believe it shows that in the fine print for Genie+, which uses the kughtning lanes.


----------



## mamaofsix

lanejudy said:


> I have read reports of allowances and reports with no exceptions, so I’m not positive there is any official policy.  Honestly, all 18 cannot be in the same ride vehicle so I recommend arriving near the end of the first overlap, and if group 3 has to wait 5-10 minutes to join the queue they aren’t that far behind.  So the example was 3 windows of 1-2 1:30-2:30 and 2-3.  Arrive around 1:45/1:50.


Yes, that is our plan.  Just wondered if we all arrive at the same time, if the last group would be let in a bit early or not...


----------



## jlundeen

We found that CMs were very generous with arriving a bit early for our DAS, but we considered it Pixie Dust rather than the norm.  My understand is 5 min early and 10 minutes late is usually acceptable, but we were able to get in a bit earlier than that sometimes.

BTW - Star Tours has ECVs and Wheelchairs go through LL even with no reservation.  They just override the blue and make it green.


----------



## TheresaNY

How do you enter an attraction when it is you DAS return time?  Is there something that you will show them on the app? Do you go to the LL return line?  We have never used this service before and I just read this thread for past half hour and didn't see anything addressing this.  Where exactly do we go and what should be prepared to show?


----------



## SueM in MN

TheresaNY said:


> How do you enter an attraction when it is you DAS return time?  Is there something that you will show them on the app? Do you go to the LL return line?  We have never used this service before and I just read this thread for past half hour and didn't see anything addressing this.  Where exactly do we go and what should be prepared to show?


The ‘how it works’ unfortunately got edited out when I was cleaning up some info.

When your time times, go to the Lightning Lane entrance. The person registered for DAS will scan their Magicband or digital ticket at the reader - they need to be the first to scan and the Mickey head scanner will turn blue. That alerts the CM to check their screen; they will see a photo of the DAS user to check it is the same person.
The CM clears the ‘blue’ and the rest of your group csn then scan their Magicbands/ tickets.


----------



## MinnieMSue

SueM in MN said:


> The ‘how it works’ unfortunately got edited out when I was cleaning up some info.
> 
> When your time times, go to the Lightning Lane entrance. The person registered for DAS will scan their Magicband or digital ticket at the reader - they need to be the first to scan and the Mickey head scanner will turn blue. That alerts the CM to check their screen; they will see a photo of the DAS user to check it is the same person.
> The CM clears the ‘blue’ and the rest of your group csn then scan their Magicbands/ tickets.



man’s at the second checkpoint you can scan in any order and all that scanned at the first checkpoint will be green. This is on rides that have 2 checkpoints


----------



## jlundeen

MinnieMSue said:


> man’s at the second checkpoint you can scan in any order and all that scanned at the first checkpoint will be green. This is on rides that have 2 checkpoints


One other point is that you cannot make a new DAS return time until you have cleared both checkpoints on the rides that have two.  

And just a reminder that if one person in the party does not use their DAS, you either have to cancel it if it's a day-of reservation, or go to a blue umbrella and have them clear it for that person. That guest will not be eligible to have another return time until that one has been cleared.


----------



## mamaofsix

jlundeen said:


> One other point is that you cannot make a new DAS return time until you have cleared both checkpoints on the rides that have two.
> 
> And just a reminder that if one person in the party does not use their DAS, you either have to cancel it if it's a day-of reservation, or go to a blue umbrella and have them clear it for that person. That guest will not be eligible to have another return time until that one has been cleared.


Which attractions have 2 checkpoints?


----------



## jlundeen

I can't remember them all but I know flight of passage, slinky dog, seven dwarfs, have them for sure.

The app will tell you if you are not eligible yet to make another day-of return time. It says something to the effect of the DAS limit has been reached.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Solo trip this time.
Are there accommodations available for those of us of a certain age with difficulty managing tech & using our fingers?

Is there any way now to navigate the World using regular old key cards, credit cards & cash?

My phone (Android) is practically from the 20th century (I'd need to sit down in the shade every time to correctly use it) & putting on a Magic Band has become very difficult... 

Been going since the 70s, sometimes solo but time marches on.

I need no other changes in accessibility. I just need some good old-fashioned WDW magic 

All tips appreciated!


----------



## SueM in MN

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Solo trip this time.
> Are there accommodations available for those of us of a certain age with difficulty managing tech & using our fingers?
> 
> Is there any way now to navigate the World using regular old key cards, credit cards & cash?
> 
> My phone (Android) is practically from the 20th century (I'd need to sit down in the shade every time to correctly use it) & putting on a Magic Band has become very difficult...
> 
> Been going since the 70s, sometimes solo but time marches on.
> 
> I need no other changes in accessibility. I just need some good old-fashioned WDW magic
> 
> All tips appreciated!


You don’t need to use a phone - it’s just an option. 
You also don’t need to use a Magicband - again, just an option.
You can get a digital card, similar to a credit card instead and use that.
For making DAS Return Times, the My Disney Experience app is one option, but DAS Return Times can be obtained at the attraction or from the blue Guest Experience umbrellas. Just tell the CM you want to make a DAD Return Time and they will do it for you on their iPad.


----------



## SueM in MN

mamaofsix said:


> Which attractions have 2 checkpoints?


That was why I didn’t mention them - it’s mostly the ones with high demand. They want to make sure no one snuck into the Lightning Lane from the Standby line. They will be noticeable- a Mickey scanner like at the entrance with a CM near it. 
They do sometimes turn off the second one.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

SueM in MN said:


> You don’t need to use a phone - it’s just an option.
> You also don’t need to use a Magicband - again, just an option.
> You can get a digital card, similar to a credit card instead and use that.
> For making DAS Return Times, the My Disney Experience app is one option, but DAS Return Times can be obtained at the attraction or from the blue Guest Experience umbrellas. Just tell the CM you want to make a DAD Return Time and they will do it for you on their iPad.


Thanks so much.
So can I still check-in online or go to desk? 
I see now My Dis Exp says a card is available but I didn't see how to get one or link everything to it.


----------



## mamaofsix

SueM in MN said:


> That was why I didn’t mention them - it’s mostly the ones with high demand. They want to make sure no one snuck into the Lightning Lane from the Standby line. They will be noticeable- a Mickey scanner like at the entrance with a CM near it.
> They do sometimes turn off the second one.


Hmmm.  Okay.  We are traveling as a large family and the kids sometimes run ahead in line.  I often have everyone's magic bands on me - so I just wanted to be prepared for which rides we need to make sure to stay together in the queue to scan twice.


----------



## DisRoss

SueM in MN said:


> That was why I didn’t mention them - it’s mostly the ones with high demand. They want to make sure no one snuck into the Lightning Lane from the Standby line. They will be noticeable- a Mickey scanner like at the entrance with a CM near it.
> They do sometimes turn off the second one.


If it’s a ride with a second scan point that has been turned off, any idea if that impacts the DAS clearing from the app to book the next ride?


----------



## SueM in MN

DisRoss said:


> If it’s a ride with a second scan point that has been turned off, any idea if that impacts the DAS clearing from the app to book the next ride?


It has not for us.


----------



## jlundeen

I had an experience last fall on Everest - the scanners were not working properly, and they just used their ipads to scan us in and then motioned up past the second scan point.  We had to go to a blue umbrella to have it cleared.


----------



## Evita_W

jlundeen said:


> I had an experience last fall on Everest - the scanners were not working properly, and they just used their ipads to scan us in and then motioned up past the second scan point.  We had to go to a blue umbrella to have it cleared.


We had a couple of occasions where their scanners weren't working correctly, the CMs at the attraction said we would have to go to the blue umbrellas to have it cleared, but DH was able to cancel them from the app in all cases.

The only issue we didn't resolve was when our advanced return window xane around for Peter Pan and the return line on the Lightning Lane was about 30 minutes, which would have been provlematic from noth the DAS persepctive and the fact we were using ECVs and couldnt push each other, but we didn't ask them either. It wasn't that important to us.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

This might sound clueless, but when I click on request live video chat button, it opens a page to Disney . com, with a picture of Encanto that says Stream Now under it.  Does that sound right?  or is it glitching?
I have been trying for three days now and that is all I have seen other than a swirling blue where the request video chat button was.


----------



## jlundeen

Chim Chiminy said:


> This might sound clueless, but when I click on request live video chat button, it opens a page to Disney . com, with a picture of Encanto that says Stream Now under it.  Does that sound right?  or is it glitching?
> I have been trying for three days now and that is all I have seen other than a swirling blue where the request video chat button was.


I had that happen numerous times early on....  depending on your browser (desktop) you might try dumping cache, checking for things like allowing pop-ups and redirects, disabling ad-blocker, and allowing cookies...  I found I needed to use Google rather than Windows edge before I could get it to work.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

jlundeen said:


> I had that happen numerous times early on....  depending on your browser (desktop) you might try dumping cache, checking for things like allowing pop-ups and redirects, disabling ad-blocker, and allowing cookies...  I found I needed to use Google rather than Windows edge before I could get it to work.



thank you.  I had been using chrome and cleared my cache, but didn't realize I had to go in and do all the other things.  I got a chat window now and in the queue.  Thanks!


----------



## Nennie

My apologies if this has been asked and answered previously!

For onsite guests that can enter a park 30 minutes early, do we still have to wait until the park officially opens to be able to select a DAS return time on the app?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Markj

I know it says you cant make one of your two advance selections at some sites, like the Remy ride in Epcot and Mickey and Minnie Runaway Train in DHS, be those rides. Can you use DAS pass for those rides on the day you are there after you use up a ride.


----------



## SirDuff

Markj said:


> I know it says you cant make one of your two advance selections at some sites, like the Remy ride in Epcot and Mickey and Minnie Runaway Train in DHS, be those rides. Can you use DAS pass for those rides on the day you are there after you use up a ride.



You can make them day-of.  But you don’t have to wait until you “use up a ride”.  The advance selections are totally separate from the normal day-of DAS.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Nennie said:


> My apologies if this has been asked and answered previously!
> 
> For onsite guests that can enter a park 30 minutes early, do we still have to wait until the park officially opens to be able to select a DAS return time on the app?  Thanks so much!



yes


----------



## jlundeen

SirDuff said:


> You can make them day-of.  But you don’t have to wait until you “use up a ride”.  The advance selections are totally separate from the normal day-of DAS.


While I had trouble booking the online return times during early entry, i was able to have some CMs at blue umbrellas and rides do it,


----------



## SueM in MN

Markj said:


> I know it says you cant make one of your two advance selections at some sites, like the Remy ride in Epcot and Mickey and Minnie Runaway Train in DHS, be those rides. Can you use DAS pass for those rides on the day you are there after you use up a ride.


The 2 attractions that are Individual Lightning Lane for each park are not eligible for DAS Advance Selections.
You can get a DAS Return Time for them after the person registered for DAS has entered the park.

DAS Advance Selections that are made in connection with video chat registration are _totally separate_ from DAS Return Times made in the park. DAS Advance Selections don’t need to be used before making or using DAS Return Times. In fact, you don’t need to use DAS Advance Selections at all - if you don’t use them in the 1 hour window, they expire and disappear


----------



## EMHDad

I am a little confused to how the DAS system works. We have close friends taking their kids to Dis at the end of the week. I am the go to guy for helping friends and family park plan. However, I have never done DAS, and with the new ways of disney (genie+, virtual q, etc) I am not sure how to make a daily itinerary? How does DAS work? A Few questions...

The 2 Advance DAS passes...Do you use the lightning lane when redeeming them?
The 'moment of' passes... You go up to a CM and get a pass for a ride by entering a 'virtual queue' with the timefram of the standby line, and you can have one active per time, right? Do you need to use the 2 advance passes first, or can you get one 'active' pass before you have used up the advance passes?

I noticed, RotR, Remy, SM and Splash are not available to get advance passes? Can you get active passes for any of these rides?


----------



## SueM in MN

EMHDad said:


> I am a little confused to how the DAS system works. We have close friends taking their kids to Dis at the end of the week. I am the go to guy for helping friends and family park plan. However, I have never done DAS, and with the new ways of disney (genie+, virtual q, etc) I am not sure how to make a daily itinerary? How does DAS work? A Few questions...


You can find a summary of information in post one of this thread. It’s a little bit messy - it was being written as the changes were rolling out and I have not had time to edit it down much.


> The 2 Advance DAS passes...Do you use the lightning lane when redeeming them?


DAS Advance Selections are made in connection with doing the video DAS registration. They have a specific start time and a 1 hour window for use. To redeem them, go to the Lightning Lane entrance. There will be a CM at the scanner for entry to Lightning Lane; the Person registered for DAS scans their Magicband or ticket first (or a parent/helper scans it for them). The scanner will glow blue to alert the CM to look at their screen. After checking that person registered for DAS is the one checking in, the CM will clear it and direct the rest of the party to scan their Magicbands/tickets.


> The 'moment of' passes... You go up to a CM and get a pass for a ride by entering a 'virtual queue' with the timefram of the standby line, and you can have one active per time, right?


DAS Return Times are obtained at the park, after entering the park. They can be obtained from a CM at the attraction, from a CM at one of the blue Guest Relations umbrellas or from the My Disney Experience app on a smartphone.
DAS Return Times have a start time that is based on current wait time in the Standby Line. DAS Return Times stay active until they are used or the attraction or park closes for the day. There can only be one active DAS Return Time at a time.


> Do you need to use the 2 advance passes first, or can you get one 'active' pass before you have used up the advance passes?


DAS Advance Selections and DAS Return Times are totally separate. The DAS Advance Selections don’t need to be used before getting or using a DAS Return Time. 


> I noticed, RotR, Remy, SM and Splash are not available to get advance passes? Can you get active passes for any of these rides?


Each park has 2 attractions that are available for paid Individual Lightning Lane. Those attractions are not available for DAS Advance Selections, but a DAS Return Time can be scheduled for them in the park. Plan that they might have a very long wait - Remy was 210 minutes this afternoon, so a guest getting a DAS Return Time would be waiting around 200 minutes for it.


----------



## Burgermom

Can a DAS holder and their family have both an ILL and a DAS return time for the same ride? For example, If I pay for the ILL for Flight of Passage (ILL ride) with a time of (for example), 11am; can I request a DAS return time for FOP when my family enters the park around 9am in the morning? This would mean that we would have a DAS return time and an ILL for the same ride (FOP) in the system. Or would this glitch out the system? Or would we be blocked from doing this?  I'm trying to plan in case my child wants to do a repeat ride. I'm anticipating that she will likely only be able to handle being in the parks for maybe 2-3 hours per day as she gets tired/overwhelmed easily.


----------



## lanejudy

Burgermom said:


> Can a DAS holder and their family have both an ILL and a DAS return time for the same ride?


Yes, the two programs work independent of each other.  Using I$LL and/or Genie+ would be a way to manage "looping" just like previously done with FP+.


----------



## Burgermom

lanejudy said:


> Yes, the two programs work independent of each other.  Using I$LL and/or Genie+ would be a way to manage "looping" just like previously done with FP+.


Thanks for the swift reply


----------



## MinnieMSue

We prebooked haunted mansion and then used either das return time or genie plus (I forget which) to ride at the same time. My dad has vision issues adapting to dark and I asked if they could let us loop twice so he could see it the second time. (We had to load in the separate area from where they normally load for reasons other than das). They told us we could as long as more wheelchair people didn’t come while we were riding. Well we came back around and they said a wheelchair was going to load but that we could still loop again. It was so sweet of them. He was able to see some the second lap around.


----------



## SueM in MN

MinnieMSue said:


> We prebooked haunted mansion and then used either das return time or genie plus (I forget which) to ride at the same time. My dad has vision issues adapting to dark and I asked if they could let us loop twice so he could see it the second time. (We had to load in the separate area from where they normally load for reasons other than das). They told us we could as long as more wheelchair people didn’t come while we were riding. Well we came back around and they said a wheelchair was going to load but that we could still loop again. It was so sweet of them. He was able to see some the second lap around.


That was sweet they let you go again.
We‘ve noticed that going on Haunted Mansion after dark helps a lot too since your eyes are already adapted to the dark


----------



## Evita_W

MinnieMSue said:


> We prebooked haunted mansion and then used either das return time or genie plus (I forget which) to ride at the same time. My dad has vision issues adapting to dark and I asked if they could let us loop twice so he could see it the second time. (We had to load in the separate area from where they normally load for reasons other than das). They told us we could as long as more wheelchair people didn’t come while we were riding. Well we came back around and they said a wheelchair was going to load but that we could still loop again. It was so sweet of them. He was able to see some the second lap around.


Not this last trip, but the one before that, they actually asked us if we could stay on at Haunted Mansion as they were training new CMs and wanted to show them how to handle it when the need arises. First time we were not asked if we would.like to stay on, but if we could do them a favor by staying on. The other interesting thing was that they insisted on brining our mobility devices to us (unless we had objections to them doing so), even though we didn't need them to for the same training reasons. We obviously  allowed for nothing, but was the strangest experience to date on HM.


----------



## Madteaparty001

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Solo trip this time.
> Are there accommodations available for those of us of a certain age with difficulty managing tech & using our fingers?
> 
> Is there any way now to navigate the World using regular old key cards, credit cards & cash?
> 
> My phone (Android) is practically from the 20th century (I'd need to sit down in the shade every time to correctly use it) & putting on a Magic Band has become very difficult...
> 
> Been going since the 70s, sometimes solo but time marches on.
> 
> I need no other changes in accessibility. I just need some good old-fashioned WDW magic
> 
> All tips appreciated!



They have alternatives to the traditional magicbands such as slap wrist bracelets and keychains as seen here:










DD uses a mickey keychain because having the magicband on her wrist bothers her. You can purchase online at shopDisney or in store on property, we did it on property and the CMs transferred the puck for her.

Otherwise guest services or the front of the park CMs can usually provide you with a physical park ticket card if you do not have one already. You can manage your magicbands (the pucks) and park ticket cards on your Disney account here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/bands-cards/


----------



## Madteaparty001

Does anyone know if they are allowing bookings of the IAS rides that are being transferred to G+ temporarily for advanced DAS bookings?


----------



## lanejudy

Madteaparty001 said:


> Does anyone know if they are allowing bookings of the IAS rides that are being transferred to G+ temporarily for advanced DAS bookings?


So far reports have been “no.”


----------



## bambialways4ever

Madteaparty001 said:


> Does anyone know if they are allowing bookings of the IAS rides that are being transferred to G+ temporarily for advanced DAS bookings?


We just got done with our DAS registration 20 minutes ago. I asked for the board because I saw posts about it, and we were told no.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Madteaparty001 said:


> They have alternatives to the traditional magicbands such as slap wrist bracelets and keychains as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD uses a mickey keychain because having the magicband on her wrist bothers her. You can purchase online at shopDisney or in store on property, we did it on property and the CMs transferred the puck for her.
> 
> Otherwise guest services or the front of the park CMs can usually provide you with a physical park ticket card if you do not have one already. You can manage your magicbands (the pucks) and park ticket cards on your Disney account here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/bands-cards/



WoW! This is EXACTLY what I was hoping for. Had no idea about them. The key chain is perfect for me..... THANK YOU so so much!


----------



## Darth Insidious

SueM in MN said:


> People who are *staying on-site* have reported they were able to make DAS Advance Selections for their entire trip as long as their first park day was no more than 30 days away.



Anyone know if Shades of Green counts as staying on site? Thank you.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Madteaparty001 said:


> They have alternatives to the traditional magicbands such as slap wrist bracelets and keychains as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD uses a mickey keychain because having the magicband on her wrist bothers her. You can purchase online at shopDisney or in store on property, we did it on property and the CMs transferred the puck for her.
> 
> Otherwise guest services or the front of the park CMs can usually provide you with a physical park ticket card if you do not have one already. You can manage your magicbands (the pucks) and park ticket cards on your Disney account here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/bands-cards/



so my almost 90 yr old parents totally failed on the finger scans lol. I pounded it into their hands to use right pointer finger but I never even considered to make sure they put their finger on the scanner straight. So the second day we really brought our entry line to a screeching stop. Both of them could not get the scan to work. They used the same finger but couldn’t replicate it on the scanner. They had to keep trying mult times and then someone came and took their photos with their iPads. They also had to redo the finger scan.  And the 3rd day same thing. But it didn’t take as long since their photos were already taken. It still took awhile. I think the combo of age. Cold hands and bent arthritic fingers plus the angle from being in a wheelchair made it an impossible task. They had minimal magic band issues once I figured out how to angle his wheelchair upon arrival to tapstyles.


----------



## MinnieMSue

SueM in MN said:


> That was sweet they let you go again.
> We‘ve noticed that going on Haunted Mansion after dark helps a lot too since your eyes are already adapted to the dark



that would have been a good idea had I thought of it lol.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

MinnieMSue said:


> so my almost 90 yr old parents totally failed on the finger scans lol. I pounded it into their hands to use right pointer finger but I never even considered to make sure they put their finger on the scanner straight. So the second day we really brought our entry line to a screeching stop. Both of them could not get the scan to work. They used the same finger but couldn’t replicate it on the scanner. They had to keep trying mult times and then someone came and took their photos with their iPads. They also had to redo the finger scan.  And the 3rd day same thing. But it didn’t take as long since their photos were already taken. It still took awhile. I think the combo of age. Cold hands and bent arthritic fingers plus the angle from being in a wheelchair made it an impossible task. They had minimal magic band issues once I figured out how to angle his wheelchair upon arrival to tapstyles.



Honestly, our population is aging. (Everyone reading this & rolling their eyes right now-IT WILL HAPPEN TO YOU TOO   & maybe your gen will live even longer.)
Hope better alternatives become available for those less able. Not every senior Mouseketeer will be visiting with a more able companion. Your parents are lucky to have you.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Darth Insidious said:


> Anyone know if Shades of Green counts as staying on site? Thank you.


Doubtful.


----------



## senoragilbert

Darth Insidious said:


> Anyone know if Shades of Green counts as staying on site? Thank you.





OurBigTrip said:


> Doubtful.



I'm not sure if I agree with this assessment. Since SOG is considered "on site" for the purpose of extra evening hours and dining reservations, I would think it is also considered "on site" for DAS. The worst that could happen is you get your first day's advance reservations, and have to get the rest several days later, but I would guess they can give you a shortcut to get in touch with the CM for the reservations (without having to go through the video chat again).


----------



## jlundeen

MinnieMSue said:


> so my almost 90 yr old parents totally failed on the finger scans lol. I pounded it into their hands to use right pointer finger but I never even considered to make sure they put their finger on the scanner straight. So the second day we really brought our entry line to a screeching stop. Both of them could not get the scan to work. They used the same finger but couldn’t replicate it on the scanner. They had to keep trying mult times and then someone came and took their photos with their iPads. They also had to redo the finger scan.  And the 3rd day same thing. But it didn’t take as long since their photos were already taken. It still took awhile. I think the combo of age. Cold hands and bent arthritic fingers plus the angle from being in a wheelchair made it an impossible task. They had minimal magic band issues once I figured out how to angle his wheelchair upon arrival to tapstyles.


I wonder if this would work for older guests....  

Our last trip, our grandson (7 YO) had a lot of trouble with the finger scan, so the cast member had my daughter use her finger for him.  He still scanned his band, but then she put her finger on the scanner.  The CMs initiated this work around for them.  Can adults do this for other adults?


----------



## OurBigTrip

senoragilbert said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with this assessment. Since SOG is considered "on site" for the purpose of extra evening hours and dining reservations, I would think it is also considered "on site" for DAS. The worst that could happen is you get your first day's advance reservations, and have to get the rest several days later, but I would guess they can give you a shortcut to get in touch with the CM for the reservations (without having to go through the video chat again).


Difference is that unless something has changed recently, CMs can't "see" SoG reservations in the Disney system as SoG has their own reservation system.


----------



## senoragilbert

OurBigTrip said:


> Difference is that unless something has changed recently, CMs can't "see" SoG reservations in the Disney system as SoG has their own reservation system.


So how can Disney "see" SOG in the ADR system?


----------



## OurBigTrip

senoragilbert said:


> So how can Disney "see" SOG in the ADR system?



Do they see it?


----------



## MinnieMSue

jlundeen said:


> I wonder if this would work for older guests....
> 
> Our last trip, our grandson (7 YO) had a lot of trouble with the finger scan, so the cast member had my daughter use her finger for him.  He still scanned his band, but then she put her finger on the scanner.  The CMs initiated this work around for them.  Can adults do this for other adults?



I don’t know but that would have been so much easier!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Honestly, our population is aging. (Everyone reading this & rolling their eyes right now-IT WILL HAPPEN TO YOU TOO   & maybe your gen will live even longer.)
> Hope better alternatives become available for those less able. Not every senior Mouseketeer will be visiting with a more able companion. Your parents are lucky to have you.



thanks that is really sweet. They had the best time on the trip.


----------



## senoragilbert

OurBigTrip said:


> Do they see it?


Yes! I am guessing it's something like Swolphin or DS hotels, you link your reservation in MDE. I could be totally wrong, of course! Perhaps @darth_insidious can help us understand that part.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> I wonder if this would work for older guests....
> 
> Our last trip, our grandson (7 YO) had a lot of trouble with the finger scan, so the cast member had my daughter use her finger for him.  He still scanned his band, but then she put her finger on the scanner.  The CMs initiated this work around for them.  Can adults do this for other adults?


My youngest DD is an adult with cerebral palsy. She has difficulty doing the finger scan, so I place _her_ finger on the scanner for her. A little hard to explain, but I hold her hand with the other fingers bent and the index finger exposed, then ‘drop’ her index finger on the scanner. It works almost 100% of the time. For some reason, we always have issues at Hollywood Studio - that’s the only park it doesn’t work on 1 try.

The CMs frequently suggest I scan instead for her, which I refuse. One time when I went early and my husband brought her to the park, he did take the suggestion.
He forgot to tell me he had done it, so the next day when I brought her to the park, her finger scan wouldn’t work. I (luckily) had her ID with me, but had to go thru a questioning including what park she had been at the day before, who she had been with and about what time she entered so they could verify it on their computer.

If you choose to do it, it’s important to realize the person who scanned always needs to enter the park with them. It takes a little longer to do a picture instead (the entry CM has to call over a CM who has an iPad), but I’d suggest that instead.


----------



## Darth Insidious

senoragilbert said:


> Yes! I am guessing it's something like Swolphin or DS hotels, you link your reservation in MDE. I could be totally wrong, of course! Perhaps @darth_insidious can help us understand that part.



We are staying at SoG for the first time next trip, so unfortunately I don’t know.


----------



## senoragilbert

Darth Insidious said:


> We are staying at SoG for the first time next trip, so unfortunately I don’t know.


Have you been able to link your SOG reservation in MDE?


----------



## Darth Insidious

senoragilbert said:


> Have you been able to link your SOG reservation in MDE?


Haven’t made it yet. Researching for trip in 1.5 years. But I did read on the thread about the extra evening hours for deluxe hotel that the SoG reservations were linked in MDE and they could scan magic bands for access during the extra hours.


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

Darth Insidious said:


> Anyone know if Shades of Green counts as staying on site? Thank you.


This is a loaded question, lol. If you are staying at SOG you are staying at a DOD owned facility that is on WDW property. Guests get some of the deluxe resort perks, like extra morning and extra evening hours. Guest can have a magic band, but you are not able to open your doors or charge to the room like other onsite guest. There are other examples just some. 
You are able to link the reservation to the MDE app. I am going in April and have not stayed at SOG or had DAS so cannot speak to any of the other specifics. If you change your reservation in SOG, based on my experience you will have to re-enter the reservation since SOG gives you a new conformation number and their system isn't totally synced with Disney when it comes to updates maybe?


----------



## hulagirl87

I logged on right at 7am and got to talk to someone.  She told me I was all set but to stay on as I would need to talk to someone in the chat box that she had started.   After some technical difficulties and having to open another browser, I chatted with someone about my selections and it's almost 8am and I'm just finishing up the chat now.   Glad that's all done.   I had the nicest cast member for my video chat and she was kind and took time to explain things to me.


----------



## senoragilbert

NotGoodWithRandomNames said:


> This is a loaded question, lol. If you are staying at SOG you are staying at a DOD owned facility that is on WDW property. Guests get some of the deluxe resort perks, like extra morning and extra evening hours. Guest can have a magic band, but you are not able to open your doors or charge to the room like other onsite guest. There are other examples just some.
> You are able to link the reservation to the MDE app. I am going in April and have not stayed at SOG or had DAS so cannot speak to any of the other specifics. If you change your reservation in SOG, based on my experience you will have to re-enter the reservation since SOG gives you a new conformation number and their system isn't totally synced with Disney when it comes to updates maybe?


This is so helpful! It sounds like as long as you do the work of linking the hotel reservation, the ADR, park reservation, and DAS should work for length of stay, just like at Disney Springs hotels or Swolphin. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

senoragilbert said:


> This is so helpful! It sounds like as long as you do the work of linking the hotel reservation, the ADR, park reservation, and DAS should work for length of stay, just like at Disney Springs hotels or Swolphin. Thanks for the explanation!


Yep, If I was more awake at the time, I would have said that after linking the reservation in MDE I am able to view it there like if I am at another Disney resort. I haven't stayed at Swan or Dolphin so not 100% of those two, but I see the days I am staying and the stay is linked to the magic bands, for the extra morning or evenings. There are somethings in MDE that I don't see, like if I click on "My Resort" there is no information displayed.


----------



## CJK

What time can you book your first regular DAS ride? I'm not talking about the 2 advanced rides, but your first regular DAS ride via MDE. Thanks so much!


----------



## bambialways4ever

CJK said:


> What time can you book your first regular DAS ride? I'm not talking about the 2 advanced rides, but your first regular DAS ride via MDE. Thanks so much!


As soon as you have scanned into the park and the attraction you would like to ride has a posted standby time


----------



## CJK

bambialways4ever said:


> As soon as you have scanned into the park and the attraction you would like to ride has a posted standby time


Thank you!


----------



## SueM in MN

CJK said:


> What time can you book your first regular DAS ride? I'm not talking about the 2 advanced rides, but your first regular DAS ride via MDE. Thanks so much!


After you have scanned into the park, the DAS tile will appear in the My Disney Experience app and you will be able to see a list of DAS Eligible Attractions.


----------



## CJK

My apologies for all of my questions. You all have been so wonderful! I thought I read on this thread that you can do your video chat 30 days before your FIRST PARK day. But then, didn't I read that someone was able to do it 30 days before their arrival day to their Disney hotel? That would mean 31 days before their first park day. Was that a fluke, or should we wait to the 30 day mark? I just don't want to miss out on ride availability. Thanks so much!


----------



## SueM in MN

CJK said:


> My apologies for all of my questions. You all have been so wonderful! I thought I read on this thread that you can do your video chat 30 days before your FIRST PARK day. But then, didn't I read that someone was able to do it 30 days before their arrival day to their Disney hotel? That would mean 31 days before their first park day. Was that a fluke, or should we wait to the 30 day mark? I just don't want to miss out on ride availability. Thanks so much!


the Disney website DAS information says 30 days to 2 days before your first park visit


----------



## Lsdolphin

Are the waits for the video chats still hours long?


----------



## Madteaparty001

CJK said:


> My apologies for all of my questions. You all have been so wonderful! I thought I read on this thread that you can do your video chat 30 days before your FIRST PARK day. But then, didn't I read that someone was able to do it 30 days before their arrival day to their Disney hotel? That would mean 31 days before their first park day. Was that a fluke, or should we wait to the 30 day mark? I just don't want to miss out on ride availability. Thanks so much!



I think it varies a bit, I have a Disney resort reservation in late March and don't leave until quite a few days into April. At 30 days from first park day they let me make my reservations for March and then halfway through the April bookings the agent said she was told she wasn't allowed to do my April days yet and I would have to come back and redo them at 30 days from April 1.    She did kindly check if the newly added G+ rides were bookable but she told me the system said 'unavailable'.



Lsdolphin said:


> Are the waits for the video chats still hours long?



I had a really hard time getting the button to load on my computer at 7:00 when they open so I had to check-in on the phone network instead of wifi, at 7:04 check-in it was about a 2 hour wait. This was in the past week.


----------



## senoragilbert

Madteaparty001 said:


> At 30 days from first park day they let me make my reservations for March and then halfway through the April bookings the agent said she was told she wasn't allowed to do my April days yet and I would have to come back and redo them at 30 days from April 1.


Wow, do you have to go through the DAS chat again or did they give you a way to contact the CMs who do the advanced selections?


----------



## SueM in MN

senoragilbert said:


> Wow, do you have to go through the DAS chat again or did they give you a way to contact the CMs who do the advanced selections?


There is a DAS Advanced Selections chat link on the website that guests who are already registered for DAS can use. It’s almost to the bottom of this WDW DAS Advance Selections webpage


----------



## senoragilbert

SueM in MN said:


> There is a DAS Advanced Selections chat link on the website that guests who are already registered for DAS can use. It’s almost to the bottom of this WDW DAS Advance Selections webpage


Awesome! SueM you are amazing! You know everything!!


----------



## Deebee_7

Sorry if this question has been asked already but what time zone is the 7am start of the DAS advance selection in? I'm based in Europe and will use a VPN tool to register. I just need to know the 7am time zone. Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Deebee_7 said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked already but what time zone is the 7am start of the DAS advance selection in?


7am Eastern time in the US.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Ughhhh my Mother-in-law waited almost 5 hours, finally got in video chat, was at the point of putting in ride requests and lost the connection. From what I see the DAS wouldn’t show up until we tap into a park, do you think she was far enough in the process that at least the DAS is there if not the 2 rides?


----------



## bambialways4ever

DizneyMommy said:


> Ughhhh my Mother-in-law waited almost 5 hours, finally got in video chat, was at the point of putting in ride requests and lost the connection. From what I see the DAS wouldn’t show up until we tap into a park, do you think she was far enough in the process that at least the DAS is there if not the 2 rides?


Yes. But good news is it is much easier to hop back in the chat for advance selections, much quicker, and a different "line" than just needing to preregister for the pass so there's still hope!


----------



## DizneyMommy

bambialways4ever said:


> Yes. But good news is it is much easier to hop back in the chat for advance selections, much quicker, and a different "line" than just needing to preregister for the pass so there's still hope!


Thanks, luckily that was the case and she got it  all worked out. Took her 3 different devices but she got it done! I’m out of state from her so I couldn’t help much!


----------



## DizneyMommy

Ok wait now… I’m reading through posts that say people got 2 per day, they gave her two total for our 5 days. Which is is supposed to be?


----------



## bambialways4ever

DizneyMommy said:


> Ok wait now… I’m reading through posts that say people got 2 per day, they gave her two total for our 5 days. Which is is supposed to be?


2 per day. We have 2 per day, for our 4 day trip, so 8 times total


----------



## SueM in MN

DizneyMommy said:


> Ok wait now… I’m reading through posts that say people got 2 per day, they gave her two total for our 5 days. Which is is supposed to be?


2 per day, but the CM asks your 2 choices (and possibly also 1 alternate) for each day. If her choices were not available and she didn’t choose anything else, they could only give her what was available.

Also, the website says in order to make DAS Advance Selections, ALL park day must be between 30 and 2 days from the chat. Some people have reported getting selections for all their park days, even ones farther than 30 days away. Others have been told they need to connect into chat again to schedule the ones that are more than 30 days out


----------



## DizneyMommy

bambialways4ever said:


> 2 per day. We have 2 per day, for our 4 day trip, so 8 times total


Ok super weird. He only gave her two or she totally misunderstood what he was saying. Not sure which.


----------



## Kristallc

she would have needed to call 30 days before the LAST day of you trip to reserves passes for each day


----------



## lanejudy

DizneyMommy said:


> Ok wait now… I’m reading through posts that say people got 2 per day, they gave her two total for our 5 days. Which is is supposed to be?


If she misunderstood, it's possible she only requested the 2 that were given.  I'd have her call back (rejoin the chat) to get the additional ones booked.  It's 2 per day, so with a 5 day visit that should be a total of 10.  Depending on availability.


----------



## DizneyMommy

SueM in MN said:


> 2 per day, but the CM asks your 2 choices (and possibly also 1 alternate) for each day. If her choices were not available and she didn’t choose anything else, they could only give her what was available.
> 
> Also, the website says in order to make DAS Advance Selections, ALL park day must be between 30 and 2 days from the chat. Some people have reported getting selections for all their park days, even ones farther than 30 days away. Others have been told they need to connect into chat again to schedule the ones that are more than 30 days out


We go on 3/15, so it wasn’t that. But I was just curious, it’s not worth the hassle to get more because most of the rides seemed to be only available in the evening now and we usually hop, so probably wouldn’t use them.


----------



## AmyMac1109

I'm not sure if this has been asked yet, but I didn't see it. So, apologies if I missed it...

I'm planning to request DAS for my 4 year old. He's 4, and obviously height restricted on a handful of rides. I assume that when booking our advance selections or when requesting a DAS return time, we are limited to rides my 4 year old can actually ride, correct? I mean, this makes sense. The DAS is for him. So getting a return time for Space Mountain for all 5 of us (he's the littlest), shouldn't be possible, or at least, wouldn't be a good faith use of his DAS.

Second question, and this is just more because I'm trying to wrap my head around it....we're hoping to make our advance selections at the time we get our little guy qualified for DAS. I keep seeing posts saying that you should give 2 selections and an alternate in case one isn't available. Why would something not be available at all for an entire day? There's not FastPass advance selections anymore. Anyone doing Genie+ or ILL can't book until the day of. Do they reserve X number of DAS times for each ride per day and once they're gone, they're gone? If so, how do they determine that number? I would assume if that's the case though, registering for DAS and booking the advance selections as close as possible to the beginning of that 30 day window would be our best bet.

Sorry, so many questions. This is the first time we're trying to utilize DAS. We've never needed something like this until our little guy came along. We're just trying to get him the best experience possible.


----------



## lanejudy

AmyMac1109 said:


> I assume that when booking our advance selections or when requesting a DAS return time, we are limited to rides my 4 year old can actually ride, correct?


Correct.  The DAS-holder must ride.  That's for Advanced Selections and also day-of DAS Return Times obtained in the park.  The DAS-holder will need to tap first which allows the CM to identify him as using the DAS.



> Why would something not be available at all for an entire day? ... Do they reserve X number of DAS times for each ride per day and once they're gone, they're gone?


There are limited spots, though I don't know how they determine how many per ride per day.  There also appears to be set blocks of times they schedule the DAS Advanced Selections. 

No worries about too many questions... we'll answer any and all


----------



## OurBigTrip

AmyMac1109 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked yet, but I didn't see it. So, apologies if I missed it...
> 
> I'm planning to request DAS for my 4 year old. He's 4, and obviously height restricted on a handful of rides. I assume that when booking our advance selections or when requesting a DAS return time, we are limited to rides my 4 year old can actually ride, correct? I mean, this makes sense. The DAS is for him. So getting a return time for Space Mountain for all 5 of us (he's the littlest), shouldn't be possible, or at least, wouldn't be a good faith use of his DAS.
> 
> Second question, and this is just more because I'm trying to wrap my head around it....we're hoping to make our advance selections at the time we get our little guy qualified for DAS. I keep seeing posts saying that you should give 2 selections and an alternate in case one isn't available. Why would something not be available at all for an entire day? There's not FastPass advance selections anymore. Anyone doing Genie+ or ILL can't book until the day of. Do they reserve X number of DAS times for each ride per day and once they're gone, they're gone? If so, how do they determine that number? I would assume if that's the case though, registering for DAS and booking the advance selections as close as possible to the beginning of that 30 day window would be our best bet.
> 
> Sorry, so many questions. This is the first time we're trying to utilize DAS. We've never needed something like this until our little guy came along. We're just trying to get him the best experience possible.



To answer your first question, you are correct - the DAS holder has to be riding in order to use the DAS return time.  You could make a DAS reservation for any ride, but when you go to actually ride, the DAS holder has to be there too or no one rides.

dor the second question, no idea how they set aside quantities for DAS, but I’m sure they do.  And remember that your first day is day 2 or 10 or 30 for multiple other people, so that’s how some rides can be unavailable.


----------



## senoragilbert

AmyMac1109 said:


> I'm planning to request DAS for my 4 year old. He's 4, and obviously height restricted on a handful of rides. I assume that when booking our advance selections or when requesting a DAS return time, we are limited to rides my 4 year old can actually ride, correct? I mean, this makes sense. The DAS is for him. So getting a return time for Space Mountain for all 5 of us (he's the littlest), shouldn't be possible, or at least, wouldn't be a good faith use of his DAS.


It sounds to me like your family is a really good candidate for combining DAS and Rider Switch! At the attractions he cannot ride, use rider switch to keep him out of the long ride queues, and use DAS for the rides he can ride while others are in the attraction queue; switch, take a lucky family member with the ride switcher, and the rest of the family can now use DAS for your son's next choice. Divide and conquer!


----------



## AmyMac1109

senoragilbert said:


> It sounds to me like your family is a really good candidate for combining DAS and Rider Switch! At the attractions he cannot ride, use rider switch to keep him out of the long ride queues, and use DAS for the rides he can ride while others are in the attraction queue; switch, take a lucky family member with the ride switcher, and the rest of the family can now use DAS for your son's next choice. Divide and conquer!


Ooh, excellent idea! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Sorry I know this has probably been posted but what time does the chat open to pre register for DAS when we get to 30 days? This is our first time with new system.


----------



## bambialways4ever

wdw4rfam said:


> Sorry I know this has probably been posted but what time does the chat open to pre register for DAS when we get to 30 days? This is our first time with new system.


7 am eastern time


----------



## rosieposie3

can you modify the pre-selected ride times once you're inside the park on the day?


----------



## lanejudy

rosieposie3 said:


> can you modify the pre-selected ride times once you're inside the park on the day?


No.  But there is no "penalty" for letting them expire unused.


----------



## rosieposie3

lanejudy said:


> No.  But there is no "penalty" for letting them expire unused.


Thank you. Good to know. I've recently been diagnosed with Crohn's disease and I'm looking into DAS. Our first ever trip to WDW is next month and I'm hoping I won't be too sick to enjoy it.


----------



## CJK

Hi everyone! Am I correct in thinking that the rides that were once ILL$, but have moved into G+LL (i.e. Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway), are NOT eligible to book in advanced bookings with DAS? Thanks so much!


----------



## lanejudy

CJK said:


> Hi everyone! Am I correct in thinking that the rides that were once ILL$, but have moved into G+LL (i.e. Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway), are NOT eligible to book in advanced bookings with DAS? Thanks so much!


That's correct -- presumably because that is noted as a "temporary" change.


----------



## Kerr84

AmyMac1109 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked yet, but I didn't see it. So, apologies if I missed it...
> 
> I'm planning to request DAS for my 4 year old. He's 4, and obviously height restricted on a handful of rides. I assume that when booking our advance selections or when requesting a DAS return time, we are limited to rides my 4 year old can actually ride, correct? I mean, this makes sense. The DAS is for him. So getting a return time for Space Mountain for all 5 of us (he's the littlest), shouldn't be possible, or at least, wouldn't be a good faith use of his DAS.
> 
> Second question, and this is just more because I'm trying to wrap my head around it....we're hoping to make our advance selections at the time we get our little guy qualified for DAS. I keep seeing posts saying that you should give 2 selections and an alternate in case one isn't available. Why would something not be available at all for an entire day? There's not FastPass advance selections anymore. Anyone doing Genie+ or ILL can't book until the day of. Do they reserve X number of DAS times for each ride per day and once they're gone, they're gone? If so, how do they determine that number? I would assume if that's the case though, registering for DAS and booking the advance selections as close as possible to the beginning of that 30 day window would be our best bet.
> 
> Sorry, so many questions. This is the first time we're trying to utilize DAS. We've never needed something like this until our little guy came along. We're just trying to get him the best experience possible.


I know others already answered you, but yes, you will have to pick rides that the 4 year old can ride. I just got a DAS for my 2 1/2 year old and the woman that approved us for the DAS made sure to tell me that. I already knew that and had a list of rides my toddler would like. When I tried to get rides, the only things that weren’t available for me were Jungle Cruise and oddly enough, Figment. We didn’t try for too many headliners like Space or Splash and I think those are the ones that sell out.


----------



## AmyMac1109

Kerr84 said:


> I know others already answered you, but yes, you will have to pick rides that the 4 year old can ride. I just got a DAS for my 2 1/2 year old and the woman that approved us for the DAS made sure to tell me that. I already knew that and had a list of rides my toddler would like.


Thanks for confirming! I suspected that would be the case, and really, it makes sense. Much to the disappointment of my teenagers who were hoping to use their little brother's DAS to get on some big rides. I told them they have legs and are free to wait in any standby line they want!



> When I tried to get rides, the only things that weren’t available for me were Jungle Cruise and oddly enough, Figment. We didn’t try for too many headliners like Space or Splash and I think those are the ones that sell out.


Interesting! Jungle Cruise was one of the ones we were hoping to make an advance selection. Figment was probably another. My little guy can't do Space Mountain and has no interest in Splash Mountain, so we won't even try for those. I guess we'll see when we are able to register what we can get. We have another 5 days to go.


----------



## Kerr84

AmyMac1109 said:


> Thanks for confirming! I suspected that would be the case, and really, it makes sense. Much to the disappointment of my teenagers who were hoping to use their little brother's DAS to get on some big rides. I told them they have legs and are free to wait in any standby line they want!
> 
> 
> Interesting! Jungle Cruise was one of the ones we were hoping to make an advance selection. Figment was probably another. My little guy can't do Space Mountain and has no interest in Splash Mountain, so we won't even try for those. I guess we'll see when we are able to register what we can get. We have another 5 days to go.


I was trying to get Jungle Cruise for the first day of our trip and probably would have gotten it if it was later in our trip. For Figment, I bet the person helping me didn’t look too hard or got confused and looked at my 2 and 3. I have a hard time believing that Figment was actually not available.


----------



## SueM in MN

Kerr84 said:


> I know others already answered you, but yes, you will have to pick rides that the 4 year old can ride. I just got a DAS for my 2 1/2 year old and the woman that approved us for the DAS made sure to tell me that. I already knew that and had a list of rides my toddler would like. *When I tried to get rides, the only things that weren’t available for me were Jungle Cruise and oddly enough, Figment.* We didn’t try for too many headliners like Space or Splash and I think those are the ones that sell out.





AmyMac1109 said:


> Thanks for confirming! I suspected that would be the case, and really, it makes sense. Much to the disappointment of my teenagers who were hoping to use their little brother's DAS to get on some big rides. I told them they have legs and are free to wait in any standby line they want!
> 
> *Interesting! Jungle Cruise was one of the ones we were hoping to make an advance selection. Figment was probably another.* My little guy can't do Space Mountain and has no interest in Splash Mountain, so we won't even try for those. I guess we'll see when we are able to register what we can get. We have another 5 days to go.


My understanding is that a certain number of ‘slots’ are set aside for DAS Advance Selections for each day. Once the slots for a specific attraction are filled for that day, it‘s no longer available for DAS Advance Selection. It will still be available for DAS Return Times on the day of park visit since that’s based on current Standby wait time.

It may seem like the headliner attractions with the longest wait times would have their slots filled first, but many people registered for DAS may not be able to ride those. So, the more ‘tame’ attractions like Figment may actually fill up faster (especially some of the more iconic ones like Jungle Cruise).


----------



## AmyMac1109

Kerr84 said:


> I was trying to get Jungle Cruise for the first day of our trip and probably would have gotten it if it was later in our trip. For Figment, I bet the person helping me didn’t look too hard or got confused and looked at my 2 and 3. I have a hard time believing that Figment was actually not available.


MK will actually be day 4 for us, so we might be able to get Jungle Cruise. Fingers crossed!



SueM in MN said:


> It may seem like the headliner attractions with the longest wait times would have their slots filled first, but many people registered for DAS may not be able to ride those. So, the more ‘tame’ attractions like Figment may actually fill up faster (especially some of the more iconic ones like Jungle Cruise).


That actually makes sense. I wasn't thinking about that. And I mean, it's true for us. We won't be going for the big name rides by virtue of the fact that we can't meet the height requirement anyway.


----------



## Kerr84

SueM in MN said:


> My understanding is that a certain number of ‘slots’ are set aside for DAS Advance Selections for each day. Once the slots for a specific attraction are filled for that day, it‘s no longer available for DAS Advance Selection. It will still be available for DAS Return Times on the day of park visit since that’s based on current Standby wait time.
> 
> It may seem like the headliner attractions with the longest wait times would have their slots filled first, but many people registered for DAS may not be able to ride those. So, the more ‘tame’ attractions like Figment may actually fill up faster (especially some of the more iconic ones like Jungle Cruise).


That makes sense. I was 34 days out though and I got SE for 10am and LwtL for 11am so I really do think they just grabbed the first available times of the 3 I wrote down. (this was when Epcot was still scheduled to open at 10)  I knew we could get a DAS day of and that we would get everything done we wanted to do so I just took first thing of everything they offered and didn’t ask her to check further. A few weeks later, I added an Animal Kingdom day and got Safari and Na’vi for the exact times I wanted, but I definitely went into that thinking they would both be out and they weren’t.


----------



## 10CJ

SueM in MN said:


> Also, the website says in order to make DAS Advance Selections, ALL park day must be between 30 and 2 days from the chat. Some people have reported getting selections for all their park days, even ones farther than 30 days away. Others have been told they need to connect into chat again to schedule the ones that are more than 30 days out



Do you or anyone else know how long it takes if you need to chat again? Is that a shorter process than the potential initial process? Do most people wait until their entire trip is within 30 days? Or are they trying 30 days out from the first day and hoping for the best.  Just curious what the best strategy is here.


----------



## jlundeen

I thought I remembered that it was 30 from arrival, not from last day of trip as was originally reported when this first started last fall. (I even have it written in my notes).

I've done it twice now since the original release, and am pretty sure it was 30 from FIRST arrival...  but, then, I could be misremembering.

*EDITED: * I scrolled WAY back to find my first successful attempt, after many excruciating attemps way back then, and had included this note in my post here after that call:

*"Onsite* guests will now be able to initiate the video chat at 30 days from *FIRST* park. Just like ADRs, you can book for your *whole stay*, rather than waiting until 30 days prior to LAST day.  "


----------



## 10CJ

jlundeen said:


> I thought I remembered that it was 30 from arrival, not from last day of trip as was originally reported when this first started last fall. (I even have it written in my notes).
> 
> I've done it twice now since the original release, and am pretty sure it was 30 from FIRST arrival...  but, then, I could be misremembering.
> 
> *EDITED: * I scrolled WAY back to find my first successful attempt, after many excruciating attemps way back then, and had included this note in my post here after that call:
> 
> *"Onsite* guests will now be able to initiate the video chat at 30 days from *FIRST* park. Just like ADRs, you can book for your *whole stay*, rather than waiting until 30 days prior to LAST day.  "



That is good to know, thanks!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I apologize for sounding stupid but I still don't understand the pre registration process. I go to the page and I click it and a tiny window pops up. How would I keep this open all day?  How does it become a video chat, it looks like just a typing works chat?  I am feeling my age, and this is confusing.  I will probably try Friday because my son is off from his adult program that day.


----------



## SueM in MN

PatMcDuck said:


> I apologize for sounding stupid but I still don't understand the pre registration process. I go to the page and I click it and a tiny window pops up. How would I keep this open all day?  How does it become a video chat, it looks like just a typing works chat?  I am feeling my age, and this is confusing.  I will probably try Friday because my son is off from his adult program that day.


The little window that pops up is a text chat window and it is the correct place to start.
You will get an automated message telling you that you are in the DAS chat and asking for you to type in more i for action - things like date of first park visit, name of the person applying for DAS, names of the other people in your group.

Even if nothing is being typed in, there text chat will not be erased. You can keep it open by just texting something every 25-30 minutes (like -I’m still here, etc).

When a CM is ready to chat, you will get a message beginning the chat. The CM may ask you to repeat some of the information you already typed in. The CM will ask whether the person you are requesting DAS for us present and whether you have access to video and sound for the video chat.
Then the CM will send another message asking for permission to begin the video chat. 
If DAS is approved, after completing the video chat, the DAS CM will send a message On the same text chat to let the DAS Advance  Selection CM know you are ready to make selections. That portion of the chat will take place in the same chat winDow, but with a different CM


----------



## nikkid1

So is it abnormal to sit with the open chat window for 9+ hours w/o ever being answered.  I am 3.5 hours in today and no action either.


----------



## Kerr84

nikkid1 said:


> So is it abnormal to sit with the open chat window for 9+ hours w/o ever being answered.  I am 3.5 hours in today and no action either.


Did you type something into the chat? You have to type something and then it replies with a generic message and then you are in the queue. I waited like 6 hours one afternoon/night before it kicked me out. Then the next morning, it took about 5-6 hours.


----------



## nikkid1

Kerr84 said:


> Did you type something into the chat? You have to type something and then it replies with a generic message and then you are in the queue. I waited like 6 hours one afternoon/night before it kicked me out. Then the next morning, it took about 5-6 hours.


 I did; yesterday a few times and finally we had to stop since we were hosting a party.  same today...


----------



## jlundeen

Hope you have better luck this time.  Wonder if it's due to the big crowds due for Easter and Spring Break...?


----------



## nikkid1

jlundeen said:


> Hope you have better luck this time.  Wonder if it's due to the big crowds due for Easter and Spring Break...?


thank you!


----------



## snoopy352

Hi - I read through the first post but not the entire thread and have 3 questions that i apologize if have been already answered:

1.) Can you get a DAS return time during Morning Magic Hours? Or does the app force you to wait until park officially opens?
2.) Can you choose for your DAS return time the same attraction as one of your DAS ADV ones? (Wife and daughter love Splash so if we get DAS ADV for Splash can we get a DAS return BEFORE riding the DAS ADV SPlash or do we need to get a different ride?)
3.) Does anyone know the likelihood of getting DAS ADV return times for the first half of the day or does it depend on the ride/park?

TIA!!!


----------



## bambialways4ever

snoopy352 said:


> Hi - I read through the first post but not the entire thread and have 3 questions that i apologize if have been already answered:
> 
> 1.) Can you get a DAS return time during Morning Magic Hours? Or does the app force you to wait until park officially opens?
> 2.) Can you choose for your DAS return time the same attraction as one of your DAS ADV ones? (Wife and daughter love Splash so if we get DAS ADV for Splash can we get a DAS return BEFORE riding the DAS ADV SPlash or do we need to get a different ride?)
> 3.) Does anyone know the likelihood of getting DAS ADV return times for the first half of the day or does it depend on the ride/park?
> 
> TIA!!!


1.) Do you mean early theme park entry at Walt Disney World? If so, yes, so long as the ride has a posted standby wait during that time. Not all of them do because the line is so short.
2.) yes you can do that
3.) depends on the ride/park/day/party size.


----------



## keishashadow

Pretty sure I’m over-thinking this but, don’t want to mess up

thus far, after having the DAS pre-selections in place…when we modified our onsite resort, keeping the same #, our selections & ADRs held - yea!

before the new system, if I would switch over to a DS property or Swolfin, I’d would just book an entirely new reservation.  Link it to MDE, then cancel the first one.  The ADRs would still be intact.

confused if the DAS pre selections run with the actual resort reservation or just with MDE.  I’m thinking the latter, not sure tho.

 if the DAS Pre-selections would go poof, think I’ll stop looking this go-round.


----------



## lanejudy

I do not believe the DAS Advanced Selections would cancel if you change hotels.  As long as you have valid ticket media they should remain.


----------



## chezcurrie

Many thanks for the information in this thread. I am doing research for a friend who is doing a last minute trip to WDW in early April (I know, I know… first visit, no research, no plan, and it’s Spring Break season.) They are the type of people who will have a fantastic time regardless, but I’m trying to help them make the most of it. I don’t have any experience with DAS, but am familiar with Genie+ (at DL). 

My question is, how do the two work together? Is Genie+ even necessary (they already have it added to their tickets.)


----------



## lynzi2004

I have a friend whose son will qualify for DAS. They are arriving on Sunday for one day. Staying offsite and going to AK first. I'm not familiar with the DAS system, but am trying to help her the best I can. They have not pre-registered for anything this trip, but did use DAS on a trip they took about 4 years ago. So help me explain to her how to get this all set up please. She remembers having it, but not much about it. They are hoping to NOT pay for any additional Genie+ or $ILL.

1. Go to guest services at AK to get her son approved. Will this be at the front of the park, any blue umbrella, what's her best bet??
2. They are wanting to do FOP, so after the DAS is approved she can book that on the app correct? Is it safe to assume that the return time will be within reason of the standby time or do these book out in advance like they would if you were paying for the $ILL. Meaning if the park opens to offsite guests at 7:30 and she gets DAS approved by 8am, if she goes on the app and the FOP standby is 120 min...a time around 10:30am would realistically be available or no? They are planning to park hop to either HS or Epcot after 2pm. If getting a decent return time booking FOP with a DAS at 8am isn't a possibility, they might decide to pay for the $ILL instead. Does that question makes sense?!
3. After FOP they would like to get a return time for Na'vi...same thing if they book after riding FOP, is getting a return time for Na'vi only the length of the standby line a possibility. So if they ride FOP at 10:30 and immediately book for Na'vi and its an hour wait...riding between 11:30-12 possible? I just want to make sure I understand how it works!
4. After 2pm, they would want to hop to HS and use DAS for MMRR and Toy Story Mania. 
5. Once they do that, they would like to maybe take the Skyliner to Epcot and do Remy, Soarin, and Test Track. Will DAS still be available this late in the day? Im just terrified to tell them that they can continue to book DAS as the day goes along but in reality it turn out like Genie and things sell out.

If there's any other advice you can give me, I would greatly appreciate it.  They won't be planning for many rollercoasters bc he isn't a fan of them. Thank you!


----------



## Kerr84

lynzi2004 said:


> I have a friend whose son will qualify for DAS. They are arriving on Sunday for one day. Staying offsite and going to AK first. I'm not familiar with the DAS system, but am trying to help her the best I can. They have not pre-registered for anything this trip, but did use DAS on a trip they took about 4 years ago. So help me explain to her how to get this all set up please. She remembers having it, but not much about it. They are hoping to NOT pay for any additional Genie+ or $ILL.
> 
> 1. Go to guest services at AK to get her son approved. Will this be at the front of the park, any blue umbrella, what's her best bet??
> 2. They are wanting to do FOP, so after the DAS is approved she can book that on the app correct? Is it safe to assume that the return time will be within reason of the standby time or do these book out in advance like they would if you were paying for the $ILL. Meaning if the park opens to offsite guests at 7:30 and she gets DAS approved by 8am, if she goes on the app and the FOP standby is 120 min...a time around 10:30am would realistically be available or no? They are planning to park hop to either HS or Epcot after 2pm. If getting a decent return time booking FOP with a DAS at 8am isn't a possibility, they might decide to pay for the $ILL instead. Does that question makes sense?!
> 3. After FOP they would like to get a return time for Na'vi...same thing if they book after riding FOP, is getting a return time for Na'vi only the length of the standby line a possibility. So if they ride FOP at 10:30 and immediately book for Na'vi and its an hour wait...riding between 11:30-12 possible? I just want to make sure I understand how it works!
> 4. After 2pm, they would want to hop to HS and use DAS for MMRR and Toy Story Mania.
> 5. Once they do that, they would like to maybe take the Skyliner to Epcot and do Remy, Soarin, and Test Track. Will DAS still be available this late in the day? Im just terrified to tell them that they can continue to book DAS as the day goes along but in reality it turn out like Genie and things sell out.
> 
> If there's any other advice you can give me, I would greatly appreciate it.  They won't be planning for many rollercoasters bc he isn't a fan of them. Thank you!


DAS doesn’t work like genie plus. It doesn’t sell out. When you book a ride, your wait will be the standby wait time minus 10 minutes. So, if they book FoP at 9:00am and the wait is 75 minutes; then their DAS will be ready to use in 65 minutes. After they use that DAS they can book another one. You can only have 1 at a time. The only time it won’t work is let’s say that the park closes in 30 minutes, but the wait for Remy is 60 minutes. The app will not let them get a DAS in this case. I have heard that in this case, some people will go to the cast members at the ride and ask if they can get a DAS pass and that they are usually just let through the LL right then.


----------



## 10CJ

lynzi2004 said:


> I have a friend whose son will qualify for DAS. They are arriving on Sunday for one day. Staying offsite and going to AK first. I'm not familiar with the DAS system, but am trying to help her the best I can. They have not pre-registered for anything this trip, but did use DAS on a trip they took about 4 years ago. So help me explain to her how to get this all set up please. She remembers having it, but not much about it. They are hoping to NOT pay for any additional Genie+ or $ILL.



Is there a reason they don't want to try and pre-register? I would suggest they try and register tomorrow so they have it set up already and can then potentially book two passes to start the day with. Which day is their park day?


----------



## lynzi2004

10CJ said:


> Is there a reason they don't want to try and pre-register? I would suggest they try and register tomorrow so they have it set up already and can then potentially book two passes to start the day with. Which day is their park day?



Well that’s part of the problem…I didn’t realize pre-registering was an option and their park day is Sunday. She didn’t tell me they were going until yesterday so I was scrambling to find out info. Their flight left at 6am this morning so there just wasn’t time. Hopefully it won’t be too much trouble once they get to the park!


----------



## lanejudy

@linzi2004 If they are signing up in-person at the park, there really no change in registering from what the family did the last time they went.  Stop at Guest Relations and explain why the son cannot wait in a standard queue environment.  The biggest difference they'll find is that it's all on the app now -- they can walk out of Guest Relations and book the first DAS Return Time right then and there without walking to the attraction.  They can still get return times at the attraction or at any blue umbrella if they need help.


----------



## AmyMac1109

SueM in MN said:


> My understanding is that a certain number of ‘slots’ are set aside for DAS Advance Selections for each day. Once the slots for a specific attraction are filled for that day, it‘s no longer available for DAS Advance Selection. It will still be available for DAS Return Times on the day of park visit since that’s based on current Standby wait time.
> 
> It may seem like the headliner attractions with the longest wait times would have their slots filled first, but many people registered for DAS may not be able to ride those. So, the more ‘tame’ attractions like Figment may actually fill up faster (especially some of the more iconic ones like Jungle Cruise).


I logged on to do our advanced registration this morning. It is technically a few days after our 30 day window, but it was the first day that I had the ability to sit for hours if needed. We completely lucked out and were approved and picking advanced selections by 7:45. And the luck held out, because we got all of our first choice picks for each park and at decent times that I think should work well with our plans and various reservations. And we were able to get Jungle Cruise and a few other iconic ones without issue. I feel quite lucky with our experience!


----------



## lynzi2004

Just coming back here to say thank you! My friends visited Disney today and it went better than they could have ever expected! They had plans to do AK, HS and Epcot and I only expected them to make it to one, maybe 2 parks…but they hit all 3 and rocked it! Her son loved it and her daughter had a great time too. Favorites were FOP and Remys!


----------



## AmyMac1109

I was reviewing the Genie+ thread to brush up tips and tricks since we may purchase it for at least one of our park days next month. But I noticed a question someone had about using Genie+ to reserve parade viewing. A mother of a toddler highly recommended it. I had no idea you could use Genie+ to book a parade viewing spot. Does this mean you could also reserve a spot with DAS? I have no idea what that would look like, but if it's a possibility, I'd want to look into it. My DS (the one with DAS) would greatly benefit from reserved space to view a parade. We aren't likely to catch one any other way. To be clear, he's not in a wheelchair or scooter, so I'm not referring to that type of section. Though, we do plan to request a tag for our stroller to use it as a wheelchair. So maybe that does make a difference?

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## lanejudy

We found the parade viewing spaces were usually restricted to wheelchairs/ECVs.  We did use it a couple of times with a stroller-as-wheelchair tag, but they only allowed the stroller+1 companion (I think we did it with 2 once, one person sitting in front of the stroller and one standing behind).  So it didn't really work well for us; we always found we're better off to arrive early, grab our spot, take a rest break/snack break while waiting for the parade.

There's a recent thread about DAS and fireworks viewing, which in my (pre-covid) experience is similar.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> We found the parade viewing spaces were usually restricted to wheelchairs/ECVs.  We did use it a couple of times with a stroller-as-wheelchair tag, but they only allowed the stroller+1 companion (I think we did it with 2 once, one person sitting in front of the stroller and one standing behind).  So it didn't really work well for us; we always found we're better off to arrive early, grab our spot, take a rest break/snack break while waiting for the parade.
> 
> There's a recent thread about DAS and fireworks viewing, which in my (pre-covid) experience is similar.


Our experience is using the parade and EPCOT fireworks viewing areas with an actual wheelchair.
In our experience, the CMs direct guests to park the wheelchairs/mobility devices very close together in a line across the front of the viewing area, with space for one person right behind the wheelchair and any other members of the group at the back of the area, with only one allowed if it was very busy.
My daughter doesn’t tolerate people parked right next to her wheelchair, so the spots  don’t work well for us either most of the time.
They may also fill up quickly, even an hour before ’the show’


----------



## AmyMac1109

lanejudy said:


> We found the parade viewing spaces were usually restricted to wheelchairs/ECVs.  We did use it a couple of times with a stroller-as-wheelchair tag, but they only allowed the stroller+1 companion (I think we did it with 2 once, one person sitting in front of the stroller and one standing behind).  So it didn't really work well for us; we always found we're better off to arrive early, grab our spot, take a rest break/snack break while waiting for the parade.
> 
> There's a recent thread about DAS and fireworks viewing, which in my (pre-covid) experience is similar.



Thanks!



SueM in MN said:


> Our experience is using the parade and EPCOT fireworks viewing areas with an actual wheelchair.
> In our experience, the CMs direct guests to park the wheelchairs/mobility devices very close together in a line across the front of the viewing area, with space for one person right behind the wheelchair and any other members of the group at the back of the area, with only one allowed if it was very busy.
> My daughter doesn’t tolerate people parked right next to her wheelchair, so the spots  don’t work well for us either most of the time.
> They may also fill up quickly, even an hour before ’the show’



Yeah, that probably won't work for my son. He wouldn't last log with the people right up next to him either. And truthfully, I don't know that he would be able to wait an hour for the show either. We will probably skip it this time. It's his first trip. Maybe in a future trip we could make an attempt. But I'm anticipating him to be mostly overstimulated and not able to tolerate much this trip. 

Thanks for your experience!


----------



## snoopy352

Hi - one other question. If I have a park ressie for the morning at MK, and we plan to hop to AK in the afternoon, can we set up our two advanced ressies at the afternoon park (without the park ressie) and RD AK for the morning and do the in person ones there?


----------



## jlundeen

snoopy352 said:


> Hi - one other question. If I have a park ressie for the morning at MK, and we plan to hop to AK in the afternoon, can we set up our two advanced ressies at the afternoon park (without the park ressie) and RD AK for the morning and do the in person ones there?


Sorry, it's my experience that they will only set up the advanced reservations for the park with the park reservation.  Also, you have to enter the second park before you can make day of reservation...


----------



## rick1zoo2

We are at Disney World this week and there is a slight change to the in-app DAS selection. It now lists all available DAS attractions for all four parks in one long alphabetical list no matter which park you are in. When we were getting my wife’s DAS (in person at Magic Kingdom) they explained it was a system change to help the app run better. Not sure about running better but now you need to scroll through all the rides to find ones you are looking for. 

So one thing we have been doing is my wife will look at the wait time list on her phone to find a ride, then I will scroll through the DAS list on mine to select it.


----------



## jlundeen

rick1zoo2 said:


> We are at Disney World this week and there is a slight change to the in-app DAS selection. It now lists all available DAS attractions for all four parks in one long alphabetical list no matter which park you are in. When we were getting my wife’s DAS (in person at Magic Kingdom) they explained it was a system change to help the app run better. Not sure about running better but now you need to scroll through all the rides to find ones you are looking for.
> 
> So one thing we have been doing is my wife will look at the wait time list on her phone to find a ride, then I will scroll through the DAS list on mine to select it.
> 
> View attachment 658965


You still have to have scanned into the park with the ride before it will let you book it, right?


----------



## bambialways4ever

jlundeen said:


> You still have to have scanned into the park with the ride before it will let you book it, right?


Yes. We're here now too and have noticed This. It's honestly a nuisance because you can't select a ride from a park you aren't scanned into even if you have a parkhopper but you still have to scroll through every park. I literally tested it 15 seconds ago to confirm, again. 


We are just using the tip board because its a pain otherwise.


----------



## wdhinn89

rick1zoo2 said:


> We are at Disney World this week and there is a slight change to the in-app DAS selection. It now lists all available DAS attractions for all four parks in one long alphabetical list no matter which park you are in. When we were getting my wife’s DAS (in person at Magic Kingdom) they explained it was a system change to help the app run better. Not sure about running better but now you need to scroll through all the rides to find ones you are looking for.
> 
> So one thing we have been doing is my wife will look at the wait time list on her phone to find a ride, then I will scroll through the DAS list on mine to select it.
> 
> View attachment 658965


Why does your wife have to scroll to see wait times?  It looks like standby times are already posted for the DAS rides based on your screen shot above.


----------



## Ariel620

rick1zoo2 said:


> We are at Disney World this week and there is a slight change to the in-app DAS selection. It now lists all available DAS attractions for all four parks in one long alphabetical list no matter which park you are in. When we were getting my wife’s DAS (in person at Magic Kingdom) they explained it was a system change to help the app run better. Not sure about running better but now you need to scroll through all the rides to find ones you are looking for.
> 
> So one thing we have been doing is my wife will look at the wait time list on her phone to find a ride, then I will scroll through the DAS list on mine to select it.
> 
> View attachment 658965


There is a way around this.  Instead of clicking the "DAS button", click the "TIP board" button.  Then you can select your park and it will only show the wait times for the park you are in.  Then click the ride you want and there is a button there to book the DAS.  Much better than scrolling through 4 parks worth of rides!


----------



## rick1zoo2

wdhinn89 said:


> Why does your wife have to scroll to see wait times?  It looks like standby times are already posted for the DAS rides based on your screen shot above.


She doesn’t have to do this, it was just a way to see things easier. In the screen shot you can see that attractions from all four parks are in the DAS list, there is no way to filter it to just one park. My wife was looking at the list of wait times for just one park and letting me know what rides might be good to choose.


----------



## rick1zoo2

Ariel620 said:


> There is a way around this.  Instead of clicking the "DAS button", click the "TIP board" button.  Then you can select your park and it will only show the wait times for the park you are in.  Then click the ride you want and there is a button there to book the DAS.  Much better than scrolling through 4 parks worth of rides!


Ah ok. I hadn’t noticed that. I find the tip board klunky to use.  Thanks for that tip


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Afternoon y'all! Long time no talk on here. I'm attempting to get DAS advance selections- logged on at 10:18am EST this morning (I know- probably already too late in the game, but I have nothing to do today so I figured it was worth a shot). Still stuck on the "If you would like to pre-register..." message, nothing about a CM or asking me to type anything. Waiting game it is! We shall see. I'll keep y'all updated with how my experience goes. I just read through 38 pages of this forum, and I feel fully prepared for what I need to do! Wish me luck


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Well that was easy and painless! Got connected to Morgan about 10 minutes ago, quick 30 second video chat to explain, then a 0 minute wait to get with the planning team, Gala was wonderful and helped me pick all of my attractions for my trip! Done in less than 10 minutes. She even congratulated me because its my graduation trip in which I graduate in the morning on May 1st and drive to Epcot that evening, so I needed evening DAS selections haha. Good luck to everyone else who needs to do the advance registration!


----------



## rosieposy

I registered my son for the DAS pass on Friday and the whole process (including advance selections)  only took 75 minutes. I started the chat a couple of minutes after 7am and was finished by 8:15am. I was expecting to have to wait for hours so I was pleasantly surprised! I’m guessing I just got lucky, but I hope they figure out how to make this process quicker for everyone.


----------



## mistysue

I'm finally getting down to the little details of planning out our trip- my neices are joining us and they are short. If my son wanted his DAS for whatever ride, now somebody has to wait with the littlest,  can that person use a ride swap to ride after the initial group of us rides?  Or should I be planning that we leave out the adult that is going to wait with the little girl(s)? 

That brings up a secondary question- on most of our days, we will have 7 ticketed people. I know there's a chance they will say no more than 6,  so do we get to pick which 6 people for each ride, or do we have to swap bands around if we vary who doesn't get to ride with the group?  Some days we will have up to 9 people, and some days are various subsets, so do they "connect" everyone and we have to pick which ones are there, or is it a set group for all of our park days?


----------



## CarlyMur09

Question regarding Advanced DAS.

When hours get extended, do they add more slots for DAS and when? We have a trip from May 6-15, and expect hours to get somewhat updated this Friday and next, and our selections for DAS are a little all over the board (mostly morning slots), and we'd rather try to get earlier slots if they come up. Like on our Epcot day, they assigned us the same time slots for Soarin and Test Track, so we'd like to try to shift one of those to an earlier time.


----------



## Ariel620

CarlyMur09 said:


> Question regarding Advanced DAS.
> 
> When hours get extended, do they add more slots for DAS and when? We have a trip from May 6-15, and expect hours to get somewhat updated this Friday and next, and our selections for DAS are a little all over the board (mostly morning slots), and we'd rather try to get earlier slots if they come up. Like on our Epcot day, they assigned us the same time slots for Soarin and Test Track, so we'd like to try to shift one of those to an earlier time.


I don't know the answer, but I'll be following a long because I would also like to know.  For dining it's usually a few days later that they add the extra.


----------



## lanejudy

The earliest I've read DAS Advanced Selections being offered is 10am.  Maybe I just haven't caught the right reports if earlier times are available.  I expect  the times offered are for "base" hours and wouldn't change with adjustments to actual park hours.

In-park DAS Return Times should be available, though.


----------



## CarlyMur09

lanejudy said:


> The earliest I've read DAS Advanced Selections being offered is 10am.  Maybe I just haven't caught the right reports if earlier times are available.  I expect  the times offered are for "base" hours and wouldn't change with adjustments to actual park hours.
> 
> In-park DAS Return Times should be available, though.


We have SDD DAS for 9:30 our HS day, and PP for our MK day.

I guess we can wait until a few days after they extend the hours to chat with the team and find out. Just wanted to be sure it wasn't gonna be a waste of time.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> The earliest I've read DAS Advanced Selections being offered is 10am.  Maybe I just haven't caught the right reports if earlier times are available. * I expect  the times offered are for "base" hours and wouldn't change with adjustments* to actual park hours.
> 
> In-park DAS Return Times should be available, though.


I agree. 
Park hours sometimes change multiple times in a fairly short time period.  If they are increased and then pulled back, guests would have Advanced DAS Selections for times the park is no longer open.


----------



## DisRoss

keishashadow said:


> Pretty sure I’m over-thinking this but, don’t want to mess up
> 
> thus far, after having the DAS pre-selections in place…when we modified our onsite resort, keeping the same #, our selections & ADRs held - yea!
> 
> before the new system, if I would switch over to a DS property or Swolfin, I’d would just book an entirely new reservation.  Link it to MDE, then cancel the first one.  The ADRs would still be intact.
> 
> confused if the DAS pre selections run with the actual resort reservation or just with MDE.  I’m thinking the latter, not sure tho.
> 
> if the DAS Pre-selections would go poof, think I’ll stop looking this go-round.


We had advanced DAS booked and then switched hotels after, about 2 weeks before arrival. Did not lose our advanced selections.


----------



## DisRoss

rick1zoo2 said:


> We are at Disney World this week and there is a slight change to the in-app DAS selection. It now lists all available DAS attractions for all four parks in one long alphabetical list no matter which park you are in. When we were getting my wife’s DAS (in person at Magic Kingdom) they explained it was a system change to help the app run better. Not sure about running better but now you need to scroll through all the rides to find ones you are looking for.
> 
> So one thing we have been doing is my wife will look at the wait time list on her phone to find a ride, then I will scroll through the DAS list on mine to select it.
> 
> View attachment 658965


You can also find rides and book DAS using the map in MDE. If you tap the wait time for a ride on the map, a pop up for the ride appears with the name of the ride and some other details. Tap that pop up and it’ll bring you to a new screen with more details as well as a button to reserve a DAS. We probably used this method exclusively to book same day DAS selections, never used the tile or tip board.


----------



## DisRoss

mistysue said:


> I'm finally getting down to the little details of planning out our trip- my neices are joining us and they are short. If my son wanted his DAS for whatever ride, now somebody has to wait with the littlest,  can that person use a ride swap to ride after the initial group of us rides?  Or should I be planning that we leave out the adult that is going to wait with the little girl(s)?
> 
> That brings up a secondary question- on most of our days, we will have 7 ticketed people. I know there's a chance they will say no more than 6,  so do we get to pick which 6 people for each ride, or do we have to swap bands around if we vary who doesn't get to ride with the group?  Some days we will have up to 9 people, and some days are various subsets, so do they "connect" everyone and we have to pick which ones are there, or is it a set group for all of our park days?


Ride swap worked well for us. Used it for three rides at AK that my littlest wouldn’t ride. The rest of us were all booked on the DAS return, and I was able to wait while the DAS rider and rest of the party rode. All three times I was offered to have someone from the first group ride again when I took my turn. Pretty sure I needed to be on the return. Worst case scenario you can also cancel a specific rider’s DAS (or have a CM do it) if they’re not going to ride something.


----------



## mistysue

DisRoss said:


> Ride swap worked well for us. Used it for three rides at AK that my littlest wouldn’t ride. The rest of us were all booked on the DAS return, and I was able to wait while the DAS rider and rest of the party rode. All three times I was offered to have someone from the first group ride again when I took my turn. Pretty sure I needed to be on the return. Worst case scenario you can also cancel a specific rider’s DAS (or have a CM do it) if they’re not going to ride something.


Thank you- I think at some point this is going to get weird if they don't let us put an extra person on. Usually the rides that my son really needs it for are things like Nemo or Little mermaid that have a short wait regularly but the regular queue location is an issue. It's going to make for a very odd day to have most of us going through the lightning lane and the other person having to enter just a few minutes ahead and see if we can line up near enough when we get in there.


----------



## disneydreamer1980

Just reporting my pre registration das experience. Got on at 7 am. Put phone down for five minutes at 8am which of course happened to be the exact time the cm was trying to chat, and I missed it. Restarted in queue at 8:10 am and didn’t get through til 2:30. Done with first cm in 30 seconds. So, getting on exactly at 7 got me an 8am chat, getting on just one hour later at 8 and I had to wait over 6 hours. Moral of the story: get on at 7 and don’t ignore the chat fir even a minute!


----------



## Jrosenstrock

SueM in MN said:


> I edited the first post to clarify.
> The DAS information is talking about 2 different and SEPARATE things.
> *DAS Advance selections:*
> - can be selected when guests register for DAS using live video chat registration 2-30 days before the visit
> - up to 2 DAS Advance selections can be made; the website says ‘if available’. The meaning has not been specified; it could be specific attractions are available or only certain times, or both
> - DAS Advance selections will start at a specific time and have a 1 hour window of time to be used.
> - Guests can’t make DAS Advance on the day of visit OR IF registering for DAS at one of the Theme Parks
> _- FROM EVERYTHING WE KNOW, Guests don’t need to use their DAS Advance selections before they get a DAS Return Time_
> 
> *DAS Return Times*
> - are separate from DAS Advance selections;_ FROM EVERYTHING WE KNOW, guests can make a DAS Return Time without using DAS Advance selections _
> - work the same way as DAS Return Times worked previously
> - Guests using DAS obtain DAS Return Times the day of visit at a park; the Return Time can be made by the DAS user or any other member of their party linked to DAS
> - Guests using DAS can have only 1 active DAS Return Time at a time
> - DAS Return Time is based on the current wait in the Standby (regular) line
> - DAS Return Time doesn’t expire. A guest can enter the attraction any time after the Return Time begins
> - Return Time is active until it’s used, cancelled or until the park closes
> - Once DAS Return Time has been used or cancelled, another DAS Return Time can be made


----------



## Jrosenstrock

What happens if a DAs advance selections or DAS same day attraction is not operating during your window?


----------



## asafko

Can someone kindly help me with understanding everything I have read through? I have two kids who would qualify for passes and we go on June 28th. We have been to Disney several times but the system has changed. I understand there is a video chat we can do ahead of time but 1) do we have to purchase Genie Plus to get the DAS advanced registration and time slots? and  2) how far out is best for me to call?  Do I need to have our days very planned out prior to the call to reserve time slots - I have the park reservations, I just want to make sure I understand what will be expected in the call?  I am a bit confused because my other child, who doesn't need a pass, was just on her senior trip and a roommate she was with had her asthma flare up really bad on the first day so my daughter just took her to guest relations and she got a disability pass for the time they were down there. Thanks for your help and patience...I got overwhelmed looking at all the details.


----------



## gap2368

asafko said:


> Can someone kindly help me with understanding everything I have read through? I have two kids who would qualify for passes and we go on June 28th. We have been to Disney several times but the system has changed. I understand there is a video chat we can do ahead of time but 1) do we have to purchase Genie Plus to get the DAS advanced registration and time slots? and  2) how far out is best for me to call?  Do I need to have our days very planned out prior to the call to reserve time slots - I have the park reservations, I just want to make sure I understand what will be expected in the call?  I am a bit confused because my other child, who doesn't need a pass, was just on her senior trip and a roommate she was with had her asthma flare up really bad on the first day so my daughter just took her to guest relations and she got a disability pass for the time they were down there. Thanks for your help and patience...I got overwhelmed looking at all the details.


if you want you can do it just like in the past where you go to gr at the park and get the DAS there. or you can do the video chat 30 days to 2 days before your trip I have found 7am EST to be the best time to do the chat.   It does help to know if you have anything like dinning for the advance DAS. no you do not need gene+ for the DAS


----------



## lizaisabel

Hi, question- my window to request DAS is opening next week and I am trying to put together our top three selections per park and I have doubt about the fact that some ILL are now LL up to August (Frozen, Space, etc) but they are available for advance selection under DAS?


----------



## bluecruiser

lizaisabel said:


> Hi, question- my window to request DAS is opening next week and I am trying to put together our top three selections per park and I have doubt about the fact that some ILL are now LL up to August (Frozen, Space, etc) but they are available for advance selection under DAS?


It has been reported that those attractions are not available for advance DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

asafko said:


> Can someone kindly help me with understanding everything I have read through? I have two kids who would qualify for passes and we go on June 28th. We have been to Disney several times but the system has changed. I understand there is a video chat we can do ahead of time but 1) do we have to purchase Genie Plus to get the DAS advanced registration and time slots? and  2) how far out is best for me to call?  Do I need to have our days very planned out prior to the call to reserve time slots - I have the park reservations, I just want to make sure I understand what will be expected in the call?  I am a bit confused because my other child, who doesn't need a pass, was just on her senior trip and a roommate she was with had her asthma flare up really bad on the first day so my daughter just took her to guest relations and she got a disability pass for the time they were down there. Thanks for your help and patience...I got overwhelmed looking at all the details.


The first post in this thread has a collection of information about DAS. I apologize if it’s a little overwhelming; it is a little messy because it was being updated as things changed, but it is factual.
To answer your questions.
*1) Do we have to pay for Genie+ to get DAS Advsnce Selections?*
DAS Advanced Selections and Genie+ are 2 separate things.
DAS Advance Selections are made in connection with doing DAS registration using video chat. They are selected from available attraction ‘slots’ at the time of registration.
Genie+ is an optional feature guests can pay for that allows selecting certain attractions to avoid waiting in line. Genie+ attractions are chosen on the day of visit from available times.

*2) How far out to call? Do I need to have our days very planned out prior to the call to reserve time slots?*
Video registration needs to be 30 - 2 days before your _first park visit_. You do need park reservations beforehand and if you plan to eat at any full service restaurants, you should make those ADRs and have a note of them so you can work around them. To prepare for the chat, have a list of your park reservations, any ADRs and have all the guests you want linked to DAS listed in your My Disney Experience Friends and Family.
*I just want to make sure I understand what will be expected in the call?*
Read and sign the Terms and Conditions (by checking the ‘accept’ box) before starting the chat. There are 2 parts of the video DAS registration. It starts out as a text chat (which some people have been stuck on for many hours). A CM will ask some questions on the text chat - Is your first park day between 30 - 2 days from ‘now’? Who are you requesting DAS for and is that person available to do video chat? Names of others you want linked to DAS?
The second part is the actual video chat. Expect to be asked to discuss something along the lines of ‘What are your concerns with waiting in the regular lines?’ The person you are requesting DAS for will need to be present for the video chat.

After completing DAS registration, you will be routed to the DAS Advance Selection text chat. You will be asked who to include in the DAS Advance Selections. For each park reservation day, be prepared to type in the park, any ADR times and your top 3 choices for attractions - you will only get up to 2 DAS Advance Selections for each day; the third is in case one of your first 2 are not available. The CM will leave the chat for a few minutes to schedule and will ask you to check the results in My Disney Experience after scheduling them.
There are a certain number of DAS Advance Selection ‘slots’ for each attraction for each day. You can request things like ‘start at park opening, start after 1pm, etc., but that may limit what is available. 



bluecruiser said:


> It has been reported that those attractions are not available for advance DAS.


Several posters have reported they specifically asked if the attractions that were changed from Individual Lightning Lane ($$)  to Genie+ were available and were told no.
I don’t expect they will be included in DAS Advance Selections. 
I 

I don’t expect those attractions that were Individual Lightning Lane ($$) attractions  to be added as DAS Advance Selections.


----------



## Jrosenstrock

What happens if a DAs advance selections or DAS same day attraction is not operating during your window?


----------



## Karin1984

@SueM in MN 
Hey Sue, thank you for all the work you do in this thread  It's very helpful. 
If you get around to update the first post, can you add something?
Information I missed is when the lines open. it's 7am EST, right?

*- Wait times have varied a LOT. Some people have reported shorter waits whrn getting on right away when it opens in the morning*


----------



## gap2368

Jrosenstrock said:


> What happens if a DAs advance selections or DAS same day attraction is not operating during your window?


If a ride in down then you can not get a return time.   Pretty much if you as a non DAS haolder can get in line then a DAS holder can too


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

In my fifth hour waiting in the chat…


----------



## Jrosenstrock

gap2368 said:


> If a ride in down then you can not get a return time.   Pretty much if you as a non DAS haolder can get in line then a DAS holder can too


But if an lightning lane or genie plus attraction is down, I though my it converts to a pass to return any other time.


----------



## SueM in MN

Jrosenstrock said:


> What happens if a DAs advance selections or DAS same day attraction is not operating during your window?





Jrosenstrock said:


> But if an lightning lane or genie plus attraction is down, I though my it converts to a pass to return any other time.


It should.
For a DAS Return Time, since there is no end time, it may just stay active if it looks like the attraction will only be down a short time


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

It’s now been 7 hours forty minutes. I can see this has not improved from my last failed attempt in October.  I’m starting to worry I’ll time out tonight and not get through.


----------



## SueM in MN

prettypatchesmsu said:


> It’s now been 7 hours forty minutes. I can see this has not improved from my last failed attempt in October.  I’m starting to worry I’ll time out tonight and not get through.


It was better in January and February- quite a few people (me included) completed registration and choosing DAS Advance Selections in around an hour.
I think right now, there is a lot of demand between Spring Break and Easter guests. 

I’ve tried without success most of the day last Saturday & Sunday (4/9 & 10) and late afternoon to closing on 4/11, 4/13 and today. 
My iPad battery ran down, so it’s plugged in to charge in my DD’s room. She keeps leaving, so between checking to make sure the chat didn’t answer me and chasing her back into her room, I’m up every few minutes. The only good thing about it is my Apple Watch is giving me Exercise minutes!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

SueM in MN said:


> It was better in January and February- quite a few people (me included) completed registration and choosing DAS Advance Selections in around an hour.
> I think right now, there is a lot of demand between Spring Break and Easter guests.
> 
> I’ve tried without success most of the day last Saturday & Sunday (4/9 & 10) and late afternoon to closing on 4/11, 4/13 and today.
> My iPad battery ran down, so it’s plugged in to charge in my DD’s room. She keeps leaving, so between checking to make sure the chat didn’t answer me and chasing her back into her room, I’m up every few minutes. The only good thing about it is my Apple Watch is giving me Exercise minutes!


Wow, I’m really worried now about ever getting though if you’ve had to try this much. Wow.


----------



## SueM in MN

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Wow, I’m really worried now about ever getting though if you’ve had to try this much. Wow.


When I got in earlier this year for our February trip, I first tried logging in at 3:15pm central time. 

My weekend log ins this week were late morning; the weekday ones were late afternoon. I did get a message that ai saw the
 next day twice AFTER 10 pm Eastern Time that the CM was ready for me. The first one was about 10:18 pm after I had logged off. The other was also after 10pm, but I had gotten kicked off right before and got the ‘chat is closed’ message when I tried to log back in. 

People have reported success logging in right after 7 am Eastern time. If you log in and see a message right away that says they are no longer taking chats, it’s either ‘left over’ from the night before or the chat queue is temporarily overloaded with all the people trying to log in right at 7. Give it a few minutes and try again.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

It’s not kicked me out yet. So I’m waiting


----------



## SueM in MN

prettypatchesmsu said:


> It’s not kicked me out yet. So I’m waiting


It just now kicked me off, so I’m done for the night


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

SueM in MN said:


> It just now kicked me off, so I’m done for the night


Yep, just kicked me too. 9 hours 23 minutes.  Sigh.


----------



## gap2368

Jrosenstrock said:


> But if an lightning lane or genie plus attraction is down, I though my it converts to a pass to return any other time.


I thought you were asking about getting the rerun time


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Well, I’m back in the queue. Took 13 minutes for it to “open” and not say the message from last night. I haven’t been up this early for WDW on my day off since they used to drop free dining haha!


----------



## Karin1984

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, I’m back in the queue. Took 13 minutes for it to “open” and not say the message from last night. I haven’t been up this early for WDW on my day off since they used to drop free dining haha!


Thanks for posting that you were getting in line. I'm in Europe and I mixed up the time zones. I just completed my first hour of waiting.


----------



## lanejudy

Karin1984 said:


> Thanks for posting that you were getting in line. I'm in Europe and I mixed up the time zones. I just completed my first hour of waiting.


You’re good.  It’s 8:30am Eastern as I post this.


----------



## Karin1984

lanejudy said:


> You’re good.  It’s 8:30am Eastern as I post this.


Thanks  I had planned to login at 7:00, it was 7:27. I have 12 seasons of Criminal Minds on Netflix and a puzzle to keep me company.


----------



## SueM in MN

I got logged in at 7:05 Eastern time, so I’ve been waiting about 1 hour 50 minutes at this point. 
My DD is fast asleep, so if they get to me before I get her up, I’ll need to check if her picture can be retaken in a park.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I’m still waiting. Over 3 hours in now.


----------



## Cloudy

I’m in the waiting que today as well. Logged on yesterday at 11 am and after refreshing until 5 pm could not get logged back on. Tried again this morning to find a connection notice from 9 pm last night. Sorry I didn’t make it 10 hours yesterday. 

DS sleeps until noon so they’re going to get a crappy picture if they connect before then. Good luck every one


----------



## mistysue

I was online at 6:50 yesterday, refreshing the page until it let me open the chat. At exactly 7:00 a.m. I still had to wait 4 and 1/2 hours. Then I got one of the ones who reserve one day and said I have to contact them again every morning. Glad I took the day off work just in case. 
I'm really hoping that this is a side effect of cast members having this weekend off for the holiday and not a bad sign for our dates.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Just finished both chats. Got connected with the first to video chat the DAS approval at about 5 1/2 hours from logging on at open. Took about 10 minutes with the first video chat, they put me through to the other to reserve the Advance DAS selections. They let me select all days. Took about 15 minutes.  Got all selections I wanted. The only thing was I wanted afternoon times at HS but ended up with late evening for slinky and tower of terror. But that’s okay. 
I really hope they continue to work on this as this and get more workers or something. It should not be this hard or have to take this long to do this.


----------



## SueM in MN

I just finished the marathon- registered and got DAS Advance Selections all scheduled.

Got into the text chat portion at 7:05am Eastern Time (6:05 for me) and got a human at 11:28am Eastern Time. My daughter was sleeping for her picture - she had 2 seizures this morning and is still asleep.
The text chat to arrange DAS Advance Selections was better than in February - then, the CM took all my choices at once and gave me a big list including all of them that she arranged. This time, she asked for choices for 5 days at a time, but gave me what she found one day at a time for me to OK. Much easier!
I had typed out a list of park reservations and choices for each day on my iPad, thinking I could copy and paste it into the chat. That did not work - I was able to copy it, but it wouldn‘t paste. Luckily, I had a written page of notes.


----------



## CogsworthTN

mistysue said:


> I was online at 6:50 yesterday, refreshing the page until it let me open the chat. At exactly 7:00 a.m. I still had to wait 4 and 1/2 hours. Then I got one of the ones who reserve one day and said I have to contact them again every morning. Glad I took the day off work just in case.
> I'm really hoping that this is a side effect of cast members having this weekend off for the holiday and not a bad sign for our dates.


I wish every CM would reserve the selections for the entire trip. I’m sorry you got one that did not. I was lucky to have gotten a CM that did book my selections for the length of stay. If they want to help alleviate the call volume daily and the ridiculous wait times, this is what they need to do. One call and done on first day on 30 days before trip begins. We all need to write in and request this be done.


----------



## SueM in MN

mistysue said:


> I was online at 6:50 yesterday, refreshing the page until it let me open the chat. At exactly 7:00 a.m. I still had to wait 4 and 1/2 hours. *Then I got one of the ones who reserve one day and said I have to contact them again every morning.* Glad I took the day off work just in case.
> I'm really hoping that this is a side effect of cast members having this weekend off for the holiday and not a bad sign for our dates.


Were your days within 30 to 2 days of your first park visit?
What reason did the CM give for only doing one day at a time?

The WDW website still says all days must be within 30 - 2 days of the first park visit.
Since you are already registered, you should be able to just click the link to go directly into the DAS Advance Selection planning text chat, which has much shorter wait (like 10 minutes or less).



CogsworthTN said:


> I wish every CM would reserve the selections for the entire trip. I’m sorry you got one that did not. I was lucky to have gotten a CM that did book my selections for the length of stay. If they want to help alleviate the call volume daily and the ridiculous wait times, this is what they need to do. One call and done on first day on 30 days before trip begins. We all need to write in and request this be done.


I’m not sure if that would help things. Instead of 30 days worth of people calling to register, it might make more. 
It‘s not fair now if they are letting some guests register for 30 + the length of the trip and others for what the website says (all visits within 30 - 2 days of first park day). They should either follow what the website says for everyone or change it.
Once a guest is registered, they can click into the DAS Advance Planning text chat, which has a much shorter wait.


----------



## Karin1984

I'm chatting with the planning. Took me little over 6 hours.


----------



## jlundeen

These reports of such long wait times are just like when they first started the advanced registration last fall.  Then, by the time I did it for my Feb trip, I was in, and done within an hour or so....  wonder why it's changed for the worse again...


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> These reports of such long wait times are just like when they first started the advanced registration last fall.  Then, by the time I did it for my Feb trip, I was in, and done within an hour or so....  wonder why it's changed for the worse again...


spring break, Easter and probably higher attendance levels


----------



## mistysue

SueM in MN said:


> Were your days within 30 to 2 days of your first park visit?
> What reason did the CM give for only doing one day at a time?
> 
> The WDW website still says all days must be within 30 - 2 days of the first park visit.
> Since you are already registered, you should be able to just click the link to go directly into the DAS Advance Selection planning text chat, which has much shorter wait (like 10 minutes or less).


It was 30 days out from park days, which are all in a row. She said each day can be reserved at 30-2 days out from that day only... Which is technically what the website says. I asked if it matters that we're staying on site to do length of stay, in hopes that she might decide to be nice and let me do other days but no dice. (I know it has nothing to do with being on site, I was just hoping to get it over with)
The link this morning for just selection was a much faster process, if it wasn't we could have waited till we got there.


----------



## Cloudy

Still waiting here since 9 am. Hopefully I can hang tough. 7 hours down, ? hours to go


----------



## Cloudy

Finally. After waiting 6 hours yesterday then getting booted off and not able to get back in and another 8 hours today I have a DAS pass for my son and advance selections for our 2 park days.!


----------



## DisneyOma

SueM in MN said:


> I got logged in at 7:05 Eastern time, so I’ve been waiting about 1 hour 50 minutes at this point.
> My DD is fast asleep, so if they get to me before I get her up, I’ll need to check if her picture can be retaken in a park.


Doesn't the person the DAS is for have to be present for the video chat?


----------



## SueM in MN

DisneyOma said:


> Doesn't the person the DAS is for have to be present for the video chat?


Yes.
She was present. They took her picture while she was asleep. She can’t talk anyway, so I speak for her.
I wondered if they could re-take her picture in the park so it wold be a picture of her awake


----------



## lizaisabel

Reporting for today, 4/18/2022, I accepted term and conditions earlier morning before opening time like at 6:48 am. Then at 6:59:30 started refreshing. It didn’t open until 7 sharp. Chat window opened and asked to select start. At 7:13 was kick out and needed to log in again. At the end needed to sign out at top of the page and the log in and go to DAS page and closed the chat message of going back to previous page or log in. And once I close that window it refresh the chat.

At 7:31 got a message asking for my name, first dat of park and my party size and names.

At 7:35 started my video call and I explained why I needed and at 7:38 I was already in queue to do my pre selections.

At 7:43 got message from advance selection person and asked me about who has the DAS and who will be joining. Actually the system kicked me out while answering so needed to log back in.

At 7:48 they asked my about my top 2 choices for my first day of park. Since they already knew in system due to park reservation.

At 7:49 they gave me multiple options of timing for both from which I selected the one that worked for my party at 7:50.

At 7:55 received a message of all set for first day and asked for second park day attractions.

At 7:58 received the time slot options and I make my selections.

At 8:05 asked for third date of park. And so go on until completed my 8 days of park . It takes approximately 5-10 min for each day and I had 8 park days so we started at 7:48 attractions selections and finished at  9:02 am. During my selection time eventhough I was actively writing in chat every 5 minutes got me logged out like 5 times. More often than every 30 minutes. I would say every 15-20 min. 

Just FYI you can book two attractions at the same time like 5pm but have one hour window to go to both! So make sure that you know if they are near by and the history time of getting in and out. Obviously if you have Slinky and Millenium falcon I suggest to do slinky first and then Millenium due to the time it takes Millenium and hope that the passage between Star Wars and Toy story land is open. Hope this information helps you during your reservation process.


----------



## Abatts

This has probably been answered, but I can’t find it easily with a search.  When I asked my travel agent for a list of available DAS attractions, she just sent over the list from the website labeled for the advance selection.  We have already made these. 

My question is - are ILL attractions available for DAS? So I don’t need to buy these? Our first park day is HS. So I want to be sure that I don’t need to purchase ILL that morning and can use DAS in the park. 

Thanks!


----------



## SirDuff

Abatts said:


> This has probably been answered, but I can’t find it easily with a search.  When I asked my travel agent for a list of available DAS attractions, she just sent over the list from the website labeled for the advance selection.  We have already made these.
> 
> My question is - are ILL attractions available for DAS? So I don’t need to buy these? Our first park day is HS. So I want to be sure that I don’t need to purchase ILL that morning and can use DAS in the park.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, they are available for day-of DAS return times.  They may tie up your DAS for a while (if they stand-by lines are long) but they are available.


----------



## Abatts

SirDuff said:


> Yes, they are available for day-of DAS return times.  They may tie up your DAS for a while (if they stand-by lines are long) but they are available.


Thanks! So do you recommend just purchasing them? We plan on RD TOT, RNR, then heading over to MMRR. We have Smugglers run at 10-11. So I’m thinking we could grab ROR at park open on DAS as our first selection and then head there sometime either before or after smugglers run. This is our first trip since genie + & with DAS. It’s all new planning!


----------



## lizaisabel

Abatts said:


> Thanks! So do you recommend just purchasing them? We plan on RD TOT, RNR, then heading over to MMRR. We have Smugglers run at 10-11. So I’m thinking we could grab ROR at park open on DAS as our first selection and then head there sometime either before or after smugglers run. This is our first trip since genie + & with DAS. It’s all new planning!


I don’t think you need to buy ILL just need to make selection as soon as you enter the park and your return time would be the stand by less 10 min.


----------



## Gentry2004

For the advance selections, is there a list of attractions somewhere that are frequently unavailable? I know that the ILL$ attractions are not eligible, but are most people able to select Slinky, Jungle Cruise, Navi, etc. if doing the chat at least a few weeks out? Or do those rides get taken immediately?

Thanks.


----------



## Abatts

Gentry2004 said:


> For the advance selections, is there a list of attractions somewhere that are frequently unavailable? I know that the ILL$ attractions are not eligible, but are most people able to select Slinky, Jungle Cruise, Navi, etc. if doing the chat at least a few weeks out? Or do those rides get taken immediately?
> 
> Thanks.


We just booked on Saturday. Our 30 days out was Thursday, but it was way too busy.  On at 6:59, refreshed, logged in at 7AM & were chatting by 7:47.  
We got our first choices 
HS- Slinky & Millenium Falcon
MK - Jungle & Big Thunder
Epcot - Test Track & Soarin (Frozen wasn't an option) 
AK - Safari & Navi (Everest wasn't available, probably because it hadn't reopened at that point?)

I haven't seen a list of those that sell out quickly. That would be nice!


----------



## Gentry2004

Abatts said:


> We just booked on Saturday. Our 30 days out was Thursday, but it was way too busy.  On at 6:59, refreshed, logged in at 7AM & were chatting by 7:47.
> We got our first choices
> HS- Slinky & Millenium Falcon
> MK - Jungle & Big Thunder
> Epcot - Test Track & Soarin (Frozen wasn't an option)
> AK - Safari & Navi (Everest wasn't available, probably because it hadn't reopened at that point?)
> 
> I haven't seen a list of those that sell out quickly. That would be nice!



This is very helpful, thank you! Did you get a few time choices for each? Like at least morning/afternoon?


----------



## Abatts

Gentry2004 said:


> This is very helpful, thank you! Did you get a few time choices for each? Like at least morning/afternoon?


Yep! 2-3 options for each one. I think they were all either 1 morning & 1 afternoon except for slinky. I believe that one was 2pm or 7pm.


----------



## SueM in MN

Gentry2004 said:


> For the advance selections, is there a list of attractions somewhere that are frequently unavailable? I know that the ILL$ attractions are not eligible, but are most people able to select Slinky, Jungle Cruise, Navi, etc. if doing the chat at least a few weeks out? Or do those rides get taken immediately?
> 
> Thanks.


There isn’t any list of attractions that are frequently unavailable. There are a certain of ‘slots’ available for each ‘eligible’ attraction for each day. 
Whether an individual attraction and time slot is available when you try to book it is going to vary with a lot of random variables that change from day to day. Things like how many people are trying to book that day, whether they are interested in the things you are, number of people in your group, time.
Some people are reporting being offered several time slots, as @Abatts mentioned; others are just given 1 time or given their 2 attractions for the day with 1 time for each. It may depend on the CM (or more likely) what’s available.

We asked for all my DD’s DAS Advance Selections at 1 or later if possible (she has a lot of cares in the morning). The CM was able to accommodate that for the most part. Other guests have asked for ‘as early in the day as possible’ or even a particular day in the morning and the rest afternoon. The CM will try to work with what you ask for if it’s possible.


----------



## LMO429

I pre registered for DAS online today and I had a question, for example lets say we have a slinky dog dash pre selected for 7 to 8pm tomorrow I get to the park and wish to ride earlier am I able to use the app for thhe das for an earlier time the day im in the park the 7 to 8pm time frame was the only time the cast member could get for slinky dog but im sure my son will be sleeping come that time was just curious how it works can I try to get an earlier time the day of


----------



## SirDuff

Yes, that's not a problem.  The pre-arranged DAS have no effect on day-of DAS return times.  You can absolutely get day-of one and either ride twice or just not use your pre-arranged one.


----------



## LMO429

SirDuff said:


> Yes, that's not a problem.  The pre-arranged DAS have no effect on day-of DAS return times.  You can absolutely get day-of one and either ride twice or just not use your pre-arranged one.


Okay thank you for clarifying so as soon as I scan my band to enter the park I can use the app to schedule another das park this is my first itme with the app in the past I had to go to the attraction to get a return time.


----------



## lanejudy

LMO429 said:


> as I scan my band to enter the park I can use the app to schedule another das park


Just to clarify this more because sometime parties don't all arrive at the park together.  A DAS Return Time may be obtained in the app as soon as the DAS-holder has scanned into the park.  If anyone  else in the party has _not_ scanned in, they cannot be included in the DAS Return Time.  So to include the full party, wait until all have arrived in the park each day.


----------



## LMO429

lanejudy said:


> Just to clarify this more because sometime parties don't all arrive at the park together.  A DAS Return Time may be obtained in the app as soon as the DAS-holder has scanned into the park.  If anyone  else in the party has _not_ scanned in, they cannot be included in the DAS Return Time.  So to include the full party, wait until all have arrived in the park each day.



ok understood my son is 4 it was put under his name picture will I be able to schedule the das under my account since he is on it


----------



## SueM in MN

LMO429 said:


> ok understood my son is 4 it was put under his name picture will I be able to schedule the das under my account since he is on it


You have the account, but each person has their own profile under the account.
A 4 year old would not have their own account in any case and an adult would be managing their activities anyway.
Anyone who is linked to the DAS can make a DAS Return Time.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Hi everyone,
   I am new to this so I have a few questions. We are going in June and I’m a school teacher so I don’t think I’ll be able to get online and schedule ahead of time since we leave right after the school year ends. I see so many people waiting for hours and I have to be at school by 7:35 so I Just don’t think it’s in the cards to schedule ahead sadly. Where do I need to go to sign up if our first day is Epcot? Also how does it work day of reservations. I saw that you schedule via the app and it’s 10 mins less of the current wait time, but can you only schedule one ride? Should we add genie + plus so we can add a second ride time if possible. This is all new to me and I want to make sure I’m prepared and understand. Thank you!


----------



## SueM in MN

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this so I have a few questions. We are going in June and I’m a school teacher so I don’t think I’ll be able to get online and schedule ahead of time since we leave right after the school year ends. I see so many people waiting for hours and I have to be at school by 7:35 so I Just don’t think it’s in the cards to schedule ahead sadly. Where do I need to go to sign up if our first day is Epcot? Also how does it work day of reservations. I saw that you schedule via the app and it’s 10 mins less of the current wait time, but can you only schedule one ride? Should we add genie + plus so we can add a second ride time if possible. This is all new to me and I want to make sure I’m prepared and understand. Thank you!


The first post is a little messy - it was being written and updated as things were being introduced.

The video DAS registration is open until 10pm Eastern Time and is open weekends from 7am until 10pm Eastern Time. Right now its probably been busy because of Spring break and Easter. So, it may still be possible for you to call.

To register at EPCOT, go to Guest Relations or one of the blue Guest Experience umbrellas that are in various places in the park - one of the easier to find ones is near Living Seas.
Be prepared to answer a question similar to ‘what are your concerns with waiting in the regular lines’ for the person you are requesting DAS for.

The CM can show you how to use the My Disney Experience app to request DAS Return Times, which are based on the current Standby wait time (as you wrote).
There are some screenshots in the first post that illustrate how to make DAS Return Times.
Guests can only have one active DAS Return Time at a time. DAS Return Times remain active until used, changed/cancelled or until the attraction/park closes for the day. When using a DAS Return Time, the guest registered for DAS scans first; after the CM clears it, the rest scan. Once your group has scanned into the attraction, the next DAS Return Time can be made ; in our experience , WiFi inside attractions was pretty spotty, so we had trouble making any when we were inside.

My family doesn’t have experience using Genie+, so I can’t answer. I do know it gives ’next available time’ , which can be many hours in the future. Disney recently added wording to their Genie+ information saying guests using it can expect to experience 2-3 attractions per day on average.


----------



## LMO429

Quick question after you have completed your 2 pre arrival reservations are you allowed to go into the chat to make a change, I just realized one of our pre selected times is during a dining reservation or is this something I can do at a blue umbrella with a cast member the day of


----------



## SueM in MN

LMO429 said:


> Quick question after you have completed your 2 pre arrival reservations are you allowed to go into the chat to make a change, I just realized one of our pre selected times is during a dining reservation or is this something I can do at a blue umbrella with a cast member the day of


The information we have is that DAS Advance Selections need to be changed by going back into the selection chat. Follow the same process as starting the video chat, but when the chat window opens, follow the link in the chat window to the selection text chat. The wait for someone to answer that chat has not been long.

People have posted the CM needs to cancel the existing DAS Advance Selection to check on a different time; it’s possible that there may not be any ‘slots’ for that attraction that work better or there may not be any available at all. So, be ready with an alternative selection just in case. If you need to, you can always make a DAS Return Time in the park for the attraction on the day of visit.


----------



## LMO429

SueM in MN said:


> The information we have is that DAS Advance Selections need to be changed by going back into the selection chat. Follow the same process as starting the video chat, but when the chat window opens, follow the link in the chat window to the selection text chat. The wait for someone to answer that chat has not been long.
> 
> People have posted the CM needs to cancel the existing DAS Advance Selection to check on a different time; it’s possible that there may not be any ‘slots’ for that attraction that work better or there may not be any available at all. So, be ready with an alternative selection just in case. If you need to, you can always make a DAS Return Time in the park for the attraction on the day of visit.



Hmm the chat wont work for me now is there something else I should be doing


----------



## SueM in MN

LMO429 said:


> Hmm the chat wont work for me now is there something else I should be doing


I’m not sure what you mean by ‘won’t work’. If I’m not assuming the issue correctly, can you explain a little more?

It should work if you go to this page, WDW DAS webpage

Log in, then scroll down and tap the button for TERMS AND CONDITIONS. Read and Accept those, then tap REQUEST VIDEO CHAT.
The chat page should open to the same place it was when you were on it last; that might be a ‘thank you and closing the chat’ message from the planning/selection chat CM. Type something in the message box to reopen the chat.
That should bring up the standard message on this screenshot or a similar one. Tapping on the link should bring you back to the planning/selections chat.


----------



## LMO429

Yes I am clicking that link and then nothing happens


----------



## SueM in MN

LMO429 said:


> Yes I am clicking that link and then nothing happens


The first link at the website for Terms and Conditions or the link inside the chat window?


----------



## LMO429

SueM in MN said:


> The first link at the website for Terms and Conditions or the link inside the chat window?



the link inside the chat window it wont do anything after I click that


----------



## LMO429

LMO429 said:


> the link inside the chat window it wont do anything after I click that



all im trying to do at this point is modify an existing selection


----------



## Rivergirl2005

SueM in MN said:


> The first post is a little messy - it was being written and updated as things were being introduced.
> 
> The video DAS registration is open until 10pm Eastern Time and is open weekends from 7am until 10pm Eastern Time. Right now its probably been busy because of Spring break and Easter. So, it may still be possible for you to call.
> 
> To register at EPCOT, go to Guest Relations or one of the blue Guest Experience umbrellas that are in various places in the park - one of the easier to find ones is near Living Seas.
> Be prepared to answer a question similar to ‘what are your concerns with waiting in the regular lines’ for the person you are requesting DAS for.
> 
> The CM can show you how to use the My Disney Experience app to request DAS Return Times, which are based on the current Standby wait time (as you wrote).
> There are some screenshots in the first post that illustrate how to make DAS Return Times.
> Guests can only have one active DAS Return Time at a time. DAS Return Times remain active until used, changed/cancelled or until the attraction/park closes for the day. When using a DAS Return Time, the guest registered for DAS scans first; after the CM clears it, the rest scan. Once your group has scanned into the attraction, the next DAS Return Time can be made ; in our experience , WiFi inside attractions was pretty spotty, so we had trouble making any when we were inside.
> 
> My family doesn’t have experience using Genie+, so I can’t answer. I do know it gives ’next available time’ , which can be many hours in the future. Disney recently added wording to their Genie+ information saying guests using it can expect to experience 2-3 attractions per day on average.



Thank you so much! I may try on the weekend then or one night school. I really appreciate all the tips. This makes me feel better and I will try over calling ahead of time.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I’m still confused on the 30 days rule.  I’ve read the last ten pages of this thread and have seen both “30 days prior to first park day” and “30 days prior that includes all park days”. Is it just that it depends on who you get on the chat for a CM?

I also wanted to ask if the morning time slots for ride Advance Selections fill up quicker than the afternoon & evening slots?

Thanx for any help & direction, as I am new to DAS after lots n lots of WDW trips.


----------



## gap2368

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’m still confused on the 30 days rule.  I’ve read the last ten pages of this thread and have seen both “30 days prior to first park day” and “30 days prior that includes all park days”. Is it just that it depends on who you get on the chat for a CM?
> 
> I also wanted to ask if the morning time slots for ride Advance Selections fill up quicker than the afternoon & evening slots?
> 
> Thanx for any help & direction, as I am new to DAS after lots n lots of WDW trips.


From what I can tell the 30 days out depends on the CM you get.


----------



## lanejudy

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’m still confused on the 30 days rule.



Officially all park days must be within the 30-day window.  That is stated on the WDW website.  Some CMs appear to be more lenient and able to schedule outside that window.


----------



## SueM in MN

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’m still confused on the 30 days rule.  I’ve read the last ten pages of this thread and have seen both “30 days prior to first park day” and “30 days prior that includes all park days”. Is it just that it depends on who you get on the chat for a CM?
> 
> I also wanted to ask if the morning time slots for ride Advance Selections fill up quicker than the afternoon & evening slots?
> 
> Thanx for any help & direction, as I am new to DAS after lots n lots of WDW trips.





lanejudy said:


> Officially all park days must be within the 30-day window.  That is stated on the WDW website.  Some CMs appear to be more lenient and able to schedule outside that window.


I‘ve seen several posts lately where the poster was told the CM is not able to do any that are more than 30 days out. The posters were told they would need to re-contact the planning chat to schedule the further out days. 
I don’t have any facts, butI suspect CMs were recently told they need to follow what the website says and not do more than 30 days. It’s not fair for some guests to be allowed and others not.

The question about whether morning slots for DAS Advance Selections fill up quicker isn’t something we can tell. It probably varies day to day and depends on which attraction and times the guests making DAS Advance Selections are interested in.


----------



## Karin1984

I made my call during the Easter weekend. I got to make my reservations for the entire stay. I do not know why, if I had to think of reasons: I was calling from the other side of the ocean, I do not visit regularly and it will be my first time using DAS.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Got registered for a DAS a couple days ago successfully. I flipped between the app on my iPhone, chrome on my iPhone and Firefox on my desktop many times throughout the day. Waited just under 6 hours, someone popped up with a few questions and said they would be with me shortly and could I answer the q’s in the meantime. I caught it about 5 mins after it popped up and answered the q’s on my app. A couple mins later they tried to initiate the video chat and informed I was on the app and I needed to be on desktop. Asked them to wait a minute and I switched to chrome on my iPhone and the first call couldn’t hear. Disconnected it (accidentally ) and then on reconnection everything was fine!

I am familiar with the program because I have helped a family member with it for Disney world in Nov, though this was my first time needing it for myself. I thought there was like a screening questionnaire thing and then another wait for a video chat? For me the same person handled the few q’s and the video chat started within minutes from that.

One thing I definitely settled on- you won’t accidentally log yourself out of the chat. So don’t ever freak out when it times you out! Also, if you start on a desktop but are on the go that day- take it with you! The chat doesn’t kick you out of line for switching between different browsers/computers/phones more than a dozen times (I really stretched it once I realized it did not matter ).


----------



## JillyMouse

Just to record a current experience with the DAS registration and advance selection process.  Upcoming trip is 5/20--5/25/22.  Opened chat at 9:30am EST.  On "hold" for 4 hours (almost to the minute).  Video chat was easy.  Approval was quick (<5 minutes).  The agent then transferred me into another on-line chat to make my advanced DAS selections.  Agent was available immediately.  The attraction selection process took a little longer (about 20 minutes).  Other that the initial wait of 4 hours "on hold", the process was easy and straight-forward.


----------



## bambialways4ever

We have to renew the DAS next time we go(first visit since the fall) and are doing a VIP tour for a friend's milestone birthday, so we won't need the DAS until dinnertime. 

We've never done it this late in the day, we will have any issues registering late? 

This is Disneyland in CA. We did just use it for a week at WDW, but we preregistered there.


----------



## SueM in MN

bambialways4ever said:


> We have to renew the DAS next time we go(first visit since the fall) and are doing a VIP tour for a friend's milestone birthday, so we won't need the DAS until dinnertime.
> 
> We've never done it this late in the day, we will have any issues registering late?
> 
> This is Disneyland in CA. We did just use it for a week at WDW, but we preregistered there.


No problem.
Guest Relations is open as long as the park is so there won’t be an issue with registering late in the day.
Disneyland also has advance video registration if you would like to do it ahead of time.


----------



## snoopy352

Three questions...

1.) Can I sign the terms and conditions before the 30 day? Or is that done the morning of the interview as well?
2.) Someone mentioned "Space" as an option that is not allowed right now but it is listed on the WDW site as one we can choose from? Is the WDW site for ride selections reliable?
3.) I practiced on the app looking for a DAS return time but see no DAS options - is this because I am not signed up for DAS yet?

TIA


----------



## SueM in MN

snoopy352 said:


> Three questions...
> 
> 1.) Can I sign the terms and conditions before the 30 day? Or is that done the morning of the interview as well?
> 2.) Someone mentioned "Space" as an option that is not allowed right now but it is listed on the WDW site as one we can choose from? Is the WDW site for ride selections reliable?
> 3.) I practiced on the app looking for a DAS return time but see no DAS options - is this because I am not signed up for DAS yet?
> 
> TIA


1) The Terms and Conditions need to be accepted on the day you are applying for DAS. If registration ends for the day or you log out before your video chat starts, you will need to accept the Terms and Conditions again the next time you sign in.

2) ‘Space‘ meaning Mission Space?
The list on the WDW website is accurate; it says ‘these attractions may be available’ WDW DAS Advance Selection Attractions
A certain number of DAS Advance Selection spots are allocated to each attraction each day, spread out thru the day. If an attraction is not available, it could be that time period is filled, all the time slots for that particular day are filled or the group size is bigger than the number of slots left.
If it’s not available, you can always get a DAS Return Time on the day of your visit.

3) DAS only shows up AFTER the guest is registered for DAS and has entered the first park. DAS Return Times can’t be made until the person registered for DAS has entered the park. Other members of the group also need to have entered the park to be added to a DAS Return Time.


----------



## ajgardner

I have done DAS video chat and ride pre-selections twice now, so understand overall how it works. However, I didn’t have park hoppers on those trips. I’m doing a quick two day trip this summer and will have park hoppers. Can I book my pre-selected rides later in the day at a park other than where my reservation starts or can it only be at where My reservation is?


----------



## SueM in MN

ajgardner said:


> I have done DAS video chat and ride pre-selections twice now, so understand overall how it works. However, I didn’t have park hoppers on those trips. I’m doing a quick two day trip this summer and will have park hoppers. Can I book my pre-selected rides later in the day at a park other than where my reservation starts or can it only be at where My reservation is?


At the park where you have reservations


----------



## gap2368

ajgardner said:


> I have done DAS video chat and ride pre-selections twice now, so understand overall how it works. However, I didn’t have park hoppers on those trips. I’m doing a quick two day trip this summer and will have park hoppers. Can I book my pre-selected rides later in the day at a park other than where my reservation starts or can it only be at where My reservation is?


No you can not


----------



## senoragilbert

Well, I did my DAS advanced registration today! Was in the chat at 7:02 EDT, CM joined the chat at 9:20, video chat at 9:32, talking with advanced selections CM at 9:40 and completed the whole thing at 10:10. So a bit over 3 hours total. If I were the only one doing this, I wouldn't care, but my FIL and SIL have to do theirs, too and they are NOT die hard Disney people, so they don't know how you have to put up with this nonsense ahead of time to have a smooth vacation. Hopefully they will be able to get through OK.


----------



## Gentry2004

Does anyone have recent experience with in-park DAS with shows? In particular I'm thinking Festival of the Lion King. Can I still select it on the phone, and how do the return times work? Thank you.


----------



## gap2368

Gentry2004 said:


> Does anyone have recent experience with in-park DAS with shows? In particular I'm thinking Festival of the Lion King. Can I still select it on the phone, and how do the return times work? Thank you.


I did the advance das for this show so I think you can do it on your phone.


----------



## SueM in MN

Gentry2004 said:


> Does anyone have recent experience with in-park DAS with shows? In particular I'm thinking Festival of the Lion King. Can I still select it on the phone, and how do the return times work? Thank you.


My family has gotten a DAS Return Time for it in the app.
The attractions that are available for DAS Return Times on the day of your park visit will be listed as DAS Eligible Attractions on the My Disney Experience app under the DAS tile. 
It is currently listed under the DAS tile - be aware when looking that attractions are listed in that area alphabetically by the full attraction name - that one is called ‘Celebration of the Festival of the Lion King’ - helpful to know when you can’t find it listed under ‘Festival’
DAS Return Times for live shows differ from other DAS Return Times - they have both a beginning and an end time because it is for a specific show. The time window is also shorter. If you are using a mobility device, I’d highly recommend arriving near the beginning of the return time - some have limited number of wheelchair spots and all might be full if you arrive at the end.


----------



## Distisso

I waited 7 hours today. After 6 hours, I got to the screening questions and then the CM asked if I was ready to chat and I enabled my microphone and video. I got the thinking wheel for a few minutes and then a white screen that said "video chat". I waited and waited but nothing happened, so after another hour I closed out the window, only to see the CM had apparently tried to "send" me a link and then closed the chat. It was too late to enter the queue again, so I'll have to start over tomorrow.

Does anyone have any tips to make sure I'm not missing something again? I never saw her chat after I agreed to the video chat - just a white screen. I was on a tablet. Amy advice?


----------



## snoopy352

What a mess. I accepted the Terms and Conditions yesterday. Then this morning right at 7 I clicked on Request Live Video chat - it took me to an agent in a text box where i answered a few questions. Then the agent asked me if I had done a video chat! So I said that was why i was here. She said she apologized and that i should go to a different link, which only took me right back where i started AND said i needed to log in! (Which i was.) So then she said i needed to log out and log back in (which makes no sense). So I did that. Still no.  Then she said i probably needed to close the chat. Which it wouldn't let me do. Somehow I did get it to close and now I have the generic text box asking me to wait.  (It was 7:10 by the time I got there - any ideas on whether I will get in today?)

Please any help or tips on what i did wrong so that tomorrow i can be more prepared (or was it a DIS thing that went wrong?)! TIA

UPDATE - at 7:27 am it auto-logged me out! Says go back to previous page or log in to continue!


----------



## SueM in MN

snoopy352 said:


> *What a mess. I accepted the Terms and Conditions yesterday. Then this morning right at 7 I clicked on Request Live Video chat - it took me to an agent in a text box where i answered a few questions. *Then the agent asked me if I had done a video chat! So I said that was why i was here. *She said she apologized and that i should go to a different link, which only took me right back where i started AND said i needed to log in! (Which i was.) So then she said i needed to log out and log back in (which makes no sense). So I did that. Still no.*  Then she said i probably needed to close the chat. Which it wouldn't let me do. Somehow I did get it to close and now I have the generic text box asking me to wait.  (It was 7:10 by the time I got there - any ideas on whether I will get in today?)
> 
> Please any help or tips on what i did wrong so that tomorrow i can be more prepared (or was it a DIS thing that went wrong?)! TIA
> *
> UPDATE - at 7:27 am it auto-logged me out! Says go back to previous page or log in to continue!*


The Terms and Conditions need to be accepted each day, so that is the starting point. It sounds like there might have been a glitch that bypassed doing that - the chat link should not be active to click until you accept it.
It sounds like it took you to the chat portion for setting up DAS Advance Selections (there is a link in the chat box for people who have already done the video chat that you might have clicked on).

If you run into problems, logging out of the account and then logging back in clears things, so it is helpful to do. If you don’t get in today, log out at the end of the day and start over tomorrow by accepting the Terms and Conditions.

*The message you got at 7:27 am is normal and happens about every 30 minutes. *It doesn’t log you out, the chat window times out and needs to be reloaded. 
You do need to go back to the previous page. If the chat window comes up with nothing in it, close the window and it will reload. The chat will open to the same place you left it. If you are concerned about whether the chat window is active, you can type something into the message portion - it should show up in the chat window and show ‘sent’


----------



## snoopy352

SueM in MN said:


> The Terms and Conditions need to be accepted each day, so that is the starting point. It sounds like there might have been a glitch that bypassed doing that - the chat link should not be active to click until you accept it.
> It sounds like it took you to the chat portion for setting up DAS Advance Selections (there is a link in the chat box for people who have already done the video chat that you might have clicked on).
> 
> If you run into problems, logging out of the account and then logging back in clears things, so it is helpful to do. If you don’t get in today, log out at the end of the day and start over tomorrow by accepting the Terms and Conditions.
> 
> *The message you got at 7:27 am is normal and happens about every 30 minutes. *It doesn’t log you out, the chat window times out and needs to be reloaded.
> You do need to go back to the previous page. If the chat window comes up with nothing in it, close the window and it will reload. The chat will open to the same place you left it. If you are concerned about whether the chat window is active, you can type something into the message portion - it should show up in the chat window and show ‘sent’


Thx for all this info. The issue with the chat box though is that i can't close it. It says go back to the previous page or log in. (Well I tried clicking the back button on my browser and that didn't refresh the chat box, and there is nothing in the chat box itself that allows me to go back. So then I tried logging out and logging in, and i get the same message in the empty chat box!  I will attempt to do all the other stuff you said tomorrow but please any help on this inevitable occurrence tomorrow as to how to handle it is appreciated.

UPDATE: I accepted the Terms and Conditions, closed the window, reopened the window, and somehow the chat box returned. do you think i should wait this out today? am i really in the queue? I just clicked on the link (again) that the chat agent provided for getting to the video chat (which is where i started to begin with today), and the chat box is EMPTY again. Yet the verbiage from earlier today is in the other window.


----------



## SueM in MN

snoopy352 said:


> Thx for all this info. The issue with the chat box though is that i can't close it. It says go back to the previous page or log in. (Well I tried clicking the back button on my browser and that didn't refresh the chat box, and there is nothing in the chat box itself that allows me to go back. So then I tried logging out and logging in, and i get the same message in the empty chat box!  I will attempt to do all the other stuff you said tomorrow but please any help on this inevitable occurrence tomorrow as to how to handle it is appreciated.
> 
> UPDATE: I accepted the Terms and Conditions, closed the window, reopened the window, and somehow the chat box returned. do you think i should wait this out today? am i really in the queue? I just clicked on the link (again) that the chat agent provided for getting to the video chat (which is where i started to begin with today), *and the chat box is EMPTY again. Yet the verbiage from earlier today is in the other window.*


This is what you should see in the chat window when you first accept the Terms & Conditions and then tap to Begin Video Chat.
Is the circled part in this screenshot the link the agent supplied?
If so, that is the link to the DAS Advance Selection chat, not the video chat.
If the agent said he/she would put you into the DAS video chat, you will still see what that agent typed to you and should see a message similar to this screenshot. Just stay there - you are in the text chat portion of the video registration 



If you get a white screen/box with nothing in it, try going back and refreshing again. The chat window may be empty, but should have a small x in the top right corner to close the window.
I don’t understand what you mean by the bolded. 
You should only have one chat window open and if you have one already open from earlier, it may be preventing you from opening chat in another window. 

The messages in the chat don‘t go away - they are part of your history associated with the account you are logged into. When I recently logged in to renew DAS for my daughter, I was able to scroll back in the window and see all the information from when I registered her in January.


----------



## snoopy352

SueM in MN said:


> This is what you should see in the chat window when you first accept the Terms & Conditions and then tap to Begin Video Chat.
> Is the circled part in this screenshot the link the agent supplied?
> If so, that is the link to the DAS Advance Selection chat, not the video chat.
> If the agent said he/she would put you into the DAS video chat, you will still see what that agent typed to you and should see a message similar to this screenshot. Just stay there - you are in the text chat portion of the video registration
> View attachment 667110
> 
> 
> If you get a white screen/box with nothing in it, try going back and refreshing again. The chat window may be empty, but should have a small x in the top right corner to close the window.
> I don’t understand what you mean by the bolded.
> You should only have one chat window open and if you have one already open from earlier, it may be preventing you from opening chat in another window.
> 
> The messages in the chat don‘t go away - they are part of your history associated with the account you are logged into. When I recently logged in to renew DAS for my daughter, I was able to scroll back in the window and see all the information from when I registered her in January.


Again thx for all your help. I decided to restart my computer and that got my chat active again. The nice man (Ronald) had been trying to set up the video and to his credit stuck around an extra 20mins and we got to do the video.

The latest issue (lol) is now I have been working with the agent on getting the times but the agent keeps getting booted - she came back the first time and apologized for the 20 minute delay but now the second time it has been over 90 mins.  Should I wait this out?  Should I just hope that this agent gets her computer fixed?  If you recommend that i try a different agent, would i just "end conversation" and then click on the link to set up times again?  Part of me wants to wait because she was going to do our whole trip, but if you think she is frozen forever, I will end it. Thx!


----------



## snoopy352

I waited it out and we finished. The agent was helpful but man the tech issues that DIS has/had and the lack of clarity on what the customer should do is beyond problematic.  Sue's info above was very helpful - all I can say is be sure to log out and log in, then go back to the DIS page and click the link, then refresh the chat.  Those instructions are vital and not intuitive or made clear at all!

Now it's time to look stuff over and try to change a few dining reservation times!


----------



## snoopy352

One hopefully final question: it says that you can access the DAS same day return times by tapping the More button on the bottom right of the app. When I do that, I do not see anything related to DAS. Is that because I have to be in the park for that feature to begin working?


----------



## lanejudy

snoopy352 said:


> Is that because I have to be in the park for that feature to begin working?


Correct.  That won't appear until the DAS-holder has tapped-in at a park.  And to get a DAS Return Time, your whole party will also need to be in the park (or anyone not in the park can't be included in the DAS Return Time).


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I registered online for DAS this morning so coming here to report on my experience; maybe this will help & inform others (pay it forward!).

I used my iPad and it’s Safari browser. I made sure it go in Settings>Safari and verify that:
1.) Under “General”, Block Pop-ups was turned off
2.) Under “Settings for Websites”, Camera & Microphone were checked “Allow”

I opened one tab to use for logging/relogging in to MDE and a separate tab for the registration page.

I logged in to MDE on the login tab, then went to the registration page tab andI  at 7:00am I accepted Terms & Conditions (it opened in a separate tab) then went back to reg page tab, scrolled down and clicked Request Live Video Chat.

A text chat box opened and I typed Good Morning right away just to make sure it was working. It was marked Sent so I knew I was good to go. Then it changed to Read and a CM came on at 7:06am. We said hello and she asked if she could take a photo. My photo now has me in my Minnie PJs as I thought I had hours to change in to day clothes before I would connect to a CM and the photo was to be taken, LOl!  

She asked if she could request a video chat, I said yes and then a separate video chat box opened next to the text chat box. We started our video chat where she asked about my concerns regarding waiting in lines and she approved me for DAS.

We spent about 15min with her explaining how DAS works and the next step where I would select rides. *She said since I am staying on property, I could select rides for length of stay.* While we were video chatting, back over in the text chat box she sent a list of rides that are not available for Advance Selection and those are the current & ‘suspended until August’ $ILL rides. She asked if I had any questions, which she answered. She said she would then send me over to the planning team.

We finished video chat, that box closed and at 7:23am a different CM came on in the text chat box. We said hello, she pulled up my account and asked me to confirm the names of guests in my DAS Planning Party.

At 7:30am the text chat box blanked out and told me to log back in, so I went to the login tab I had left open, hit the back button, logged in to MDE again, then went back to registration page tab, refreshed the page and the text box was as if I had never left. Easy peasey!

By 7:32am I was giving the CM dates and ride requests. She asked if I prefer morning, afternoon or evening. We went through the days and she could see if I had ADRs that conflicted. Most rides had a choice of 2 or 3 times available. It’s not like she said do you want this time or this or this, but rather I had said I prefer afternoon times and if there was a conflict with an ADR she would ask this time or that.

At 8:00am I was logged out again, so I repeated the same process I did at 7:30am.

The CM finished at 8:05am and asked me to check in MDE (website or app) what she had reserved for my selections. I used the app on my phone to do that. We tweaked a time or two and we were all done! She dropped a link in the text chat box that I could use to come back to the Advance Planning Team if I needed to make changes. She wished me a Magical Day and we finished at 8:12am.

I’ve since closed the registration page tab, reopened it, clicked Request Video Chat, and the text chat box reopened with all the info still there from earlier. So it does get saved (in perpetuity?) if you want to go back and refer to it again, like SueM mentioned in a previous post.

Feel free to ask any questions and I’ll try my best to answer them.


----------



## wdhinn89

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I registered online for DAS this morning so coming here to report on my experience; maybe this will help & inform others (pay it forward!).
> 
> I used my iPad and it’s Safari browser. I made sure it go in Settings>Safari and verify that:
> 1.) Under “General”, Block Pop-ups was turned off
> 2.) Under “Settings for Websites”, Camera & Microphone were checked “Allow”
> 
> I opened one tab to use for logging/relogging in to MDE and a separate tab for the registration page.
> 
> I logged in to MDE on the login tab, then went to the registration page tab andI  at 7:00am I accepted Terms & Conditions (it opened in a separate tab) then went back to reg page tab, scrolled down and clicked Request Live Video Chat.
> 
> A text chat box opened and I typed Good Morning right away just to make sure it was working. It was marked Sent so I knew I was good to go. Then it changed to Read and a CM came on at 7:06am. We said hello and she asked if she could take a photo. My photo now has me in my Minnie PJs as I thought I had hours to change in to day clothes before I would connect to a CM and the photo was to be taken, LOl!
> 
> She asked if she could request a video chat, I said yes and then a separate video chat box opened next to the text chat box. We started our video chat where she asked about my concerns regarding waiting in lines and she approved me for DAS.
> 
> We spent about 15min with her explaining how DAS works and the next step where I would select rides. *She said since I am staying on property, I could select rides for length of stay.* While we were video chatting, back over in the text chat box she sent a list of rides that are not available for Advance Selection and those are the current & ‘suspended until August’ $ILL rides. She asked if I had any questions, which she answered. She said she would then send me over to the planning team.
> 
> We finished video chat, that box closed and at 7:23am a different CM came on in the text chat box. We said hello, she pulled up my account and asked me to confirm the names of guests in my DAS Planning Party.
> 
> At 7:30am the text chat box blanked out and told me to log back in, so I went to the login tab I had left open, hit the back button, logged in to MDE again, then went back to registration page tab, refreshed the page and the text box was as if I had never left. Easy peasey!
> 
> By 7:32am I was giving the CM dates and ride requests. She asked if I prefer morning, afternoon or evening. We went through the days and she could see if I had ADRs that conflicted. Most rides had a choice of 2 or 3 times available. It’s not like she said do you want this time or this or this, but rather I had said I prefer afternoon times and if there was a conflict with an ADR she would ask this time or that.
> 
> At 8:00am I was logged out again, so I repeated the same process I did at 7:30am.
> 
> The CM finished at 8:05am and asked me to check in MDE (website or app) what she had reserved for my selections. I used the app on my phone to do that. We tweaked a time or two and we were all done! She dropped a link in the text chat box that I could use to come back to the Advance Planning Team if I needed to make changes. She wished me a Magical Day and we finished at 8:12am.
> 
> I’ve since closed the registration page tab, reopened it, clicked Request Video Chat, and the text chat box reopened with all the info still there from earlier. So it does get saved (in perpetuity?) if you want to go back and refer to it again, like SueM mentioned in a previous post.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions and I’ll try my best to answer them.


Thank you for the very detailed information!


----------



## Chuckdlc

As someone who has not used the newest version of DAS (through the app) or the online pre-registration process yet, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed just by reading through the posts.  I just wanted to thank those that had posted because it takes some of the anxiety of the unknown away.  

Perdita indicated that because she would be on property should could select 2 rides per day in advance for the length of her stay.  Is that the standard?   If so, that would mean I need to have my tickets, park reservations and room info all set up in MDE ahead of doing anything with DAS registration, correct?


----------



## wdhinn89

Chuckdlc said:


> As someone who has not used the newest version of DAS (through the app) or the online pre-registration process yet, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed just by reading through the posts.  I just wanted to thank those that had posted because it takes some of the anxiety of the unknown away.
> 
> Perdita indicated that because she would be on property should could select 2 rides per day in advance for the length of her stay.  Is that the standard?   If so, that would mean I need to have my tickets, park reservations and room info all set up in MDE ahead of doing anything with DAS registration, correct?


Yes, you do.  I would register tickets as soon as you get them so you can reserve your park days.  You don't want to take a chance at the park filling up before you reserve.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Chuckdlc said:


> As someone who has not used the newest version of DAS (through the app) or the online pre-registration process yet, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed just by reading through the posts.  I just wanted to thank those that had posted because it takes some of the anxiety of the unknown away.
> 
> Perdita indicated that because she would be on property should could select 2 rides per day in advance for the length of her stay.  Is that the standard?   If so, that would mean I need to have my tickets, park reservations and room info all set up in MDE ahead of doing anything with DAS registration, correct?


I don’t know if the “book Advance Selections for length of stay if staying on property” is the standard, but it is what I was told (unprompted by me) by the CM during my registration video chat. So I suppose YMMV.

For DAS registration you need to have park admission and family & friends all linked up in your MDE (it says this on registration page).

For DAS planning to choose your Advance Selections, you also need to have your park reservations in place (it says this on planning page).


----------



## SueM in MN

Chuckdlc said:


> As someone who has not used the newest version of DAS (through the app) or the online pre-registration process yet, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed just by reading through the posts.  I just wanted to thank those that had posted because it takes some of the anxiety of the unknown away.
> 
> Perdita indicated that because she would be on property should could select 2 rides per day in advance for the length of her stay.  Is that the standard?   If so, that would mean I need to have my tickets, park reservations and room info all set up in MDE ahead of doing anything with DAS registration, correct?


Everyone in your group needs to have tickets, park reservations and room reservations. The person registering for DAS and anyone you want to have linked to the DAS needs to be listed on your Friends and Family in My Disney Experience.
The person registering for DAS needs to be present - if it’s an adult, they need to register for themselves (unless they have a guardian). Children (or adults who have a guardian) need to be introduced at the start of the video portion of the call and get their picture taken.


Perdita&Pongo said:


> I don’t know if the “book Advance Selections for length of stay if staying on property” is the standard, but it is what I was told (unprompted by me) by the CM during my registration video chat. So I suppose YMMV.
> 
> For DAS registration you need to have park admission and family & friends all linked up in your MDE (it says this on registration page).
> 
> For DAS planning to choose your Advance Selections, you also need to have your park reservations in place (it says this on planning page).


Any Guest can book DAS Advance Selections for their entire length of stay if all park days are within 30 to 2 days of their first park visit.
It‘s been inconsistent whether or guests have been able to book days that are ore than 30 days out. 
Some callers were told they were allowed to book the farther out days because they were staying on property. Some who were NOT staying on property were able to. And, some who were staying on property were told they could only book for those days within the 30 day of first park visit window. (Some were recent as even told the CM they were staying property and were told that it was still not allowed).
So plan to be able to do only the days in the 30 - 2 day window and if you are able to fo more, consider It pixie dust


----------



## Gentry2004

If you do the chat at 23 days out (to make sure your 7 day trip is entirely in the 30 day window) are options for advance selection severely limited at that point, or choices are still pretty good?


----------



## Chuckdlc

Thank you to everyone that provided info.  I do have one question though for clarification about the 30-2 day rule.  We're goign to wdw on 7/22 (not a park day).  We'll be there for park days from 7/23-7/28.   On 6/23, I can or cannot make the 2 per day advance selections for my entire stay?   Is it 30 days from 7/23 or 7/28 is basically what I'm asking.  I realize there has been some variation from cast member to cast member but in general I should try to register on 6/23 correct?


----------



## lanejudy

Chuckdlc said:


> Is it 30 days from 7/23 or 7/28 is basically what I'm asking.


Technically, it’s 30 days from 7/28 to be sure you can do all your park days in 1 chat.  Some have been allowed to do this earlier, so you can try at 30 days from 7/23 if you are ok possibly only being allowed to do the 1 day at that point.


----------



## SueM in MN

Chuckdlc said:


> Thank you to everyone that provided info.  I do have one question though for clarification about the 30-2 day rule.  We're goign to wdw on 7/22 (not a park day).  We'll be there for park days from 7/23-7/28.   On 6/23, I can or cannot make the 2 per day advance selections for my entire stay?   Is it 30 days from 7/23 or 7/28 is basically what I'm asking.  I realize there has been some variation from cast member to cast member but in general I should try to register on 6/23 correct?


The WDW website still says what it originally said (My bold).
“During the registration chat, you will be able to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences using our new DAS Advance planning option (you may also make additional DAS selections on the day of your visit). *Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat.*”

It‘s been inconsistent whether or guests have been able to book days that are more than 30 days out.
Some callers were told they were allowed to book the farther out days because they were staying on property. Some who were NOT staying on property were able to. And, some who were staying on property were told they could only book for those days within the 30 day of first park visit window. (Some were recent as even told the CM they were staying property and were told that it was still not allowed).
So plan to be able to do only the days in the 30 - 2 day window and if you are able to fo more, consider It pixie dust


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

So here is some weirdness:

I always look at the MDE app on my phone. Today I was on my iPad and decided to open the app there to look at something. Lo and behold there was a DAS tile! Wut?!? I quickly looked at my phone - no DAS tile. Now we don’t travel to WDW for several weeks yet, so not sure why it was on the app on my iPad. I thought I had read that the tile doesn’t show up in your app until you tap in to the park.

So I tapped the tile and it showed me DAS-Eligible Options. I tapped Barnstormer and it’s page opened including a tile to request DAS Return Time. I tapped that and got the Confirm Your Party page. I chose my party and tapped Continue. That’s as far as I could go, as we don’t have park rez for today. Why was I able to do this? Why is the DAS tile active in my iPad MDE app?!?

It gets better. A few hours later >boom< DAS tile in the MDE app on my phone! What is going on? Disney IT glitch? Did I misunderstand how DAS works in the app?

Things that make you go Hmmmmm….


----------



## lanejudy

I would chalk it up to IT glitch, but maybe they are working on something...


----------



## Chuckdlc

Again thanks to everyone for answering questions.  Can I ask about Rise.  Our last trip was scheduled for June 2020.  Rise, Smugglers run and Mickey and Minnie's all would have been new to us - so they still will be new.  I know that Rise has gone through about 4 different versions of how one reserves a ride but can I ask how it works with DAS presently?

I know it now has a standby line so I didn't know if you just go up to the line and ask for a DAS return time or how it works presently. 

I anticipate buying a LL once just to make sure we can get on it once but any insight into the DAS process would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## preemiemama

I have a couple questions I am hoping someone can clarify?  My DH, DS and I have had many trips to WDW, but this is our first trip with my father-in-law.  We know we need to apply for DAS for him, and I appreciate all the helpful information in this thread. I definitely feel more prepared to help him with this!  My questions are:


SueM in MN said:


> Everyone in your group needs to have tickets, park reservations and room reservations. The person registering for DAS and anyone you want to have linked to the DAS needs to be listed on your Friends and Family in My Disney Experience.
> The person registering for DAS needs to be present -* if it’s an adult, they need to register for themselves (unless they have a guardian). *Children (or adults who have a guardian) need to be introduced at the start of the video portion of the call and get their picture taken.


Obviously, my father-in-law would need to be the person on the chat/video chat accepting the terms and answering questions.  Does he also need to have his own MDE account, or can I still be the one who manages his plans?  He is not very tech-savvy, so I had him under my account.  If he needs his own MDE account, that is something we will need to work on setting up...


SueM in MN said:


> The WDW website still says what it originally said (My bold).
> “During the registration chat, you will be able to work with a Cast Member to book up to 2 one-hour return windows for select experiences using our new DAS Advance planning option (you may also make additional DAS selections on the day of your visit). *Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat.*”


The 30 day window is based solely on park visits, right?  We have a split stay this trip, so trying to make sure it won't affect anything!


----------



## lanejudy

Chuckdlc said:


> I know it now has a standby line so I didn't know if you just go up to the line and ask for a DAS return time or how it works presently.


RotR currently works just like pretty much all other attractions.  You can ask at the ride entrance for a DAS Return Time, or better yet you can schedule a DAS Return Time yourself in the app from wherever you are within HS.  The Return Time is based on posted standby wait minus 10 minutes.


----------



## lanejudy

preemiemama said:


> Does he also need to have his own MDE account, or can I still be the one who manages his plans?


No, he doesn't need to have his own MDE account; you may continue to manage his plans through your account.  He does need to be present for the video chat to have his picture taken - and assuming he's capable, to advocate for himself and explain his needs.


preemiemama said:


> The 30 day window is based solely on park visits, right?


30 days from the date you will be in the park.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Thank you lanejudy!   That is very helpful to me for thinking through how to approach things.


----------



## preemiemama

lanejudy said:


> No, he doesn't need to have his own MDE account; you may continue to manage his plans through your account.  He does need to be present for the video chat to have his picture taken - and assuming he's capable, to advocate for himself and explain his needs.
> 
> 30 days from the date you will be in the park.


Thank you! That helps!


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> No, he doesn't need to have his own MDE account; you may continue to manage his plans through your account.  He does need to be present for the video chat to have his picture taken - and assuming he's capable, to advocate for himself and explain his needs.
> 
> 30 days from the date you will be in the park.


He does need to be logged into the account, even though it’s not his account. 
The chat uses the account and once you get to the point of doing the DAS Advance Selections, the CM does it in the account.


----------



## preemiemama

SueM in MN said:


> He does need to be logged into the account, even though it’s not his account.
> The chat uses the account and once you get to the point of doing the DAS Advance Selections, the CM does it in the account.


I was going to go through the process with him. He will do the talking/answering questions but I’ll be there to help with the technical aspects. I planned to do that through my account, so glad that will work!


----------



## ktate82

I'm ready to try and obtain a renewal for my DAS pass and have been trying the online chat.  I logged in, agreed to the terms, and then when I open the live chat, it is a pop up that has no chat box.  It's just advertisements for movies and shows.  Am I in the correct spot?  My trip is in 17 days, linked with my account, and such.  I used an incognito Chrome window as Disney stuff always has difficulty opening in my regular Chrome.


----------



## SueM in MN

ktate82 said:


> I'm ready to try and obtain a renewal for my DAS pass and have been trying the online chat.  I logged in, agreed to the terms, and then when I open the live chat, it is a pop up that has no chat box.  It's just advertisements for movies and shows.  Am I in the correct spot?  My trip is in 17 days, linked with my account, and such.  I used an incognito Chrome window as Disney stuff always has difficulty opening in my regular Chrome.


I think your issue is using the Incognito Chrome window.

when the chat window actually opens, it says this:

_If you have joined this chat using Incognito or
Private browser, please rejoin the queue from a
standard browser tab. This browser type may
not allow you to join us in video._

If you have a different browser that is not incognito, I’d suggest trying that. I’ve read some people had trouble with Chrome in general.


----------



## LMO429

We just got back from our trip we had the das for our son. If we go in November again how do I renew  is it on file the reason for the das or do I have to go thru the whole process again from the beginning because it’s more than 60 days I Was not sure how that worked


----------



## SueM in MN

LMO429 said:


> We just got back from our trip we had the das for our son. If we go in November again how do I renew  is it on file the reason for the das or do I have to go thru the whole process again from the beginning because it’s more than 60 days I Was not sure how that worked


Expect to go thru the whole process again.

My daughter has been registered for DAS since it began in late 2013 (and the previous Guest Assistance Card before it).
We had renewed her DAS at WDW in June 2021 (before the new process). We went in October, 2021 and had to register In person because we could not get thru for the chat. It was basically starting from the beginning.
We also registered by video chat in late January 2022 for a February trip and for a trip we just got back from, which was more than 60 days from out February trip.

Each of those times, I was asked again to discuss our concerns with waiting in line and the CM took a new picture each time.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

How does DAS work with genie +? Can we use das doe frozen and we find a genie + time for frozen ride again? Learning both and trying to decide if genie + is worth it?


----------



## lanejudy

Rivergirl2005 said:


> How does DAS work with genie +? Can we use das doe frozen and we find a genie + time for frozen ride again? Learning both and trying to decide if genie + is worth it?


Yes, that's correct.  You can schedule a DAS Return Time based on the current standby and also book G+ which will give you the next available time.  It may be a little harder to coordinate close times if someone likes to loop.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

lanejudy said:


> Yes, that's correct.  You can schedule a DAS Return Time based on the current standby and also book G+ which will give you the next available time.  It may be a little harder to coordinate close times if someone likes to loop.


Thank you!


----------



## SueM in MN

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thank you!


Also, keep in mind that the DAS Return Time stays active until it’s used, cancelled or the park/attraction closes for the day.
So, if you already have a DAS Return Time that’s coming up, you may be able yo loop by taking the ’next available time‘ offered by Genie+ then use the DAS after.

Before Genie+, if someone had both a DAS Return Time and a Fastpass, SOMETIMES the system used the DAS Return Time first, and the Fastpass expired. If you have both Genie+ and DAS, tell the CM at the entrance which you want to use.


----------



## nadira36

Hi there, 

I've got an upcoming trip planned and think we'll try to use DAS. We've never used it in the past, but we're travelling with a different family this time and 1 of their kiddos has diverse needs and we have a young kiddo with ASD who tends to 'feed off' other people. So if it normally takes a lot of effort to manage him so he can stay calm, it's virtually impossible to manage him if someone else is melting down. 

Am I correct that DAS is only for ride line-ups? Luckily our meltdowns rarely happen in lines - but they almost always happen as a result of lines. 

In the past it wasn't as big of an issue, the lines were rarely long enough to worry about, but it looks like the new system makes standby consistently longer than they used to be. This means that it'd be likely that we'd get to a ride and realize the line was longer than anticipated - and unplanned changes don't go over well. 

Basically I'm just really nervous that the upcoming trip could end up ruined by a kiddo unable to manage his emotions. Or disappointed siblings/friends who don't get to do what they'd like b/c kiddo 1 can't cope.


----------



## lanejudy

nadira36 said:


> Am I correct that DAS is only for ride line-ups? Luckily our meltdowns rarely happen in lines - but they almost always happen as a result of lines.


DAS is used for attraction queues; it is not valid for dining, transportation, or other.  To obtain a DAS for your son you will need to explain why he is unable to wait in a standard queue environment - so based on your statement above, it seems you'll need to think about what is it about the queue that causes him challenge.  Keep in mind that you can check the app for the posted standby wait times, so there shouldn't be a big surprise when arriving at an attraction.

Will the other child also be using a DAS?  I ask because DAS is typically only good for the DAS-holder plus 5 guests, so it rarely covers 2 full families.  If you plan to tour together, most likely both children will need to have a DAS or plan to split.


----------



## nadira36

lanejudy said:


> DAS is used for attraction queues; it is not valid for dining, transportation, or other.  To obtain a DAS for your son you will need to explain why he is unable to wait in a standard queue environment - so based on your statement above, it seems you'll need to think about what is it about the queue that causes him challenge.  Keep in mind that you can check the app for the posted standby wait times, so there shouldn't be a big surprise when arriving at an attraction.
> 
> Will the other child also be using a DAS?  I ask because DAS is typically only good for the DAS-holder plus 5 guests, so it rarely covers 2 full families.  If you plan to tour together, most likely both children will need to have a DAS or plan to split.


Thanks - it's great to say 'check the wait time before you go to the ride' but that's not really realistic for a kiddo who /expects/ to ride a certain ride, then can't. Whether the line is too long in the app or in person, doesn't matter. For me, that'd be fine. I can make those choices and manage my own expectations as well as regulate my own emotions, but that doesn't really work for him.  

If he 'expects' to ride, for instance, Kilimanjaro safari today, then saying 'the line's too long' won't cut it. However, waiting in a 1.5hr line also won't cut it. It's fine to manage expectations, but there are often expectations that aren't communicated b/c he's selectively mute. And once emotions start to rise then he's really non-verbal. 

Being able to tell him there are 2 rides he can ride today and (barring the ride being down) those are the limit of expectations, then other things are bonuses which decreases risk of melt downs - and allows us to redirect him to shorter lines after his 2 promised rides have happened. 

Yes, the other family will get a DAS. I'm hoping when we talk to a CM they can help us navigate that. We'd hope/plan to have the chosen rides overlap if possible.


----------



## lanejudy

nadira36 said:


> it's great to say 'check the wait time before you go to the ride' but that's not really realistic for a kiddo who /expects/ to ride a certain ride, then can't. Whether the line is too long in the app or in person, doesn't matter.


OK, I only commented about checking the wait time in the app because your first post made it sound like you weren't aware you could know the wait time before arriving at the queue.  Honestly, I'd be checking the wait time without telling my child if it's really an issue, and only tell him "let's head over to X now" once I felt it was do-able.  Pretty much the same idea as when we used to send a "runner" to get a DAS Return Time, so the child didn't see the ride and expect to go right then; now you can check the wait time and schedule DAS within the app and only tell the child when it's the right time.


----------



## Liquidice

Has anyone been able to book a DAS Advance selection for a ride that was previously Individual Lightning Lane like Space Mountain, Frozen Ever After, Expedition Everest or Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway but is now (until at least August) part of Genie+ ?

They don't show up on the list of rides available for DAS Advance, but I heard an unconfirmed rumor that you can select these rides now for DAS Advance.


----------



## Fitzwoman27

Liquidice said:


> Has anyone been able to book a DAS Advance selection for a ride that was previously Individual Lightning Lane like Space Mountain, Frozen Ever After, Expedition Everest or Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway but is now (until at least August) part of Genie+ ?
> 
> They don't show up on the list of rides available for DAS Advance, but I heard an unconfirmed rumor that you can select these rides now for DAS Advance.


Did DAS advance for week of june12 , told frozen ever after not available for DAS


----------



## Rivergirl2005

SueM in MN said:


> Also, keep in mind that the DAS Return Time stays active until it’s used, cancelled or the park/attraction closes for the day.
> So, if you already have a DAS Return Time that’s coming up, you may be able yo loop by taking the ’next available time‘ offered by Genie+ then use the DAS after.
> 
> Before Genie+, if someone had both a DAS Return Time and a Fastpass, SOMETIMES the system used the DAS Return Time first, and the Fastpass expired. If you have both Genie+ and DAS, tell the CM at the entrance which you want to use.


This is a great idea! Thank you! With the new system can we make the das selection on the app when in the park or do we need to go to each ride and set it up with them?


----------



## lanejudy

Liquidice said:


> Has anyone been able to book a DAS Advance selection for a ride that was previously Individual Lightning Lane like Space Mountain, Frozen Ever After, Expedition Everest or Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway but is now (until at least August) part of Genie+ ?


No, those were not added to the DAS Advanced Selections but they are available for day-of DAS Return Times


----------



## SueM in MN

Rivergirl2005 said:


> This is a great idea! Thank you! With the new system can we make the das selection on the app when in the park or do we need to go to each ride and set it up with them?


Any guest linked to the DAS can make a DAS Return Time in the park in any of these 3 ways:
1) by requesting a DAS Return Time from a CM at the attraction you want

2) by requesting a DAS Return Time from a CM at one of the blue Guest Experience umbrellas or Guest Relations

3) using the My Disney Experience app. On the main page, tap the 3 lines in the bottom menu, then scroll to the DAS tile and tap it to get the list of ‘DAS Eligible Attractions’. The DAS tile won’t show up until after the person registered for DAS has entered a park for the first time.

You can‘t make a DAS Return Time for the person registered for DAS or anyone linked to DAS until they have entered the park you have reservations for


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Thank you for clarifying! I really appreciate it


----------



## snoopy352

SueM in MN said:


> 3) using the My Disney Experience app. On the main page, tap the 3 lines in the bottom menu, then scroll to the DAS tile and tap it to get the list of ‘DAS Eligible Attractions’. The DAS tile won’t show up until after the person registered for DAS has entered a park for the first time.


Can we have a park reservation at AK, use DAS, then before we leave AK set up a DAS return time for Epcot just before our dinner reservation in Epcot? Or do we need to be in Epcot before we can get the DAS return time?


----------



## lanejudy

snoopy352 said:


> Can we have a park reservation at AK, use DAS, then before we leave AK set up a DAS return time for Epcot just before our dinner reservation in Epcot? Or do we need to be in Epcot before we can get the DAS return time?


You cannot do it yourself on the app, but you can stop at a blue umbrella to have a DAS Return Time set-up in another park.


----------



## snoopy352

Thanks for all the great help in this thread. I do have another question that I can't find a definitive answer for.  Assuming we are in the park, during Early Theme Park Entry, are we able to get our first DAS return time? Or does the window open for that at official park time?


----------



## lanejudy

snoopy352 said:


> Assuming we are in the park, during Early Theme Park Entry, are we able to get our first DAS return time? Or does the window open for that at official park time?


It depends.  Some attractions won't be open for Early Entry, so you cannot get a DAS Return Time until there is a posted standby wait.


----------



## camnhan

OK so I was a able to do the virtual registration with Z today  However we realized that my DD wasn't connected to us so we couldn't do our advanced selections.   We are now a family of 7 with my parents coming along as well (which makes 9). My question is can we use the DAS to ride the same ride multiple times if he wants? I am thinking there are going to be things like Small World that he will want to ride with everyone or Buzz to compete against them and such. I don't have an issue of splitting up our group and waiting for a second return time if that is possible. I know we have done that in the past when he just wanted to do Buzz for a second or third or 4th time in a day but wasn't sure if there was a difference with the updates now. Sorry I forgot to ask the CM when we were online earlier.


----------



## leiaorgana

Any UK people recently done this? I need to do it this weekend and I’m wondering if there’s going to be issues using VPN based on what the first page says.


----------



## SueM in MN

camnhan said:


> OK so I was a able to do the virtual registration with Z today  However we realized that my DD wasn't connected to us so we couldn't do our advanced selections.   We are now a family of 7 with my parents coming along as well (which makes 9). My question is can we use the DAS to ride the same ride multiple times if he wants? I am thinking there are going to be things like Small World that he will want to ride with everyone or Buzz to compete against them and such. I don't have an issue of splitting up our group and waiting for a second return time if that is possible. I know we have done that in the past when he just wanted to do Buzz for a second or third or 4th time in a day but wasn't sure if there was a difference with the updates now. Sorry I forgot to ask the CM when we were online earlier.


You can get DAS Return Times for the same attractions as many times as you want. 
You still will wait for the Standby Wait time is at the time, so it’s no different than someone waiting in line multiple times.


----------



## jhun21

Just a post about my experience today....logged on around 8:30 am Pacific.....waited about 2.5 hours before getting to speak with someone, kept having to refresh/sign back in, but the chat window would come right back up. Unfortunately/fortunately I didn't qualify since while I am wheelchair bound, that doesn't restrict me from being able to wait in line. But, at least I won't have to stand!


----------



## wdhinn89

Is the wait time better during the week vs the weekend?


----------



## gap2368

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the wait time better during the week vs the weekend?


I think they are about the same


----------



## SueM in MN

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the wait time better during the week vs the weekend?


What seems to matter more from what I’ve seen is when you are going. 
30 days before anytime during Spring Break or a major holiday is going to be busier calling in than 30 days before a normally quiet park time.


----------



## preemiemama

Thank you for all the help/advice on this thread.  We arranged our DAS for my father-in-law today, so I thought I'd let everyone know how things went!  

I logged us in around 12:15.  As a PP mentioned, it logged us out about every 30 minutes.  There were a couple times it took me about 5 minutes to log back in and get the chat window to stop showing "go back to the last page or sign in".  A couple times it worked if I shut the window, others it was just logging out and back in again.  I shuffled between Chrome and Safari for that part.  

Around 2:15, when I logged back in, I noticed there was a name on the chat box instead of "message us".  I figured we were close to the video chat, and I was correct.  About 5 minutes later they gathered information about my traveling party and then we were chatting by 2:30.  We explained why we needed the DAS and they took his picture.  That part took about 5 minutes to complete, and we were then transferred back to the chat window to complete the advanced selections. 

I was logged out in the middle of the selections, and it took a minute to get back in, but otherwise things went smoothly there.  Not all of the rides listed had availability when we wanted them, and we had a couple of times we had to look again because it overlapped a dining reservation, but overall the CM was very patient and helpful. They will ask you to list each day of your trip, and then choose morning, afternoon, or evening for the park you have a reservation in.  Then choose 2 attractions and an alternate (or two).  The CM we worked with truly tried to match up everything she could and we were happy just to have a few rides ready to go in advance.  

One final note, the chat feature worked fine in Safari, but the video chat did NOT.  My browser froze completely, and I was glad I still had Chrome open so I could quickly log in there and try again!  So, if you are on a Mac, I'd recommend using Chrome and not Safari for this process!


----------



## SueM in MN

preemiemama said:


> One final note, the chat feature worked fine in Safari, but the video chat did NOT.  My browser froze completely, and I was glad I still had Chrome open so I could quickly log in there and try again!  So, if you are on a Mac, I'd recommend using Chrome and not Safari for this process!


it works fine using Safari on an iPad - I’ve done it twice without any problem. 
Just wanted to put that out there since many people do use iPads.


----------



## jlundeen

Has anyone with a DAS pass, and scooter, been able to do Guardians yet?  Wondering if there is any thing different about the entrance and queue with DAS...  is there a separate entrance for ECVs and wheelchairs?


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Has anyone with a DAS pass, and scooter, been able to do Guardians yet?  Wondering if there is any thing different about the entrance and queue with DAS...  is there a separate entrance for ECVs and wheelchairs?


My family went to the AP Preview for Guardians of the Galaxy with our daughter, who uses a wheelchair.
There is no separate entrance for wheelchairs or ECVs. Both the regular and Lightning Lane entrances and lines are wheelchair and ECV accessible.
At This Time, there is no Standby Waiting line.
ALL guests either need to pay for Lightning Lane access or get into the Virtual Queue/Boarding Group using the My Disney Experience app. The first chance to get a Virtual Queue spot is at 7am before the park opens; those have been all taken in less than a minute. There are additional chances to join the Virtual Queue from inside the park at 1pm and 6pm - I haven’t read anything on how those are going  AND I’m not positive there is one at 6pm. I had read there was going to be one, but haven’t seen anything since then.
DAS holders follow the same process for getting into the Virtual Queue. The difference is that when your Boarding Group is called, you tell a CM at the entrance you gave DAS; the DAS and Boarding Group will be verified, then you will be sent to the Lightning Lane entrance. Other guests will go into another line to wait.

The Lightning Lane bypasses a ‘museum’ that showcases a little more of the Guardians and their planet. We used the Lightning Lane, so didn’t see it; pictures and video I’ve seen since look pretty cool.
There were no stairs until we were leaving the attraction; at that point, there were flights of stairs which were next to large elevators. I have read there are 2 boarding areas; I don’t know if the other one is accessible, but guests could easily be sent to the same boarding area my family used.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Has anyone with a DAS pass, and scooter, been able to do Guardians yet?  Wondering if there is any thing different about the entrance and queue with DAS...  is there a separate entrance for ECVs and wheelchairs?


This Post about my Guardians of the Galaxy Experience may be helpful

This post about Virtual Queue and Cosmic Rewind with DAS Might also be helpful


----------



## leiaorgana

It logged me out of the chat. How do i get back in?


----------



## SueM in MN

leiaorgana said:


> It logged me out of the chat. How do i get back in?


That’s normal. It times out about every 30 minutes or so.
You should be able to get it back up by tapping the ‘back’ button on your browser. That may take you back to the page where you agreed to the Terms and Conditions; if it does, tap again to accept.
That usually brings up the chat window again, but it may be blank. If it is, look for the x close button on the top right of the chat window. Tap that and the active chat window should come back up in exactly the place you left it. If you aren’t sure it’s active, you can type something in. When you hit Return, you should see it in the message window with ‘sent’


----------



## leiaorgana

Thank you @SueM in MN ! I panicked there for a second because it wouldn't go back to the right page and I thought I wouldn't be able to get back in to the selection chat.

My experience today was as follows: Accepted the terms and conditions and then tapped into the video chat at 12:02pm because I was having some laptop issues today. I got the message asking for details at 12:04pm and was then video chatting with a cast member by 12:07pm. When booking preselected DAS attractions they wouldn't let me book the length of my stay because I'm not staying onsite and told me that they could only do the 5 days currently in my window and that I'd either have to do it everyday or wait until my full stay was in the 30 day window but there likely wouldn't be much availability left if I did that, which I found odd because everyone on here seems to be booking for their length of stay in that one chat but maybe that's another onsite only perk.

Availability was already slim pickings for my days and all of my times are early afternoon times when I wanted mornings but I'm just happy to get something as it will be a great help for me. I was also using Chrome and VPN with no issues since I'm from the UK and the CM I did the selections with gave me a link to chat with them everyday without having to go through the video chat again but I'm not really sure how that works so tomorrow could be interesting. I was finished by around 12:50pm after they asked me to check everything was correct on My Plans.


----------



## Leigh L

leiaorgana said:


> Thank you @SueM in MN ! I panicked there for a second because it wouldn't go back to the right page and I thought I wouldn't be able to get back in to the selection chat.
> 
> My experience today was as follows: Accepted the terms and conditions and then tapped into the video chat at 12:02pm because I was having some laptop issues today. I got the message asking for details at 12:04pm and was then video chatting with a cast member by 12:07pm. When booking preselected DAS attractions they wouldn't let me book the length of my stay because I'm not staying onsite and told me that they could only do the 5 days currently in my window and that I'd either have to do it everyday or wait until my full stay was in the 30 day window but there likely wouldn't be much availability left if I did that, which I found odd because everyone on here seems to be booking for their length of stay in that one chat but maybe that's another onsite only perk.
> 
> Availability was already slim pickings for my days and all of my times are early afternoon times when I wanted mornings but I'm just happy to get something as it will be a great help for me. I was also using Chrome and VPN with no issues since I'm from the UK and the CM I did the selections with gave me a link to chat with them everyday without having to go through the video chat again but I'm not really sure how that works so tomorrow could be interesting. I was finished by around 12:50pm after they asked me to check everything was correct on My Plans.


Last week my DD did her interview and selections.  It had taken DD 3+ hours to get into the chat (on the second day trying) but once the CM came on, the interview and wait for the preselections went smoothly.

The CM was originally only going to book for the days within the 30-day window. However, when those were done, my DD inquired about booking preselected DAS attractions for our length of stay and the CM did accommodate.

The CM said the form she sent in the chat only allowed for three days, which didn't make sense at the time. In hindsight, what I think she meant was the selection form probably automates for the length of stay, and for us, 3 days were within the 30-day window and 2 days outside. To get the additional 2 days, she sent another form.


----------



## leiaorgana

Leigh L said:


> Last week my DD did her interview and selections.  It had taken DD 3+ hours to get into the chat (on the second day trying) but once the CM came on, the interview and wait for the preselections went smoothly.
> 
> The CM was originally only going to book for the days within the 30-day window. However, when those were done, my DD inquired about booking preselected DAS attractions for our length of stay and the CM did accommodate.
> 
> The CM said the form she sent in the chat only allowed for three days, which didn't make sense at the time. In hindsight, what I think she meant was the selection form probably automates for the length of stay, and for us, 3 days were within the 30-day window and 2 days outside. To get the additional 2 days, she sent another form.


I’ll be there between 19th June - 10th July but only visiting Disney from the 26th June onwards.

The CM I spoke to outright said before even starting my selection process that they couldn’t book past the 30th June today and when I told them that other people had been able to book the length of their stay she just said that she couldn’t see a Disney resort stay linked to my account (we’re owners at Sheraton Vistana Villages) and couldn’t do it. I had to fill in 2 forms to get those days but I’m going to ask about it again tomorrow and see what that CM says.


----------



## DFelt1

My experience from May 30 (Memorial Day) -

I was planning to register the following weekend to be fully within 30 days, but I realized that Memorial Day is exactly 30 days and son doesn't have school. (Note that we were on a PC using Chrome, not in incognito.)

We are on exactly at 7AM, and at 7:02 we had a chat going. When the video started, the cast member asked her questions, but as we were replying, I realized she had frozen. Some back and forth in the chat, she acknowledged problems, but wasn't clear if it was her end or ours. To troubleshoot, she asked us to open chat through the app, even though we couldn't video. Then after that, back to the PC. She dropped our chat and said that tech support would route us right back to her. We did get routed back, but the video portion still wouldn't work.

It was now 7:45 and she explained that the only solution was to end the chat and rejoin the queue. She suggested we clear cache and cookies prior, which we did. (Since the video did initially work and she was the one frozen, I do believe the issue was on their end). CM was helpful, but the situation was a bit frustrating. I'd say I'm surprised that there's no code to bypass the queue for true tech support issues, but then again, Disney IT...

Back at the start of the queue, I'm sure I was driving my wife crazy with my doom and gloom about having to wait all day long. Around 8:35, we were picked up by another CM, video went perfectly, picture was taken and we were off to planning. Planning was also fairly quick, the times weren't perfect, but I only asked for one change where I had asked for evening on our arrival day and the planner gave us 9AM times.

Done at 8:55AM.

TL;DR - Joined exactly at 7AM, would have been a very quick morning except for tech support issues. Back in queue, done before 9AM anyway.


----------



## lanejudy

Here's a link to an nice article written about the process of obtaining DAS recently:
Using the New Disability Access System


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Quick question for you.... If we book the 2 advanced rides before the trip, are we not permitted to book additional rides inside the park until we use those first 2 advanced bookings? If we can't book the advanced rides until the afternoon, does that mean we can't book anything all morning?


----------



## SueM in MN

CJK said:


> Hi all! Quick question for you.... If we book the 2 advanced rides before the trip, are we not permitted to book additional rides inside the park until we use those first 2 advanced bookings? If we can't book the advanced rides until the afternoon, does that mean we can't book anything all morning?


DAS Advance Selections are totally separate from the DAS Return Times that are obtained on the day of your park visit.

You don’t need to use either of the DAS Advance Selections before making or using DAS Return Times. In fact, you don’t even need to use them at all if they don’t work out on the day of your visit.
Post 1 of this thread has more details -


----------



## leiaorgana

leiaorgana said:


> Thank you @SueM in MN ! I panicked there for a second because it wouldn't go back to the right page and I thought I wouldn't be able to get back in to the selection chat.
> 
> My experience today was as follows: Accepted the terms and conditions and then tapped into the video chat at 12:02pm because I was having some laptop issues today. I got the message asking for details at 12:04pm and was then video chatting with a cast member by 12:07pm. When booking preselected DAS attractions they wouldn't let me book the length of my stay because I'm not staying onsite and told me that they could only do the 5 days currently in my window and that I'd either have to do it everyday or wait until my full stay was in the 30 day window but there likely wouldn't be much availability left if I did that, which I found odd because everyone on here seems to be booking for their length of stay in that one chat but maybe that's another onsite only perk.
> 
> Availability was already slim pickings for my days and all of my times are early afternoon times when I wanted mornings but I'm just happy to get something as it will be a great help for me. I was also using Chrome and VPN with no issues since I'm from the UK and the CM I did the selections with gave me a link to chat with them everyday without having to go through the video chat again but I'm not really sure how that works so tomorrow could be interesting. I was finished by around 12:50pm after they asked me to check everything was correct on My Plans.


Just a little update on how the rest of my preselections went today:

The CM I spoke to today was so incredibly  helpful. He let me book the rest of my trip today all of the way up to our last park day on the 9th July completely unprompted by me and instead of doing the preselect form, he just looked at my account and saw what parks I was going on what days and pasted all of the available times for every ride into the chat and let me select what I wanted from there. Still took about 50mins to do because I’m not sure if he was talking to someone else at the same time as me but I really appreciated how helpful the CM I had today was.


----------



## SueM in MN

BoardWalkBelle said:


> Just did the video chat to sign up for DAS.
> It was easy. Waited about 30 mins after signing into the chat for a CM to appear.
> Texted for a bit, then went to video chat( which i hate ) lol
> But it was easy. I explained why DAS would be useful.  You can give your diagnosis to the cm if it helps. It helped me because i was having trouble going into the detail they wanted. Once i said my diagnosis, i was good and was accepted.
> She also signed me up for" 2 bonus " das attractions for my Epcot day.  I actually have 2 epcot days, and she gave me 2 passes for both days.


Copied and moved from a closed thread to try to keep all info together


----------



## Willow1213

Just posting my experience from over the weekend. I logged in about 1:30pm on Sunday afternoon to re-register my son for DAS for our upcoming trip starting on 6/24. To my pure shock, I was connected to a cast member within 2 minutes. We had a few technical issues getting the video chat to work on my home WiFi, but it worked fine on my phone. When I logged in to the page on my iPhone, the same chat and rep were waiting for me. 

Total time from logging in to completing 8 days of advanced selections was just at an hour, and that included about 10 minutes of wait time between the DAS Registration chat and Planning chat. I was pleasantly surprised versus my previous experience in November that had me waiting 6+ hours to complete.


----------



## HeiHei2018

Not sure if anyone on here can answer this question, but a lot faster to ask here than to try to get through to Disney. I have physical limitations on standing but prefer not to rent a wheelchair since I can walk (albeit slowly). Would anyone know if I would be eligible for DAS? I don’t want to wait forever on chat for them to say I should just rent a wheelchair.


----------



## bambialways4ever

HeiHei2018 said:


> Not sure if anyone on here can answer this question, but a lot faster to ask here than to try to get through to Disney. I have physical limitations on standing but prefer not to rent a wheelchair since I can walk (albeit slowly). Would anyone know if I would be eligible for DAS? I don’t want to wait forever on chat for them to say I should just rent a wheelchair.


No. Disney has no legal obligation under ADA to give you your _preferred_ accommodation. Only to offer you one compliant with ADA regulations. 

Disney has deemed the ADA accomodation for someone with your described physical limitations is to rent or bring a wheelchair/stroller (for kids) that the person may use through the entire length of the line. They are free to sit or stand as often as they need, and even push the wheelchair rather than sitting it in if they desire.


----------



## HeiHei2018

bambialways4ever said:


> No. Disney has no legal obligation under ADA to give you your _preferred_ accommodation. Only to offer you one compliant with ADA regulations.
> 
> Disney has deemed the ADA accomodation for someone with your described physical limitations is to rent or bring a wheelchair/stroller (for kids) that the person may use through the entire length of the line. They are free to sit or stand as often as they need, and even push the wheelchair rather than sitting it in if they desire.


Thanks so much for the quick reply! I will try to wrap my head around using a wheelchair.


----------



## lanejudy

HeiHei2018 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply! I will try to wrap my head around using a wheelchair.


Would a rollator (walker with a seat) work for you?  Push it while walking, and a place to sit instead of standing.


----------



## Fitzwoman27

HeiHei2018 said:


> Not sure if anyone on here can answer this question, but a lot faster to ask here than to try to get through to Disney. I have physical limitations on standing but prefer not to rent a wheelchair since I can walk (albeit slowly). Would anyone know if I would be eligible for DAS? I don’t want to wait forever on chat for them to say I should just rent a wheelchair.


I had a knee replacement and have a degenerative back ; so walking can be a real problem. I prefer to walk to. Last time I had to be pushed in wheelchair but I want to try walking too this time, since I lost 60 pounds. They gave me a DAS. Get a note from doctor or show handicap parking placard


----------



## CJK

My friends will be registering for DAS 30 days before their trip. Their group consists of 7 people. There's a family of 5 (mom, dad, 3 kids). One of the kids is only 2, so no park tickets. They are travelling with the grandparents. I know that DAS is supposed to be only for 6 people, but do you think they would make an exception? Prior to the new DAS system, I know they did make an exception, but wondered if that changed. TIA!


----------



## lanejudy

CJK said:


> My friends will be registering for DAS 30 days before their trip. Their group consists of 7 people. There's a family of 5 (mom, dad, 3 kids). One of the kids is only 2, so no park tickets. They are travelling with the grandparents. I know that DAS is supposed to be only for 6 people, but do you think they would make an exception? Prior to the new DAS system, I know they did make an exception, but wondered if that changed. TIA!


Since the 2-yr-old doesn't have a ticket, only the 6 ticketed guests will count.  The little one can ride with the rest of the party as long as they are tall enough for any height requirements.


----------



## CJK

What a relief! Thank you!!


----------



## lanejudy

Fitzwoman27 said:


> Get a note from doctor or show handicap parking placard


Sorry, but this is bad advice and could lead to someone expecting an accommodation they don't receive.  Documentation is not required and most times the CMs won't even glance at it.  Only a Guest Relations CM can say yes or no whether someone will receive DAS.  I recommend requesting one -- in advance is helpful but not required -- and having a back-up plan (wheelchair or rollator, etc.) just in case the request is denied.  Documentation from a doctor or an HA parking placard will not help.


----------



## bambialways4ever

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I had a knee replacement and have a degenerative back ; so walking can be a real problem. I prefer to walk to. Last time I had to be pushed in wheelchair but I want to try walking too this time, since I lost 60 pounds. They gave me a DAS. Get a note from doctor or show handicap parking placard


When was this? Because I haven't heard of anyone experiencing this since things changed in October. Also, Disney will not look at doctors notes so the CM you got did a bad job that day and broke policy.


----------



## jlundeen

Minnie Vans will be returning 6/29.  Accessible MVs will be able to be booked through the Lyft App, and it says they can accommodate wheelchairs, but I wonder if they can accommodate a scooter?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534188438429356033


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Minnie Vans will be returning 6/29.  Accessible MVs be be able to be booked through the Lyft App, and it says they can accommodate wheelchairs, but I wonder if they can accommodate a scooter?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534188438429356033


Assuming they are the same or similar to what they had before, they would be both wheelchair and ECV accessible. They had ramps or lifts that came out the back (depending on the size of vehicle)


----------



## gap2368

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I had a knee replacement and have a degenerative back ; so walking can be a real problem. I prefer to walk to. Last time I had to be pushed in wheelchair but I want to try walking too this time, since I lost 60 pounds. They gave me a DAS. Get a note from doctor or show handicap parking placard


They will not look at dr notes


----------



## Chuckdlc

I've been using das since roughly 2014.  Without going into detail, while not all, many of the symptoms of my disease have phyiscal manifestations.

This is my first trip in about 3 years.  Previously, disney set up das for me ahead of my visits (as opposed to at the parks upon arrival).  Do we think the process is streamed at all if a guests have had DAS previously or does that not matter at all?   Asked differently am I going to have to re-convince disney that I can't do what they already agreed I couldn't do for years (wait in the standard line)?'

Just to clarify - I don't have any objection to explaining my situation and illness to the CM.   My point is that my health hasn't improved magically.  It's actually worse than it was originally.


----------



## SueM in MN

Chuckdlc said:


> I've been using das since roughly 2014.  Without going into detail, while not all, many of the symptoms of my disease have phyiscal manifestations.
> 
> This is my first trip in about 3 years.  Previously, disney set up das for me ahead of my visits (as opposed to at the parks upon arrival).  Do we think the process is streamed at all if a guests have had DAS previously or does that not matter at all?   Asked differently am I going to have to re-convince disney that I can't do what they already agreed I couldn't do for years (wait in the standard line)?'
> 
> Just to clarify - I don't have any objection to explaining my situation and illness to the CM.   My point is that my health hasn't improved magically.  It's actually worse than it was originally.


You got a lot of pixie dust if WDW set up DAS for you in advance of your visit. Officially, DAS was only arranged at the theme parks and could not be arranged ahead of time prior to October 19, 2021 when video chat registration went live.

My youngest daughter is permanently disabled with multiple conditions that will not improve. She is our DAS user and has used it from when it first came out in 2013 and also used the previous GAC (Guest Assistance Card) for many years before it was discontinued when DAS began.
We have made 4 trips to WDW since it reopened after the COVID shutdown. We registered for DAS at a park for the first 2 trips. We did the video chat for our trip in February 2022 and again in April 2022.

During all the times, we were asked a variation of the same question - “What concerns do you have with waiting in lines?”

They don’t want diagnosis, specifics or a lot of details about illness or conditions. What they want to know is what about your situation impacts your ability to wait in line/prevents you from waiting in line. 
Registration for DAS is valid for 60 days; expect to be asked the same/similar question each time you re-register.


----------



## Randel_Raines

Sorry for the question about DAS, we have never had to use it before and trying to get my head round it. The window for requesting it has to be within 30 days of travel, or can it be setup in advance. We are arriving in Orlando from the UK on the 15 August. I believe I will have to use a VPN as well to set this up.  (trudged through the 47 pages but the more I read the more I am lost) Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

Randel_Raines said:


> The window for requesting it has to be within 30 days of travel, or can it be setup in advance.


The advanced registration by video chat can be done up to 30 days prior to your first park day, but no less than 2 days before.  If that timing doesn’t work well for you, you can always request a DAS when you go to the park like before.


----------



## SueM in MN

Randel_Raines said:


> Sorry for the question about DAS, we have never had to use it before and trying to get my head round it. The window for requesting it has to be within 30 days of travel, or can it be setup in advance. We are arriving in Orlando from the UK on the 15 August. I believe I will have to use a VPN as well to set this up.  (*trudged through the 47 pages but the more I read the more I am lost)* Thanks


The important information is summarized in the first post in this thread - so, if you feel lost, just read that post.
It may still work using a VPN - we have one mostly for travel, but it keeps turning itself on even when we are home and the wifi is safe. It was on the 2 times I registered for my daughter.


----------



## leiaorgana

Randel_Raines said:


> Sorry for the question about DAS, we have never had to use it before and trying to get my head round it. The window for requesting it has to be within 30 days of travel, or can it be setup in advance. We are arriving in Orlando from the UK on the 15 August. I believe I will have to use a VPN as well to set this up.  (trudged through the 47 pages but the more I read the more I am lost) Thanks


Yes, with being from the U.K. you’ll defo have to use a VPN to get through to the right page because without it, it’ll just keep looping you back to the U.K. site and you can’t do it from there. From my own experience last week, I would suggest clicking the join chat button as close to 12:00pm U.K. time as you can to reduce the length of time waiting. If you have anymore questions about it then feel free to reach out.

There’s some more recent U.K. based experiences on doing it over here on the U.K. board that might help you out as well:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/anyone-managed-to-book-a-das-using-the-chat-facility.3869066/


----------



## preemiemama

Just wanted to come by and update some things we’ve encountered this week. When I’ve gone Into the app to reserve a time, I am having to go into my tip board in MDE, look up the ride I want, and then make the return time for DAS. The icon won’t pop up on my menu when we’re in the parks. (Back at the room, I can see it, go figure!). 

I was also told we can’t make a parkhopper DAS return time through guest services. We have to do it after we scan into the 2nd park. 

Some CMs have been wonderful, others not so much. Really appreciate the ones who are- and trying to be sure I get cast compliments in for them!


----------



## keishashadow

preemiemama said:


> I was also told we can’t make a parkhopper DAS return time through guest services. We have to do it after we scan into the 2nd park.


I thot that’s the way it was from the get-go.  

it’s nice that you can set one up for a return when taking a break from the park.  although it would also be nice to pick the next park, I understand the reasoning behind not permitting it.


----------



## Chuckdlc

I'm on the verge of giving up for the evening and trying early tomorrow morning.

Logged in at 8:04 pm.   Still nothing as of 8:42 pm.

At 9:56 I got through to the absolute nicest CM.   She went over the 10:00 pm time and was thorough and polite.   She tried to transfer me to the other part but it didn't work I believe because it was after 10.


----------



## fairy8i8

I have 3 sons with special needs, ages 5, 7, 11. It is very much a dance at home to keep all 3 going during the day. Do I pre-register all 3? Because we have 3 and one sometimes needs a break, either my husband or I will sit out with one while the others go on the ride. This isn't a problem at Universal Florida or Legoland California (in Legoland, guest services just has 1 chosen child on the pass for the day, because they only issue 1 pass for the group, however, they let anyone in the party ride and don't insist that the child on the pass be present).

 I have been to Universal Studios Florida with my children 4 years ago (youngest was a baby), and while I registered them and had a stroller as a wheelchair to help my 2 older ones in case they needed a place to sit and pull the canopy down while in line, we had the Unlimited Express Passes from staying on property for a mid-November trip, and we only waited 2-3 minutes for each ride. It was the perfect amount of sensory for my kids. Walk, wait 2-3 minutes, ride, and have a break and walk again. We also took afternoon naps and breaks for snacks and meals and got them to bed at their regular bedtimes. 

This year we have season passes to Legoland, CA and have been 3 times so far. With our youngest now in the mix, their pass has worked well, and we have only been during less busy times. I accidentally went through the regular line without a stroller as wheelchair for our last ride of the day the first time we went. Only 20 minutes, but it was enough for my youngest to have a total meltdown and scare another child in line. That park usually has us enter through ride exits, so my children don't usually have to interact with others too much.

I know Lightning Lanes aren't usually that long, but my kids haven't had to regularly wait for 10 minutes in a line with a bunch of other people before. Honestly, I haven't taken them to Disney because I am worried about how they will do there. However, my in-laws want to bring my brother-in-law's family and our family to Disneyland together. So sweet of them, but I am nervous about how it will go. 

Anyone have experience with sensory processing issues and people/stranger issues with multiple children in the parks and managing their needs while helping everyone in the family have fun? (We are a family of 6). Also, I am not sure what to do about us using DAS. There will be 14 of us total, so while just our family of 6 would be fine, I would *like* to be able to do rides with my husband's family. I don't know if that would be possible.

Words of wisdom and experience appreciated! 

Ideally, I would assume that the 3 of them could be together with us in a group, but all of us just have 1 return time. If 1 can't ride, then the rest of the group can go, and I can cancel for the child and adult sitting out and then move to the next ride. Does the new DAS Genie allow this?


----------



## Chuckdlc

@fairy8i8 I believe the answer is yes you definitely should register all three. Whoever is using the DAS is going to have to scan first and then everyone else in the party will scan afterwards. If one of your children needs a break and it was their Das reservation, you would need them to scan in order for everyone else to go in.  With that in mind it seems like the safest thing to do would be to register all of the children.   Maybe someone sees it differently but that’s the immediate thought I had.


----------



## fairy8i8

@Chuckdlc Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

fairy8i8 said:


> Ideally, I would assume that the 3 of them could be together with us in a group, but all of us just have 1 return time.


Yes, you'll need to get DAS for each of the children - for the reasons stated above, if 1 needs to sit out or take a break then the rest of the party would not be allowed to ride.  With 3 DAS, each child has his/her own return time but if you request them at the same time you should all have the same return time (and DAS doesn't "end" it's good until used), with the rest of your party named on one of the kids' DAS.  That's important to watch because you say you have a party of 6, so if one of the DAS kids needs to sit out, anyone who received a return time on that child's DAS will not be allowed to ride.  So you will have to try and judge which child is least likely to need a break.  

As for the rest of the extended family - they could be named on the DAS as well, but only a max of 5 (plus DAS holder) on each; therefore again, if someone needs to sit out at the last minute that will knock out anyone who has a return time on that child's DAS.

Be aware that at least at WDW, LL waits have been reported up to 30 or even 40 minutes lately.  While that is the extreme, it isn't uncommon for LL to be 15-20 minutes.  I haven't watched what's going on at DLR to know if it's similar or different.


----------



## wdhinn89

I have 2 children eligible for DAS, If I recall correctly, it was several years ago, both of my kids got one but my husband and I were not allowed to be on each of their DAS's as a guest so my husband was added to 1 child and I was added to the other.


----------



## SueM in MN

wdhinn89 said:


> I have 2 children eligible for DAS, If I recall correctly, it was several years ago, both of my kids got one but my husband and I were not allowed to be on each of their DAS's as a guest so my husband was added to 1 child and I was added to the other.


That was the case at one point, but has not worked like that for several years.
A short time after they switched from being a paper pass to digital, they allowed the additional guests to be listed on each DAS in the group. The guest(s) registered for DAS can’t be linked to another guest registered to DAS, but others can be.

Each guest registered or linked to DAS can only have one active DAS Return Time; if mom is on child 1’s DAS Return Time, she can’t be included in a DAS Return Time  for child 2. Since it’s digital, the guests who are already on an active DAS Return Time are electronically  unavailable to add to another.

The WDW website is clear that the person registered to DAS must on the attraction; having the DAS user scan in and the leave the line would be considered abuse.


----------



## preemiemama

lanejudy said:


> Yes, you'll need to get DAS for each of the children - for the reasons stated above, if 1 needs to sit out or take a break then the rest of the party would not be allowed to ride.  With 3 DAS, each child has his/her own return time but if you request them at the same time you should all have the same return time (and DAS doesn't "end" it's good until used), with the rest of your party named on one of the kids' DAS.  That's important to watch because you say you have a party of 6, so if one of the DAS kids needs to sit out, anyone who received a return time on that child's DAS will not be allowed to ride.  So you will have to try and judge which child is least likely to need a break.
> 
> As for the rest of the extended family - they could be named on the DAS as well, but only a max of 5 (plus DAS holder) on each; therefore again, if someone needs to sit out at the last minute that will knock out anyone who has a return time on that child's DAS.
> 
> Be aware that at least at WDW, LL waits have been reported up to 30 or even 40 minutes lately.  While that is the extreme, it isn't uncommon for LL to be 15-20 minutes.  I haven't watched what's going on at DLR to know if it's similar or different.


Here now at WDW. It’s at least 15 minutes per ride, and can be 30-40. 
Depending on the ride and how many people return at a specific time. ROTR is at least 20, and the other night for us it was 40. TSMM was 20 minutes for us just now. I can only report on WDW, but it’s a valid warning that it could be longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## wdhinn89

SueM in MN said:


> That was the case at one point, but has not worked like that for several years.
> A short time after they switched from being a paper pass to digital, they allowed the additional guests to be listed on each DAS in the group. The guest(s) registered for DAS can’t be linked to another guest registered to DAS, but others can be.
> 
> Each guest registered or linked to DAS can only have one active DAS Return Time; if mom is on child 1’s DAS Return Time, she can’t be included in a DAS Return Time  for child 2. Since it’s digital, the guests who are already on an active DAS Return Time are electronically  unavailable to add to another.
> 
> The WDW website is clear that the person registered to DAS must on the attraction; having the DAS user scan in and the leave the line would be considered abuse.


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Chuckdlc

fairy8i8 said:


> @Chuckdlc Thanks!


Welcome!  We're all here trying to help each other because Disney is always trying to make things more complicated than they need to be.


----------



## lanejudy

Chuckdlc said:


> Disney is always trying to make things more complicated than they need to be.


Well... I understand where you are coming from but I'm not sure I agree with that statement.  Yes, it may be more complicated to obtain DAS today than it was to request a Guest Assistance Pass 20+ years ago.  However I don't exactly blame Disney as much as I blame society in general.  As disabilities become more widely accepted in the general population, unfortunately unscrupulous abuse of any assistance program also increases.  We all, each of us, tend to look at things from our own perspective -- what I need, what I want and what works easiest for me and my family, etc.  "It would just be easier if..."  Disney has to look at the program as a whole and figure out how to make it work for all those various individuals who need it, and their parties, without allowing it to become ripe for abuse.  The DAS accommodation is designed for and based on _one individual's_ needs, therefore if more than one individual in a party qualifies for DAS each should request it; the only exception I recommend is if there is absolutely no chance of the group splitting up.


----------



## Chuckdlc

lanejudy said:


> Well... I understand where you are coming from but I'm not sure I agree with that statement.  Yes, it may be more complicated to obtain DAS today than it was to request a Guest Assistance Pass 20+ years ago.  However I don't exactly blame Disney as much as I blame society in general.  As disabilities become more widely accepted in the general population, unfortunately unscrupulous abuse of any assistance program also increases.  We all, each of us, tend to look at things from our own perspective -- what I need, what I want and what works easiest for me and my family, etc.  "It would just be easier if..."  Disney has to look at the program as a whole and figure out how to make it work for all those various individuals who need it, and their parties, without allowing it to become ripe for abuse.  The DAS accommodation is designed for and based on _one individual's_ needs, therefore if more than one individual in a party qualifies for DAS each should request it; the only exception I recommend is if there is absolutely no chance of the group splitting up.


First my comment was not intended to be solely connected to das when it comes to disney making things more complicated than need be.   

Having said that, with regard to the abuse of das I couldn't agree more.  It is also incredibly challenging because nothing is one size fits all.  I'll illustrate that.  For me, standing still in that direct sunlight can cause me to have issues (They are related to my central nervous system and I'll leave it at that).  I don't know if anyone else here will relate to this but I have to repeatedly bang my feet together when sitting down to stop what is a building nerve pain sensation.  Things like heat and cold (especially cold) can really exacerbate my problems.  That said, even with a 20ish minute lightning lane wait - that is incredibly, incredibly helpful to me.  It gets me out of the sun and keeps me moving frequently enough that I'm pretty good.  I still have to have prescription patches on my feet and take things for nerve pain but it makes it very manageable.   That being said, it isn't as helpful to some others where that 20ish minute lightning lane wait doesn't limit their problems.

Many of us or our loved ones have gone through or are going through some real sh*t that has changed us/them physically, mentally and emotionally.  To read those stories about how others abuse this is infuriating.


----------



## Nevada Jen

I think we are going to need DAS with my son. I am not sure I am understanding the pre-register timeline. Is the earliest I can register and be able to get advance selections for our whole trip 30 days from the last park day? I always struggle with counting days. The fist day is July 31 and the last day is August 3. What date is the earliest I can register him. I will only  have a short window when he will not be at camp.


----------



## lanejudy

Nevada Jen said:


> I think we are going to need DAS with my son. I am not sure I am understanding the pre-register timeline. Is the earliest I can register and be able to get advance selections for our whole trip 30 days from the last park day? I always struggle with counting days. The fist day is July 31 and the last day is August 3. What date is the earliest I can register him. I will only  have a short window when he will not be at camp.


Officially, WDW states "Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat."  So... people have varying reports.  Some are successful at 30 days from their first park day; some need to reconnect with the chat to finish booking Advanced Selections for dates that are more than 30 days out.  

To answer your specific date questions:
30 days prior to July 31st is 7/1
30 days prior to Aug. 3rd is 7/4

So your window to pre-register is between 7/1 - 7/29 (30 days up until 2 days prior to arrival).  If you try on the earlier end, you run the risk of needing to reconnect via chat (without your son) to finish the Advanced Selections.  If you wait longer you should be able to book Advanced Selections for all dates but may not have your first choice of times/attractions.


----------



## Nevada Jen

lanejudy said:


> Officially, WDW states "Please note that all park visits must be within 30 to 2 days of the live chat."  So... people have varying reports.  Some are successful at 30 days from their first park day; some need to reconnect with the chat to finish booking Advanced Selections for dates that are more than 30 days out.
> 
> To answer your specific date questions:
> 30 days prior to July 31st is 7/1
> 30 days prior to Aug. 3rd is 7/4
> 
> So your window to pre-register is between 7/1 - 7/29 (30 days up until 2 days prior to arrival).  If you try on the earlier end, you run the risk of needing to reconnect via chat (without your son) to finish the Advanced Selections.  If you wait longer you should be able to book Advanced Selections for all dates but may not have your first choice of times/attractions.


Ahhh.  Thank you! Also helpful to know I only need to have him there to qualify, not to finish the advanced selections. I have a short workable window with him present and within the timeframes.


----------



## gap2368

Nevada Jen said:


> Ahhh.  Thank you! Also helpful to know I only need to have him there to qualify, not to finish the advanced selections. I have a short workable window with him present and within the timeframes.


Yes he does not need to be there for the advance selection


----------



## SoShiny

Registration experience - I woke up late (right at 6am CST), so didn't get logged in to MDE until 7:20 EST. There was a 0 minute wait to be connected by chat, and then a 0 minute wait to do the video interview. The same cast member then immediately helped me set up my advanced reservations. Other than a glitch with my computer allowing the video call, it was flawless and painless. I am so impressed with Disney right now.


----------



## DisneyOma

I waited too long to register online (because I was anxious about doing it, LOL!) so when I got through today and got the DAS the advance selections were not ideal. For us, it's fine - we think of them as a special bonus gift that Disney is giving us. They don't have to do 2 advance DAS. But if you think you have to have them for your trip, register for DAS as soon as you can.


----------



## sticker231

Quick question because I can't remember from our last trip and I'm about to make my advanced selections.  Can we maintain three selections through out the day, selection made once we enter the park and advanced selections? Just trying to plan my selections to avoid issues.


----------



## SirDuff

sticker231 said:


> Quick question because I can't remember from our last trip and I'm about to make my advanced selections.  Can we maintain three selections through out the day, selection made once we enter the park and advanced selections? Just trying to plan my selections to avoid issues.



Yes.  The advanced selections are completely separate from the day of selections.


----------



## sticker231

SirDuff said:


> Yes.  The advanced selections are completely separate from the day of selections.


So we can maintain three throughout the day?


----------



## SirDuff

sticker231 said:


> So we can maintain three throughout the day?



The advanced selection expire, so once the first one is up, you'd only be maintaining a maximum of two return times.  Once the second advanced selection expires, you'd only have the one day off return time.  

Only if both of your advance selections were at the end of day, would you be able to maintain three throughout the day.


----------



## jlundeen

sticker231 said:


> So we can maintain three throughout the day?


I'm not sure what you mean by maintain three throughout the day, but if you are asking if you can replace your advanced selections, using day of DAS reservations, you need to remember you can only have one day of selection at a time. You can use it anytime after the reservation time starts, but you cannot double up on them.  

So as you use your advanced selections, or they expire, they are gone.  But the day of reservations works as it always has.

Is that what you are asking?


----------



## sticker231

SirDuff said:


> The advanced selection expire, so once the first one is up, you'd only be maintaining a maximum of two return times.  Once the second advanced selection expires, you'd only have the one day off return time.
> 
> Only if both of your advance selections were at the end of day, would you be able to maintain three throughout the day.


 Thanks for the quick responses.  

I wasn't exactly clear with my question. but you answered it.  Love the help the DIS provides.


----------



## bambialways4ever

Just wanted to post the info here since I had asked about:


We re-registered for our DAS. We technically still have an active one, but it expires before our next visit, and we wanted to renew right at 30 days to get the preselects (mainly to get one for an afternoon visit to Splash to beat the heat)

Also, we are only going one day (and this is for Land, not World) but for the first time since starting the video chat, the video chat lady made our preselects for us on the spot instead of sending us to the regular chat. 

She also gave the same times for each ride, I believe it was like 10:30, 1:30, 5:30 but we stopped her at that. So not sure if it was just our day or if they have pretty rigid times for this regardless of the ride.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Just wanted to pop on and give my experience of the video registration for DAS. This is my first experience of ever having a DAS pass as I require it due to a condition that I have developed very recently. I logged onto the chat about 8:30am Florida time (I’m in the UK) and was linked with someone on chat immediately which I wasn’t expecting! I only had a couple of hours till I needed to go out so I figured I’d give it a go and if I didn’t manage to get through by the time I needed to go out I’d just try another time! We don’t go till 4 august so only just within the 30 day window so plenty of future opportunities 

So imagine my surprise when the lovely Earl responded immediately, asked me to read and agree to the terms and then invited me to the video chat. The video chat lasted about 30 seconds - my reason for needing DAS is quite personal and women related so I’m not sure if I made poor Earl feel uncomfortable or that is normally as quick as it is but anyway I was so amazed at how quick it all was! He then transferred me back to chat for somebody else to make my advance selections.

As I said my first day in the parks is 4 august and we are staying until 27 august so a long trip and I was able to make advance reservations up to and including 19 august so about 42 days out!! The cast member told me I would need to join another chat in a few days to finish off my last 7/8 days!! It did take about 1 hour of chat to get through the advance selections for those couple of weeks though. I also wasn’t able to get an advanced selection for Festival of the Lion King for some reason

So amazed at how easy it was and how many days I was able to book as was only expecting to be able to do the first few so thought I would share my experience in case it helped others!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Can we start using the DAS (my daughter has pre-done it via chat) during early entry? So if a park opens at 9:00am and you get in at 8:30am early entry as a resort guest, can you start to use it at 8:30am or do you have to wait until 9:00am? I realize that if you do early entry things won't have much wait anyway, but I am wondering if we can book a DAS at this time. TIA


----------



## gap2368

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Can we start using the DAS (my daughter has pre-done it via chat) during early entry? So if a park opens at 9:00am and you get in at 8:30am early entry as a resort guest, can you start to use it at 8:30am or do you have to wait until 9:00am? I realize that if you do early entry things won't have much wait anyway, but I am wondering if we can book a DAS at this time. TIA


I was able to do it for 7DMT


----------



## brockash

Question...I understand the Advance. and Return time das are 2 different things.  If you pre-register and do the 2 advanced...once you have used them, can you then go on and pick a new attraction without needing to stop by Guest Services again?  

If not,  do you just tell guest services that you had already pre-registered for das, but used them and would like to book return times?  Is this something you have to do every park day and if so, how long does it usually take?


----------



## bluecruiser

Once you have preregistered and reserved your 2 advanced DAS times for each day of your trip, you don't have to use Guest Services at all during your trip.

Advance DAS is totally separate from return time DAS. You can use the My Disney Experience (MDE) app to get a return time DAS at any time, even if you haven't used your advance DAS yet. Once you use your return time DAS, you can use MDE to get another return time DAS.


----------



## gap2368

brockash said:


> Question...I understand the Advance. and Return time das are 2 different things.  If you pre-register and do the 2 advanced...once you have used them, can you then go on and pick a new attraction without needing to stop by Guest Services again?
> 
> If not,  do you just tell guest services that you had already pre-registered for das, but used them and would like to book return times?  Is this something you have to do every park day and if so, how long does it usually take?


no you do not have to go back to gr every time you want a das ( in fact they may not give you a return time as they are busy taking care of other guest needs). you can get a return time on the app or you can go to the ride or guest experience  CM to get a DAS


----------



## lanejudy

…and you do not need to use the 2 Advanced Selections before obtaining or using an in-park DAS Return Time.


----------



## brockash

lanejudy said:


> …and you do not need to use the 2 Advanced Selections before obtaining or using an in-park DAS Return Time.





gap2368 said:


> no you do not have to go back to gr every time you want a das ( in fact they may not give you a return time as they are busy taking care of other guest needs). you can get a return time on the app or you can go to the ride or guest experience  CM to get a DAS


Thank you.


----------



## CJK

Hi everyone! I wondered if anyone knows if DAS operates during the Halloween party? I’m not only talking about for rides, but for any of the unique character meet & greets like with the Seven Dwarfs or Jack Skellington? I remember seeing lines that were incredibly long during previous years. The 4yr old boy in our group  with special needs could never wait for that kind of line. Are we out of luck, or is there some hope with DAS? Thanks so much!


----------



## gap2368

CJK said:


> Hi everyone! I wondered if anyone knows if DAS operates during the Halloween party? I’m not only talking about for rides, but for any of the unique character meet & greets like with the Seven Dwarfs or Jack Skellington? I remember seeing lines that were incredibly long during previous years. The 4yr old boy in our group  with special needs could never wait for that kind of line. Are we out of luck, or is there some hope with DAS? Thanks so much!


for the most part yes if there's more then one adult you might be able to have one wait in line whale the other stay with the child  but this would only work for some lines


----------



## lanejudy

CJK said:


> Are we out of luck, or is there some hope with DAS?


DAS may be used for attraction queues.  I would _not_ expect it to work for any character meet & greets that aren't in a permanent location (like the Mickey meet at Town Square Theater).  As PP mentions, depending on how the queue is set-up, you may be able to have 1 adult stay in line while the other waits nearby with the child.  Speak with the CM.


----------



## wdhinn89

My son applied for his DAS pass yesterday, we logged in at 11:05am and we connected with a cast member within 2 minutes. We were done completely by 11:40am.  They have definitely got much better with their wait times as time has gone on.


----------



## Leigh L

wdhinn89 said:


> My son applied for his DAS pass yesterday, we logged in at 11:05am and we connected with a cast member within 2 minutes. We were done completely by 11:40am.  They have definitely got much better with their wait times as time has gone on.


That's so great, glad it was easy for him. 
Thank you for sharing. My DD was dreading the call (2 days of trying to connect and waiting 3 hours once in the waiting room in May) and considering not even doing it when her window opens in a few weeks.


----------



## wdhinn89

Leigh L said:


> That's so great, glad it was easy for him.
> Thank you for sharing. My DD was dreading the call (2 days of trying to connect and waiting 3 hours once in the waiting room in May) and considering not even doing it when her window opens in a few weeks.


I would definitely try, figure a May call was for a June visit which is a busy time of year.  My call was for a mid August visit when crowds start to die down because schools start up then. I think September trips aren't as crowded either so I would give it a try. I do think a weekday call in is probably better than a weekend call in if you are able to do so


----------



## CJK

I can't tell you how helpful this thread has been for me these past few months. I'm the Disney 'go-to' person, and I've had multiple friends ask me for information. I've not used this new system personally yet, so this thread is a wealth of information. Thank you!

I have a friend going to Disney next month. She registered for DAS in advance. Since she is staying off Disney property, there wasn't a lot of availability at time of booking. Safari ride, for example, had no availability until 5pm. That won't work for her son with special needs. So, we will book that ride with Genie+ at 7am. 

We are relying on regular DAS while in the parks to hopefully get earlier return times. Is Flight of Passage a ride she can book with regular DAS after entering the park at 8am? Is there a rule that you must return to the ride by a certain time, or can you do the ride whenever it fits their schedule (after their return time arrives of course). She is very worried about meltdowns, and having to be some place at a particular time. Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

CJK said:


> Is Flight of Passage a ride she can book with regular DAS after entering the park at 8am? Is there a rule that you must return to the ride by a certain time, or can you do the ride whenever it fits their schedule (after their return time arrives of course).


Yes, a DAS return for FoP can be obtained once they enter the park -- pretty much any attraction with a posted standby wait.   The Advanced Selections have a 1-hour window to use it.  Some have reported it stays open longer, but expect it to disappear at some point.  However, regular DAS obtained in-park that day are open-ended meaning you can return anytime after x:xx.  




CJK said:


> Since she is staying off Disney property, there wasn't a lot of availability at time of booking.


Just to comment -- I think that is more indicative of the timing (either how close to the date) and/or how many others are using DAS at that same time rather than onsite vs offsite.  To my knowledge, onsite does not get any particular advantage with regards to DAS.  It was theorized that onsite got to book Advanced Selections at 30+ for length of stay, but that theory doesn't seem to hold water; actual experiences are inconsistent.


----------



## jlundeen

sorry...duplicate post


----------



## mrsdoubie

I’m sure this question has been answered but I haven’t found it yet. 

I’m going to WDW in September with a friend and we both have DAS. How does that work for us? Can we both make reservations for each other as long as we are in a party together or can only 1 of us handle the DAS reservations?


----------



## lanejudy

mrsdoubie said:


> I’m sure this question has been answered but I haven’t found it yet.
> 
> I’m going to WDW in September with a friend and we both have DAS. How does that work for us? Can we both make reservations for each other as long as we are in a party together or can only 1 of us handle the DAS reservations?


You will each reserve your own DAS Return Time.  Neither of you can be listed as a guest on the other's DAS.


----------



## mrsdoubie

lanejudy said:


> You will each reserve your own DAS Return Time.  Neither of you can be listed as a guest on the other's DAS.


Thank you!


----------



## jlundeen

lanejudy said:


> You will each reserve your own DAS Return Time.  *Neither of you can be listed as a guest on the other's DA*S.


I thought I read somewhere that you could list others with DAS pass, but could only have one DAS reservation at a time....  So, for example, In DEC my party will consist of 4 in total... sometimes we will all be together, but sometimes not.  So I had planned to list all four on my party so I could do day of and advanced for the whole group for when we would all be together, and the other person would list only herself and the other person she would be splitting from the group with on her party, so she could make day of reservations for the two of them.....   Did I dream this?


----------



## SirDuff

jlundeen said:


> I thought I read somewhere that you could list others with DAS pass, but could only have one DAS reservation at a time....  So, for example, In DEC my party will consist of 4 in total... sometimes we will all be together, but sometimes not.  So I had planned to list all four on my party so I could do day of and advanced for the whole group for when we would all be together, and the other person would list only herself and the other person she would be splitting from the group with on her party, so she could make day of reservations for the two of them.....   Did I dream this?



A DAS HOLDER cannot be on someone else's DAS.  Other people, as you say, can be listed on multiple DAS but can only have one return time active at a time.

So, if it is four you, including two DAS holders, you could only put two of the other three (the ones that aren't DAS holders) on yours.


----------



## jlundeen

SirDuff said:


> A DAS HOLDER cannot be on someone else's DAS.  Other people, as you say, can be listed on multiple DAS but can only have one return time active at a time.
> 
> So, if it is four you, including two DAS holders, you could only put two of the other three (the ones that aren't DAS holders) on yours.


Thanks...  I wonder where I came up with that?   Is it on the website somewhere?  Gosh, maybe I DID dream it.....


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Thanks...  I wonder where I came up with that?   Is it on the website somewhere?  Gosh, maybe I DID dream it.....


You probably misunderstood and/or just assumed when posts said guests could be linked to more than one DAS holder, that it also included the DAS holder.

You might also have read misinformation somewhere else. People on disABILITIES Board have always been clear in explaining the DAS HOLDER can only be on their own DAS. But, I just read a posting on a Facebook page that “you’re lucky you have 2 people with DAS because you’ll be able to double up” on DAS Return Times. The person who posted that had not used DAS - that’s not how it works.

As for the DAS Advance Selections, each DAS HOLDER will need to make their own when they do DAS video registration. Since the additional guests can only have one DAS Return Time, you’ll need to decide ahead of time who will be on which DAS Advance Selection.
Also, if both DAS Holders have THEIR OWN My Disney Experience (MDE) account and are planning for themselves, it’s possible only one of them will be able to make DAS Return Times for the entire group. Friends and Family will be additional profiles on the MDE, but I think can only have one person designated  to make plans for them. We’ve only dealt with DAS on one MDE account. Hopefully someone else with 2 with their own accounts can verify how it works.


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> You probably misunderstood and/or just assumed when posts said guests could be linked to more than one DAS holder, that it also included the DAS holder.
> 
> You might also have read misinformation somewhere else. People on disABILITIES Board have always been clear in explaining the DAS HOLDER can only be on their own DAS. But, I just read a posting on a Facebook page that “you’re lucky you have 2 people with DAS because you’ll be able to double up” on DAS Return Times. The person who posted that had not used DAS - that’s not how it works.
> 
> As for the DAS Advance Selections, each DAS HOLDER will need to make their own when they do DAS video registration. Since the additional guests can only have one DAS Return Time, you’ll need to decide ahead of time who will be on which DAS Advance Selection.
> Also, if both DAS Holders have THEIR OWN My Disney Experience (MDE) account and are planning for themselves, it’s possible only one of them will be able to make DAS Return Times for the entire group. Friends and Family will be additional profiles on the MDE, but I think can only have one person designated  to make plans for them. We’ve only dealt with DAS on one MDE account. Hopefully someone else with 2 with their own accounts can verify how it works.


Thanks, Sue....  I searched the website front to back and couldn't find any reference to it...  I sent an email to the Disney Disability address, but I know those can sometimes end up in a black hole, so I may not hear anything  back that clarifies their rule about multiple Das Holders on a guest list....  I believe you and the folks who have understood how it works, but it would be good for Disney to clarify it in their instructions.  I'll post any response I get from them.

Perhaps they could include something about it in this section on "how to register"...instead of only stating other guests need to be in F&F list, include verbiage stating that they cannot include another DAS Holder:


Appreciate all the input....  Thanks!

EDIT:  Just for clarification on my part... I understood that any guest can only be on 1 DAS reservation at a time.  But I was sure that I read that guests could be on multiple DAS Holder guest lists...  and in my case, it would be much easier to plan our trip if one of us (probably me) could plan for the times we would all be together and make on Day-Of or Advanced reservation for all four of us, including the other DAS Holder.  And then the days we do split up, the other DAS holder could make plans for herself and her friend, while I make plans for me and my guest.  We have two Dolphin room reservations, 2 in each room. 

Anyway, hoping for clarity and I'll work with whatever Disney does require.


----------



## Leigh L

@jlundeen  I'm not sure if this helps but this was our experience during a June 2021 trip, so pre-video registration, but would be the same when in the parks now. (I bulleted it since I was getting too wordy and confusing myself  )

DD has a DAS and she's under my MDE account.
DD friend has a DAS but has her own MDE.
All of us without a DAS (4 of the 6 in our group) were attached to both DD and DD's Friend DAS.
DD and her friend were NOT attached to each other.
My DD can't ride a lot of the headliners/thrill rides, but her friend does, so we split off for many rides.

Rides we all did together, DD and her friend had to each get their own DAS return time and we'd all ride together. For these rides, usually the 4 of us +DD went on her DAS (my account) and DD's friend did her own return time. 

If anyone went on a ride my DD can't go on, everyone riding with DD's friend could be selected for her DAS return time.

I hope this makes sense? And if I'm misunderstanding what's being asked, please excuse any confusion!


----------



## jlundeen

Leigh L said:


> @jlundeen  I'm not sure if this helps but this was our experience during a June 2021 trip, so pre-video registration, but would be the same when in the parks now. (I bulleted it since I was getting too wordy and confusing myself  )
> 
> DD has a DAS and she's under my MDE account.
> DD friend has a DAS but has her own MDE.
> All of us without a DAS (4 of the 6 in our group) were attached to both DD and DD's Friend DAS.
> DD and her friend were NOT attached to each other.
> My DD can't ride a lot of the headliners/thrill rides, but her friend does, so we split off for many rides.
> 
> Rides we all did together, DD and her friend had to each get their own DAS return time and we'd all ride together. For these rides, usually the 4 of us +DD went on her DAS (my account) and DD's friend did her own return time.
> 
> If anyone went on a ride my DD can't go on, everyone riding with DD's friend could be selected for her DAS return time.
> 
> I hope this makes sense? And if I'm misunderstanding what's being asked, please excuse any confusion!


Thanks, I appreciate you taking the time to type all of this out. That's probably the way we're going to end up doing it also, since all four of us have their own MDE accounts, and we are all friends on each other's accounts.

It does get complicated in a hurry doesn't it?


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> Thanks, Sue....  I searched the website front to back and couldn't find any reference to it...  I sent an email to the Disney Disability address, but I know those can sometimes end up in a black hole, so I may not hear anything  back that clarifies their rule about multiple Das Holders on a guest list....  I believe you and the folks who have understood how it works, but it would be good for Disney to clarify it in their instructions.  I'll post any response I get from them....,


Hi, all,  I'm replying to my own thread because I *did* get an answer to my question for the Disney Planning folks.  Short answer is "yes", multiple DAS holders can be on each other's guest lists...  not sure if this is new, but it will certainly help with our planning.  

Here's the link.  

https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...ed-das-passholders-guest-list-may-not-512095/

Thanks to all who contributed to the discussion!


----------



## gap2368

jlundeen said:


> Hi, all,  I'm replying to my own thread because I *did* get an answer to my question for the Disney Planning folks.  Short answer is "yes", multiple DAS holders can be on each other's guest lists...  not sure if this is new, but it will certainly help with our planning.
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...ed-das-passholders-guest-list-may-not-512095/
> 
> Thanks to all who contributed to the discussion!


Sorry but they are wrong you as a DAS holder csn not be put on another DAS holder

At the bottom of the page( the page before) in very small print it say these views are not intended to reflect the opinion of the Walt Disney destination.  It then goes on to say have not been review or approved by Walt Disney.   So basically they are people that go to Disney like us who got picket to answer questions for Disney


----------



## jlundeen

gap2368 said:


> Sorry but they are wrong you as a* DAS holder csn not be put on another DAS holder*


Can you point me to where that is stated?  I know sometimes one CM can say one thing and another CM says the opposite, so I would really like to get the actual rule for this...  it shouldn't be just something people seem to know.  Who is the actual Disney source?

EDITED TO ADD:  This is who I sent my question to...
disability.services@disneyparks.com

 if there is another official Disney source for info about DAS I would appreciate if someone can share...

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Leigh L

jlundeen said:


> Can you point me to where that is stated?  I know sometimes one CM can say one thing and another CM says the opposite, so I would really like to get the actual rule for this...  it shouldn't be just something people seem to know.  Who is the actual Disney source?
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  This is who I sent my question to...
> disability.services@disneyparks.com
> 
> if there is another official Disney source for info about DAS I would appreciate if someone can share...
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


That is the address I was just going to suggest asking  (not the link from the Q&A above).

In our experience,  both DAS holders could not be linked, but all other guests in the party could be on both DAS. 

When is your trip again? I'd be curious what the video chat CM says.


----------



## jlundeen

Delete - duplicate


----------



## jlundeen

Leigh L said:


> That is the address I was just going to suggest asking  (not the link from the Q&A above).
> 
> In our experience,  both DAS holders could not be linked, but all other guests in the party could be on both DAS.
> 
> When is your trip again? I'd be curious what the video chat CM says.


We are going in Dec, so my video will not be until Nov....  trying to plan high level and figure out parks, favorites, dining, all that stuff....  

I don't know why the Q&A folks replied, perhaps the Disability folks forward stuff to them, I don't know....  This shouldn't be this hard...  LOL

EDIT:  Here's a snip for the first reply I got from the Disability folks...  could be why the answer came from the Q&A folks.


----------



## gap2368

jlundeen said:


> Can you point me to where that is stated?  I know sometimes one CM can say one thing and another CM says the opposite, so I would really like to get the actual rule for this...  it shouldn't be just something people seem to know.  Who is the actual Disney source?
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  This is who I sent my question to...
> disability.services@disneyparks.com
> 
> if there is another official Disney source for info about DAS I would appreciate if someone can share...
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


not sure where it is listed just that I go to disney a lot with someone else that uses a DAS ( just went with him two month ago and going again within this weekend) and we have ever been able to be put on one and other DAS we ask almost every time ( well he dose ) and ever CM say no   it really is no big deal you just make the DAS at the same time and the return time is within a minute or two of each other

well be down in a few days and need to renew out DAS ( we go so often we do not do the advance chat) and I am sure he wills again  but like I said we have been told no and we are not the only once I have never heard of someone being put on another DAS holder that has the DAS.  now a *none* DAS holder can be put on two different DAS   any ways I would not plane on the two DAS holder being able to be on each other DAS


----------



## SirDuff

jlundeen said:


> Hi, all,  I'm replying to my own thread because I *did* get an answer to my question for the Disney Planning folks. Short answer is "yes", multiple DAS holders can be on each other's guest lists... not sure if this is new, but it will certainly help with our planning.
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...ed-das-passholders-guest-list-may-not-512095/
> 
> Thanks to all who contributed to the discussion!


That’s the old Mom’s Panel.  Sadly, their answers are not always correct (on anything, not just DAS).


----------



## jlundeen

gap2368 said:


> not sure where it is listed just that I go to disney a lot with someone else that uses a DAS ( just went with him two month ago and going again within this weekend) and we have ever been able to be put on one and other DAS we ask almost every time ( well he dose ) and ever CM say no   it really is no big deal you just make the DAS at the same time and the return time is within a minute or two of each other
> 
> well be down in a few days and need to renew out DAS ( we go so often we do not do the advance chat) and I am sure he wills again  but like I said we have been told no and we are not the only once I have never heard of someone being put on another DAS holder that has the DAS.  now a *none* DAS holder can be put on two different DAS   any ways I would not plane on the two DAS holder being able to be on each other DAS


Thanks...  It's just so confusing when you get different answers from different people...  Nothing new there I guess.   

Have a great trip and if you do, by some weird chance, get a different answer, please let me know...  I don't understand why they wouldn't allow it, since no one can be on more than one reservation at a time anyway...  scratching my head here.  (and yes, I do get fixated on some things...  LOL)


----------



## gap2368

jlundeen said:


> Thanks...  It's just so confusing when you get different answers from different people...  Nothing new there I guess.
> 
> Have a great trip and if you do, by some weird chance, get a different answer, please let me know...  I don't understand why they wouldn't allow it, since no one can be on more than one reservation at a time anyway...  scratching my head here.  (and yes, I do get fixated on some things...  LOL)


I will let you know or remind me next Tuesday what they said


----------



## gap2368

jlundeen said:


> Thanks...  It's just so confusing when you get different answers from different people...  Nothing new there I guess.
> 
> Have a great trip and if you do, by some weird chance, get a different answer, please let me know...  I don't understand why they wouldn't allow it, since no one can be on more than one reservation at a time anyway...  scratching my head here.  (and yes, I do get fixated on some things...  LOL)


I was just talking to my friend about this and he said that the CM said the system would crash if they linked twoDAS holder together  I do not remember the CM saying this but he did so.


----------



## jlundeen

Maybe if someone here will be doing the video chat soon, after they finish with their business, perhaps they could ask the cast member about this. Seems to me they always ask if there are any other questions.

I'd appreciate any info from an official source that anyone finds.


----------



## lanejudy

jlundeen said:


> Hi, all,  I'm replying to my own thread because I *did* get an answer to my question for the Disney Planning folks. Short answer is "yes", multiple DAS holders can be on each other's guest lists... not sure if this is new, but it will certainly help with our planning.
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...ed-das-passholders-guest-list-may-not-512095/
> 
> Thanks to all who contributed to the discussion!


I suggest going back to read that answer carefully.  Other than the word “yes” the poster never actually says 2 DAS-holders may be named on each others’ DAS.  Just that you may have 2 DAS in the party and the other members of your party may be listed on each.

PlanDisney is the old Mom’s Panel and unfortunately is not always correct.  I honestly don’t think you will find written documentation answering your question.  Not every aspect of policy is posted publicly.  But you might receive it from the email PP shared.  It has occurred often enough to people on these boards that I trust it as fact.

If all of you are linked as Friends & Family with shared plans, can’t any of you obtain a DAS Return Time in-park for both DAS holders and the rest of the party?  It doesn’t need to be the DAS-holder themselves, anyone in the party should be able to do it.  Or is there something unique about your party’s make-up that it wouldn’t work.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> I suggest going back to read that answer carefully.  Other than the word “yes” the poster never actually says 2 DAS-holders may be named on each others’ DAS.  Just that you may have 2 DAS in the party and the other members of your party may be listed on each.
> 
> PlanDisney is the old Mom’s Panel and unfortunately is not always correct.  I honestly don’t think you will find written documentation answering your question.  Not every aspect of policy is posted publicly.  But you might receive it from the email PP shared.  It has occurred often enough to people on these boards that I trust it as fact.
> 
> If all of you are linked as Friends & Family with shared plans, can’t any of you obtain a DAS Return Time in-park for both DAS holders and the rest of the party?  It doesn’t need to be the DAS-holder themselves, anyone in the party should be able to do it.  Or is there something unique about your party’s make-up that it wouldn’t work.


I agree with lanejudy. The answer doesn’t say 2 DAS holders can be linked to each other. 
I think the question she answered was whether 2 guests with DAS can be listed on the same My Disney Experience and whether the other Friends and Family guests can be linked to both  DAS holders. 
The answer to both of THOSE questions is Yes. 
Yes - 2 (or more) DAS holders can be listed on the same My Disney Experience 
Yes - the same Friends and Family guests can be linked to more than 1 DAS holder

And, yes to the additional question - can anyone linked to the DAS holder make a DAS Return Time. 

When making a DAS Return Time, this is how it looks. The Registered Guest is at the top and the linked guests who are eligible to add to a DAS Return Time  are in the lower part.
With only 1 DAS holder, the DAS holder is automatically checked, since the DAS Return Time can’t be booked without them. 

We only have one DAS holder , but people who have more than one DAS holder will see the other DAS holder(s) listed at the top under ‘Registered Guest’. When making a DAS Return Time, NONE of the DAS holders will be check automatically. They can either be checked one by one or checked ‘all’. That doesn’t mean the 2 DAS holders are linked - they are 2 separate account/profiles, but listed under the same My Disney Experience. 

I have seen that from multiple people, as well as multiple people having been told that DAS holders can’t be linked to other DAS holders. This is NOT new. It’s been that way since DAS went digital (I could check on the date for sure, but think it was 2015). I don’t recall seeing it written anywhere, but as lanejudy mentioned, not all policies are listed publicly. I’ve seen it reported by people enough times over those years to feel more than confident that it’s true. 
There would be no advantage to linked DAS holders to each other and it could cause issues with the system (confusing which DAS holder made the DAS Return Time)..


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Thanks, Sue....  I searched the website front to back and couldn't find any reference to it...  I sent an email to the Disney Disability address, but I know those can sometimes end up in a black hole, so I may not hear anything  back that clarifies their rule about multiple Das Holders on a guest list....  I believe you and the folks who have understood how it works, but it would be good for Disney to clarify it in their instructions.  I'll post any response I get from them.
> 
> *Perhaps they could include something about it in this section on "how to register"...instead of only stating other guests need to be in F&F list, include verbiage stating that they cannot include another DAS Holder:*
> 
> View attachment 688687
> Appreciate all the input....  Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:  Just for clarification on my part... I understood that any guest can only be on 1 DAS reservation at a time.  But I was sure that I read that guests could be on multiple DAS Holder guest lists...  and in my case, it would be much easier to plan our trip if one of us (probably me) could plan for the times we would all be together and *make on Day-Of or Advanced reservation for all four of us, including the other DAS Holder.  And then the days we do split up, the other DAS holder could make plans for herself and her friend, while I make plans for me and my guest.  *We have two Dolphin room reservations, 2 in each room.
> 
> Anyway, hoping for clarity and I'll work with whatever Disney does require.


My guess is that they don’t mention 2 DAS holders can’t be linked to each other’s DAS is that having more than one DAS holder in a group does not affect a huge number of people. Listing it would confuse the large number of people it doesn’t apply to. 

For day of visit DAS Return Times, my answer right before this has a screenshot of the screen for making a DAS Return Time. 
You and the other DAS holder will be listed under the Registered Guest area. Your 2 friends would be listed underneath. 
When you are together ANY of the people on that screen should be able to make a DAS Return Time including everyone listed there (including either or both DAS holders).
When you separate, the screen should look the very same, but you would each choose only yourself and your guest when making DAS Return Times. 

For DAS Advance Selections, you will each need to have registered for DAS. The easiest way to coordinate the DAS Advance Selections might be to both be on the phone together when making them.


----------



## jlundeen

(EDIT - I didn't see your last post before i posted this, Sue, but I think you have answered this... thank you again.)

Thank you both for your input. I think my  terminology is confusing the situation.  I'm not sure what is meant by "linked" so let me see if i can explain it with what we are hoping to do n our trip,  and see if that fits with what you are saying.

There are four people in my party. We will call them A (me), B, C, and D.  A and C both have DAS passes. All four have their own MDE account, and are all in each others friends and family list.

When I  renew my DAS pass, I want to list B, C, and D as my travel party.  C will also register for a DAS, and list A, B & C as travel party.

We are planning to spend some park time together, so that either me or C can make a reservation for all four of us. However, sometimes C&D will split off from A&B and tour separately.  They would need to use C's pass for reserving attractions for just the two of them, while I would make reservations for myself and B.  Since the DAS holder has to experience the attraction, I would not be able to make reservations for just C & D if I was not going to be with them.

I'm sorry this has turned into such a drawn out explanation. Maybe I'm just confusing the issue even more.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> There are four people in my party. We will call them A (me), B, C, and D.  *A and C both have DAS passes*. All four have their own MDE account, and are all in each others friends and family list.
> 
> When I  renew my DAS pass, *I want to list B, C, and D as my travel party.  C will also register for a DAS, and list A, B & C as travel party.*
> 
> We are planning to spend some park time together, so that either me or C can make a reservation for all four of us. However, sometimes C&D will split off from A&B and tour separately.  They would need to use C's pass for reserving attractions for just the two of them, while I would make reservations for myself and B.  Since the DAS holder has to experience the attraction, I would not be able to make reservations for just C & D if I was not going to be with them.


If A and C are both registered for DAS…
A would list B and D as guests linked to their DAS
C would also list B and D as guests linked to their DAS

When you look at the screen to make a DAS Return Time, it would look similar to this, but with 2 registered guests instead of the one who is in my screen shot. 



A and C would both be listed as Registered Guests.
B and D would be listed under ‘Guests Joining.’
The screen should look the same for EVERYONE and anyone should be able to make a DAS Return Time. If the DAS Return Time will include A,B,C and D, someone in the group would just select everyone.
If C and D are going off on their own, either of them would could make the DAS Return Time just including the 2 of them.
A and B would do the same thing to make a DAS Return Time for just the 2 of them.


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> If A and C are both registered for DAS…
> A would list B and D as guests linked to their DAS
> C would also list B and D as guests linked to their DAS
> 
> When you look at the screen to make a DAS Return Time, it would look similar to this, but with 2 registered guests instead of the one who is in my screen shot.
> 
> View attachment 689606
> 
> A and C would both be listed as Registered Guests.
> B and D would be listed under ‘Guests Joining.’
> The screen should look the same for EVERYONE and anyone should be able to make a DAS Return Time. If the DAS Return Time will include A,B,C and D, someone in the group would just select everyone.
> If C and D are going off on their own, either of them would could make the DAS Return Time just including the 2 of them.
> A and B would do the same thing to make a DAS Return Time for just the 2 of them.


Thank you again, Sue.  This is exactly how  was hoping it would work.  I guess I just didn't state my original question clearly.


----------



## matthijst

Used search but couldnt find this info.
I did the videocall for DAS yesterday around 21:00 UK Time (went through immediately, no waiting time). Was asked which selections I'd like to make but hadnt prepared (we just booked tickets yesterday, didnt look into attractions yet). Got back in the chat around 22:30 to request selected times (went fast as well, 5 minute wait). Got the following, wich they asked me to check in the app:
17:00-18:00 Twilight Tower
17:35 Oga's Cantina (had already reserved this before booking tickets)
19:00-20:00 Smugglers Run

When I asked if I would be able to make the Oga's Cantina with the overlapping Twilight Tower they said it'd be fine.
But how does this reservation time work? If I show up at 17:00 at the Twilight Tower, do you generally enter right away?
Or should you check the Genie+(?) waiting times in the app and add that before 17:00, so for instance show up at 16:30?


----------



## lanejudy

matthijst said:


> But how does this reservation time work?


Your DAS Advanced Selection is a 1-hour window.  You will enter the LL when you arrive at the attraction during that hour.  There may still be ~10-20 minutes in the LL before riding, plus the length of the attraction.


----------



## matthijst

OK, thanks.So a 5 minute Ride time + 10-20 minute wait, makes sense that Oga's should work at 17:35.


----------



## Wayland10

With several rides remaining permanently on Genie+ as opposed to ILL, will those rides become available for advanced DAS selections? I’m wondering if it makes sense to try to change some of my advanced selections.


----------



## CJK

Wayland10 said:


> With several rides remaining permanently on Genie+ as opposed to ILL, will those rides become available for advanced DAS selections? I’m wondering if it makes sense to try to change some of my advanced selections.


I wondered the same thing!


----------



## SueM in MN

Wayland10 said:


> With several rides remaining permanently on Genie+ as opposed to ILL, will those rides become available for advanced DAS selections? I’m wondering if it makes sense to try to change some of my advanced selections.


I doubt it. 
The stories I’ve seen have said ‘for the foreseeable future’ not permanently.


----------



## maleficent55

Hoping someone can help
Waiting to pre register for DAS
This is for Disneyland though, but this thread seemed helpful

This is all I see. Is that generally all one sees while waiting? 

Thanks!


----------



## wdhinn89

maleficent55 said:


> View attachment 690734
> 
> Hoping someone can help
> Waiting to pre register for DAS
> This is for Disneyland though, but this thread seemed helpful
> 
> This is all I see. Is that generally all one sees while waiting?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, every so often type and send the word hello to make sure you are still connected


----------



## maleficent55

wdhinn89 said:


> Yes, every so often type and send the word hello to make sure you are still connected


It has booted me out Twice now and then when I try to go back in, the blue button that says “ Request live video chat” isn’t clickable 

Then I have to log completely out and back in and then my chat box is there. This is pretty annoying


----------



## Egarris

Thanks for the tips on what information we need to have ready


----------



## maleficent55

I finally got through. Was frustrating at times and probably took about an hour and 30-49 minutes.

So worth it


----------



## wdhinn89

maleficent55 said:


> I finally got through. Was frustrating at times and probably took about an hour and 30-49 minutes.
> 
> So worth it


People were waiting hours and hours in the beginning, not a bad wait at all


----------



## jlundeen

maleficent55 said:


> I finally got through. Was frustrating at times and probably took about an hour and 30-49 minutes.
> 
> So worth it


I think it originally took me well over a week with many days of 6-7 hour waits the first time back last fall... granted, much of it was due to my computer configuration...  glad you finally were able to get it done.  Have a great trip!


----------



## SueM in MN

maleficent55 said:


> View attachment 690734
> 
> Hoping someone can help
> Waiting to pre register for DAS
> This is for Disneyland though, but this thread seemed helpful
> 
> This is all I see. Is that generally all one sees while waiting?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. That’s how it looks. 
Expect to be logged out about every 30 minutes. The screen will go blank and you will get a message to press the back button or log back in. 
When you come back, you will see the same as the screenshot you posted. When the CM gets to you, there will be a message in the CM part of the text window


Egarris said:


> Thanks for the tips on what information we need to have ready


Check out the first post of this thread - it has pretty complete details. The short list is:
- make sure you have an account and can login to My Disney Experience 
- the person being registered for DAS and any guests you want linked to DAS are listed in My Disney Experience Friends and Family
- each person has a valid park pass and a park reservation for each day
- make a list of your park reservations so you can tell the CM where you will be each day
- have a list of any restaurant or other reservations you have 
- make a list of the 2-3 attractions you want to make DAS Advance Reservations for each park
- if you have a general preference for times (like morning/afternoon/evening) be ready with that info. 

List of attractions that may be available for DAS Advance Selection - no guarantee on which will be or times


----------



## wdhinn89

Does anyone know why Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm on 8/18?


----------



## SueM in MN

wdhinn89 said:


> Does anyone know why Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm on 8/18?


My guess is one of the Halloween parties. They are starting in August


----------



## CarlyMur09

Just finished signing up DB for DAS over Labor Day weekend (4th round since the new system got enacted.) Didn’t see this before, but apparently I have to do this from his account now? Managed to get in even though DSis was working and is technically the account owner for him. Was done with the whole process within 40-50 min. (Accepted terms right after 4, and finished before 5). So that was the fastest we’ve gotten through this.


----------



## Leigh L

wdhinn89 said:


> Does anyone know why Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm on 8/18?


I think I read there is a corporate/private event being held on that date, although I cannot remember where I saw that. (Maybe on the News thread?)


----------



## wdhinn89

Leigh L said:


> I think I read there is a corporate/private event being held on that date, although I cannot remember where I saw that. (Maybe on the News thread?)


Thank you, that is where I meant to post this. I did not mean to go off topic here. Sorry


----------



## abbyandangel

My DD got DAS on Sunday. We have never applied before but the Genie had us worried about long lines. I think we were FP+ super users and never stood in lines. We  prepaid for Genie+ on our 10 day tickets so not sure how we will manage the two systems. When we park hop, can we use DAS on Slinky Dog even if all the Genie+ spots are gone?


----------



## gap2368

gap2368 said:


> I will let you know or remind me next Tuesday what they said


ok @jlundeen so I am back from my trip   there were 3 of us two with a DAS myself and a male in the group. I could not see or add a DAS for the male the other female could see both of our DAS add DAS for both of us


----------



## gap2368

abbyandangel said:


> My DD got DAS on Sunday. We have never applied before but the Genie had us worried about long lines. I think we were FP+ super users and never stood in lines. We  prepaid for Genie+ on our 10 day tickets so not sure how we will manage the two systems. When we park hop, can we use DAS on Slinky Dog even if all the Genie+ spots are gone?


yes you can use the Das for Sling dog 

in-fact for the most part as long as there is a standby line you can use the DAS


----------



## jlundeen

gap2368 said:


> ok @jlundeen so I am back from my trip   there were 3 of us two with a DAS myself and a male in the group. I could not see or add a DAS for the male the other female could see both of our DAS add DAS for both of us


Thanks for getting back to us on this. That's a little different than the way it was described earlier.  

 At least one person could see all three though, correct? Could either one of the das holders book for themself and the female?


----------



## gap2368

jlundeen said:


> Thanks for getting back to us on this. That's a little different than the way it was described earlier.
> 
> At least one person could see all three though, correct? Could either one of the das holders book for themself and the female?


yes I could book a DAS for myself and the none DAS holder and the other could book for himself and the none DAS holder.  we talked to GR agin too see if I could book for all 3 of us and they said the system would crash. it was no big deal when all 3 of us wanted to ride a ride we would but the none DAS holder on one of our DAS and and just do the other DAS person would do there DAS ( I hope this made since ). it was no bight deal as the return time was with in a minute of each other


----------



## wdhinn89

I have 2 DAS reservations at Epcot for after 6pm, if I change my park reservation to MK with the plan to hop to Epcot later,  will the 2 Epcot reservations cancel or will they stay because they are after 2pm.  If they do get cancelled, can I chat and make new reservations for that day at MK?


----------



## gap2368

wdhinn89 said:


> I have 2 DAS reservations at Epcot for after 6pm, if I change my park reservation to MK with the plan to hop to Epcot later,  will the 2 Epcot reservations cancel or will they stay because they are after 2pm.  If they do get cancelled, can I chat and make new reservations for that day at MK?


I believe you can not   you can chat again to make new ones


----------



## SueM in MN

wdhinn89 said:


> I have 2 DAS reservations at Epcot for after 6pm, if I change my park reservation to MK with the plan to hop to Epcot later,  will the 2 Epcot reservations cancel or will they stay because they are after 2pm.  If they do get cancelled, can I chat and make new reservations for that day at MK?


Others have reported that when they cancelled/changed their park reservation, the DAS Advance Selections for the original park disappeared. 
As long as you call to make new DAS Advance Selections between 30 and 2 days  before your park day, you will be able to make new ones. But, your first choices may not be available


----------



## jlundeen

gap2368 said:


> yes I could book a DAS for myself and the none DAS holder and the other could book for himself and the none DAS holder.  we talked to GR agin too see if I could book for all 3 of us and they said the system would crash. it was no big deal when all 3 of us wanted to ride a ride we would but the none DAS holder on one of our DAS and and just do the other DAS person would do there DAS ( I hope this made since ). it was no bight deal as the return time was with in a minute of each other


Thank you again. Yes it did make sense, but kind of is different than so many have said.  I did get an email back for the Disability help folks, and will call them today to try to see if I can get a straight answer.  Having all the non-DAS folks attached to each of the DAS travel groups would work, it just seems weird that both DAS folks can't see each other and book for the whole group for times we are together.  I'll try to report back if I can get through to the DAS help phone agent.

Thanks for your notes about your results....


----------



## wdhinn89

SueM in MN said:


> Others have reported that when they cancelled/changed their park reservation, the DAS Advance Selections for the original park disappeared.
> As long as you call to make new DAS Advance Selections between 30 and 2 days  before your park day, you will be able to make new ones. But, your first choices may not be available


Thank you for the reply!  If we are able to switch parks, it will be day of so I guess I will just lose the selections for that day.  I hate when the family wants to switch things up when everything has already been planned and booked, lol


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> Thank you again. Yes it did make sense, but kind of is different than so many have said.  I did get an email back for the Disability help and will call them today to try to see if I can get a straight answer.  Having all the non-DAS folks attached to each of the DAS travel groups would work, it just seems weird that both DAS folks can't see each other and book for the whole group for times we are together.  I'll try to report back if I can get through to the DAS help phone agent.
> 
> Thanks for your notes about your results....


OK, just got off the phone with the DAS folks...  and here's what she said about how it works


She said that each Das holder has to have their own party - the party members cannot be on any other Das holder party.​
To do the Advanced, or the day-of return times, each Das holder must make their own reservation and include only their party members.​
The Das holders would not see the other Das holder nor be able to make a return time for them.​

Now, I know that others have reported that if plans are shared (a biggie) the travel party members, as well as the 2 Das holders can see and make reservations for any or all as long as one of the Das holders was selected and experienced the attraction,  (which is what I want to do).  There was still a question about whether or not the Das holders could make a reservation for each other. 

Earlier Sue thought that if we listed the travel party as A (me), with B and D, and C (other Das holder) with B and D, that we would all be able to see and make a Das return time for any or all of the others. 

This agent said no, that won't work because B and D could not be a member of two Das travel parties, and that A and C could not make a return time for each other. 

I told her what @gap2368 said about the non-Das person being able to see and book for all, she said that it must be just a fluke...  (then wondered aloud if maybe it would be something that they were working on??  As an aside, this agent was really very understanding and said that they get this request all the time, especially for families with multiple Das needs...  It would only make sense to be able to include other DAS holders in a travel party.)


gap2368 said:


> ok @jlundeen so I am back from my trip   there were 3 of us two with a DAS myself and a male in the group. I could not see or add a DAS for the male *the other female could see both of our DAS add DAS for both of us*



So... my plan will be in Nov when I log in to renew my Das for our Dec trip, to first ask the online agent about it, and if they say that non-Das guests can only be on one Das holder member list, I will add one of the party (B) to mine, and when/if C gets her Das approved, she will add D, and we'll have to be sure to carefully coordinate....advanced reservations and day-of stuff for when we are all together.  When we're apart, it should be no biggie for C to book her and D, and me to book me and B.

I'm sure that C will quality for a Das, but if not for some reason, I wonder if I can go back and add C and D to my travel party?

I guess we'll see what happens. 

Thanks again for all the input on this...  it shouldn't be this confusing.

Jeanne


----------



## gap2368

jlundeen said:


> OK, just got off the phone with the DAS folks...  and here's what she said about how it works
> 
> 
> She said that each Das holder has to have their own party - the party members cannot be on any other Das holder party.​
> To do the Advanced, or the day-of return times, each Das holder must make their own reservation and include only their party members.​
> The Das holders would not see the other Das holder nor be able to make a return time for them.​
> 
> Now, I know that others have reported that if plans are shared (a biggie) the travel party members, as well as the 2 Das holders can see and make reservations for any or all as long as one of the Das holders was selected and experienced the attraction,  (which is what I want to do).  There was still a question about whether or not the Das holders could make a reservation for each other.
> 
> Earlier Sue thought that if we listed the travel party as A (me), with B and D, and C (other Das holder) with B and D, that we would all be able to see and make a Das return time for any or all of the others.
> 
> This agent said no, that won't work because B and D could not be a member of two Das travel parties, and that A and C could not make a return time for each other.
> 
> I told her what @gap2368 said about the non-Das person being able to see and book for all, she said that it must be just a fluke...  (then wondered aloud if maybe it would be something that they were working on??  As an aside, this agent was really very understanding and said that they get this request all the time, especially for families with multiple Das needs...  It would only make sense to be able to include other DAS holders in a travel party.)
> 
> 
> So... my plan will be in Nov when I log in to renew my Das for our Dec trip, to first ask the online agent about it, and if they say that non-Das guests can only be on one Das holder member list, I will add one of the party (B) to mine, and when/if C gets her Das approved, she will add D, and we'll have to be sure to carefully coordinate....advanced reservations and day-of stuff for when we are all together.  When we're apart, it should be no biggie for C to book her and D, and me to book me and B.
> 
> I'm sure that C will quality for a Das, but if not for some reason, I wonder if I can go back and add C and D to my travel party?
> 
> I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input on this...  it shouldn't be this confusing.
> 
> Jeanne


If your not sure if the other DAS holder will be given a das have them do the advance das first then your know what to do as fair as who to add


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> OK, just got off the phone with the DAS folks...  and here's what she said about how it works
> 
> 
> *She said that each Das holder has to have their own party - the party members cannot be on any other Das holder party.*​
> To do the Advanced, or the day-of return times, each Das holder must make their own reservation and include only their party members.​
> The Das holders would not see the other Das holder nor be able to make a return time for them.​
> 
> Now, I know that others have reported that if plans are shared (a biggie) the travel party members, as well as the 2 Das holders can see and make reservations for any or all as long as one of the Das holders was selected and experienced the attraction,  (which is what I want to do).  There was still a question about whether or not the Das holders could make a reservation for each other.
> 
> *Earlier Sue thought that if we listed the travel party as A (me), with B and D, and C (other Das holder) with B and D, that we would all be able to see and make a Das return time for any or all of the others.*
> 
> This agent said no, that won't work because B and D could not be a member of two Das travel parties, and that A and C could not make a return time for each other.
> 
> I told her what @gap2368 said about the non-Das person being able to see and book for all, she said that it must be just a fluke...  (then wondered aloud if maybe it would be something that they were working on??  As an aside, this agent was really very understanding and said that they get this request all the time, especially for families with multiple Das needs...  It would only make sense to be able to include other DAS holders in a travel party.)
> 
> 
> So... my plan will be in Nov when I log in to renew my Das for our Dec trip, to first ask the online agent about it, and if they say that non-Das guests can only be on one Das holder member list, I will add one of the party (B) to mine, and when/if C gets her Das approved, she will add D, and we'll have to be sure to carefully coordinate....advanced reservations and day-of stuff for when we are all together.  When we're apart, it should be no biggie for C to book her and D, and me to book me and B.
> 
> I'm sure that C will quality for a Das, but if not for some reason, I wonder if I can go back and add C and D to my travel party?
> 
> I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input on this...  it shouldn't be this confusing.
> 
> Jeanne


The first bolded part is NOT consistent with how DAS has worked since it went digital in around 2015 (not sure of the year, but it has been at least 5 years).
2 DAS holders have never been able to be listed on each other’s DAS, but other members have been able to be listed on more than one DAS. This has been consistently reported by posters on various social media over the years. 
Each person can only have one active DAS Return Time and if both DAS holders want to ride the same attraction, they both need to make a DAS Return Time for that attraction. 

For the second bolded point, I’ve seen more than 1 screenshots with 2 DAS holders in the top ‘Registered Guest’ with the other guests listed below, as gap mentioned, so it doesn’t sound like a one time or infrequent fluke. 

For your group, I agree with the advice to have the person you think might not qualify call first. That way if she does, you can just each add your ‘own’ guest to your own DAS. 
If she doesn’t get approved for DAS, you can add all 3 to yours


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> The first bolded part is NOT consistent with how DAS has worked since it went digital in around 2015 (not sure of the year, but it has been at least 5 years).
> 2 DAS holders have never been able to be listed on each other’s DAS, but other members have been able to be listed on more than one DAS. This has been consistently reported by posters on various social media over the years.
> Each person can only have one active DAS Return Time and if both DAS holders want to ride the same attraction, they both need to make a DAS Return Time for that attraction.
> 
> For the second bolded point, I’ve seen more than 1 screenshots with 2 DAS holders in the top ‘Registered Guest’ with the other guests listed below, as gap mentioned, so it doesn’t sound like a one time or infrequent fluke.
> 
> For your group, I agree with the advice to have the person you think might not qualify call first. That way if she does, you can just each add your ‘own’ guest to your own DAS.
> If she doesn’t get approved for DAS, you can add all 3 to yours


Thanks Sue.  I sure wish that CMs could all give us the same up-to-date answers, but I guess with all the recent changes, and probably turnover in the Help Line staff, much slips through the cracks....

Since the original reply I got from the Disability Services s folks (disability.services@disneyparks.com) was quite different than the phone agent's info, and folks' reports here, it just adds to the confusion.

Here's what the email from them said:

_*"Wendy (Disney Parks)

Aug 3, 2022, 8:01 AM EDT*_

* ... (I stripped off the opening form letter "welcome, we're glad you are coming..." stuff*

_*You are welcome to include another DAS registrant on your travel list, that is not a problem. The only thing to be cautious of is something you have already noted, that we cannot have more than one return time arranged at a time. So if you are to include your friend in a return time, you will just have to redeem it before she can then book another on her own.

We want to make sure you have the information you need to enjoy your visit with us. Should you have any additional questions after you have reviewed this information, please feel free to contact us at (407) 560-2547.

Kindest regards,

Wendy
Sales and Solutions*_
*Walt Disney World Resort"*

Yesterday, the phone agent said that the part about including "_* another DAS registrant on your travel list" *_meant making sure that all the members of the travel party were "sharing" their plans on their profile.

But that would kind of fly in the face of the "_* if you are to include your friend in a return time, you will just have to redeem it before she can then book another on her own"*_ part.

The phone number in the last sentence is the one I called yesterday.

Since I'm sure that everyone here is sick of this line of posting from me, (it's ok to say it out loud, I would be too!!) I'll leave it and ask that if anyone does have different results going forward, to please come here and report them.   

Anyway, I guess until I actually go to renew my pass, and my friend also can got through the process and be approved, and we get there... we won't know for sure....  fluke or intentional?  Who knows....  we will figure it out!


----------



## wdhinn89

wdhinn89 said:


> I have 2 DAS reservations at Epcot for after 6pm, if I change my park reservation to MK with the plan to hop to Epcot later,  will the 2 Epcot reservations cancel or will they stay because they are after 2pm.  If they do get cancelled, can I chat and make new reservations for that day at MK?


Just an update

I was able to switch my park day to MK yesterday, so far, as of today, it shows MK and Epcot next to each other on My Plans and my DAS's are still showing.  Maybe I got lucky, maybe because MK closes at 6pm and that is the time of my first DAS at Epcot they weren't cancelled or maybe they will still drop before the day comes (Hopefully at least 2 days before so I can rebook) but as of now, both parks are showing and the DAS's are still there.


----------



## SueM in MN

wdhinn89 said:


> Just an update
> 
> I was able to switch my park day to MK yesterday, so far, as of today, it shows MK and Epcot next to each other on My Plans and my DAS's are still showing.  Maybe I got lucky, maybe because MK closes at 6pm and that is the time of my first DAS at Epcot they weren't cancelled or maybe they will still drop before the day comes (Hopefully at least 2 days before so I can rebook) but as of now, both parks are showing and the DAS's are still there.


I expect the EPCOT park reservation will drop off, along with the EPCOT DAS times since guests can’t have more than 1 park reservation a day.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Is there a way to have only the rides in the park you are in listed to pick a return time?  Yesterday morning at AK it only gave us return options in that park but later it started listing every single ride. We do not have hoppers and of course you should have to be in the park you are requesting return times for. It has been hard to go through that long list to pick a ride. I have not tried to pick a ride in a different park because I don’t want to have to get it deleted but was wondering what changed.


----------



## aggordon2

When does the DAS box show up on the app?
We had the video chat, made the advance DAS, but I can't find the DAS box for when we are in the parks to make reservations.
We are arriving on Tuesday, August 23rd.


----------



## lanejudy

The tile won’t show in the app until you enter a park.


----------



## aggordon2

Thank you.


----------



## wdhinn89

wdhinn89 said:


> Just an update
> 
> I was able to switch my park day to MK yesterday, so far, as of today, it shows MK and Epcot next to each other on My Plans and my DAS's are still showing.  Maybe I got lucky, maybe because MK closes at 6pm and that is the time of my first DAS at Epcot they weren't cancelled or maybe they will still drop before the day comes (Hopefully at least 2 days before so I can rebook) but as of now, both parks are showing and the DAS's are still there.


Just an update. The DAS passes made for Epcot never fell off when I switched my park reservation  to Magic Kingdom. We were able to use them at night when we hopped to Epcot. Maybe the original reservations do not drop off if you have a park hopper or we just got lucky but I just wanted to report our experience.


----------



## jlundeen

Hello all,

At the risk of boring you all to death, I wanted to update with the last note I received back from the disability help folks when I wrote in and told them of the conflicting information I was getting from them and the phone helpline. Here is the reply.

This makes so much more sense than what we were hearing from cast members both at the parks and on the help phone line.

If anyone experiences different results going forward, perhaps they can report back.

At the risk of wishing summer away, I'm really getting excited about our trip in December, and look forward to spending time in our favorite Laughing Place!

Jeanne

Edited to add: she emphasizes that this method work because all of the traveling party have their own Disney account and MDE app. I'm not sure what the difference would be if a family had two DAS Holders and/or were managed by another member of the travel party.



*********************

*Wendy*_ (Disney Parks)

Aug 19, 2022, 6:23 AM EDT

Dear Jeanne‍,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

We are very sorry to hear about the conflicting information you have been receiving. We are happy to provide clarifications for the answers to your questions.

When creating a Disability Access Service pass, *our video chat team will ask who you will be travelling with. Your Travel Party can absolutely include all three of the people in your party, including Guest C who will be applying for their own pass (and you can be on their list, too).*

When you are booking pre-arrival selections, if you will be all together, the selections can be booked either through your pass or Guest C's pass. When you go to redeem those passes, make sure that whichever pass was used to create it is the first Guest to enter the queue and tap their media (MagicBand, MagicMobile, admission card) to redeem.

For the times you are planning to split up, just make sure each party is only booking for themselves. If you were to include the other party when booking a selection in-park, that party would then be unable to book a different one under their pass until they redeemed the one you have booked for them.

All four of the members of your party, because they have their own accounts, will be able to make these selections. However, there are known issues with the DAS tile in the app where it may not always display on the Guest who is not actually registered, so you may find the best experience when using the account for yourself and Guest C for booking.

*Booking for this upcoming party mix honestly will be exactly as it has been before when you visited. You will just have another party member that can include you in their plans this time.*

Thank you for making us aware of the information being shared by our phone team. We have forwarded your comments to the leadership team there so that this may be addressed.

We want to make sure you have all the information you need for your upcoming visit. If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this email. We look forward to welcoming you back to the magic!

Kindest regards,


Wendy
Sales and Solutions
Walt Disney World Resort

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Apologies if this has been answered but I read the intro post, tried searching the thread a few ways, and not seeing an answer.

What happens if a ride goes down when it is your current day of DAS selection. You book Test Track, they tell you to come back at 3pm or later, Test Track is down at 3pm. Can you book a new return time while still holding the TT, like how FP(rip) and G+ allow? Or do you really have to cancel or use, even when the ride isn't operating?


----------



## gap2368

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Apologies if this has been answered but I read the intro post, tried searching the thread a few ways, and not seeing an answer.
> 
> What happens if a ride goes down when it is your current day of DAS selection. You book Test Track, they tell you to come back at 3pm or later, Test Track is down at 3pm. Can you book a new return time while still holding the TT, like how FP(rip) and G+ allow? Or do you really have to cancel or use, even when the ride isn't operating?


Yes you csn book another das pass if s ride goes down


----------



## Disney102015

2 members of our travel party are applying for DAS. Should they both be present for 1 video call, so they can coordinate advance ride selections?


----------



## lanejudy

I recommend that.  If they pre-register at different times there is no guarantee the 2nd will be able to align Advanced Selections with the first and the rest of your party.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I made advance selections last week but changed some of my parks last night. I got on with chat today to make new selections for the new parks.

the Advance Selections associated with the old parks were cancelled during the chat this morning
Slightly new procedure- Chat launched a chat form where I listed date, time of day, rides for all my days (I did 3 days). After submitting the form in the chat window, the CM made the reservations and then warned me there was limited availability for my requested times and asked me to take a look to make sure they were ok (they were fine for me!)
I like the form better, it was more efficient for me than day by day listing it out in chat.


----------



## rlk

Never mind, I got the answer.


----------



## matthijst

Used DAS yesterday for Hollywood Studios. Worked great.
Entered the park at 08:30, made a reservation for Rotr at 10:15. Walked straight through and reserved the next traction (Smugglers Run).


----------



## Pooh's Pals

Based in the UK and at the 30 day window for our trip to WDW in October  However the link in the first post doesn't seem to take you to the DAS registration pages and I can't seem to find it via anywhere else either. . Does anyone have a current link that works please?


----------



## matthijst

You have to use a VPN. Connect to the US and then browse to the site.


----------



## Pooh's Pals

matthijst said:


> You have to use a VPN. Connect to the US and then browse to the site.


Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## conny264

Just completed my  Videochat. Waiting was about 30 Minutes.Thanks to all your tips it weit well.


----------



## Pooh's Pals

Pooh's Pals said:


> Thanks for the quick response.


Even with VPN still can't access the link.  Any other ideas?


----------



## softballmom3

Completed Videochat Friday with a minimal wait.  I had expected a LONG wait.  It was about 20 minutes before the CM got my info.  We were videochatting within 5 minutes and it didn't even take 5 minutes to complete.  Chatting with the CM for advance selections was very easy too.  I had anxiety about the whole situation because I didn't know if I really wanted to apply for the DAS but felt I really may need to utilize it.  After going through the process my anxiety about it is gone.  If we need to utilize we will, if not we won't.  

After reading through it all, am I correct that let's say we want to go to Flight of Passage and the wait is 120 minutes, then we would be able to get the selection and show up at the allotted time.  They aren't like the old Fastpasses and "sell out" are they?  Thank you all.


----------



## DisneyOma

Pooh's Pals said:


> Even with VPN still can't access the link.  Any other ideas?


I believe the pre-registration service is only for people in the United States? At least that's what I've been hearing. People used to be able to use the VPN but it's not allowed. You can always go to guest services when you arrive. We found the 2 pre-selections to be rather useless, actually. Either they were too far apart physically, or at odd times, or we just didn't get there early enough and they expired. Using the regular DAS selections each day was much better, and the app made it really easy.


----------



## DisneyOma

softballmom3 said:


> After reading through it all, am I correct that let's say we want to go to Flight of Passage and the wait is 120 minutes, then we would be able to get the selection and show up at the allotted time.  They aren't like the old Fastpasses and "sell out" are they?  Thank you all.


DAS access doesn't "sell out" - just closes out at park closing. If the return wait time in standby is after park closing (posted at a 45 minute wait and the park closes in 30 minutes, for example} the attraction probably won't be available in the app but the CM at the LL entrance can give you a return time.


----------



## softballmom3

DisneyOma said:


> DAS access doesn't "sell out" - just closes out at park closing. If the return wait time in standby is after park closing (posted at a 45 minute wait and the park closes in 30 minutes, for example} the attraction probably won't be available in the app but the CM at the LL entrance can give you a return time.


Thank you very much.  First time using this so I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## frannn

jlundeen said:


> Thanks for getting back to us on this. That's a little different than the way it was described earlier.
> 
> At least one person could see all three though, correct? Could either one of the das holders book for themself and the female?


So I am totally confused now. DD and I both signed up for DAS online today (on the same MDE account) and we made pre-arrival selections for most of the trip.  I asked the CM to put all booked under me, including DD, which he did. When I look at MDE, each is showing 3 people (includes DH) with me having a "registered" notation by my name. Does this mean they did not add DD's DAS? If i read the posts here correctly, she would not have been able to be included on mine since she should have her own. I called to ask but the DAS rep said they are unable to see who has it. This will only be an issue for thrill rides that I won't do, so I could wait until we get there. Or, is it possible she is set up for her own but it won't reflect till we book a ride under hers?


----------



## SueM in MN

From what I know, if she is registered for DAS, it should say that, but there might be something different for DAS Advance Selections than for in the parks. 

We only have guest in our group registered for DAS - see the screenshot of the screen for _making a DAS Return Time in the park._
When you are actually at WDW, she should be listed with you in the Registered Guest part.


----------



## frannn

Thanks so much for the great info! Also wondering if there is a maximum number of days you can book the pre-arrival selections, as they stopped me at 10 days. The CM encouraged me to make a couple at the same time- if we miss the 2nd due to issues with the first ride, will they still honor it? Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

You should be able to book Advanced Selections for any days you have theme park reservations within the next 2-30 days.  If you trip dates extend beyond the 30 days, you may need to reconnect once within that window.  

Reports seem to vary with regards to using Advanced Selections after the 1-hour window.  Many are told no, a few have been allowed.  So I would not count on it.  If you have 2 within the same 1-hour slot, I suggest getting to the first at the very beginning of that time period and then going directly to the second.


----------



## mbh106

Are the ILL rides at each park the only ones that aren't eligible for Advance DAS reservations? I'm looking at the list of available rides on the Disney website, and rides like Space Mountain and Frozen Ever After are not listed.


----------



## lanejudy

When ILL$ first started there were 2 per park.  Last spring WDW "temporarily" went down to 1 each park; that was extended in late summer. But that other attraction has not yet been made available for DAS Advanced Selection.

These are the attractions available for Advanced Selections:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/f...lities/attractions-available-for-das-advance/


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Been on tonight for 2 and half hours and they just answered the video chat.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Just finishing the advanced DAS selections, so 3 hours to complete the process from logon.  No Advance DAs for our MNSSHP day but said we could use when there and during the party.


----------



## man-from-nantucket

Good morning all, just completer DAS registration. Flawless, took <15 Min. TBH, second time for me (completed last March too), signed on right at 0700 EST on a Sun. Completed the terms and conditions (which shows just before ‘start chat’ button, then used atomic clock to start right at 7. You’ll see ‘start chat’ button turn blue. I had a CM on within two min. Have your ressies, party names, good idea of what rides and times and away u go. Difference from last time was the CM this time stayed on video whole time while I made selections. Last time we shifted from video to texting and I got bombarded with rides and times. Stressful . This CM was great and went off my requested rides and times. My ‘special daughter’ was on for about 30 seconds to simply get pic. She’s pretty involved so minimal Q’s from CM. Been doing DAS for over 20 years (going back to handwritten return times) and this was about the easiest. Take care.


----------



## SueM in MN

I bolted key points…

I registered for DAS for my daughter yesterday (Saturday, Oct 8). I read and accepted the Terms and Condition, then *tapped the link to start the chat at 1:17 pm*, Central Time.
Almost instantly, I got a message requesting the name of the person DAS was being applied for, names of the other people in our party and our first park date.
As soon as I typed that in, I got a reply asking if the person applying for DAS was present. After I replied she was, the CM sent a message asking saying she would need to send a request for a video chat. The video chat is used to continue the conversation, discuss
concerns and take a picture of the guest requesting DAS. 
I said OK to that at 1:19 and *the video Chat actually began at 1:20.*

My daughter has used DAS since it began in 2013 and used GAC (Guest Assistance Card) for many years before that. I explained DD’s issues with waiting in line and she was approved.
*The same CM started the process of making DAS Advance Selections on video chat* (a change from previous times we’ve done DAS). Before she could schedule any, the *video chat cut out, but I was still on the text chat with her. She tried several times to resend a link, *but we were never able to get back in. She finally ended the chat and I was able to *log back in with another CM.*
She *sent a secure document for me to type our choices for our first 3 park days. *After completing those, she just asked for each day in the chat window.
I was able to choose *morning, afternoon or evening and was given a choice of 2 times for many of them.*
After completing 7 days of DAS Advance Selections, she indicated I would *need to ‘reach out to planning‘ after using the first day. *I verified that after using the first day, I would be able to schedule the rest of the visit and not need to call in each day. 

I completed everything by 2:23 pm; it would have probably been about 1/2 hour less if there had not been technical problems. I was using Safari browser on an iPad Air


----------



## JJ2017

Good morning - I was going to attempt to sign in at 7:00 am this morning (30 days out today), but the rush of school/work just wasn't worth it.  So I'm going to try again later today once I know we are all home for good. This will be around 5:30 when I know we are all home.  What time would you suggest I start to log in?  How late are they available?


----------



## man-from-nantucket

JJ2017 said:


> Good morning - I was going to attempt to sign in at 7:00 am this morning (30 days out today), but the rush of school/work just wasn't worth it.  So I'm going to try again later today once I know we are all home for good. This will be around 5:30 when I know we are all home.  What time would you suggest I start to log in?  How late are they available?


Hello,
From the WDW DAS Registration site:

Live chat is available from 7:00 AM – 10:00 PM Eastern Time

I tried once to register mid day and it was clearly taking too long (for me). My challenge is coordinating my daughter for photo. After that I committed to 7 AM EST.  I see a lot of other posters showing long waits during the day.   Good luck.


----------



## SueM in MN

JJ2017 said:


> Good morning - I was going to attempt to sign in at 7:00 am this morning (30 days out today), but the rush of school/work just wasn't worth it.  So I'm going to try again later today once I know we are all home for good. This will be around 5:30 when I know we are all home.  What time would you suggest I start to log in?  How late are they available?


Wait times vary, but recently the waits have been very short; probably because this is not a particularly busy time for WDW visits.
I started registering my daughter on Saturday at a bit after 1:30 pm central time. I expected a long wait, but by the time I had typed in the names and visit date, the CM was ready to start the video chat portion.
So, expect you might have a long wait, but be ready right away in case they are ready for you quickly. 
Two other pieces of advice - if you haven’t been answered by the time you need to leave the text portion of the chat, add a message before signing of that says you needed to leave. 
If you are still waiting at 10pm Eastern time and are able to stay on, do stay on until the chat actually disconnects. Some people have reported they logged out right at 10, but when they came back the next day, they saw a message that came from the CM after 10 indicating they were trying to start the video chat.


----------



## JJ2017

SueM in MN said:


> Wait times vary, but recently the waits have been very short; probably because this is not a particularly busy time for WDW visits.
> I started registering my daughter on Saturday at a bit after 1:30 pm central time. I expected a long wait, but by the time I had typed in the names and visit date, the CM was ready to start the video chat portion.
> So, expect you might have a long wait, but be ready right away in case they are ready for you quickly.
> Two other pieces of advice - if you haven’t been answered by the time you need to leave the text portion of the chat, add a message before signing of that says you needed to leave.
> If you are still waiting at 10pm Eastern time and are able to stay on, do stay on until the chat actually disconnects. Some people have reported they logged out right at 10, but when they came back the next day, they saw a message that came from the CM after 10 indicating they were trying to start the video chat.


Thank you - I'll give this a shot later today and see what happens!  Not sure I'm willing to let me son stay up in the case they don't come on past 9:00, but we will see!


----------



## JJ2017

So I signed on at 5:30 pm and didn’t get through for the rest of the night. Closed the chat at 10:00 pm. So tomorrow when I’m ready to try again, do I go into that same chat or do I have to start a new link?


----------



## shaqfor3

I want to make sure I got this right.

As of today, this are the rides you can't select in advance.

Seven Dwarves
Space Mountain
Frozen Ever After
Ratatouille
Cosmic Rewind
Rise of the Resistance
Mickey Minnie RR
Everest
Flight of Passage

Meaning there is 3 rides in Epcot in the list.


----------



## SueM in MN

shaqfor3 said:


> I want to make sure I got this right.
> 
> As of today, this are the rides you can't select in advance.
> 
> Seven Dwarves
> Space Mountain
> Frozen Ever After
> Ratatouille
> Cosmic Rewind
> Rise of the Resistance
> Mickey Minnie RR
> Everest
> Flight of Passage
> 
> Meaning there is 3 rides in Epcot in the list.


Your list looks correct. All of those attraction other than Guardians of the Galaxy Cosmic Rewind are available for DAS Return Times on the day of visit. All guests are required to get into the Virtual Queue/ Boarding Groups to ride Guardians of the Galaxy 

This link from the WDW website lists the attractions for each part that may be eligible for DAS Advance Selection.
Some on the list may not be available for the date or time you are interested in.


----------



## SueM in MN

JJ2017 said:


> So I signed on at 5:30 pm and didn’t get through for the rest of the night. Closed the chat at 10:00 pm. So tomorrow when I’m ready to try again, do I go into that same chat or do I have to start a new link?


You start the same way you did yesterday, by logging in at the website, accepting the Terms and Conditions and then tapping/clicking the same button as yesterday to request a video chat. 
The steps look like you are starting a new chat, but when the chat window opens, it will be the same chat that you left last night.


----------



## mbh106

I pre-registered for DAS a few days ago for my son and another member of our party. When I was booking our Advanced DAS Reservations, I was hesitant to have 2 reservation times overlapping at attractions at opposite ends of the park, due to increased mobility issues toward the end of the day. The cast member said if they're tired, we could just get a wheelchair to use from one of the rides.  I was surprised and never knew this was an option, but she said they have them at all the rides for people to use. Has anyone had experience with this?  It sounds very surprising if this is true.


----------



## lanejudy

mbh106 said:


> The cast member said if they're tired, we could just get a wheelchair to use from one of the rides. I was surprised and never knew this was an option, but she said they have them at all the rides for people to use. Has anyone had experience with this?


Very poor suggestion.  While WDW does have wheelchairs for guest use at _some _attractions, namely those requiring a person to transfer from an ECV to a wheelchair to use in queue, they are not intended for use through out the park.  That would mean another guest who cannot walk the queue needs to wait for a wheelchair if one disappears.  I'm not even sure if a guest would be allowed to exit the attraction with it.

If you may need a wheelchair, I suggest renting one.  Either from a 3rd party vendor to use the full visit, or daily within the parks.  It can be parked with stroller parking if you don't wish to use it all the time.  If you are concerned about the timing of your DAS Advanced Selections, you can try to reconnect and see if a different time is available.  Or you can aim to arrive at the first at the beginning of the window which would hopefully allow time to get to the second before it expires.  Some have found leniency on the 1-hour window, YMMV.


----------



## mbh106

lanejudy said:


> Very poor suggestion.  While WDW does have wheelchairs for guest use at _some _attractions, namely those requiring a person to transfer from an ECV to a wheelchair to use in queue, they are not intended for use through out the park.  That would mean another guest who cannot walk the queue needs to wait for a wheelchair if one disappears.  I'm not even sure if a guest would be allowed to exit the attraction with it.
> 
> If you may need a wheelchair, I suggest renting one.  Either from a 3rd party vendor to use the full visit, or daily within the parks.  It can be parked with stroller parking if you don't wish to use it all the time.  If you are concerned about the timing of your DAS Advanced Selections, you can try to reconnect and see if a different time is available.  Or you can aim to arrive at the first at the beginning of the window which would hopefully allow time to get to the second before it expires.  Some have found leniency on the 1-hour window, YMMV.


I thought that was a strange suggestion. I agree with you, I can't imagine you would even be allowed to remove the wheelchairs from the ride area.  When she suggested it,  I thought maybe this was a new offering since our last visit, but since I hadn't heard anything, I figured she was just giving bad information.  It's not worth renting a wheelchair for us, because it would only need to be used at the end of a long day, if at all.  As long as we can walk slowly and take breaks, we should be fine.  Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## JJ2017

Thank you everyone for your help. Finally got thru on the chat last night after trying four different times throughout the day. For one of the tries a CM popped on the second my son walked out the door for practice. Frustrating! 

Anyway, this success came on day 29. As far as the pre selections, we really “needed” morning times but I was given a 12:30 and 1:30 for our two rides at EP (only going one day this trip). This won’t work as we will have to leave by then. Should I keep trying the chat to see if morning opens up? Or just leave it be. I’m most happy he’s registered and it’s one less step the day of.

Thanks!


----------



## MinnieMSue

JJ2017 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help. Finally got thru on the chat last night after trying four different times throughout the day. For one of the tries a CM popped on the second my son walked out the door for practice. Frustrating!
> 
> Anyway, this success came on day 29. As far as the pre selections, we really “needed” morning times but I was given a 12:30 and 1:30 for our two rides at EP (only going one day this trip). This won’t work as we will have to leave by then. Should I keep trying the chat to see if morning opens up? Or just leave it be. I’m most happy he’s registered and it’s one less step the day of.
> 
> Thanks!



Personally I would not try to change them. For us it was very hard to hit those preselected rides anyway. We had to use day of selections to do many of the ones we preselected as a big reason we have to use the das is because I cannot necessarily be somewhere at a specific time.


----------



## garris3404

Got registered for DAS this morning.  Got right on at 7:00 AM. Joined 'connected queue' at 7:07 AM, and waited until 7:40 AM before actually starting the process.  Video chat confirmed DAS eligibility within a couple of minutes.  Cast member actually helped me get my advance DAS selections too (while still on video chat).  At first the cast member stated that I could only do any 7 days of my 10 days, but the cast member was able  (and willing) to book for all 10 days.  BTW, I'm at 29 days from first park visit.


----------



## Gentry2004

garris3404 said:


> Got registered for DAS this morning.  Got right on at 7:00 AM. Joined 'connected queue' at 7:07 AM, and waited until 7:40 AM before actually starting the process.  Video chat confirmed DAS eligibility within a couple of minutes.  Cast member actually helped me get my advance DAS selections too (while still on video chat).  At first the cast member stated that I could only do any 7 days of my 10 days, but the cast member was able  (and willing) to book for all 10 days.  BTW, I'm at 29 days from first park visit.


Thanks for this update. I'm glad you could do more than 7 days and all at once.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Just a quick question, when was the limit of 7 days brought in. We've used DAS 4 times coming from the UK, usually with trips of 14 days. When I registered for an upcoming November trip, I was told I could only make pre-selections for 7 days of the 14. 

I don't particularly have an issue with this, just a bit confused because for our last trip (Feb 22), we were able to make advance selections for all 14 days (assuming the days were within the 30 day booking window).


----------



## lanejudy

Thegoatfeeder said:


> when was the limit of 7 days brought in


Fairly recently.  First reports of the limit seem to have been within the past couple of weeks, maybe a month ago.  Nothing stated on the WDW website, and someone this morning was able to book 10 days.  So it's still a case of YMMV.


----------



## SueM in MN

garris3404 said:


> Got registered for DAS this morning.  Got right on at 7:00 AM. Joined 'connected queue' at 7:07 AM, and waited until 7:40 AM before actually starting the process.  Video chat confirmed DAS eligibility within a couple of minutes.  Cast member actually helped me get my advance DAS selections too (while still on video chat).  *At first the cast member stated that I could only do any 7 days of my 10 days, but the cast member was able  (and willing) to book for all 10 days.  *BTW, I'm at 29 days from first park visit.





Thegoatfeeder said:


> *Just a quick question, when was the limit of 7 days brought in. *We've used DAS 4 times coming from the UK, usually with trips of 14 days. When I registered for an upcoming November trip, I was told I could only make pre-selections for 7 days of the 14.
> 
> I don't particularly have an issue with this, just a bit confused because for our last trip (Feb 22), we were able to make advance selections for all 14 days (assuming the days were within the 30 day booking window).





lanejudy said:


> *Fairly recently.  First reports of the limit seem to have been within the past couple of weeks*, maybe a month ago.  Nothing stated on the WDW website, and someone this morning was able to book 10 days.  So it's still a case of YMMV.


The first ‘restrictions’ that people reported were being able to only make DAS Advance Selections for the park days that were between 30 and 2 days of the call. That is the only information about timing that is on the Disney website.
But, experiences varied on that; some people were told they would need to contact Disney again to book the days that were more than 30 days in the future and others were able to book their entire trip.

The 7 day limit has been reported fairly recently, as lanejudy mentioned. It’s happened to many people, including my family, but others have been able to book DAS Advance Selections for their whole trip. 
It’s also been fairly recent that people are reporting the same CM who did the DAS registration stays on video chat to complete the DAS Advance Selections, but again, it varies.
My thought is that the simplest explanation is probably that the CM can see the number of other guests waiting in the chat queue and possibly how long they have been waiting. I’m guessing if it’s under a certain number, the CM can stay online and finish the process. 
I did not use the system, but worked for a Home Care agency that had the ability to see number of people in queue snd the waits. 

*My suggestion would be to be prepared with 2 selections and an alternate for each park day of your trip, but expect they may only allow you to do the first 7 days and only those within the 30 - 2 day window.*


----------



## Gentry2004

So you just sign back on each day for the days more than 30 out?


----------



## blrem

mbh106 said:


> I thought that was a strange suggestion. I agree with you, I can't imagine you would even be allowed to remove the wheelchairs from the ride area.  When she suggested it,  I thought maybe this was a new offering since our last visit, but since I hadn't heard anything, I figured she was just giving bad information.  It's not worth renting a wheelchair for us, because it would only need to be used at the end of a long day, if at all.  As long as we can walk slowly and take breaks, we should be fine.  Thanks for the confirmation


It doesn't hurt to ask.  On a recent trip in June I became ill as we were leaving the park and spent about an hour in the restroom at the IG exit at Epcot (near the skyliner).  A security guard (not a cast member but the actually security guard that was still posted at the entrance) asked my waiting family if they needed assistance and they explained I was ill and they were waiting for me and that we were staying at the Boardwalk.  He was truly an angel because he came back within a few minutes with a wheelchair and told them to see if that would help.  It was the only way I could have left the park that night!  They put me in the wheelchair and quickly got me back to the Boardwalk.  They asked him where they needed to return it and he told them to just leave it with the Boardwalk cast members and they would take care of it.  He said they try to keep them available throughout the park for this type of thing when originally a person didn't think they'd need one.  So - it's worth asking if you get tired, etc.  Don't push it beyond the point of no return - which is basically what I did that night.  The next day I rented one at guest services upon arrival, as normal procedure.  But it was an interesting learning point about Disney and how they do try to proactively anticipate mobility needs that might not have been planned for at the parks.  Good luck!


----------



## blrem

lanejudy said:


> You should be able to book Advanced Selections for any days you have theme park reservations within the next 2-30 days.  If you trip dates extend beyond the 30 days, you may need to reconnect once within that window.
> 
> Reports seem to vary with regards to using Advanced Selections after the 1-hour window.  Many are told no, a few have been allowed.  So I would not count on it.  If you have 2 within the same 1-hour slot, I suggest getting to the first at the very beginning of that time period and then going directly to the second.


I was denied use (well, to be fair, after pleading our case in a friendly manner the cast member ultimately allowed us through but said it was an exception and that normally they couldn't) of an advanced DAS selection when we were about 30 minutes late for it.  It was for a medical reason associated with why I have a DAS.  The cast member explained that normal DAS rides you book at the park can be used any time during or after the stated return time, however the advanced DAS rides are like a bonus they give you to preregister and save extra time needed by their cast members at guest services when you arrive.  They are very limited in nature (unlike the "day of " DAS selections that never run out until park close) and given out based on numbers and time slots to avoid overcrowding - which is why if you wait beyond your 30 days window your selection and return times will be greatly limited.  So definitely try to get there during the time slots for all pre-booked DAS rides.


----------



## StarLime

My upcoming trip is the first time I’ll be using DAS under the new system. I pre-registered last week and have my advanced selections. My question is, I’ve seen people talk about the DAS tab in the Disney app. I haven’t seen it appear on there. Will I have to visit guest services when I arrive, or does that tab appear the day of my trip?


----------



## SueM in MN

StarLime said:


> My upcoming trip is the first time I’ll be using DAS under the new system. I pre-registered last week and have my advanced selections. My question is, I’ve seen people talk about the DAS tab in the Disney app. I haven’t seen it appear on there. Will I have to visit guest services when I arrive, or does that tab appear the day of my trip?


It will appear after you enter your first park.
If it doesn’t, you can go to Guest Relations or one of the blue Guest Experience umbrellas and they can help you.


----------



## minuet

SueM in MN said:


> It will appear after you enter your first park.
> If it doesn’t, you can go to Guest Relations or one of the blue Guest Experience umbrellas and they can help you.


I just completed my DAS pre-registration and confirmed this. The CM also reiterated that it's when you enter your first park, not the resort as they've had many people thinking it was when you checked into your resort if on-site.


----------



## jlundeen

With the news of Fantasmic! opening Nov 3, I'd wondering if it will be available for DAY OF DAS passes?  Does anyone remember in the "before times" (pre-pandemic) if you could get a DAS day of for it.  Speculation is that there will be G+ available, but nothing confirmed of course.  

I haven't seen Fantasmic since probably before 2015 or so, and didn't need DAS then.....  So wondering if it will be like Lion King and other shows....


----------



## lanejudy

jlundeen said:


> Does anyone remember in the "before times" (pre-pandemic) if you could get a DAS day of for it.


We have usually done a dinner package, but I believe DAS was available.  The issue with DAS for shows like Fantasmic! was it tied up the DAS because you can only have 1 DAS Return Time.  And you still arrive about 30 minutes early even with DAS.


----------



## Gentry2004

lanejudy said:


> We have usually done a dinner package, but I believe DAS was available.  The issue with DAS for shows like Fantasmic! was it tied up the DAS because you can only have 1 DAS Return Time.  And you still arrive about 30 minutes early even with DAS.



How late do you think you could request the DAS for Fantasmic? Would 2 hours be early enough? Even if that tied up the DAS that would still help us immensely.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> We have usually done a dinner package, but I believe DAS was available.  The issue with DAS for shows like Fantasmic! was it tied up the DAS because you can only have 1 DAS Return Time.  And you still arrive about 30 minutes early even with DAS.


We did use DAS for Fantasmic before it shut down. I don’t remember how early we had to be, but it was at least 30 minutes before the show. For shows, you generally get a window to arrive, not a start time and open end like regular DAS Return Times.

In the past, the closer it go to the start of the show, the busier and more crowded the walkway area behind  the back row got. So, it’s better for most people to get there early and wait in your seat than to try to get in right before it starts.


Gentry2004 said:


> How late do you think you could request the DAS for Fantasmic? Would 2 hours be early enough? Even if that tied up the DAS that would still help us immensely.


That’s really hard to tell. Since it’s just restarting, it’s likely to be busy and because it’s a theater with only a certain number of seats, they may have a specific number of spots set aside for DAS. In the past, when there were 2 shows, the last show was usually much less busy


----------



## jlundeen

Can someone who has done the advanced registration lately refresh my memory - I haven't done it since last year, and will be applying again soon for my trip this December.

I remember that the 1st CM asks for info about your resort reservations and traveling party.  What info do I need at my fingertips about the others in my party?  Names, obviously, but do I need addresses, etc?  We all are adults, and all have MDE accounts.

I like to type it all out ahead of time then copy and paste into the chat box - goes so much faster since I'm such a poor typist!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> Can someone who has done the advanced registration lately refresh my memory - I haven't done it since last year, and will be applying again soon for my trip this December.
> 
> I remember that the 1st CM asks for info about your resort reservations and traveling party.  What info do I need at my fingertips about the others in my party?  Names, obviously, but do I need addresses, etc?  We all are adults, and all have MDE accounts.
> 
> I like to type it all out ahead of time then copy and paste into the chat box - goes so much faster since I'm such a poor typist!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


First, make sure everyone you want to add is listed as your friends and family. 
The CM will ask:
- the name of the person registering for DAS
- the names of people in the traveling party
- the date of first park visit

You don’t need anyone’s addresses. 
I have tried to type ahead, then copy and paste a couple of times, but was not successful. It said it copied, but would not paste into the chat window


----------



## jlundeen

SueM in MN said:


> First, make sure everyone you want to add is listed as your friends and family.
> The CM will ask:
> - the name of the person registering for DAS
> - the names of people in the traveling party
> - the date of first park visit
> 
> You don’t need anyone’s addresses.
> I have tried to type ahead, then copy and paste a couple of times, but was not successful. It said it copied, but would not paste into the chat window


Thank you Sue!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

I'd appreciate some help troubleshooting the video chat. I was able to connect to a Castmember but every time she sent the video, it wouldn't connect. I'm on a Mac and tried using Safari, then Google Chrome, then my phone both Safari and Chrome. I also cleared cookies, made sure view and microphone was enabled, as well as pop ups. 

She eventually ended the chat to move on to others. Super frustrating, but not her fault. What else can I do?


----------



## jlundeen

Do you have an ad blocker on?


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

I just turned the content blocker off. Same thing I'm assuming


----------



## jlundeen

I don't know, the ad blocker that I have has an extension where I can turn it on and off. I don't know what a content blocker is, may or may not be the same thing?


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

I think it may be. I'll report back it it's successful.


----------



## SueM in MN

Also check for popup blocker. 

When I did it for my daughter, the video worked fine for the DAS registration part, but the CM stayed on to do the DAS Advance Selections and it logged me out. She sent another video chat invitation and it said the video chat was active/connected from both her side and mine, but we just had blank screens. 
I tried all the things she recommended, but she finally ended it since we couldn’t connect


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Ad blocker/content blocker did it!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

SueM in MN said:


> Also check for popup blocker.
> 
> When I did it for my daughter, the video worked fine for the DAS registration part, but the CM stayed on to do the DAS Advance Selections and it logged me out. She sent another video chat invitation and it said the video chat was active/connected from both her side and mine, but we just had blank screens.
> I tried all the things she recommended, but she finally ended it since we couldn’t connect


The selections were actually made through regular chat, not video. I thought it would be another video chat like yours was.


----------



## jlundeen

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> Ad blocker/content blocker did it!


Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## mbh106

Not sure if this is a new way they’re doing multiple DAS registrations or if it was just an exception. We have a party of 4 with 2 DAS holders. When I went to register the first DAS holder, the cast member on the video chat went ahead and registered both people at the same time. She also made our advanced DAS reservations for us and put everyone all under one DAS member. The second DAS member didn’t need separate reservations under their own DAS. Has anyone else had it done this way?


----------



## jlundeen

Haven't done it yet, but it's great that they will register the 2nd member also so if they party splits, they can still do their own return times.  (I think that what I understood from your post).  Did the 2nd DAS pass applicant need to be present on the video call with you?

I went around in circles with several folks lately, and finally got confirmation from the DAS Disney folks directly stating that you CAN have multiple DAS holders in one travel party.  If you want more info, here are the posts from when I researched this...  Our Mods here were also a great resource on this.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...e-is-an-updated-summary.3849395/post-64244674


----------



## SueM in MN

jlundeen said:


> View attachment 713890
> Haven't done it yet, but it's great that they will register the 2nd member also so if they party splits, they can still do their own return times.  (I think that what I understood from your post).  Did the 2nd DAS pass applicant need to be present on the video call with you?
> 
> I went around in circles with several folks lately, and finally got confirmation from the DAS Disney folks directly stating that you CAN have multiple DAS holders in one travel party.  If you want more info, here are the posts from when I researched this...  Our Mods here were also a great resource on this.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...e-is-an-updated-summary.3849395/post-64244674


According to WDW rules, every person registering for DAS needs to be present on a video call - part of it is to get their photo taken.
Adults need to register themselves (if on the same call, answer the questions for themselves) unless it’s a disabled adult who has a guardian. Children need to be registered by their parent or guardian.

I think there was some misunderstanding about terms. A DAS user can’t be registered under another DAS user:
- i.e. can’t have their own DAS AND be listed as a Guest on another DAS user
- can’t have a DAS Return Time under their own DAS and another DAS Return Time as a guest of another DAS user.
We have only DAS Registered Guest in our party. If we had a second, that person would be listed at the top of the screenshot under Registered Guest, with the Guests Joining all listed below. Since we have only one DAS user, she is automatically checked by the app when we go to make a DAS Return Time. If we had more than one DAS user, they would each have an unfilled checkbox.
If both DAS 1 & 2 wanted to go on the same attraction, you would choose both of them and choose ‘Select All’ to choose the rest of the guests to include.
If DAS 1 wanted to go on something DAS 2 didn’t, you would choose DAS 1 for a DAS Return Time, then choose the Guests Joining.
DAS 2 could choose a DAS Return Time for themself, then choose any of the Guests Joining who are not already on DAS 1’s Return Time.


----------



## mbh106

jlundeen said:


> View attachment 713890
> Haven't done it yet, but it's great that they will register the 2nd member also so if they party splits, they can still do their own return times.  (I think that what I understood from your post).  Did the 2nd DAS pass applicant need to be present on the video call with you?
> 
> I went around in circles with several folks lately, and finally got confirmation from the DAS Disney folks directly stating that you CAN have multiple DAS holders in one travel party.  If you want more info, here are the posts from when I researched this...  Our Mods here were also a great resource on this.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...e-is-an-updated-summary.3849395/post-64244674


Yes, all DAS members needed to be present.


----------



## mbh106

SueM in MN said:


> According to WDW rules, every person registering for DAS needs to be present on a video call - part of it is to get their photo taken.
> Adults need to register themselves (if on the same call, answer the questions for themselves) unless it’s a disabled adult who has a guardian. Children need to be registered by their parent or guardian.
> 
> I think there was some misunderstanding about terms. A DAS user can’t be registered under another DAS user:
> - i.e. can’t have their own DAS AND be listed as a Guest on another DAS user
> - can’t have a DAS Return Time under their own DAS and another DAS Return Time as a guest of another DAS user.
> We have only DAS Registered Guest in our party. If we had a second, that person would be listed at the top of the screenshot under Registered Guest, with the Guests Joining all listed below. Since we have only one DAS user, she is automatically checked by the app when we go to make a DAS Return Time. If we had more than one DAS user, they would each have an unfilled checkbox.
> If both DAS 1 & 2 wanted to go on the same attraction, you would choose both of them and choose ‘Select All’ to choose the rest of the guests to include.
> If DAS 1 wanted to go on something DAS 2 didn’t, you would choose DAS 1 for a DAS Return Time, then choose the Guests Joining.
> DAS 2 could choose a DAS Return Time for themself, then choose any of the Guests Joining who are not already on DAS 1’s Return Time.
> 
> View attachment 713944


I have a question regarding this.  We arrive on Friday so I can't see this screen yet to make reservations.  All I can see are the existing Advanced reservations, which are all under one DAS user, and the word "registered" appears only under his name.  Even though another member of the party is a registered DAS user. However, you said that a person can’t have their own DAS and  be listed as a Guest on another DAS user. Does that mean that ours were done incorrectly, because the other DAS user is listed in the party under the first DAS user's  reservation? I hope that's clear on what I'm asking
.


----------



## SueM in MN

mbh106 said:


> I have a question regarding this.  We arrive on Friday so I can't see this screen yet to make reservations.  All I can see are the existing Advanced reservations, which are all under one DAS user, and the word "registered" appears only under his name.  Even though another member of the party is a registered DAS user. However, you said that a person can’t have their own DAS and  be listed as a Guest on another DAS user. Does that mean that ours were done incorrectly, because the other DAS user is listed in the party under the first DAS user's  reservation? I hope that's clear on what I'm asking
> .View attachment 713973


You won’t see anything except the DAS Advance Selections until you actually enter a park for the first time. Once you’ve actually entered a park for the first time, you should be able to see both DAS users on the app.
If you can’t, just go to Guest Relations or one of the Guest Experience umbrellas and they will be able to help you. 

From what I’ve read, when trying to get 2 DAS users on the same DAS Advance Selection, it may look and work a bit differently for the CM arranging them. I wouldn’t worry exactly how it looks as long as everyone is listed on the DAS Advance Selection.


----------



## lanejudy

SueM in MN said:


> From what I’ve read, when trying to get 2 DAS users on the same DAS Advance Selection, it may look and work a bit differently for the CM arranging them. I wouldn’t worry exactly how it looks as long as everyone is listed on the DAS Advance Selection.


Just to add to this... Above is the first report I've read of including both on the same Advanced Selections.  Previous reports had each DAS user scheduled for the Advanced Selections but the times didn't always align, therefore splitting the party.  I think WDW is trying to figure out how to make Advanced Selections work for parties with multiple DAS users.  

In-park DAS Return Times will work somewhat differently than the booking of the Advanced Selections.


----------



## mbh106

lanejudy said:


> Just to add to this... Above is the first report I've read of including both on the same Advanced Selections.  Previous reports had each DAS user scheduled for the Advanced Selections but the times didn't always align, therefore splitting the party.  I think WDW is trying to figure out how to make Advanced Selections work for parties with multiple DAS users.
> 
> In-park DAS Return Times will work somewhat differently than the booking of the Advanced Selections.


Yes, from what I had been reading, each DAS user needed their own reservation.  However, the cast member said that one user could be listed under another, which surprised me.


----------



## mbh106

Has anyone at the parks this week inquired about how Fantasmic reservations will work for DAS users, or if they'll even be available?


----------



## SueM in MN

mbh106 said:


> Has anyone at the parks this week inquired about how Fantasmic reservations will work for DAS users, or if they'll even be available?


I doubt that there will be any info until at least November 3, when it opens


----------



## salemk

Quick question about DAS return times. My son has his own MDE account. DAS pre registration was done on his account. Our accounts are linked so all the DAS advance reservations show up on my MDE account. My question is when we go to the parks can I request a DAS return time on my MDE account or do they all have to be made under my son’s MDE account?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

salemk said:


> Quick question about DAS return times. My son has his own MDE account. DAS pre registration was done on his account. Our accounts are linked so all the DAS advance reservations show up on my MDE account. My question is when we go to the parks can I request a DAS return time on my MDE account or do they all have to be made under my son’s MDE account?


You can request on your MDE (I did 90% for my family even though Hubby is the DAS holder).

No matter whose account makes the booking, he should tap in first and wait for the CM to confirm him before the rest of the party taps in.


----------



## gap2368

just did my advance DAS on oct. 29 ( Saturday). at 5pm EST and there was no wait got right on  just an FYI


----------



## JJ2017

Good morning - trip is coming up soon!  We are a family of 4 and us 4 are all set up on our pre-registered DAS selections.  On our first night, we are meeting up with two other families.  We are all linked in Family and Friends.  For that night, the kids will want to go on at least one ride together.  If I go to select a ride using the DAS return tool, how many people can I add on to my son's DAS?  Or, will my other Friends and Family not show since we did not pre-register with them?


----------



## SueM in MN

salemk said:


> Quick question about DAS return times. My son has his own MDE account. DAS pre registration was done on his account. Our accounts are linked so all the DAS advance reservations show up on my MDE account. My question is when we go to the parks can I request a DAS return time on my MDE account or do they all have to be made under my son’s MDE account?


Theoretically, anyone who is linked to the DAS is able to make DAS Return Times in the park.
In actual practice, we’ve found it to be glitchy. My daughter doesn’t have her own account and was registered using her dad’s account. I have my own account and even though I can see her on my account, I find it worked better to just sign into my husband’s account on my phone. Our friend tried to make DAS Return Times on his phone for us. Even though he is linked to the DAS and is able to see the place to add a DAS Return Time and start the process, it has never completed.


JJ2017 said:


> Good morning - trip is coming up soon!  We are a family of 4 and us 4 are all set up on our pre-registered DAS selections.  On our first night, we are meeting up with two other families.  We are all linked in Family and Friends.  For that night, the kids will want to go on at least one ride together.  *If I go to select a ride using the DAS return tool, how many people can I add on to my son's DAS?  Or, will my other Friends and Family not show since we did not pre-register with them?*


They would need to be in your Friends and Family list *and* be linked to the DAS. Additional guests can be added to the DAS in the park at Guest Relations or one of the Guest Experience umbrellas, but can’t be added to your DAS Advanced Selections. 
It’s _possible_ they may allow you to have more than 6 guests linked to the DAS (5 plus the person with the disability). Be prepared that even if they allow more than 6 total, you may be  limited to no more than 6 on each DAS Return Time.


----------



## JJ2017

SueM in MN said:


> Theoretically, anyone who is linked to the DAS is able to make DAS Return Times in the park.
> In actual practice, we’ve found it to be glitchy. My daughter doesn’t have her own account and was registered using her dad’s account. I have my own account and even though I can see her on my account, I find it worked better to just sign into my husband’s account on my phone. Our friend tried to make DAS Return Times on his phone for us. Even though he is linked to the DAS and is able to see the place to add a DAS Return Time and start the process, it has never completed.
> 
> They would need to be in your Friends and Family list *and* be linked to the DAS. Additional guests can be added to the DAS in the park at Guest Relations or one of the Guest Experience umbrellas, but can’t be added to your DAS Advanced Selections.
> It’s _possible_ they may allow you to have more than 6 guests linked to the DAS (5 plus the person with the disability). Be prepared that even if they allow more than 6 total, you may be  limited to no more than 6 on each DAS Return Time.


Should I spend the time now, before we leave, to speak with Disability Services to help link these two other families to my sons DAS?


----------



## 1437disney

Hi all, stupid question. We are going for 2 weeks, should I wait until 30 days before my last park day to try the video chat or can I make the video chat on our 30 day arrival day? In the initial rollout I think we had to wait until all our days were in the 30 day window. TIA.


----------



## lanejudy

JJ2017 said:


> Should I spend the time now, before we leave, to speak with Disability Services to help link these two other families to my sons DAS?


I don't believe the chat will make any changes in advance to who is linked to the DAS, and being separate family units which combined put you over the 6-person max they likely wouldn't have done it even if you asked when you first registered.  They'll inform you to do it in the park.


----------



## lanejudy

1437disney said:


> In the initial rollout I think we had to wait until all our days were in the 30 day window.


That is still the official wording on the WDW site.  Some folks have been lucky to book more days if they do the chat early, some have been told to reconnect later once within the 30-day window.  And more recently (in the past month?) I've seen reports of a limit of 7 days done in advance of arrival.  So it seems to be very much a case of YMMV.


----------



## 1437disney

lanejudy said:


> That is still the official wording on the WDW site.  Some folks have been lucky to book more days if they do the chat early, some have been told to reconnect later once within the 30-day window.  And more recently (in the past month?) I've seen reports of a limit of 7 days done in advance of arrival.  So it seems to be very much a case of YMMV.


Thanks. I will just wait the 30 days until the last day of our trip. I appreciate even if they do 7 days.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> That is still the official wording on the WDW site.  Some folks have been lucky to book more days if they do the chat early, some have been told to reconnect later once within the 30-day window.  And more recently (in the past month?) *I've seen reports of a limit of 7 days done in advance of arrival.  So it seems to be very much a case of YMMV.*


All of our park days were within the 30 day window and the CM would only make DAS Advance Selections for the first 7 days of our trip. I was told I would have to wait until after we used the first day of DAS Advance Selections before I could make any more.

also, it was not because they were busy at the time. Both the CM doing DAS registration and the one doing the DAS Advance Selections told me it was a very slow day.


1437disney said:


> Hi all, stupid question. We are going for 2 weeks, should I wait until 30 days before my last park day to try the video chat or can I make the video chat on our 30 day arrival day? In the initial rollout I think we had to wait until all our days were in the 30 day window. TIA.


it’s 30 days to 2 days before *your first park day*, not your arrival day (unless you have a park reservation for your arrival day).


----------



## 1437disney

SueM in MN said:


> All of our park days were within the 30 day window and the CM would only make DAS Advance Selections for the first 7 days of our trip. I was told I would have to wait until after we used the first day of DAS Advance Selections before I could make any more.
> 
> also, it was not because they were busy at the time. Both the CM doing DAS registration and the one doing the DAS Advance Selections told me it was a very slow day.
> 
> it’s 30 days to 2 days before *your first park day*, not your arrival day (unless you have a park reservation for your arrival day).


Thank you for clarifying that, I was just going off the arrival day.


----------



## bloomcruisers

Sorry if this AP question has been discussed, but this is my first time potentially needing DAS and I didn't see the answer in the first couple of pages.  When booking the advance selections, everyone must have park reservations. We are going for 8 days but our APs only allow us to hold 4 park reservations at a time since we are staying offsite. So that means we can only pre=book for 4 days? We then make each of the day 5-8 park ressies as we use the initial ones. So can I also then call in 1 day at a time for advance DAS selections as we book each subsequent park reservation? Or do we forfeit the last 4 days of preselection since we won't have reservations when I make the initial call?
Sorry, this is probably confusing. Or maybe it's been discussed and someone could direct me to the proper post. Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

bloomcruisers said:


> We are going for 8 days but our APs only allow us to hold 4 park reservations at a time since we are staying offsite. So that means we can only pre=book for 4 days?


Which AP do you have?  Pirate limits to 4 theme park reservations if staying off-site; sorcerer or incredi-pass get 5.  Correct that you will need a theme park reservation to make DAS Advanced Selections.  I assume you’ll be instructed to reconnect to chat to make the Advanced Selections for the later days of your visit, but I don’t think we’ve had anyone report that situation before so please let us know how it works out.


----------



## bloomcruisers

lanejudy said:


> Which AP do you have?  Pirate limits to 4 theme park reservations if staying off-site; sorcerer or incredi-pass get 5.  Correct that you will need a theme park reservation to make DAS Advanced Selections.  I assume you’ll be instructed to reconnect to chat to make the Advanced Selections for the later days of your visit, but I don’t think we’ve had anyone report that situation before so please let us know how it works out.


Some in the group have Pirate and some incredi-pass. So we will be limited to the 4 park reservations. Hopefully we will be able to access the advanced selection options as we add the later park reservations. I will post how we make out after our trip in December.


----------



## jlundeen

Good morning,

 I just finished my renewal of my DAS registration. I logged in exactly at 7:00 Eastern, and at 7:24 I was finished. Wade came on within about 5 minutes, and did all three steps, looking up the travel party members, registering the das, and the advanced selections.

Times that he offered were pretty flexible. He said it was because I was one of the first ones that got in. Most of them were around 10:00 -11:00 in the morning, or 2:00 or 5:00 in the evening.

Some attractions were already not available at the times I needed, but we found some that worked well anyway.  Wade was extremely nice, and very easy to talk to. 

I also chatted about having multiple das holders in the travel groups.

He again verified that you can have more than one das pass holder in the travel party, and all members of the group (in my case, there are four total members in the travel party including the two DAS pass holders) can be part of both DAS holders travel party. I'm not sure it would be the same if there was an extremely large group. He reminded me that you need to take care to manage carefully, but stated that the blue umbrella CMs  should be able to untangle anything that gets messed up.


----------



## blrem

lanejudy said:


> That is still the official wording on the WDW site.  Some folks have been lucky to book more days if they do the chat early, some have been told to reconnect later once within the 30-day window.  And more recently (in the past month?) I've seen reports of a limit of 7 days done in advance of arrival.  So it seems to be very much a case of YMMV.


Update:  Today (Nov 8) I chatted at 7am to get my DAS preselections for my trip starting Dec. 7 - 17th.  The first person I talked to said I could only do ONE day at a time and I would have to call back each and every day to add on another day - since I was only 30 days out from each day.  That would mean you should wait until you are 30 days out of your LAST day there.  However, many rides will be gone then because even today at the 30 day mark I couldn't get Peter Pan and others I wanted.  A couple hours later I tried again and got "Pratt" who said I could get my trip booked at the 30 day plus 10 day mark, just like dining!  So we began to make the reservations but it was very slow going.  Many things were gone.  After about 90 minutes we had done 7 of the days and I needed to go to work.  He said I could resume the chat upon my return to finish the last 3 days.  Tonight when I tried to finish I got "Webster" who said no he would not let me finish even though he could see that's what Pratt had told me (they can see the whole chat history).  He said it was a max of 7 days and in fact he was deleting a day!  I asked to speak to a manager and he said there was no one else I could talk to until my arrival and then to go to guest services.  I live in MA and we won't be there for 30 days when everything will be gone anyway.  I then asked for a phone number.  He said there was none!  I looked it up and called.  They said they usually don't do pre-selections via phone but under the circumstances of what I told them they would try.  She was polite and put me on a short hold.  Upon return she apologized but said there was a new rule and now they can only do a maximum of FIVE days per trip.  Yes.  So just today I was told a max of 1, then 7, then 5.  At least everyone was nice about it except the Webster who was beyond rude.  So YMMV indeed!  I guess I'm lucky I got what I got and we will just skip the rest of the days.
Following up on Fantasmic - has anyone tried to use the DAS for Fantasmic on site???  Thanks all!


----------



## jlundeen

That is truly bizarre! Yesterday when I called in right away at 7:00 a.m., I was able to book eight days. I wonder if it's a difference between onsite and off-site resort reservations? I am on site. Could that have been it?


----------



## gap2368

blrem said:


> Update:  Today (Nov 8) I chatted at 7am to get my DAS preselections for my trip starting Dec. 7 - 17th.  The first person I talked to said I could only do ONE day at a time and I would have to call back each and every day to add on another day - since I was only 30 days out from each day.  That would mean you should wait until you are 30 days out of your LAST day there.  However, many rides will be gone then because even today at the 30 day mark I couldn't get Peter Pan and others I wanted.  A couple hours later I tried again and got "Pratt" who said I could get my trip booked at the 30 day plus 10 day mark, just like dining!  So we began to make the reservations but it was very slow going.  Many things were gone.  After about 90 minutes we had done 7 of the days and I needed to go to work.  He said I could resume the chat upon my return to finish the last 3 days.  Tonight when I tried to finish I got "Webster" who said no he would not let me finish even though he could see that's what Pratt had told me (they can see the whole chat history).  He said it was a max of 7 days and in fact he was deleting a day!  I asked to speak to a manager and he said there was no one else I could talk to until my arrival and then to go to guest services.  I live in MA and we won't be there for 30 days when everything will be gone anyway.  I then asked for a phone number.  He said there was none!  I looked it up and called.  They said they usually don't do pre-selections via phone but under the circumstances of what I told them they would try.  She was polite and put me on a short hold.  Upon return she apologized but said there was a new rule and now they can only do a maximum of FIVE days per trip.  Yes.  So just today I was told a max of 1, then 7, then 5.  At least everyone was nice about it except the Webster who was beyond rude.  So YMMV indeed!  I guess I'm lucky I got what I got and we will just skip the rest of the days.
> Following up on Fantasmic - has anyone tried to use the DAS for Fantasmic on site???  Thanks all!


I. have heard the line for Fantasmic is much shorter some are walking up right before show time


----------



## blrem

jlundeen said:


> That is truly bizarre! Yesterday when I called in right away at 7:00 a.m., I was able to book eight days. I wonder if it's a difference between onsite and off-site resort reservations? I am on site. Could that have been it?


On-site:  Yes, they said that does make the difference and we are on site the whole time.  That's why Pratt told us we could make up to 10 days reservations - because we were staying on site.  But when I returned tonight to finish making those last 3 days I was told staying on site didn't matter and the max was 7 days (by Webster) and then told the max was 5 days when I called!  Yes, this was bizarre indeed!  You are very lucky you got your 8 days!


----------



## blrem

gap2368 said:


> I. have heard the line for Fantasmic is much shorter some are walking up right before show time


Oh good!  So you don't need to use your DAS for it at all then and don't need to wait in a line?  That would be excellent news and I hope it holds true for December when there will only be one show per night (right now there are 2 per night).  Thank you!


----------

